#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [RP]幻獸之境

## BOSS

一隻小狗躺在宿舍客廳的沙發上嘆氣著 

咳~~~~~今天真是很奇怪呀 
早上鬧鐘沒電 
然後刷牙牙刷斷掉 
接著連早餐都還沒吃 
就被叫到父親的書房告訴我今天就要來學園 
給了我一包學校寄來的包裹 
打開一看 
除了一些學園的簡介外 
還有一張學生感應卡   卡號444-4..... 
但這些都不是重點 
聽畢業的哥哥說 
宿舍底下學生餐館裡有一家蛋糕店 
它的草莓蛋糕超好吃的 
虧我還特地先繞過去買 
但是....但是................ 


回憶畫面: 
某狗狗貼著人家店面的玻璃櫥窗看著 
天阿....怎麼排隊的人這麼多 
不過這也表示東西一定很好吃吧 
而且店長是隻帥氣的熊大叔耶>///< 
趕快來排隊....... 
(過了20分鐘終於排到了) 
熊大叔:小弟弟 你要買什麼呢 
boss:我....我...要草莓蛋糕(近看覺得更帥呀~~) 
熊大叔:今天草莓沒有送貨來 所以沒有耶... 
boss:那....那我要奶油蛋糕 
熊大叔:那個剛剛賣完了耶 抱歉..... 
boss:那....那請給我蜂蜜蛋糕 
熊大叔:也賣完了耶...只剩下黑森林蛋糕喲 
boss :Sad: 瞬間變成慘白)什....什麼!!!??? 


咳~~~~~~ 
連天氣都爆熱的(忘了開冷氣) 
把衣服脫掉好了 

過了十分鐘 

boss:zz.....zzzz.... 

就這樣某狗狗穿著內褲在沙發上睡著了(在家的壞習慣還沒改過來) 


接著 
逼~~~的一聲房間的門打開 
某個人走進來了 

------------------------------------------- 

誰要接那個走進來的人? 


註1:學生感應卡就像學生證一樣 除了顯示身分外 進出校園很多地方也需要用到(門的旁邊有裝感應器 要帶卡才會開 例如:宿舍) 
註2:巧克力對狗來說是一種毒藥 不要亂餵狗吃喲 
註3:任務"草莓奪還" 要運送到校園的草莓在半路被史萊姆強走了 有人可以將草莓帶回來嗎? 任務地點:禁忌之森與東方平原的交接處 委託人:蛋糕店老闆

----------


## 夜月之狼

「這是遲到學生的房間......」一個稚嫩的聲音道。

鏡頭往上一看，聲音的來源竟不是人形，而是一隻拍著翅膀的小......狗？

但這隻小狗的爪子卻是出奇地又大又尖，在陽光下閃爍著光芒。

「不過奇怪，遲到的學生呢？」小狗左顧右盼，慢慢飛入房內。

爪子輕輕地拂過沙發上的目標，但目標不為所動，依然熟睡。

「累死了......」小狗喃喃自語，「可惡的夜，竟然叫我一個一個檢查，也不想想要我解除警戒要多大的力......」

小狗飛到沙發上，「先休息一下吧......」

驀地，小狗降落，那十幾隻尖銳的爪，就這樣刺入了目標的身體！

「嗚啊－－－」慘叫聲響遍校園。

待續。

(對不起......Orz)

----------


## 幻貓

就在這一刻，慘叫聲傳到宿舍樓上‧‧‧‧

噹！

一個人‧‧‧不‧‧嚴格講起來是個維持人型的貓人，被突來的聲音嚇到，手中的法杖也不小心掉到地上

「哇咧，誰在叫啊？」
拾起法杖，他緩步走下了樓梯，想要一探究竟

他叫做 前田，姓 幻，是這個學校的二年級生，其實是個轉學生
因為在人類學校的九年級的抽血檢查，檢驗出獸人因子而被其他學生排擠，校方也強制轉學。每次想到這件事，他總是會有些憤怒── 一切都要從頭學起！麻煩死了！

當他步下樓梯的最後一階，映入眼簾的是，一隻「狗」在掐著另一隻「小狗」的脖子

〈那隻小狗，好像是首號老師特派傳令兵：獥，發生什麼事了？〉

「你沒看到我嗎？你知不知道這樣會痛耶！」
「唔‧‧啊‧‧放‧‧‧放開我！」

深深的探一口氣，前田舉起法杖，施展前天老師才教的「隱形牆」
〈元靈歸心，氣隨意動‧‧‧就當個和事佬吧~〉
「摸空‧阻擾‧‧‧」他有些沒把握得念出咒語，畢竟是最近新學的。

法術奏效了！只是威力不夠，只把他們震開一公尺‧‧‧


「你幹麻拿你的爪子戳我啊？你瘋了嗎？」
「哼，我又不是故意的，而且〈童音〉你們老師說~要是『再』遲到的話‧‧」
「總之，我會痛是你的錯！」「才怪，是你！」「我沒有！你才‧‧」「‧‧‧‧」

「‧‧‧吼‧‧‧‧夠了，夠了！你們兩個都閉嘴！」

兩隻狗停止爭吵，轉頭呆呆的看著已經變身的前田〈毛都豎起來了〉

─────────────────────────────────
─────────────────────────────────


哈哈~開始動手打文章囉~
模考考完真輕鬆~

----------


## 夜月之狼

『獥......』

「月？」獥突然自言自語，把Boss和前田嚇了一跳。

『快一點，夜要去找人了。』

「什麼！」大喊。

『還有，把那個受傷學生帶過來。』

「啊......」獥愣愣地看著Boss身上的血跡。

『一分鐘內。』

「快！」獥大喊著，翅膀動得厲害。

「什麼？」前田看著激動的獥，能讓牠這麼激動的人只有兩個，但是剛才沒聽到任何聲音啊！

「你！」獥緊張地看著Boss，「你的傷我帶你去處理。還有你！」

獥回頭看著前田，「小貓，我帶你去上課。等我一下！」

「小貓？」前田生氣道，「你這隻笨狗，幾歲敢叫我小貓？」

「兩百歲夠了吧？」獥說道，並開始施展魔法，「還有，我是狼，不是狗。」

一旁的Boss則是疑惑地看著獥，沉默了一陣後，發出了痛的哀號。

「你這隻死狗......」Boss流著淚摸著傷口，惡狠狠地看著獥。

「我都說我不是狗了......」獥說道，「現在，別吵我了！」

獥喃喃唸著咒語，「疾‧除地‧飛空‧氣流！」

獥伸出了爪子，抓住了前田和Boss。

「噴血的捂好傷口！」獥喊道，「走囉！」

三獸迅速往門口衝去，強大的氣流將房內的物品都吹亂了。

空中，一大團土色的物體飛過，似乎還有點紅色的痕跡？還有兩聲吶喊。

「嗚啊啊啊啊啊啊啊......」但這聲很快就消逝了，似乎是主人沒了力氣。

「我不是你們班的啊！」掙扎中的物體發出。

二十秒後，物體降落在一間教室前，留下了一道完美的紅色線跡。

－待續－

----------


## Michile

----------------------【OOC!!】----------------------
(Ｏut Ｏf Ｃharacter - 跳出RP之外的敘述)

有點混亂，現在的時間是早上吧?
關於授課的方式有辦法找時間出來討論嗎?
需不需要另外闢個專欄把人物設定放上去，
在希望此篇RP永續經營的情況下，有方便參考的作用。

----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

　　「搞什麼…室外如何傳來極為混亂的旋律。」

　　一名毛色橙黃的花獸豹人，位於一處有著教學室氣氛的房間
之中。溫和的神情以及手邊的教本，在這約莫一米九的高大身軀
存有一種不可言喻的配合感，散發出一股另類的高雅書卷氣息。
雙眼中的赤紅閃著一股內斂的熱情。

　　但這些只在平常的時候存在…

　　「小鬼頭們，先在這待好，我去看看什麼情況…」他頂上的
雙耳不耐地朝向噪音的來源探去，在那微皺起的吻部之上的裂縫
，正細碎流出些微低沉的語聲。

　　說時遲那時快，一個偌大的身影堵在豹人的前進的路上，大
喇喇地吐息著。眼前這土色生物齜牙咧嘴地，地面有著許多新鮮
的血跡，地面一片狼藉，散落了一地染血的垃圾和碎玻璃，旁邊
還有兩名被牠帶來的一狼一貓在低聲呻吟。若依正常局外人的目
光來判斷眼前的景象，應該只會說這是個命案現場。

　　「障壁！」

　　在行進的同時，豹人運用著獨有的高度專注力技巧使他能夠
在行進間詠唱一種法術，並且延遲到重要時刻才以關鍵詞釋放法
術效果的能力。

　　豹人將左食指指向面前這有著極尖銳利爪的犬科生物同時，
毫無防備的牠，應聲連滾帶爬地被推向後方三十公尺左右，而豹\r
人平靜的臉上浮現著相當令人不寒而慄的巨大變化。

　　「獥，請你以後要帶學生過來時，儘可能溫和些！這已經不
是第．一．次了！」豹人面對狼型生物被法術推開的方向怒吼著
，而這令人為之戰慄的怒顏只在豹人的臉上駐留不到五秒的時間
就被驅逐出境。

　　豹人的臉上重新裝上親切的微笑，彷彿眼前慘案並不足以動
搖他。所謂的翻臉好比翻書，大概就是形容這種傢伙，還外加某
種程度的神經大條，他似乎搶了誰出場的機會。

　　「雖然並不是個完美的早晨，但還是要說聲早安，祝新學期
愉快…同學。」在這同時，他一面輕聲詠唱著『治癒』。

（To Be Continue…待續…）

----------


## BOSS

該死......真是甚什麼不該遇的都遇到了
Boss在自己心中碎碎念著
想不到開學第一天
就發生了一連串詭異的事情....
算了 反正好像結束了
如果真的要打
槍也不在身邊
而且我也不想用那一招.....

隨著治癒法術的效果
被自稱是狼的有翅膀小狗所抓的傷口已經慢慢的癒合了

這人的魔法效力還真強
傷口回覆的速度真快 
雖然還是不能跟Imagic家的比
這學校果然是不簡單.....

你是....?Boss問著面前不認識的豹人


-------------------------------------
註:Imagic家族是獸人國裡的另一大 醫學世家
      Antimagic是像我們現在的科技醫學
      而Imagic則是以魔法醫學為主

----------


## 藍狼

幫瘋虎發的@@

回到剛剛還沒發生事情的前幾分鐘吧~~~xd
---------------------------------------------------------------------
在溫暖的教室裡~一個滿頭白髮拳全身罕見的藍膚黑紋虎人轉著手中的筆,不時看了看手腕上的錶,敲了敲鏡面,嘆了一口氣想道
[還要上多久阿....都快睡著了,要是現在出現一些有趣的事就好了....]
就在虎人的筆又轉了一圈的時候,外面突然傳出一一陣陣的吵雜聲
站在前方教課的豹人頂上的雙耳不耐地朝向噪音的來源探去並拋下了一句
「小鬼頭們，先在這待好，我去看看什麼情況…]
就瞬移了去
就在全班半數的獸都因筆記過多而趴在桌上召周公時,虎人從側身的帶夾裡拿出了一個深藍色的超大水晶錐,並邪邪的想道
[嘿嘿...跟去看看好了,反正在教室也無聊]
避上了眼睛口中默念著
[冰精之錐 依血緣之契約助我穿梭空間之力吧  水界穿影 !]
就在虎人唸完的時候,只見超大的水晶錐閃出一束束強烈的深藍光束打到虎人身上,而虎人的身體也一點一點的淡化消失於那溫暖的教室之中,就在虎人完全消失於教室之時,那超大水晶錐也爆閃出了一陣藍光,留下的只有被藍光吵醒的咒罵聲....

=---------------------------------------------------------------------=

「希望這樣可以接哩~~~XD]

----------


## 夜月之狼

「你的老師。」豹人道，「好了。」

豹人拍了拍白色毛皮。果然不痛了，真厲害，Boss想著。

「獥，」豹人轉頭對正甩掉木屑和石粉的獥道，「過來。」

獥搖搖晃晃地走了過去，搖了搖頭，防備地看著豹人。

「把牠帶去給月。」豹人冷道，「還有，如果你再對我的學生這樣的話，我可能會冒著和夜翻臉的風險......」

豹人吸了一口氣，「和你翻臉。」

獥點了點頭，正要把Boss帶走時......

「嗯哼。」豹人咳了一聲。

「縮。」獥唸了一聲，爪子縮了進去。

「小心點。」豹人說道，「去吧。」

「牠要把我帶到哪？」Boss問道。

「這種怪生物爪上有八種我不認識，只有幻獸界才有的毒素，」豹人笑道，「而我對吸毒這種事不太在行......」

豹人冷瞪著獥，但獥狠狠地瞪了回去。

「我看過中毒者的死狀，相信我，你不會喜歡的。」

「快點，」獥說道，「快發作了......」

「疾‧除地‧飛空‧氣流！」

一陣風旋去，兩獸消失在天邊。

「好......」豹人轉頭看著另一隻獸，前田，「你有怎麼樣嗎？」

「沒有......」有也死了，完全忽略了我。前田不悅地想著。

「我想也是。」豹人笑著，「你是二年級的吧？」

「嗯？」前田道，「對......不過被獥一起帶過來了。」

「嗯......要進來一起聽嗎？」豹人笑道，「你會喜歡今天的課的。」

「不了。」前田道，「我還要去練習魔法，不聽了。」

「是嗎？」豹人道，「那，趕快去練習吧。」

前田轉身，「再見。」

豹人看著前田的背影，正轉身要進教室時，前田又轉了回來。

「引流‧漩‧奔瀑。」前田的法杖指著地板，從不遠處噴水池中的水沖了過來，將地上的血跡清洗乾淨。

「再見。」前田收起法杖，快步離開。

「呵......」豹人嘴角噙著笑，走入教室。

「小鬼們！那就是你們遲到後可能發生的事！希望大家都要做好學生本份，將來才不會碰到某隻長著翅膀的恐怖動物飛進你的房間！現在繼續上課！」

「蹭！」獥突然甩了甩頭，將一團鼻水甩了開。

「喂！」Boss抗議地喊道，「很噁心的！」

「有人說我壞話......」獥說道。

「到了......」獥降落，到了教師辦公室前。

－待續－

笨狼發覺自己好像接得有點亂......~"~

----------


## 豹冰

「化學部.....?」Boss看著旁邊的教師牌疑惑著問，並且好奇的打量四周。

「好了，你自己進去吧...」獥拋下這句話，飛也似地逃走了...

「咦?」Boss還沒搞清楚發生什麼事，教師室的們突然打開！
一管大口徑的砲筒便對著Boss開砲了...

「哇啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊~~!!!!」那是一張獵補網...雖然不帶釘倒刺，但是強烈的衝擊也把Boss硬生生釘在牆上，Boss突然開始懷疑他今天還要慘叫幾次...

「啊!?抓錯啦?」一位身材嬌豔的人類女性從房間內走了出來，看了眼Boss，便自顧的抱怨「真是的...跑那麼快幹麻~人家上次跟他要的毒素用完了，正想再跟他多要一些的說...=3=...難得作為一隻稀有幻獸...也不安分的讓人家研究~真是太好動了...下次抓到他先綁起來~懹他把安眠藥當飯吃......啊!不然取他的樣本來做複製幻獸好了!!................................」

「抱...抱歉?」等女教師抱怨一陣子後...Boss小心翼翼的問...
「咦?啊!抱歉~」這位女教師在手錶上按了個鈕，Boss身上的網子便自動鬆開，收進六根刺釘中，然後從辦公室中跑出一隻小貓、一隻小狗，把這些刺釘叼回辦公室內「好了~你被他抓來這裡幹麻~?」

「嗯...稍早我好像被那個叫做"獥"的東西抓傷了...」才第一天上課就如此多災多難的Boss有點不知從何說起...
「稍早?至少有半小時咧~~!!!」女教師的語氣似乎非常興奮，並緊緊的把Boss抓住，一副剛才差點讓你跑了的表情，而Boss發現...他的厄運似乎還沒終結...「你居然還能站在這裡沒事一樣~今天真是撿到寶了~喔~呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵~~~」
這女教師不知哪來的力氣，硬是把Boss抓進教師室裡去，即便Boss四爪鉤地也沒能停下來，隨後女教師便把Boss丟上一張椅子，Boss這才自細看看這間"導師室".四周的書桌上凱滿各式儀器、電腦，上頭掛滿Boss講不出來的生物樣本，一旁一堆奇怪的機器，前方一架好像是傳說中的雷射砲，正對著自己，而這張椅子...Boss直接想到的...是牙醫診所，用來鎖一些會亂動的小鬼的診療椅!!
這...這根本是變態科學家的研究是嘛!!!
Boss突然了解獥為什麼要逃跑了...

「米腸~休息時間過了~有新任務囉~~」女教師蹲在一旁，手戳著地板，對著空氣講話，更令Boss驚訝的是...空氣回話了...
「唔...月老師...我才睡不到半小時耶...你不是說...」
「好了~別抱怨了~任務成功的話這次愛校服務就給你結束吧~」女教師利誘著空氣，不過一塊黑影突然閃現在女教師身前
「什麼任務!?我現在就去辦!!」那黑影顯然很興奮，在好像是頭的地方，發出兩道鮮黃的光芒，Boss瞇眼細看，原來是隻黑豹獸人...看怪剛剛沒看到...
「這是通行證，去死亡公園第二區把這些藥草採一些回來~種類跟數量都記在裡面了~」女教師把兩張卡片交給那隻黑豹獸人「然後回來的時候順便把獥抓過來~我開始想念他了呢~」
「我知道了~!!我現在就去辦!!」那名黑豹獸人，便以不輸獥逃走的速度奪門而出...

「好了~趁這時候讓我來檢查一下你的身體構造吧~」女教師這時把注意力放回Boss身上...Boss見她那狂熱的眼神，想起剛剛那隻黑豹獸人身上狼狽模樣，巴不得自己馬上昏倒...

----------


## Michile

「練習啊…」豹人的平和的面容上，在吻部出現謎樣的淡笑。

　　「呵，前田是吧，在轉學生名錄上看過這孩子，據傳聞是在九年級時
被發現有獸人的因子而被強制轉學。說實話…」豹人這時嘆了口氣，「人
類的學校機制，連我這曾經是人類的也覺得可笑，到那時候才發現這孩子
也是獸人的一份子，尤其是堪稱包容力最強的人類也不過如此，可笑極了
…」

　　「不過面前站了這麼一位高等法術士，還仍然要自顧自地去自我修煉
，該說有主見呢…還是賭氣？呵。」豹人輕輕地笑出聲。「剛開學不久就
遇到這種小孩，雖然很有天份卻不懂得適時討教，真只是單純地認為走錯
教室了？再說現在可是上課時間，再繼續這樣下去可是容易招惹麻煩的…
像今天這樣。」

　　豹人稍微頓了一下，思考開始轉換跑道。

　　「說到麻煩，包含特殊技巧的觸發，今天已經耗損了四次法術，依照
以往的經驗在正常狀況下的第十五次施法後就幾乎使不上力。該死的傢伙
，沒事愛拿那毒死人不償命的銳爪到處招搖惹事生非，下馬威也不是這樣
吧…老是講不聽。」

　　豹人快速的思考一面奔馳著，一面正用著外人看來最輕鬆不過的步調
走回教室，不留一點聲音和痕跡。

　　「那毒爪也發作過不少次，我和月小姐也曾在毒發身亡者身上共同研
究過這些致命毒素，好歹我的能力也是能夠和高等治癒師相匹敵，我也有
一套自己的解毒方法和咒術，不過是不想太過勞累，不只要帶這些小蘿蔔
頭們上課，總還要給別人些表現機會。而且……」豹人的嘴角勾起帶有邪
意的微笑。

　　「月小姐應該非常期待獥的大駕光臨。」

　　豹人用著最平靜地神態重新踏回了教室，並且向在座的每位學生喊話
著。

　　「小鬼頭們！那就是你們遲到後可能發生的事！希望大家都要做好學
生本份，將來才不會碰到某隻長著翅膀的恐怖動物飛進你的房間！現在繼
續上課！」

　　最後一句帶有一絲的威壓作用，而豹人仍保持著一貫的淺笑，彷若剛
才的腥風血雨不存在一般。但目光銳利的他絕對不可能忽視角室中一個角
落的異常之處，尤其這是發生在有比較異常特徵的傢伙身上。

　　根據踏回教室之前的吵鬧聲，和一個位置的空缺，座上眾學員的鼓躁
來推理，豹人得到了一個結論。

　　「同學們，今天的《初級法術課程》，教授到《追跡系列》技巧的理
論部份已經告一段落，接下來就是令人期待的實際演練了，然而現在又有
絕佳的機會給各位同學們練習，眼尖的同學們應該也能夠理解我的意思吧
。」

　　講台下的同學，有些是理解了意思而蓄勢待發，有些心不在焉，而有
些是正思念著方才和周老下的棋局難分難解而有些失神，用著迷朦的眼神
聽著彷若虛渺之音的教師喊話，一面用著帶有小小肉球的手掌拍打臉頰試
圖讓自己稍微清醒些。

　　「這位好心的同學就算甘願冒著接受處份的風險，也要為我們的課程
增添一些樂趣，我們當然不能辜負他的好意。所以現在開始就是我們的實
戰課程，找到我們這位好同學－炎遺．嵐光，並且帶回來的同學，可以在
米契老師的『法術學』上獲得不少的加分！」

　　「米契爾老師！請問可以加多少分呢？」一名學生興奮地問著。

　　「秘．密！」名為米契爾的豹人一面甩動著食指，簡短地答出著有些
吊人胃口的回覆。

　　「開跑吧！任務開始！」應著米契爾喊出這句話的同時，學生們一哄
而散地飛奔出教室，不管是不是找尋這次的獵物。

　　「嘿嘿…抓鬼遊戲已經上演了。」

（To Be Continue…待續…）

----------------------【OOC！！】----------------------

嗯…所以說加上這次的課程任務，目前有三個任務了是吧？
不知道有沒有把時間點抓得比較順了些：３

----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

----------


## 夜月之狼

這裡是化學部。

一個臉帶淚痕的小男孩，被綁在牙醫椅上。

一個臉帶奸笑的女性，穿著醫生的手術袍，正穿戴醫生的綠塑膠手套。

隨後，拿起口罩帶上，笑看著發抖的小男孩。

「很快......」聲音從口罩下跑出，有著壓抑的興奮，「就開始了。」

「嗚......」小男孩悲鳴著，拚命掙扎。

「老師，我回來了。」突然，被稱為米腸的黑豹返回，手中抓著一袋植物和......有翅物。

「辛苦你了。」女老師笑著收下兩物，「你可以自由了。」

說完，打了個響指，白色的霧氣從黑豹的頸部鑽出，轉而飛向椅上白狗的脖子。

「！......」白狗男孩驚恐地看著霧氣鑽入，突然感覺有種束縛感。

「那我就......」黑豹慢慢退到門邊，打算一聽到解放的聲音就離開。

「處罰結束。」女老師一說完，黑豹馬上飛奔而出。

但，一團白色的霧氣突然飛去，將黑豹又捆了回來。

「月老師......」黑豹哭喪著臉，看著戴著口罩，但百分之百在奸笑的老師。

「同學，跑那麼快？」月笑道，「現在處罰結束了，你接下來做的事就只是幫忙而已。」

「幫忙？......」

「是的，幫我看好這傢伙，」月指著被扔在桌上的獥，「別讓牠在我辦事時溜走。」

「好......」黑豹鬆了一口氣，到桌旁將獥按住。

「現在，我們開始吧......」月轉頭看著Boss，伸起雙手。

這時，陽光照入，讓Boss看到了一幅另人驚駭的景象。

陽光將女老師的身體照得清清楚楚，一頭黑毛，但手臂卻是白的。帶著手套的兩手伸起，一手是白色的物質，一手卻是黑色的流質。

先不說兩種相剋的魔法怎麼會在同一人身上，Boss知道會同時用光闇兩種相反屬性的能，只有......

拷問！

「一手是闇，侵蝕對象，」月緩緩道，「一手是光，卻又修補對象。讓對象極痛苦地死亡......」

一聽到月的解說，一旁的黑豹愣住了。

喂喂，妳真的是老師嗎？

「但牠們把這招用在醫療上......」突然，黑豹的手下傳出聲音，「取毒的好方法。」

「你醒了？」黑豹看著獥，「別想逃啊......」

別害我被打。不，她的手段比打人還恐怖......

「我不會逃的......」獥嘆了一口氣，「或者說，我不敢逃了......」

「要開始了，別亂動啊！」月看著Boss，將手中的兩種能混合。

只看見左手的光能移到右手上，將右手手掌包裹住，只剩下手指尖是黑色的。

隨後，將右手伸起，用力地往Boss的腹部抓去！

雙手很快地沒入了Boss的腹中，Boss驚恐地看著露在外的白手臂。

隨後，手抽出，多了一團白色物質。

這動作重覆了七次，桌上多了八團白色的物體。

「呼......」月鬆了一口氣，脫掉手套和口罩。

「那是什麼......」黑豹疑惑地看著桌上的物體。

「毒。白色的是你們老師的能，」月說道，「牠先把毒包著，不讓它擴散，我再把它們抓出來，現在我的工作已經結束了......」

月跪地，轉頭看向Boss。

「米腸，你可以走了。」月說道，「獥，你過來。同學，你下來吧。」

語畢，扣環突然彈開，Boss連忙下椅，摸了摸剛才被抓的部位。

「等下他問你們的問題，照實回答。」月說道，轉頭看獥，「獥，要有心理準備哦。」

獥點了點頭。月也點了頭，隨後垂下了頭。

突然，月的身體顫抖著，手臂的毛漸漸變成黑色，周圍也冒出了陣陣黑氣。

驀地，月抬頭，Boss卻嚇了一跳。

月的臉，不，那已經不像剛才的月了，現在在眼前的人，和月有非常大的差別。

而這人的臉，不是月的笑，而是冷漠，令人心寒的冷。

「獥，」那人說道，竟是男音，「你又犯了。」

獥顫抖著向前，「非常抱歉......」

「牠是......？」Boss回頭問著還沒離開的黑豹。

「你不知道嗎？」黑豹慘笑道，「牠是二年級的老師，夜。而看起來，牠有點動怒了......」

－待續－

笨狼的設定是兩人都是男的啊啊啊啊啊~~~XD

----------


## BOSS

----------------------【OOC！！】---------------------- 

呵呵  因該是吧
感覺好好玩呀~~~

----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

這.......雙重人格的老師
而且他剛剛使用的方法.....
Boss的腦海裡的記憶慢慢的被勾引了出來

正要離開的黑豹發現
剛剛那身上剩下一條小褲褲的Boss
那帶點稚氣的雙眼閃過了一點不同的光彩
像是自言自語的說著:[Eberk.Antimagic......]

然而在他對面的老師.夜在聽到之後
雙眼似乎也掀起了波瀾
但又隨即恢復之前的傲氣與不絆

[我.....是他兒子........]Boss說著
然而夜還是用那冷冷但卻帶有理所當然的口氣道:[難怪半小時還不死.........]
Boss:[把我帶來這....有什麼事嗎?]

----------


## 夜月之狼

「喂喂......」黑豹抓著頭，疑惑地看著兩獸，「等一下，怎麼突然在認親了？」

「不過你的父母應該和你解釋過了吧？」夜不理他，對Boss冷道，「那場實驗？」

「嗯......」Boss點頭。

當初身為醫生和科學家的父母要研究個體染色體改變的成功率，於是找了眼前這男人，提供了染色體，替代了牠自己部份的染色體。

之後還讓自己跟在牠身旁學了些技能，據說之後的右眼牠也有一份。

算起來，牠也算自己的半個父親，不過沒想到牠來當老師了？

「既然是你，那這隻的罪可就更重了。」夜冷道，「獥，月有提醒過你了吧？」

「嗯......」獥突然有種不祥的預感。

「那，月，」夜突然自言自語，「牠就交給你了。」

「哦呵呵呵呵......」從夜的嘴中蹦出了女性的笑聲，詭異的畫面，「獥啊......這次你至少會留下一合的毒液了......」

「身‧心‧體‧力‧性。」夜說道，「獨立分身‧構成！」

突然，夜身影一閃，一旁出現了一個人體，和夜一模一樣的人體。

片刻，人體手臂的黑毛被白毛替代，眼睛也睜了開，臉孔也變得女性化。

「來吧，我可愛的召喚獸。」月奸笑道。

「月，別把獥搞死了。」夜皺了皺眉頭道。

「我怎麼捨得呢？」月嘿嘿笑了兩聲，把一臉認命的獥抓入內室。

「好了，現在你們兩個都離開吧。」夜轉頭道，「Boss，你回去休息一下，伊凡應該已經知道你的情況了，那隻狡猾的老豹。」

『喂喂，你沒事說我狡猾幹什麼？你個雙重人格的變態狼。』

『你還不狡猾嗎？藉這件事把之前獥把你蛋糕吃掉的仇算個清楚。』月突然插了進來，『獥都和我說了。』

『呃......』米契爾愣了一下，『你拷問的功夫真是厲害啊......』

『不說了，你讓牠們實際演練了？』夜，『要做什麼呢？』

『找學生。』米契爾，『剛好這傢伙挺難纏的，做個考驗也不差。』

『我這裡有人可以幫忙。』月，『獥，你又有工作了。』

『我才不要！』童音插入，『該死的大貓，一個蛋糕也要記那麼久......』

『哼......』米契爾，『那可是蛋糕店的熊太限量版的草莓啊！』

『那不是每個禮拜一小時供應嗎？』獥，『那是上個月的事了！』

『可是之後牠就沒有再供應了。』米契爾，『據說草莓一直不來......』

突然，某豹靈光一閃。

『不然，你去調查這件事，懲罰就一筆勾消，要嗎？』

『我‧才‧不‧要！』

『月，我要兩公合猛毒幻獸汁液，純的。』奸笑。

『非常樂意效勞。』開玩笑，一天也只能分泌個五十毫升，牠還指定？

『那我派幾個學生和你去見習，加油囉！』米契爾離開。

『果然狡猾。』夜離開。

『月......』獥哀求。

『少來，先留下一公合的毒液吧。』月開始動作。

「嗚啊！！！」從內室傳出了哀號。

「Boss，新月，」夜道，「你們等一下和獥一起出去一下。」

「要做什麼？」兩獸同聲問道。

「幫那隻豹的忙。」夜說道。

「對了新月，把幻叫來，牠快悶壞了。」夜突然說道。

伊呀一聲，門開了，獥搖搖晃晃地飛了出來，身後的月一臉滿意地看著裝滿毒液的燒杯。

「去吧。」夜道。
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
「老師！」學生將手在米契爾的眼前揮了揮，「你怎麼了？」

牠們的老師真奇怪，突然一臉憤怒地閉上眼，然後是更深的憤怒，隨後又一臉喜悅，而且還帶著奸笑......

「嗯？」突然，米契爾睜開了眼，「找到人了嗎？」

－待續－

雙引號內是心靈感應，老師們的專用頻道，獥是夜的奴僕(?XD)，所以也能入。

一公合=一百毫升

----------


## 豹冰

「咦?還少一個啊?幻人呢?」點不齊人頭的豹人老師顯然有點不悅...

「恩...那個......」為首的新月維維懦懦的說，「我們找不到幻耶...」

「所以?」老師不以為然的反問....

「所以...您用廣播的會不會快一點啊?」黑豹獸人傻呼呼的抓著頭，傻笑的這樣問...

----------------------【OOC!!】---------------------- 
我...不敢接了~快來誰接手阿~~XD"
雖然有點被誤會...不過...出人意料的劇情走向就是RP接龍好玩的地方吧:P

玩RP好像少不了這種東西XD

----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

----------


## Michile

----------------------【OOC！！】----------------------
噗…一開始寫到的翻臉比翻書快，被一直用下去了…
其實只有在有學生或是重視的人遭遇什麼事件的情況下才會這樣，
其他時候就是標準的笑面虎，不管是什麼時候都笑笑的…XD

不好意思喔，在有我的部份稍做個修改…

另外Boss直接譯做『巴茲』，Eberk翻成『艾伯克』，Antimagic翻成『安提麥爵』可以吧?
只是為了我的龜毛格式…如果覺得不好我再改回來^^;;

(我也用雙引號來代表心靈感應？)
----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

　　「把這些小蘿蔔頭們趕跑了，也算是暫時輕鬆了，接下來只需要等著看
這一期的學生們素質到底有多優秀…」米契爾似是鬆了口氣的呼了一聲。

　　豹人悠閒地看著空蕩蕩的教室，輕輕地笑著，然而這次的笑容帶著一點
淡淡地哀愁。

　　「難道說我就這麼耐不住寂寞嗎…莫非決定來這裡還真是選對了，我居
然會想到要教學生來麻痺自己…」

　　「來聽聽調皮的風精們所帶來的傳言吧…」

　　正當花豹獸人望向教室窗外的時候，他開始輕閉雙眼，轉了雙耳幾下後
就豎得直挺挺的，像是專注聆聽著什麼。

　　而在這之後，一股逐漸清晰的聲音從腦波衝擊而來：『…巴茲，你回去
休息一下，伊凡應該已經知道你的情況了，那隻狡猾的老豹。』 

　　「巴茲啊？聽起來已經沒事了，雖然這本來就不需要我操心，更別說安
提麥爵這一家出身的人們。」

　　「不過…」豹人露出了尖牙，帶有一種令人費解而意味不明的微笑。「
我倒是想好好地聽一下…」

　　『什麼叫做那隻狡猾的老豹，雙重人格的夜狼先生。』

　　『你還不狡猾嗎？藉這件事把之前獥把你蛋糕吃掉的仇算個清楚。』月
突然插了進來，『獥都和我說了。』 

　　「喀…為什麼獥吃掉我的蛋糕反而是對方要來算帳，有些好笑。」豹人
輕聲地笑了出來。「…不過既然月狼這麼想把事情解決以免夜長夢多，我當
然是樂意之至，來個順水推舟。」

　　『哎呀，閣下的拷問功夫還真是了得，果然這點芝麻蒜皮的小事還是難
逃您的慧眼。』

　　『不說了，你讓牠們實際演練了？』這次是夜的聲音。『要做什麼？』

　　『找學生。』米契爾回話著，『從教室傳來巨大的聲響就知道這小子根
本是故意的，應該是自認本領不差，雖然我不想親自動手。』 

　　『我這裡有人可以幫忙。』月狼搶著插話，『獥，你又有工作了。』

　　豹人豎起的雙耳抖了一下，似乎開始期待有趣的答案。「想把這危險的
小玩具踢過來讓我玩啊？」

　　『我才不要！』插入一段童稚的聲音，想也知道是誰。『該死的大貓，
一個蛋糕也要記那麼久……』

　　伊凡提斯這次是強忍住不放聲笑出來，他自己明明不在意的事情，對方
卻拚命送上門來，讓他覺得不逢場作戲都對不起自已。

　　『哼…那可是蛋糕店的熊太限量版的草莓啊！』他輕聲說著。

　　『那不是每個禮拜一小時供應嗎？』獥說著，『那是上個月的事了！』 

　　『可是之後他就沒有再供應了。』米契爾用著苦惱的語調，連他自己也
開始佩服自己的演技。『據說草莓一直不來…有了！』

　　「既然都被奉為狡猾的老豹，我再不趁機撈點油水，難道是要讓他們蒙
羞嗎？」豹人有些得意地笑著。

　　『不然，你去調查這件事，這筆帳就一筆勾消，要嗎？』 

　　『我‧才‧不‧要！』 

　　『月，我要兩公合猛毒幻獸汁液，純的。』吐出最後兩個字的同時，米
契爾臉上綻放出無比純真的笑容，僅管這在當事者耳裡聽來是多麼地惡毒。

　　『非常樂意效勞。』 再怎麼樣一天也不過分泌約五十毫升，就算榨乾獥
也不見得有這數目。

　　『相當好，可以指派幾名學生和你去見習見習，等你們好消息啊！』 

　　『果然狡猾。』夜說著。 

　　「哈，硬要把肥肉推來請我，哪有敬酒不吃吃罰酒的道理。」花豹心想
著，而他的的唇似乎還沒開始閉合。

　　『月……』獥哀求。 

　　『少來，先留下一公升的毒液吧。』

　　「呵呵，看起來化學部那裡一樣是那麼地精采…真該找時間去好好觀摩
……」米契爾輕輕地睜開眼睛，一陣風從窗外吹過，彷彿剛才什麼事也沒發
生過。

　　至少就外人的目光來看，眼前這名豹人老師是一陣又一陣的笑，令人摸
不清楚頭緒。米契爾看著望著他在目瞪口呆的學生們，而學生們近乎痴呆地
望著這名坐在課桌上吹著風的老師。

　　「有事嗎？」一貫的淺笑。「是不是找到人了。」

　　不過看了看眼前的獸頭，豹人馬上發現自己是白問了，應該是霧林他們
派來協助辦事的人手。

　　「是為了找學生嗎？還挺大手筆的。」花豹一邊心想著，一面出聲問著
：「是來做什麼的？」

　　「這…這個，夜老師叫我們…來，只說要我們來…來……」

　　「來幫忙？」豹人嘴角仍然帶著笑意，此刻的他仍然是令人猜不透他究
竟懷了什麼鬼胎，當然這是旁人的想法。

　　「米里斯．新月和巴茲．安提麥爵，是吧…。」豹人實在很想給他的好
同事好好地讚賞一下，不只把受傷的學生搞定，還另外派了個幫手來。

　　巴茲好像是被米里斯帶過來的，而米里斯似乎是奉命行事。花豹還記得
那名叫做米里斯的黑豹是武技部畢業的新血，而黑豹給他的第一印象是個空
有武力的呆包，尤其是容易緊張口吃，和黑豹現在這上身只穿著背心而一覽
無遺的壯碩身材，都能夠作為強而有力的佐證。還在魔法部重讀這點就更不
用提了。

　　「還…還有……」新月的嘴巴繼續吐出了字句。「還有幻……」

　　「還有前田啊？要了一個還送了幾個來著，真是物超所值…不過怎不在
？」豹人好奇地問著，一方面仍看著米里斯的舉動而輕笑著。

　　「找不到耶……」這次他比較沒有口吃了，似乎是情緒安定了些。

　　「所以呢？」米契爾輕描淡寫地反問著，並且自顧自地理著自己右臂的
毛皮。

　　「所以…您用廣播的會不會快一點啊？」黑豹獸人傻呼呼的抓著頭，傻
笑地問著。

　　「哈…所以說這次還要多找一個學生才是？這年頭就是一堆學生愛搞失
蹤嗎。」

　　「找？不用廣播嗎？」黑豹還是一臉憨樣地問著眼前悠哉的花豹老師，
而旁邊的巴茲仍是默不作聲。

　　「廣播聲很吵，就這樣。」米契爾一手插著褲袋，一邊走向黑豹獸人。

　　「我還想繼續休息，沒找到之前就請先別打擾。」

　　他一面走過米里斯身邊，在擦身而過的瞬間輕拍了對方的肩。「最好是
別去用廣播，知道吧？」

　　花豹留下的這訊息令他有些不寒而慄，僅管那語調仍是再平和不過。

　　看著他漸行漸遠的身影，和那輕輕擺動的尾巴，兩人似乎也沒什麼話好
說，尤其是那身影的方向又傳來一樣的語調：

　　「別壞了這堂課的教學目的，加油吧！」



　　「…肚子有些餓了，去哪兒好呢？」
（To Be Continue…待續…）

----------


## 幻貓

啊~抱歉啊。之前打一半，結果好多獸不斷回應貼文
我很擔心接不上，所以一直修改，請大家見諒~ XP
────────────────────────
────────────────────────

米契爾靜靜的在教室守候。不時有學生回報，但答案都是沒有
其中有個學生說他只看到一個貓學長有時會對空氣講話，而且是固定點，除此之外沒其他詭異的事，問那個學長在跟誰說話，他說他在自言自語。也有同學施法想要讓那一團空氣「現影」，但都沒有效。
〈很有可能是前田跟炎遺……暫時先不說，讓他們自行發覺吧……〉


〈回到之前〉
「啐……真是鬼日子，不過幸好有獥幫忙，要不然還要再多走二十分鐘………」
自言自語的前田，自顧自的走著。一方面抱怨剛剛出了糗，一方面又在心底感謝獥的快速服務
爬了三層樓，到了二年級的教室，前田又開始發起勞騷：「真是的，明明是二年級教室卻要弄在三樓………」
已經上課後十分鐘了，這堂課的老師聽說很龜毛又很嚴格──老狐狸一隻………希望他不會發現我
擬定好策略，前田緩緩的打開後門，輕輕的關上。「很好，同學都很專心，老師剛好在寫板子~」邊想，一邊躡著腳溜到座位上──剛好這次座位在最後兩排

「呼~」當屁股接觸到板凳時，前田不由得鬆一口氣。而旁邊的同學被他的出現嚇到──  一點聲音也沒有！
「你怎麼來的？」右邊的同學悄悄問道
「先別說這個，老師點名了嗎？」前田不安的回問
「唔~還沒………趕快吧~這次的筆記比較多」

接下來是近乎四十分鐘的沉默………

無聊的轉著筆，等待那遲來的鐘聲，全班三十四隻獸已經有二十三隻睡著了。喔不，二十四隻──又一個趴下去了
〈這真是有史以來最無聊的課。「古獸王國的興衰」，哼，完全沒有實際施法的機會………〉

終於，鐘打了。還沒敬完禮，一群獸就蜂擁擠出門口，這堂課還真是悶！而前田則是好整以睱的收拾東西準備快閃………
「嗯……前田…幻，就是你吧！」
聲音的來源好像是講臺上的老師………糟糕了……
「那個……你的法術學老師有事要找你………嗯……還有，你這堂課遲到，依照我的規定，你本來是要去做十天勞動服務的………不過……今天是第一天上課，我就『赦免』你的罪吧！」這位老師戴\帶著輕視的語氣說道
哇咧~還赦免咧………
「嘎……老師怎麼知道我………」
「是一年級法術學米契爾老師幫我施的小小法術，有什麼不對勁的事都可以知道，真是感謝他………好了，趕快去吧，不要再遲到了。」
─────────────────────
─────────────────────
「法術學老師戈登是我最喜歡的老師，他找我幹嘛呢？………」
才剛要打開辦公室的門，就聽到戈登老師在樓梯口說道：
「前田，你來啦。我有些事情要跟你說………」

進了辦公室「請坐。」，戈登開始解說原因
「前田，你應該知道，我這個老師有個關於『任務』的規定，你應該知道是什麼吧？」
「是………」
「每一個我的學生，都應該在每年升一年級之前完成至少一項任務才能算是合格，我亦規定要伙同其他學生一起完成……請把你的法杖借我看一下。」

解下背後的法杖，戈登接手後仔細的看著並低聲念道：「任務記憶‧重現。」
只看到杖上的圓球晶體開始發出刺眼的白光，前田很清楚那代表什麼意思：顏色由白到黑，愈黑代表解過的任務愈多，每學期由授課老師依顏色深度做平時分數並消除其任務記憶，在新學期重頭來過
「唉‧‧你還是沒有做，為什麼呢？我的班上的高材生，為什麼沒有去解決其他獸的苦惱與憂愁呢？」戈登深深的嘆一口氣
「老師………我可以解釋嗎？」「請說。」
「其實………不是因為我不想去找任務做，是……是因為……」
「因為什麼？」
「我……比較想獨自完成任務，跟其他獸在一起行動……我會很不自……」
「前田，聽我說。這就是你要改善的地方，我既然立下了規定，只要是我的學生都要遵守。今天不能因為你而將你列入特例，別的學生會對我吐槽……總之，我希望在我離開這裡之前看到你拿到我頒發的合格證書……」
「離……離開？怎麼回事？」前田睜大眼睛，難以致信的問
「我該退休了……即使再怎麼不想……前田……我給你一天的期限，可以嗎？」
「唔………這………」多種思緒夾雜著，他只感到無比的困惑。他最喜歡的老師竟然要退休了，去年才跟他學了不少東西，老師也對他的資質頗為讚賞……那……以後怎麼辦？
辦公室……一片死寂

「老兄，我建議你還是隨便找個伴去解任務吧！」
「咦？」「是誰？！」
「嗯……這個嗎……能幫我保密嗎？」
「說吧。」前田豎起耳朵，努力聽著聲音的來源並往那個方向瞧著
「謝啦───冰精之錐‧解除法術！」
在另外一隻椅子上，出現了一位虎獸人〈跟前田判定的方向差了三公尺〉
「我說老師啊……怎麼你的房間沒有施魔法啊？」
「何必呢？麻煩又顯得不自然。今天倒成了你的頭號躲藏處啊，炎遺同學。現在你要去跟米契爾老師自首，還是讓學生抓到優惠那個學生呢？」戈登笑笑的看著他
「我才不要……所以我才會躲起來啊……學長，你叫前田對吧。我……這個…」
「什麼事？」「如果你不介意的話，我跟你一起去解任務吧！戈登老師，你的規定有沒有禁止不能跟其他年級的學生一起解任務？」
戈登笑了一下「你運氣不錯，這是我一開始規定的疏失，好一個漏洞！」
「學長，可以嗎？」
前田低下頭。老實說他比較想要當獨行俠，但是違背老師的要求他也做不到……
「好吧。你要緊緊跟著我喔。」「當然！我才不想被抓到‧‧‧冰精之錐，依血緣之契約助我穿梭空間之力‧水界穿影！」
強烈的藍光在辦公室瞬間爆出，顯然這個隱身方式不是很好……太容易被發現……
「走吧！我知道有一個草莓蛋糕的任務，聽起來還蠻好做的。」
「嗯。老師……謝謝……」前田回頭看了老師一眼，隨即關上了門。他不會辜負老師的……

----------


## Michile

----------------------【OOC！！】----------------------
有預感我會在這小段寫出老師對學生施暴的情況…囧
請先見諒…

不過我貼的時候通常都在比較晚的時間，比較希望能把時間點連接起來…
(謎：明明就是你最近太閒才都在晚上出沒(－"－))
----------------------【OOC！！】----------------------
　　「喂喂，我說你們還想跟到什麼時候啊？」

　　豹人回頭看著身後的一犬一豹，看起來還是剛才的那兩隻。黑豹似乎沒有
使出他得意的藏匿技巧，應該是因為要帶著人來等待指令，而巴茲有些一頭霧
水，似乎是今早發生太多怪事，本來被叫去休息的時候還想著可以鬆口氣，結
果現在又被拖來要求幫忙，而眼前所謂的委託者卻又遲遲不肯下指令。

　　「既然你們也這麼閒，不妨請我頓午餐吧。」

　　「嗄？」幾乎兩人是不約而同地發出聲音。開玩笑，哪有學生請教師吃飯
的道理，尤其是黑豹之後的舉動更是直接。「真的嗎…不會這次又是騙人吧。
」

　　「哈哈…每次這麼說，每次可以聽到這答案挺有趣的，就像是你每次都會
當真，這麼好捉弄的感覺。」

　　「喂！」

　　花豹回頭露齒笑著。而在這同時，不遠處的辦公室爆出熟悉的聲響，這次
還帶著藍光四射的炫麗效果，這特效還真是教人想不注意也難。

　　「…聞到了獵物的味道。」米契爾輕輕地閉上眼，鼻頭吸了幾下，說著：
「和早上一樣的白目方法，還有那熟悉的溫度。」

　　「好像也是，記得在我被那個叫做獥的死小狗帶走之前，有感覺到一股涼
風，現在好像也有傳來這一種感覺…」

　　「不錯嘛…同樣身為動物，你的感覺也挺敏銳的。」

　　米里斯看著巴茲和他的老師交談著，而完全是置身事外地搔著他那黑絨絨
的大頭，畢竟案發現場當時他還在化學部被操得死去活來。

　　「巴茲，今天是你第一天來，應該是還沒聽過我的課。」豹人老師看了看
白毛犬人，又轉向黑豹人。「米里斯，【魔法炸彈】會用吧？完全不需要消費
施法次數的簡易入門魔法，無傷害性質，連笨蛋也能輕易上手。」

　　「…就是學不會嘛。」

　　看來問這問題仍然是白費功夫。花豹嘆了口氣之後，將褲袋中的粉筆扔給
新月，而他像是接古董花瓶一般地小心翼翼。

　　「看來對這點還有經驗，不錯。」

　　「不過要我拿這玩意幹麼啊？」黑豹背毛直豎渾身發汗，深怕一個不小心
會馬上從黑毛變白毛。

　　「抓調皮鬼。」豹人笑著。「待會我一指方向，你想也別想，只管向我指
的方位把粉筆用力扔去，接下來就等好戲。」

　　「記得要輕鬆地跟著我啊。」米契爾輕描淡寫地說著，和身後仍然緊張兮
兮的黑豹形成對比，而這次換成巴茲一頭霧水地看著這些。



　　這時，一名帶有貓科生物氣息的人類男孩從教職辦公室走了出來，步伐不
帶任何聲音，典型貓科動物的特色。看到迎面走來的三人起先是不以為意，看
清楚其中一名來者的面貌後令他有些背脊發冷，雖然本來就是冷的。

　　「呦！前田，老師找你啊？」米契爾率先招呼。

　　「…是啊，戈登老師找我有事，指派我去進行任務。」幻用著一般人也不
容易查覺的演技來蓋過心裡的緊張感，見到這名公認的笑面虎教師，實在令人
不得不提防下一步究竟會發生什麼慘事，雖然伊凡提斯本人並不認為自己很陰
險。而一方面是因為方才課堂上的不愉快所致。

　　「蛋糕店？」豹人赤紅的雙眼閃了一下，一面出聲自語著：「消息傳得還
真快啊。」

　　「好好加油，祝你成功。」

　　包含那些自言自語也是刻意讓前田聽到，但不管前田聽不聽得出來都與他
無關，雖然最後那句是發自內心地祝福。而前田只想快點溜走，卻又像擔心什
麼似的，一面看著後方擦身而過的三人。

　　前田開始自言自語著，雖然不仔細聽是不容易聽出什麼，但隱約可以感覺
到有一股冷氣流擦身而過。

　　「自言自語…」

　　花豹開始想起剛才在走廊上遇到其他學員回報的情況，一名看來年紀比他
們大的學員會對著空氣談話，但一問只說是在喃喃自語；感覺到一團氣流，嘗
試用【現影】卻失效。

　　「還有怪異的空氣…是吧。」

　　花豹漸漸伸出插在褲腰袋的右手掌，慢慢地形成一個手勢。黑豹傻歸傻，
但短期記憶裡仍然是記得米契爾剛才所說的話，開始抬起了沾滿粉筆灰的右手
掌。

　　前田從後方發覺一股更為強烈的寒意，正想再說些什麼，但他轉頭一看，
最後映入眼簾的是花豹筆直指向自己方向的右手指，黑豹奮力的投擲，還有粉
筆炸開來的煙幕，最後在空氣裡出現一個原本不該出現的身影。

　　「貓抓老鼠的遊戲好像要結束了。」從豹人的嘴角露出一抹冷笑。



（To Be Continue…待續…）

----------


## 夜月之狼

「嗚......咳咳咳......」身影發出了咳嗽聲，並揮手想將煙霧驅逐。

「抓到你了。」米契爾笑道。

煙霧散去，一隻藍色的虎人出現在眼前。

「被抓到了吧，嵐光。」米契爾笑道，「別‧再‧玩‧了。」

「......」嵐光無言地怒瞪著米契爾。

「該死的米契爾......」嵐光罵道，「有種一個人來找我啊！帶這麼多學生來當幫手，算什麼老師嘛！」

「哎呀呀......」米契爾挖著耳朵，遙望著遠方的走廊。

「獥！被整得如何啊？」米契爾笑喊道。

「......」獥看了牠一眼，轉頭。

「好了嵐光，現在我給你兩個選擇。」米契爾看著仍發怒的嵐光，「一是接受你遲到的懲罰，或是和牠們，」

米契爾指著周圍的獸，「去調查事情。」

「找人圍我，還把我封在這裡，現在還要我幫你做事？」

「不做......也可以。」米契爾邪笑道，「那就......接受懲罰？」

一道寒光閃過，炎遺的幾撮毛落了下來。

「孩子，上課遲到就該接受懲罰，而罰不罰你就看我的心情了......」米契爾冷笑道，「而你......顯然......惹‧毛‧我‧了？」

被米契爾的語氣一震，周圍的人都不禁退了一步。

炎遺滿臉驚恐，低頭沉思了一下，抬頭問道。

「去了有報酬嗎？」

「嗯......我看看。」米契爾思考著。

「你們先去找熊太吧，他應該會慷慨點。」

「該死。」

「獥，」米契爾轉頭道，「跟好牠們，別讓牠們死了。」

「哦......」獥艱難地飛到半空。

「去吧，我可愛的學生們。」米契爾道。

於是，一貓一豹一虎和一狗，和前方一隻搖搖晃晃的小狼，往蛋糕店出發了。

『就這樣去啦？』月，『獥才剛擠完汁呢......』

『別用那種噁心的詞。』米契爾，『再說，我可是很放心牠才只讓牠跟著的。』

『真是的，明明和牠有仇，卻又這麼信任牠，真搞不懂你們的關係。』

『好了好了，時間快到了吧？』

『嗯......又要換了。』

『需要任何幫助嗎？』

『不用了，只要觀察牠的情況就好了。』

『牠呢？』

『又睡了。』

『對了。』

『？』

『你這次滿漂亮的嘛。』

『該死。』離開。

離開還不夠，再送一顆大型的能來。

米契爾臉色微變，伸手將能導入地底。

『你搞什麼啊！』強入。

『這點就撐不住了？裡面有幻獸汁，別亂用，還要回收的。』

米契爾趕緊將滲入地底的毒液抽出，用白色的能包著。

『在我變成這樣時調侃我，這點算小了。』月離開。

「唉......」米契爾搖了搖頭，轉身離開。

誰叫牠惹到的是和自己不分上下的狡狐呢？

「全體同學注意，任務已有人達成，請盡快回教室上課。五分鐘內沒回來的算遲到，將派出小狗去搜尋，完畢。」

轟隆聲響，中央噴水池的水柱微震。

倒楣的校工跌倒在地，拍拍身子站起，繼續清理滴在花圃中的紅色液體。

－待續－

----------


## Michile

----------------------【OOC！！】---------------------- 
唉呀呀，我最不喜歡束縛學生的，不會用所謂的能來束縛學生…＠＠
還有浪費法力的事情我不喜歡。

我沒有那麼強硬啦…哈哈（毫無說服力？）

還有被【魔法炸彈】扔到不會有太大傷害，頂多就是被撞到的那一瞬間有痛覺，
接下來就是依爆裂物的屬性產生什麼效果啦…ＸＤ

另外，夜狼在心靈感應的部份寫得很模糊不清，容易搞不清楚到底是怎麼一回事…
這點請注意一下，看得很辛苦＠＠
----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

　　白霧中有團沾到粉筆灰的身影，依頭吻部和身體的形來看，應該是虎或短
毛獅之類的亞人種，雖然不知道是不是目標，不過公然在學校使用隱身系列咒
文的，必定不是什麼好傢伙。

　　米契爾衝進霧團之中，手上多了一把不知從何而來的掃把，煙幕裡的身影
見狀打算先逃再說，手上似乎握著什麼光滑的物品。然而花豹在進行狩獵時，
是不允許失手的。他揮動掃帚柄打落虎人手上的東西，東西掉了下來，還原成
一只硬度極高的湛藍水晶錐，而物品的主人也原型畢露。

　　「逃跑的小貓，遊戲結束了。」米契爾輕笑著。

　　嵐光撲向水晶錐掉落的方向，試圖搶回失物，而在將碰觸的瞬間被滑過的
掃把給撞了出去，炎遺眼巴巴地望著彈出去的水晶錐被躍身而過的花豹奪走。
然而黑豹和白犬只是呆呆地望著眼前發生的一切。

　　「很抱歉，這樣子就沒辦法接關了。」他對著起身怒視著自己的學生，用
著他一貫的輕浮表情說著。「認不認栽？」

　　「該死的米契爾…」看來想表示自己不是好惹的，就算是被毛皮覆蓋之下
的皮膚也可清晰地見到暴露的青筋，表情兇惡至極。「有種一個人來找我啊！
帶這麼多學生來當幫手，算什麼老師！ 」

　　「嘖嘖，小鬼，沉不住氣是不行的…」米契爾吹著剛掏完左耳的左小指。
「再說你的好同學們應該很感謝你，給他們這段相當自由的時間。」

　　「看來又有人要來串場了。」他望了望走廊遠方。

　　「獥！實驗室有趣吧？」

　　米契爾用著他的一號表情，有些戲謔地說道。而回應這句話的，只有那撇
過頭不去回應，裝做沒聽見的有翅生物。

　　「接下來…」米契爾一邊把玩著水晶錐，一面注視著虎人。「我要先稱讚
你一下，衝著你公然挑戰教師公權力的勇氣，我也許可以考慮記你個嘉獎…」

　　「不過事情當然不會這麼便宜，愛校服務少不了，學校很需要你。而且還
有你答應老師們的任務…」

　　「混帳東西！找人堵我，把我困在這裡，還要我供你差遣？！」

　　「請注意一下你的說話態度。」

　　一陣藍光從虎人的頂上削去，一小撮白毛自炎遺後方飄落。最令牠驚異的
，竟是他的武器在他老師的手上起了變化。

　　「想不到可以這麼用啊，真有趣…」豹人的表情從剛才到現在都沒變過，
看了都會不由自主背毛直豎的冷笑。「怎樣，這就是你的武器啊…」

　　「還給我！」

　　「我說不呢？」從米契爾冷笑的嘴角露出的牙齒，不斷散發著森冷的寒意
。「上課不安份，本來就要有冒著失去些什麼的風險，再說處不處份完全看我
的心情，因為你現在惹到我。」

　　不論武技或是法術，有人提過米契爾的名號，只要是在這校內的尋常角色
都無一不讓其三分，更別提一名學生能夠帶給他多大的威脅，雖然只要不違背
規則都還能相處融洽相安無事。今天炎遺槓上他可以算是倒了八輩子的楣。

　　「夠了吧，伊凡！」連獥也看不下去，出聲制止。

　　此時米契爾望向四周，圍觀的眾獸員無一不打著寒顫，尤其是那大塊頭見
習教師米里斯更是渾身發冷躲在一旁。虎人似乎也有些屈服，但還是難掩怒意
。

　　「…去了有報酬嗎？」

　　「蛋糕店的熊太超善良，找他討看看吧。」米契爾把水晶錐還原成原型。
並微笑地將其扔向嵐光。「這種事情請不要來第二次，這會很難商量。」

　　「該死！」

　　「獥！」米契爾轉頭道。「不用我說，夜也會叫你去顧好他們。」

　　「哦……」獥艱難地飛到半空。 

　　目送著前田、巴茲和新月，以及步履蹣跚的獥離開，而跟隨他們的炎遺似
乎還不忘轉頭回送仇視的目光。米契爾拍拍雙掌，似是解決事件之後的輕鬆。

　　『就這樣去啦？』月，『獥才剛擠完汁呢……』 

　　『擠？你還真有這僻好。』米契爾說著。『再說，我知道牠也是為學生著
想。』 

　　『真是的，明明和牠有仇，卻又這麼信任牠，真搞不懂你們的關係。』 

　　『什麼時候我跟他有仇了？請不要把你們的想法加諸在我身上。另外，時
間快到了吧？』 

　　『嗯…又要換了。』 

　　『需要任何幫助嗎？』 

　　『不用了，只要觀察牠的情況就好了。』 

　　『他呢？』 

　　『又睡了。』 

　　『對了。』 

　　『？』 

　　『你這次滿漂亮的嘛。』 

　　『你也會奉承啊。』 

　　傳出這句話的同時， 一塊從不明方向傳來的大型的能源襲來，米契爾反射
動作地伸手將能彈了開，濺了一地猛毒幻獸汁液，地面似乎有些腐蝕。 

　　『呵，真性急！』 

　　『這點就撐不住了？裡面有幻獸汁，別亂用，還要回收的。』 

　　『在我變成這樣時調侃我，這點算小了。』 

　　『不干我的事，遲些請自己來收拾殘局。』

　　「哈…」扔下最後一句感應，米契爾搖了搖頭，笑著轉身離開。「跟我鬥
？」

　　「不過是該把小蘿蔔頭們給帶回來了。」花豹搔了搔耳朵，一面慵懶地說
著：「還是得去趟廣播室啊……」 

　　「全體同學注意，任務已有人達成，請盡快回教室簽到。十五分鐘內未到
到以缺席論，完畢。」 

　　剛從廣播室出來，就遇到不少學生，有幾名是有回報過異狀的，而有些單
純來湊熱鬧，一見到教師踏出房間，就有不少學生搶著問問題。

　　「老師！抓到他的人是誰啊？」

　　「有看到抓到他的那一刻嗎？」

　　「有拍照嗎？」

　　「誰跟你拍照了！」

　　「對了，老師說要加分的喔！」

　　「對啊對啊！」

　　看著這群聒躁的小朋友們愈聚愈多，似乎也不用費事去上演第二次躲貓貓
。他微笑地看著這群學生。

　　「平均成績都可以多一分，有回報異狀的同學五分。」

　　吵鬧聲似乎還沒停歇，而在校舍外卻是忽然傳來巨響，不明原因的衝擊使
得中央噴水池的水柱出現異常的流動。跌倒的校工只是拍拍身子，站起來繼續
清掃。然而究竟花圃中的紅色液體是什麼時候發生的，也許沒人知道。

----------


## BOSS

----------------------【OOC】---------------------- 
呵呵
今天來看才發現我的角色多了一個爸爸呀
而且穿著一條內褲逛了校園一大圈呢
看來好像備設定成運氣超背的搞笑角色 = =
這是主角的特質呀.....(眾人歐)

巴茲 咱們來翻身吧\(‵▽′)/ 

順帶一提
如果文章裡有新的NPC的話
請在OOC裡提一下
最好是把他的名子改成綠色
這樣我比較方便增加簡介

----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

在離開教學大樓以後
獥對著大家說著:[我必須去行政大樓辦任務接受單     所以我們15分鐘之後在東邊大門集合   巴茲 趁這段時間去穿件衣服吧.... ]

解散之後
巴茲一人朝著宿舍走去

一路上大家的眼光似乎都注視在他的身上
路人:[你看你看   有一隻穿著內褲的小狗耶]
          [白毛的耶]
       [好可愛]
       [聽說早上的騷動就是他引起的耶]
       [真的嗎   可是還是很可愛呀]
       [你看他臉紅了耶]
       [更可愛了呢]
       [阿~阿~他開始跑了]
       [追上去看吧]
就這樣一堆人追在巴茲的身後跑著

Orz.......
今天真是...... 咳......懶的說了

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OGC】----------

不對......￣﹁￣

----------【OOC】----------
哎呀......

哪裡不太清楚呢?~"~

說一說吧=3=

笨狼的設定是 只要到雙引號就是心靈感應啦~><"

而那就像即時通一樣 所以會有那種動詞=3=

雖然從沒碰過即時通......~"~

蛋糕的仇恨是很重的......XD

還有 震動和紅液體的設定是搞笑用的

震動是讓大家了解獥在學生的心目中是多麼恐怖￣︻￣

紅液體是哪來的 請翻前面的文章XD

正努力把月改成男性中

熊太：蛋糕店老闆 這種爛名字什麼時候想出來的不知道XD

大哥~ 爸爸的劇情還是你自己搞出來的啊＝口＝
----------【OOC】----------
「任務！」獥飛入行政大樓叫道。

「獥啊！」櫃台小姐高興道，「又要去辦什麼任務呢？」

「熊太委託的......」獥歪歪腦袋，牠今天好像連商店街都沒去......不，是來不及去。

「更正，是伊凡委託，有關熊太的任務。」

「熊太的任務！」櫃台小姐轉身，往後方的檔案庫喊道。而獥仍然歪著腦袋，似乎在思考著什麼。

「再更正，是一隻超級狡猾的豹，在害我被修理完後，所提出的有關熊太的委託。」

「噗哧。」櫃台小姐笑了出聲，「如果被伊凡老師知道的話，牠會宰了你的。」

「無所謂，」獥用鼻子哼了一口氣，「牠又不知道。而且牠超愛記仇的，一個月前的事也記到現在。」

「蛋糕好像從那時就沒了吧......」

「是啊......」哪天新仇舊恨一起上來，我不是被分屍了？看來最近要給牠一些冷卻時間......獥在心中盤算著。

「不過熊太叔叔的限量蛋糕真的是沒話說啊。」櫃台小姐閉上眼，一臉陶醉。

「是啊......」獥也閉上了眼。

突然，一本檔案飛了過來，正中櫃台小姐的後腦杓。

「快工作了！」後方主任看著揉著腦袋的櫃台小姐笑罵道，「這種時候提起蛋糕，小心大家找妳出氣。」

「是啊是啊......蛋糕突然停止供應，真不知道熊太在搞什麼。」

「大家忍了這麼久，好不容易壓住吃不到蛋糕的悶氣，妳可不要再提起。」

「我們會成功的。」獥道，「讓草莓重新進入校園。」

「為了草莓！」眾人大喊。

「為了蛋糕！」壓抑許久的怨氣爆發，眾人更亢奮了。

是了，從這裡就能找出為什麼蛋糕一個禮拜只能供應一小時......還缺貨。

「對了，」獥看著眾老師的反應，笑著提醒櫃台的小姐，「我要填任務單，成員有......」

這裡是宿舍。

巴茲擺脫了眾人的追逐後，好不容易要到了房間，卻在門外愣住了。

是的，用被搶過還不足以形容眼前的慘況，被十二級颶風吹過可能還貼切一點。

事實上是真的被風吹過了......

「該死......」看著地上的破布和木屑，巴茲已經有了裸上身穿內褲冒險的準備。

總不能包著床單上陣吧！而且連床單也沒有。

「巴茲。」突然，前田的聲音傳出。

巴茲轉頭一看，前田手上拿著一套衣服，面無表情地看著自己。

「喏，」前田伸手，將衣服推到自己面前，「拿去。」

巴茲接過衣服，無言。

「我看到你的房間被獥的風衝毀了，我想你沒有衣服穿。」

「我怎麼不知道？」巴茲在心中把獥殺了幾千遍，開始穿衣服。

「那時你還在滴血。」前田道，「不，是噴血。」

「......」還是別再問了，剛下去的恐懼感又要上來了。

「走吧。」前田看巴茲已經換好衣服後，轉身道。

「等一下......」巴茲蹲下，在殘骸中找著東西。

突然，從一堆似乎是床的木屑中拔出了一個黑色的皮袋子。

「幸好它還活著......」巴茲鬆了一口氣。

「走吧。」前田道。

「嗯。」用痛苦的神情看了房間廢墟最後一眼，轉身跟上前田。

－待續－

----------


## BOSS

----------------------【OOC】---------------------- 
我原本是設定成夜跟巴茲的爸爸是以前大戰時的戰友
所以夜聽到巴茲爸爸的名子才會有所反應
不過現在這樣也剖有趣的呀
----------------------【OOC結束】----------------------

----------


## 瘋虎

------------OGC---------------
嗚阿~~~~~內容跑好快阿~~~xd
我之前打的稿都幾乎沒用了說~~~xdddddd
害~~算了~我就從這接吧[誰叫我ㄧ星期只能用兩次電腦勒~~~~~[爆]
------------OOC---------------
跟著眾獸走在後方的炎遺越想越氣,如果現在有誰想殺了米契爾他一定衝第一個;就在他們快到達宿舍的時候,他想起之前當傭兵時買的一個小東西,臉上又開始了做壞事的邪邪的笑容[都快變成邪惡老虎了~~xd],他以著三步併兩步的速度追上了前方的前田,也不等前田問話就從腰間的儲存空間帶夾中拿出一個小白盒並道

[有事就用那個找我,相信你一定會用,別用那種眼神看我啦,我不會逃走的啦,我只是去準備一下東西,喔~對了!我的東西都放在我的祕穴裡,所以我都很少回宿舍~嗯...,那我先走了]

也不理會前田那微微張開想說話的臉,就從帶夾中拿出了魔法道具[瞬移水晶]並往空中一拋喊道

[移動.目標穴居.安全碼 我絕對不懷好意]

當炎遺喊完最後一個安全碼的字時,只見水晶爆裂了開來,並在炎遺的周身旋轉了起來
                         白光一閃
只見原本炎遺站的地方灑下了一點一點的水晶粉墨,而站在她前方的本田也被突然"襲擊"而來的水晶粉末給用的滿身白

-------------------地點------------------[穴居]
一陣白光閃過,炎遺一出現在穴居裡就往儲存東西的儲存櫃東翻西找,就在他從儲存櫃中拿起了一個小黑盒和一顆雞蛋大小深黑色的圓球,炎一臉上再度出現那邪惡的笑容並且自言自語道

[米契爾~哼!這下看誰玩誰]

把黑盒和黑色圓球收到帶夾裡就走到吊床邊坐下,哼著小曲想著自己的邪惡計畫去了~
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
終於打上去了~~~xd,希望這篇接的還可以哩~
[每週三六更新進度~~~xd(如果有其他時間可以打當然一定會打上去的拉)_]

----------


## 夜月之狼

這裡是米里斯的房間。

「哎呀呀......」米里斯邊哼著小歌，邊翻箱倒櫃地找著東西。

身旁，是一個小學生遠足用的背包，裡面已經裝滿了藥品和食物。

「找到了......」米里斯用力一拔，將一袋謎之物體拉了出來。

「好了......」米里斯揹起背包，拿著袋子，將一旁的棍子拿起，施起魔法。

「光‧背‧影。」語畢，黑色的身體漸漸淡去，最後完全消失。

房門打開，被黑紙擋在外的陽光奔洩而入。

「影子......找到了。」空中突然傳出聲音。

接著，一陣風吹向了一旁的樹影，然後又繼續吹向下一道樹影。



這裡是穴居。

「這樣就好了......」炎遺邪笑著。

「不要玩得太過火啊......」小黑盒傳出聲音。

「哥，我會克制的。」炎遺道，「只是想整整米契爾而已，不會傷到學生的。」

「那就好。」

語畢，小黑盒突然旋轉了起來，白色的光奔出。

「好了......」炎遺起身，活動活動身子，拿起一旁的黑珠和冰錐。

「是該回去的時候了。」炎遺道，「移動，安全返回，安全碼：惡作劇完成。」

黑盒中奔出了黑色的流質，將炎遺包了起來。

隨後，人型熔化，流質在地上聚成一灘，最後也消失了。



學校東門。

「也該來了......」巴茲看著遠處的鐘塔小聲道，並繼續摸著衣服。

「怎麼了？」前田問道。

「總感覺......有點不舒服。」巴茲抱歉道。

有衣服穿就該偷笑了，哪能抱怨？

「那可能是上面附的魔法吧。」前田道。

「魔法？」

「嗯，防止除了我以外的其他人穿它的魔法。」

「什麼！」巴茲大喊。

「不過這件是最輕的了，而且還有防護功能。」

「......」巴茲還能說什麼？繼續看著鐘塔。

突然，鐘塔方向出現了一個小黑點，巴茲看著。

黑點越變越大，到能分得出來有兩片翅膀，再來是......巴茲驚恐地看著黑點。

是那隻死了千萬次的可惡毒狗！

這還不打緊，牠還不減速，估計再十秒就要撞過來了。

巴茲連忙讓開，讓獥衝了下來，強大的風讓巴茲睜不開眼。

「呼......」獥喘了口氣，「帶著這些東西真不是普通的累......」

五人份的全套藥物放在背袋上，從蟲咬到解毒都有了。

「這也太誇張了吧。」前田上前打量著袋子。

「那些老師一聽到是要去調查草莓蛋糕，全都發瘋似的。」獥嘆了一口氣，「原本還要提供武器防具的，被我推掉了。」

「真辛苦啊。」

「那我帶的東西就都沒用囉？」一句帶著失望的話從獥身下跑出。

獥連忙讓開，讓米里斯從影子裡鑽出。

「哇......」巴茲看到那一大包補給物，說不出話來了。

「食物？」獥不敢相信地看著袋子，「你以為我們要去哪啊？」

「不是要去冒險嗎？」米里斯道，「有備無患嘛！」

「......」

「我來了。」一陣黑色的霧氣凝聚成人形，炎遺的聲音傳出。

「走吧，我們先去找熊太了解狀況。」獥看人全到齊了，便轉身飛向商店街。

「哦。」前田拿起法杖，輕盈地跟了上去。

「走囉！」米里斯高興地喊道，身影消失，風又吹向了最近的影子。

「......」炎遺又化為黑色的霧氣，跟了上去。

「呃......」巴茲看著眾人的「方法」，愣住了。

「來吧巴茲。」獥回頭喊道。

巴茲沒辦法，只好用相較之下較笨拙的方式－－跑。

這一跑，倒是讓獥驚了一下。

「看不出來速度滿快的嘛。」獥笑道。

「......」巴茲對獥還有一點怨氣，不搭理。

獥笑了笑，沒有繼續閒聊，一群人往商店街走去。

「......」後面，夜看著眾人的背影不語。

「會擔心嗎？」突然，身旁傳出了聲音，是米契爾。

「......」

「這次的任務倒是有點危險，運輸的人也有雇一些傭兵護衛，卻還是失敗了。」

「我相信獥不會讓我失望的。」夜丟下這句話，消失了。

「真是......」米契爾搖了搖頭，看著道路和遠處的眾人。

「你們也不會讓我失望的吧......」米契爾高深莫測地笑著，轉身離開了。

－待續－

有種說不出的感覺XDXDXD

----------


## 豹冰

======OOC======
不對~大大不對阿~~XD
身為戰技部畢業生...
應該要做好野地求生的準備就好啦XDXD"

個人原本打算就一個霹靂腰包就夠了...
不過這樣...就繼續掰下去吧= =+

======OOC======

一行獸一面戲鬧 一面朝商店接走去~
雖說是商店街 他的佔地可不輸任何一個學院
在這個幾乎要取代部落原本的首都的校園社區
商店接無疑是最熱鬧 最繁華的地方 從裡到外 從上到下
從零食到各種珍貴要草 從嬰兒穿的童裝 到站是專用的全身凱 在這應有盡有
連全部落最大的拍賣場 都特地遷移到這裡 

眾獸來到商店接的入口 這裡是由兩排三五樓的商家夾住的開放商場
中央由彩岩撲城的廣場非常的廣闊 一路上有很多外觀奇特的藝術展示品著
路上許多學生三五成群 或壓馬路 或逛街購物 
也有不少人站在一旁欣賞街頭藝人的表演 還有小丑的搞笑默劇
空中掛滿各式的廣告旗幟 繫滿大大小小色彩繽紛的氣球
第一次來到這裡的巴茲完全被嚇到了...
也許這時候他壓根沒想到...這光彩的商場地底下...是幹些什麼勾當...
也許他永遠也不會想知道吧...

當大家一路向蛋糕店走去時
「我說...米里斯阿...」獥盯著那包大概跟黑豹獸人一樣重的登山包...終於忍不住問了「你都帶些什麼食物阿...需要那麼多嗎?」
「嘎?喔~」米里斯理所當然的回答「大約100份的香腸還有米腸 外加12小時份的炭火阿~不然如果出了城...不知道要多久吃不到大腸包小腸了....」
「不會吧!?」前田失聲叫到「你這樣放著不會爛掉喔!?」
「放心~不會啦~」米里斯得意洋洋的回答「這是我用打工了一年的薪水 特別去訂做的背包喔 裡面是用冰凍魔法加祝過的法陣包裹著~溫度能維持在零下18度~保證不會壞= =+」
看著這頭黑得連眼睛偷看不見...笑到只露出森然白牙的大貓...
眾人實在不知道該表示什麼了...

還好...蛋糕店也到了...

----------


## BOSS

======OOC====== 
巴茲 你已經變成最惡稿的角色啦  :Laughing:  
不過這樣的個性好像很討好呀(￣▽￣)" 
======OOC====== 

蛋糕店門上的鈴鐺啷啷的響
眾人走了進去
看到的則是老闆熊太的微笑

熊太:[你們來了呀]
獥:[是呀  聽說最近草莓的運送不順利?]
熊太點了點頭:[很麻煩呀....一堆人等著要吃呢  阿!後面的那隻白色小狗  你今天有來過是吧?]
巴茲:[對......對呀](臉紅中)
熊太:[沒記錯的話 你也是來買草莓蛋糕?]
巴茲:[嗯.....嗯](更紅)
[咦?你的臉怎麼這麼紅感冒了嗎?]熊太把手放在巴茲的頭上:[嗯?沒發燒呀?]
巴茲:[.......](冒白煙ING)
眾人心想:[XD   熊太你的神經也太大條了吧]
獥:[剋~剋~](假裝咳嗽樣)
熊太:[阿!抱歉抱歉 差點忘了你們來的目的了  這次我要委託的任務是"安全的把草莓給運送回來"  地點是東方平原上的主幹道"愛爾貝斯" 根據之前搬運人員的說法  每當他們經過"愛爾貝斯"245公里處時 就會有大量的史萊姆從"禁忌之森"的方向移動過來  所以請你們去愛爾貝斯"245公里處等候運隊 保護他們回來! 而你們的獎勵是.....一人有10份草莓蛋糕]
眾人:[什麼!!!10份]
熊太:[.....太...太少了嗎?]
眾人迅速搖頭:[不!! 不會!]然後開始想像連吃10份草莓蛋糕的景象....

----------


## BGs

亂入，to RP-幻獸之境

*********

商店街上，過往熙熙攘攘的人群交織著奇異旋律。

「聽說『蛋糕』又賣完了耶。」「怎麼每次都這樣，那到底有誰曾經真正買到過的啊？」

「動作快點，我要趕下一堂的課。」「好啦，要不然你乾脆先走好了，我還要再逛一下。」

「你還記得老師推薦的書叫什麼名字嗎？」「好像是《人這種動物》……」
兩個低年級的學生一邊聊著，走進了書店。

來來往往的學生們似乎都對書店門前的大佈告欄視而不見。貼滿紙張的大木板上花色斑雜：

*[新進圖書]*《校園常見半植物生命體》《生而為人》《宿舍生活指南》《如何惡搞你的同學》《破碎面力學》《用書防衛自己》
(張貼日期)      by.店長

*[徵人]* 機械部徵求義工約二十人，工作內容為 (1)產品試用 (2)零件整理 (3)基礎物件裝配。參加限制：二年級以上曾經修過機械部課程的同學。
(張貼時間)     by.機械部

*[徵人]* 歷史研究社招募社員。歡迎對歷史有興趣的同學到史研社辦參觀。
社辦地點：魔法部學院 
(張貼日期)     by.歷史研究社

*[其他]* 賣舊課本。我有三套一年級的化學部、魔法部課本要賣，意者請至(宿舍房號)找「(NPC人物，未定，三年級學生)」。
(張貼日期)     by.大頭

*[其他]* 給(宿舍房號)的各位：不要再忘記把廚餘拿出去丟了，放隔夜的東西是不會有人想幫你吃掉的。請維護房間整潔！
(張貼日期)     by.(空白)

突然一陣風吹過，掀起了兩三張沒有貼好的廣告單，隱約露出被壓在下頭不怎麼顯眼的一張……

兩個低年級的學生從書店走出，一人手中拿著一本書籍，還在聊著：
「是不是有要交閱讀報告啊？不然你幹麻要買？」「沒有啦，只是覺得這本書似乎很有趣。」
兩人逐漸走遠，孤立原地的佈告欄依然無人理會。

*********

---OOC---

我說……這些東西呢……如果還有用處就請大家自由取用吧。
以下，SET(設施)以及NPC(非玩家控制角色)

SET：卡斯楚書店
商店街上的書店，店規(1)可在店內把書看完，不買沒關係 (2)毀壞或污損書籍必須將其買下 (3)滿足特定任務老闆會送怪書給你 (4)學院的老師可以賒帳、學生不行
很亂的一家店，店內空間不小，但四處堆滿了書，光線不怎麼充足，ㄧ排排疊起的書堆隔開一區區地塊如迷宮一般。向老闆問書可能有以下結果：
(1)老闆立刻從某處抽出你要的書來
(2)沒有這本書，不過可以幫忙代訂
(3)老闆當沒聽到(特殊狀況)

SET：佈告欄
書店前的一塊大木板，有遮雨設備，因此張貼的文件不怕被弄濕。歸書店管理，不過任何人都可以自行張貼廣告在上頭。每隔幾天書店老闆會做一次清理，將不適合公布的文件回收。

NPC：書店老闆，綠川良
戴眼鏡的中年狐獸人，總是坐在書店內靠門口處看書，似乎極少走出門外。為人木訥寡言，不善交際應對。
(隱藏狀態)夜間的時候轉為副職業──盜賊；只偷委託人所委託的東西，本身並沒有闖空門的欲望。如果和他關係夠熟，可以委託他幫忙尋找遺失的東西，或甚至是「想要」的東西。

如果以上的資料不需要的話，就當作沒看到吧……(這ㄧ段應該不會影響主線劇情)
本次亂入結束。

---OOC---

----------


## 幻貓

就像瘋虎說的~內容跑好快
大家的參與都好踴躍xD
前田加油囉~
──────────────────
──────────────────
眾獸齊聚時

〈看來這次我帶的東西‧‧相較之下好少‧‧〉
一根1.5公尺長的法杖、平時最愛穿的法袍、一隻有點鈍掉的匕首‧‧‧
〈不過‧‧大家怎麼這麼瘋狂？熊太的草莓我只有遠觀而沒有嘗試過，好像真的不錯‧‧‧〉

以上是前田的內心世界~


蛋糕店

「 十份！！！！」眾獸喊道，而這吸引了不少顧客的目光，只看他們羨慕的下巴都快掉下來了

「哇！十份？‧‧報酬還真是豐富！老師們一定會羨慕死！」獥高興的說
「十個蛋糕，我可以吃到明年都還吃不完！」巴茲開心的說，並想像那畫面
「好吧，當點心吃，我還是比較喜歡米腸。」米里斯在一旁滴咕
「‧‧‧‧」炎遺什麼都沒說，但是感覺他也很震撼
「草莓蛋糕‧‧‧應該比學校賣的早餐好吃多了‧‧這任務可真值得~」前田在一旁盤算

路上
「真搞不懂，難道史萊姆也喜歡草莓蛋糕？」獥問道
「‧‧‧我記得戈登老師說過，它們是一群沒知覺的生物──可能只因為有吃的吧‧‧‧但是運送人員怎麼不繞道啊？」前田一邊回答，一邊提出他的另一個問題
「原來你除了歷史課，地理課也在打混啊？」炎遺諷刺他〈啐，少囉嗦〉「能穿過森林旁到這裡只有那一條路，愛爾貝斯，其他都還沒挖通~」
「有誰知道史萊姆長什麼樣子？」巴茲也提出問題
「好吃……史萊姆，也就是阿米巴，沒有固定形狀，黏黏的，打它武器可能被黏住。這是我的經驗~」米里斯津津有味的說道
「你怎麼在吃東西啦？」「肚子餓了~加上這是最好吃的米腸~但是熱的比較好吃，我們坐下來烤大腸好不好？」「你忍耐一下吧~任務解完就會有蛋糕填充你的胃了。」「我說過，蛋糕只是當點心的……我的米腸……」
「安靜點，我們快到了……」前田變了身，豎起耳朵聆聽四周確定狀況
「………………」
「他們不會對獸人有興趣吧？我是說，他們應該只要蛋糕……」獥小聲的問米里斯
「基本上是如此，但它們還是會傷害人的……」

「我們好像到了……老天啊……」巴茲突然說道
眼前，除了是一般森林的景象，還有好幾臺翻滾到一旁的貨車，都印著「熊太蛋糕」四個大字。一旁的路標上也寫著「愛爾貝斯，245公里處」
「看來這不是一個人能解決的，對吧，前田？」炎遺說，還是有點嘲笑的意味
「……是啊，我們現在，只等運送人員到來了……」

----------


## 夜月之狼

「嗯......」獥和巴茲上前打量著車子的遺骸，但一觸碰到車子，車子卻垮了。

「你們在搞什麼啊！」米里斯喊道，「別把線索弄壞了！」

「不，」炎遺上前，表情異常嚴肅，「牠們已經把線索弄出來了。」

「嗯......」獥打量著車子的碎片。

「這是......」巴茲驚訝地看著碎片，「史萊姆的黏液能把物體變成這樣嗎？」

「不能。」炎遺果斷道，「所以這應該不是史萊姆......或是變種的史萊姆？」

「不管怎樣，我們進入森林調查看看吧。」獥指著草地上一道土色的痕跡，「看來牠們是從這裡進樹林了。」

說完，獥收起翅膀，跟著痕跡走入森林。

「走吧......」巴茲搞不清楚什麼情況，但還是跟了進去。

「真是麻煩。」米里斯打著哈欠，也跟了進去。

「越來越好玩了......」炎遺也跟了進去。

「......」前田用能包起了一小塊碎片，也跟了進去。

一陣風吹過，吹向地上的殘骸，只見沙礫飛揚，殘骸就這樣消失了。

沙礫降落到一旁的草上，草葉快速焦黑，最後消失。

據說熊太一個禮拜會進十車的草莓，而如今卻只剩下兩輛殘骸，這是史萊姆做得出來的事嗎？
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
這次的品質不太好......￣﹁￣

----------


## BOSS

======OOC====== 
巴茲發威拉(≧◇≦)
======OOC====== 


大家走進了森林

巴茲天真的雙眼以悄悄的消失
取而代之的是種經歷無數風霜的眼神
以及那色彩連續跳動的右眼

[11點中方向出現7項可疑物體     距離1000公尺  接近中....紫色果動狀物體  體積約為1立方公尺.......]巴茲再說的同時已經把那跟他同身高 裝在黑色包包中的狙擊槍架在岩石上


紫色?毒素史萊姆?1立方公尺?
這裡並不是沒有這種史萊姆 但是十分少見
而且有一立方公尺大
太不尋常了.........

不過到是看到令人懷念的東西呢
印有安提麥爵家家徽的槍呀
不過這款式倒是沒看過   畢竟11年沒接觸了......
雖然這小子目前的表現還差強人意  但畢竟還是安提麥爵家
剛剛那發覺敵人的方式.....是那眼睛嗎?
真令人期待....

獥默默的想著

[大家注意 毒素史萊姆要來了 他的黏液具有毒性 小心不要去碰到  史萊姆類的生物  中間的的地方會有一塊核心  一般的攻擊對他無效 但只要把那裡毀掉就ok了 ]獥大聲對著眾人說


[風速1.237 目標700公尺 進入射程 瞄準核心....]碰的一聲  四周再次歸於寧靜[目標物反射彈性0.751 修正角0.321]巴茲自言自語的說著

獥咳了咳 又再次的開口:[補充一點 這種大型的史萊姆具有彈性 所以攻擊會偏折掉 大家要小心一點...]

碰~~~第2次的槍聲響起

[目標消滅 剩餘敵人6.....不7  敵人增加中.....]

在接連著8次槍聲後 史萊姆慢慢的可以用肉眼看到了

[剩餘敵人11 距離300公尺.....]巴茲放開了狙擊槍  接著從黑色的包包中拿出了兩把短槍

這時獥用著帶點不懷好意的笑容:[大家上吧    讓我看看你們有多少的實力]

----------


## 幻貓

前田加油吧~
────────────
────────────
〈巴茲的味道變了‧‧‧似乎是戰鬥的氣息〉
〈史萊姆有彈性？不知道那一招管不管用？〉
「喝‧‧‧魔影之劍‧聽我令！」前田舉起法杖，往最近的史萊姆轟過去
噗吱‧‧‧
一個似有似無的劍影飛過去，瞬間在史萊姆中心留下一個大洞，而個體也在下一秒爆開‧‧
「這一招不錯，但是有點惡心耶‧‧‧」獥在一旁說道
「大家小心一點，只有尖銳的東西才傷害的了它們‧‧‧」米里斯掏出手臂長的匕首說道
「那火燒呢？火炎彈！」前田不信邪的說
碰！
但是跟預期的不一樣，原本可以有約五秒的持續燒灼，但是眼前的這一隻被打到以後，停頓了一下子又馬上撲過來，離前田只剩三公尺‧‧‧
「啐，去死！」炎遺舉起兵精之錐，閃身劃破了這隻史萊姆的核心
「別試著去嘗試，我早說過的！」米里斯在講話的同時，以閃電般的速度瞬間捅死了三隻史萊姆
「大家小心一點‧‧‧數量暴增了‧‧」巴茲在連續開了十槍以後說道

────────────────────
────────────────────

寫的好趕‧‧要去上學了‧‧‧

----------


## 豹冰

======OOC======
戰鬥囉~
小打鬥還是不要用到奇怪的攻擊好了：P
===============
「嘖!!」米里斯沒插死幾支史萊姆，手上的匕首便被融掉了...「還真毒....」
看了一眼遠處不斷湧出的史萊姆...頗有要將眾人完全包圍的之勢
「焰遺!!」木棍肯定沒用，昂貴的摺疊棍也捨不得拿出來冒險，只好試試看了「你能把他們冰起來嗎??」
「這種...情況...要我...怎麼...施法啊!?」焰遺一邊努力批開蜂擁而上史萊姆，一邊抱艱難的怨著「你要幫我護法嗎?」
「好吧...!」米里斯抽出木棍，將焰遺面前的史萊姆掃開，緩緩將能練成氣，包覆在木棍表面「水之紋章．露霜祝福!!」一陣白芒迅速的將木棍包覆住，在兩手握注的地方以外的地方，結起一層薄薄的硬霜，希望能稱久一點「快點，來吧!!」
一陣棍風，將數隻圍上來的是萊姆核心打飛出去，接觸到液體的地面發出滋滋的聲音，漸漸腐蝕著，這種史萊姆...用淹的也淹死人吧= ="
焰遺愣了一下，他沒想到這大老粗竟然那麼隨便就同意幫人護法...
但看了一眼四周如潮水湧來的史萊姆，也就不多想
閉上眼睛，沉澱思緒，開始吟唱魔法...

----------


## Michile

---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------
唉呀呀，我還是順勢被大家拱成了最陰險的角色嗎…
讓我覺得想翻身也有點對不起大家…(喂!)
至少搞笑角色還比較討喜，如果Boss像榮恩，那我大概成了石內卜  :Question:  TZ\

我對食物不會那麼斤斤計較啦，即使是限量版的，頂多怨念一下就馬上就沒事
…雖然基於關心那個事件的理由還是會叫人幫忙查(有空閒會自己去辦)，為了
一塊蛋糕而把我寫得這麼小心眼，好像我的腦袋只值一塊蛋糕似的。

最扯的還是別人吃了我的蛋糕(?)，居然別人主動來幫我算帳再來說我狡猾…
算了，這麼希望我工於心計的話…(－3－)/

---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

　　「今天的課程就到此結束，辛苦大家了。」

　　「起立！」一名學生精神抖數地喊道，似乎是班上的主要幹部。

　　「不了…今天有點累，實際演練過後的大家應該也是，輕鬆點吧…不敬禮
解散。」

　　「嗯！老師再見！」

　　一大團的疑問從米契爾身後炸開來，令他有些疲累。但班上的學生卻是生
龍活虎的，有些會追上來關心一下情況，有些則是已經準備好要和三五好友一
起去校外瘋狂。現在的他可無心理睬這些。

　　「回去一下教師室吧。」米契爾心想著。

　　就算到教職員辦公室，教師們的閒談仍然是此起彼落，令花豹獸人有些心
煩地垂下雙耳。但其中有提到關於那名叫前田的事，聽起來是在誰的課程上遲
到了，雖然這並不是什麼稀奇的事。對他而言，認為只要那名學生能夠為自己
的事情負責就好。

　　「不過米契爾的法術還真是好用，讓我可以知道哪個小混蛋敢在我的課堂
上遲到…」這句話使得在一旁整理物品的花豹耳朵直豎起來。

　　「我的法術？」他持續在腦袋瓜裡搜索著。「我可不記得有幫過誰施法…
」

　　發言的人並不是豹人所熟識的，不過據傳聞可以知道該名教師在學生之間
的風評也不甚良好，既龜毛又嚴厲，教學方式了無新意，也喜好處份學生，據
說還自命為皇帝。似乎不是什麼值得深交的人物。

　　「那個授課活像在唱催眠咒的傢伙嗎？」他心想著，記憶中似乎有這麼一
回事。某次的法術課程把學生趕出去實習後，偶然經過三樓的二年級教室，不
經意地向內一看卻發現室內一片沉寂，學生死成一片，僅管講桌上的身影仍然
是自得其樂地揮舞著粉筆。

　　豹人總算搞清楚發言者是誰了，傳聞中的老狐狸，但他可完全不記得那個
人的名字，不重要的角色對他來說根本就不需要在意。不過這次似乎讓他注意
了起來，他開始盤算著要怎麼處理這個栽贓他的小人。

　　「啊，米契爾先生，您來了？」打招呼的是戈登，挺受學生歡迎的優良教
師一名，米契爾也有些敬重他。

　　「啊哈…都認識多久了，不需要這麼客套吧，戈登？」也算是有些熟識，
一些禮數稍微省了些。「今天這裡沒發生什麼不尋常的事吧。」

　　「您還真是明知故問啊，明明中午就經過這裡，還把正要逃走的炎遺同學
逮個正著，我在裡面看著還是有些發寒啊。」

　　「啊啊…沒辦法，畢竟對於違規這回事我可沒辦法坐視不管。」米契爾一
面嘆著。「我希望能夠找個時間好好了解他的想法，在炎遺回來之後。畢竟我
希望他能夠為自己的行為負責，而不是這樣子惡性循環下去。」

　　「而且我當時也不夠冷靜…」一面托著覆有斑點毛皮的額頭，一面自責著
。「一旦遇到公然違規卻不知反省的自大學生就會不自覺地發怒，尤其對方愈
是無理地藐視教師權力…」

　　「呵…法官大人也會這樣煩腦啊？」

　　「少挖苦我了，我真的沒那麼偉大…」米契爾苦笑地回應著。「連教鞭都
不用的您，照樣把學生馴得服服貼貼才是真正高招…」

　　「我們的法官大人也這麼謙卑啊？」

　　「都跟你說別說了…」

　　「好啦。」戈登笑著。但不久之後臉色開始顯得傷感。「前田的事就拜託
了。」

　　「呃？」豹人聽著有些錯愕。

　　「他跟你的學生們一起去辦事了，是這次關於蛋糕店事件的委託，你也聽
說了吧？」

　　「嗯，夜和月他們一起把這責任拱到我頭上的吧？說不清到底是誰狡滑。
」

　　「哈哈…我很擔心他，雖然是個優秀的孩子，卻太過自我。也許是擔心像
上個學校一樣遭到排擠，雖然還沒在我的視野中看過，但他一直不願意和其他
學生們一起行動，這件事倒是令我很苦惱…我這一年結束之後就得退休，就算
想繼續為他操心也無能為力。」

　　「嗯…早上他被獥帶走，經過我的教室。他要回去上課的時候以練習為藉
口推掉我的邀請，那時候就有這種感覺。該說是直覺嗎？」豹人抓了抓頂上較
長的黑色毛髮。「說到這個，他是遲到了吧？」

　　「是的，剛才老狐狸就有在說這件事，雖然我不想去在意，畢竟我只有請
他幫忙傳話…」

　　「嗯…」看來連戈登也不想去提他的名字。

　　「我想辦法多騰出些時間注意他，也請您別太過勞累了。」米契爾微笑著
，表情很溫和。

　　「嗯…」

　　目送著米契爾走出辦公室，戈登表情有些落寞，該說是不久後將離開這所
學校而感傷嗎。



　　「接下來，該是處理一下冒名使用的事情了…」豹人想著，一面走出學校
。



　　走出校門，發現一個身影正看著一團奇怪的東西向商店街奔馳而去，走近
一看，那沉默不語的身影正是夜。那雙重狼格的好好老師。

　　「怎麼，擔心啊？」豹人故作輕鬆地走近，輕笑著。

　　而夜仍然是不發一語，只是靜靜地望著學生們身影逐漸隱沒的方向。臉上
沉重的表情可以寫出對學生們無限的擔憂。

　　「哈，搞得好像我都不在意我的學生，要你來幫我操心…」豹人愈走愈近
，仍然是那令人捉摸不定的笑容。「瞧你呆得連話也說不出來了，好像我跟空
氣聊天似。」

　　「我聽說了，這次的任務非比尋常，並不是一般人能夠勝任。負責運輸食
材的貨車隊也有雇用不少傭兵進行護衛，卻仍然是遭遇不測。」

　　「…我相信獥不會讓我失望的。」夜終於動了他的金口。他只拋下這句話
，便自顧自地快速離開。

　　「哈…真是。」米契爾搖搖頭，擺了個無奈地動作笑著。「再怎麼焦躁，
也要在人前耍帥…」

　　望向商店街的方向，已經見不到他們的蹤影，只留下紅染的黃昏，和夕陽
互映著的，佇立於校門口的花豹的身影。



　　「希望你們也不會令我失望。」米契爾笑著離開，往校園的陰暗處走去。

----------


## 夜月之狼

「冷‧凝‧冰。」炎遺唸道，能慢慢地在冰錐旁凝聚。

「爆！」炎遺大喊，能向炸藥一般地炸開，但又全數飛向史萊姆們。

但史萊姆不但沒有被冰凍，反而吸收了炎遺的冰能，隨後再把冰能噴出！

炎遺愣了一下，只見冰能就要擊中了。

米里斯一棍伸了過來，擋下了這一團能。

「看來牠們不能用魔法攻擊啊......」米里斯打爆了湧上的史萊姆苦笑道。

「嗯......」炎遺震驚過後，也加入了戳爆史萊姆的行列。

另一方面。

「這些到底是什麼東西啊！」前田抱怨道。

「我不知道，不過......」獥皺著眉頭，「這種毒......是幻獸界獨有的......」

「難怪你那麼輕鬆！」米里斯大聲喊道，「你根本就是毒王嘛！」

「嗯？」獥疑惑地看著米里斯，「你怎麼認為我是毒王？」

「我看過月注射那種毒液到動物體中。」米里斯道，「那種死狀是我看過最恐怖的......」

－待續－

突然發覺自己的咒語編得好爛......~"~

----------


## 瘋虎

---------------------------------【OOC！！】--------------------------------
哈哈哈....進行的好順利阿~~~XD
就連我在班上所想到的昭示都能猜到並順利打上去~~~XD[大家都學了透視隻眼?]
希望我接的不會太亂哩~~~XD[我是以主觀來打的~~~如果需要我改變請告訴我一聲喔]~
---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------
在狂放一陣魔法之後,炎遺手上的冰晶錐周圍的藍色霧氣開始變淡了起來
炎遺看著手中武器想道

[這樣下去不是辦法,先去找草莓要緊!]

在一個踏步跳出出戰圈時,轉身向前田說道

[我先去找草莓,找到時就過來!你們再稱一下]

說完就把冰晶錐身上一刺,在沾到了鮮藍的鮮血後往上一拋,口中喊道

[冰精之錐 依血緣之契約助我穿梭空間之力吧 水界穿影 ]

藍光閃過~炎遺消失在史萊姆堆裡~
-------------------------------------------------------
因為沒時間了[剩下兩分鐘]所以沒辦法繼續打下去~~~XD
那時炎遺之所以要把血用在冰晶錐上是因為平常存在裡面的魔力不足的關係[因為智力低所以只好靠著平常存在裡面的魔力(積少成多)]恩~~~還有那個黑色球是一個可以把任何東西都裝進去的東西~~~甚至是一隻獸一棟房子
其最大容量是50000KG{但是不保證不會腐爛}
還黝黑盒裡存著一個受的靈魂[他哥^^"]~還有其附加功能~[順移及齡時居住屋(可以自成一個房子^^~但需要3個人依起啟動)]

----------


## BOSS

---------------------------------【OOC】-------------------------------- 
陰險也可以當好角色呀....例如 郁子  還有 庫洛

我一開始忘了講
巴茲不會任何的魔法
因該是說他的體質用不出魔法
詳情以後故事裡會有說明
所以請大家多多包含摟

可以把
只好用能了。
巴茲集中精神，能在手掌中聚集，爾後被塑造成一顆顆的子彈。
「裝置作業......完成！」巴茲將能的子彈壓入空彈匣後，繼續射擊。 
這一段卡掉嗎?


附帶一提   巴茲以後還會有很龐大的家族劇情呀.....

--------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------
[平方公里內還有42隻敵人.....大約10隻為一小隊]巴茲默默的說著

[持續增加中?]獥的口氣中帶了點不安

巴茲:[對.....]

獥嘆了口氣:[母體....可能在附近 因該也只有這個可能了]

前田:[母體?]

獥:[沒錯...史萊姆是無性分裂生殖 母體會分裂出幼體來收尋食物 在用得到的食物用來當分裂的能量...]

前田:[那不是就這樣一直循環下去?]

獥:[沒錯...但一般的速度不會那麼快 而且母體控制幼體的能力也沒這麼好....]

前田:[你的意思是.....有外力幫助?]

獥:[聰明 你假設的機率相當高...]

巴茲:[要先消滅母體嗎?]

獥:[照理來說因該是...但母體的大小約是幼體的25倍(註:幼體為1立方公尺[1*1] 母體為25立方公尺[5*5])你們可能....]

前田:[傷不了他?]

獥:[對....]

[擴大收尋範圍.....發現母體  北北東方向 距離1200公尺....]

獥:[巴茲...不要太逞強 行政人員可能沒調查好  這個任務對你們來說LEAVE太高了...]

巴茲看了看背包裡剩下的彈藥 笑了一笑:[如果可以護送我前進600公尺 那我就能消滅他]

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
"能"是這個世界的力量 
每個人的身上都有這種東西

所以 能和魔法沒有什麼太大的關係吧......￣﹁￣

法師則是用"能"引起波動 再用波動來引發法術

所以巴茲可以不會放魔法 但是有能啊~

或是牠連能都放不出來? 那牠也太可憐了XD

那一段只是想交待巴茲能用能做出子彈而已

如果是彈藥用完的問題 巴茲還有一些呢~

只是有謎之原因 不想用出來而已

對了 等級是Level
----------【OOC】----------
「六百公尺......」獥沉思，「可以，但是會很勉強......」

「勉強？」米里斯不可思議地看著獥，「我記得你的防禦技能很多的啊！」

「但是現在派不上用場。」獥道，「我的技能是專門對使用能的攻擊，這些史萊姆只是一直撲過來，沒辦法防到。」

「不然......」米里斯道，「你帶著巴茲飛過去好了。」

一聽到這，巴茲馬上憶起了今天的慘痛經歷。

「不！」巴茲拚命搖著頭，「我‧死‧都‧不‧要！」

「但是現在沒時間猶豫了。」獥果斷道，「來吧，我會把指甲收起來的。」

「......」巴茲看著指甲縮入肉中的爪子，仍然有點害怕。

「......我覺得你比我還像貓。」前田看著自己的爪子，再看著獥說道。

「......來吧。」獥張翅，抓住了巴茲的頸後，把牠抓了起來。

「我們不在的時候，你們自己要小心一點啊。」獥交待道。

「嗚啊！」伴隨著巴茲的慘叫，兩隻飛上了天。

「繼續奮鬥吧......」米里斯苦笑著看著前田。

「嗯......」

－待續－

----------


## Michile

---------------------------------【OOC！！】--------------------------------- 

呼，把上一篇的回文新增了。
要稍微處理一下冒名使用的雜魚…(－3－)

發現大家都會弄一堆稀奇古怪的東西，只有我比較原始，普通的東西就夠了…還是隨便有什麼就拿@x@"
想像力真好…(ˊ3ˋ)

人類樣貌中，基本上沒有任何獸知道米契爾曾經在他們眼前變成人型，所以遇到他的話頂多會覺得身上帶有一股似曾相似的氣息，
但藉此推論出是他本人的話他會很巧妙地解釋說他並不是那隻花豹…XD

應該只用一天就可以結束了吧…
變回人類不需要消耗施法次數，不過卻得保留一次變回豹人型態的法術。
因為智力的影響，施法次數由15變為19。
今天消耗的法術次數為４…

還有，打錯了喔…等級是ＬＥＶＥＬ…
不是LEAVE(這好像是離開XD)

---------------------------------【OOC結束】--------------------------------- 

　　「就是這裡了吧…」一名人類男子站在位於三樓的二年級教室門口前，戴
著黑色的射手羽毛帽和一身全罩式的黑色斗篷。

　　「不過太久沒有還原成這種樣子…記得是二十歲時申請教職，在那之後就
一直維持在獸人的外貌，少說也經過了十五、六年。」斗篷下有著一雙閃亮如
紅寶石的紅眼睛，少年輕鬆地拉了拉帽沿。「看來我在人類世界的記憶還停留
在十六歲的時候啊…」

　　少年看了看自己，高挑的身型，使得就算用寬大的斗篷罩住也只是更襯托
他的纖細體態。柔順而烏黑的及肩短髮在這偶爾有風的場所微微飄動著，帽沿
下的清秀臉龐配上神秘的淺笑，似乎在誰的身上看過相似的氣息。

　　「本來想在外觀上再多作些改變，不過這十六年來從來沒變過一次身，就
算有人猜到是我，我也有絕對的把握把是說成非…」他心想著。「接下來，該
辦正事了…」

　　他進入教室，看著亂成一團的課桌椅，忍不住嘆了口氣。

　　「…還是自己授課的教室好。」

　　滿地的紙屑，散亂成一團的桌椅，灰濛濛的黑板，偶而還有幾個學生的課
本就這樣大喇喇地放在桌上，更別提有些還是書頁打開趴在地面上的，從封皮
看來是《古獸王國的興衰》，看來是歷史相關的科系，僅管這門課程本身是極
其無聊…

　　「能夠講成這樣，我實在是挺佩服的…」少年閉上眼冷笑著。「不過事不
宜遲，得快點解決這些…」

　　看著窗外近紫黑的的天色，再看了看教室周遭的走廊，雖說空無一人，但
總是得把該做的事處理完。
　　教室裡乍看之下沒有異狀，但就能源反應來說，確實有些不尋常之處…

　　「這就是老狐狸說的『我的術法』嗎？果然沒有半點我的痕跡，這謊還真
是扯大了…」

　　「快點結束吧。」少年從斗篷中伸出右手，憑空指了幾下，周圍浮現些許\r
淺紫色的絲線，隨後馬上掉落並消失。

　　「今天沒事提到我，讓我知道你藉此干涉學生的自由，這就是你的過失了
。」少年帶著輕視的口氣笑道。「今後想繼續對上我，我可以奉陪到底。」

　　「看你怎麼挑戰。」少年在空無一人的走廊上留下了這句，便消失在學校
中。



　　不久之後，禁忌之森的方向出現了騷動，似乎傳來了震天的咆吼聲，聲音
的來源似乎是他班上的學生…

　　「事情好像不妙了…我得快點過去！！」少年開始急速奔馳著。

（To Be Continue…待續…）
---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------
這天使用了第五次法術，破解機關魔法用…?
---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

----------


## BOSS

----------------------【OOC】--------------------------- 
哇哈哈哈哈~~~持續傻笑中
LEVEL打成LEAVE
可能是打太快了
(謎之音:藉口....)

至於巴茲的能呀
幾乎都供應到他身上"某"一個部位了
所以他是幾乎放不出能的

在魔法的世界裡創照一個以科技為主的角色
果然很奇異呀
--------------------【OOC結束】--------------------------------

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

- - 幫瘋虎貼上來的

---------------------------------【OOC！！】-------------------------------- 

=W="可以轉換型態就很好哩~~~[爆] 

那~~~重回炎遺消失到巨大史來姆那邊吧~

[如有寫不好的地方歡迎寫訊息給我告訴我喔^O^~這樣才有進步哩!!XD] 

---------------------------------【OOC結束】-------------------------------- 

一陣藍光在禁忌之森的正中央爆閃而起,

一隻全身是藍色鮮血的炎遺被打飛向一顆滿是黏液的樹,

就在快撞上的時候,

炎遺在空中一個翻身剛好站在樹的一個樹枝上抹掉了臉上的鮮血,

轉身看向後方的"巨大物體"以及他周身的眾多史來姆炎遺看了看在巨大史來姆旁的草莓車,

心理想道: [如果能給我一分鐘就能把草莓車裝進去黑球裡了,可惡~~又來了] 

炎遺跳開了原本站的樹枝飛向另一顆枯黃的樹木, 

看著眼前的生物,

炎疑心中的怒火一點點的燒了起來,

舉起手中冰晶錐口中喊道 [冰錐化劍] 只見冰晶錐由尖端凝結出了一個鋒利又極寒刀葉,

下端也"長"了一個刀柄炎遺握起手中的玄寒劍砍倒一隻飛撲向他的史來姆,

只見被砍中核心的史來姆連同黏液都結成了冰塊看著自己的傑作,

炎遺漏出了難得的微笑 [看來老爸做的東西果然不同凡響阿,真希望可以再見到他] 

就在炎遺出神的時候,

三隻史來姆突然從他的後方飛撲了過來,

當炎遺回神的時候,

三隻史來姆已經距離他不到一公尺了! 

就在炎遺覺得我命休埃之時,樹林的一個角落飛出了兩個身影..... 

------------------------------------------------

希望寫還可以哩~~~

[接下來靠大大們了~小弟要去讀書哩~~~XD] 

[倒數1X天段考XD ]

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
這裡也是一隻十幾天後就要月考的笨狼

但是是隻要月考了還是上來想RP的糟糕狼

RP害狼啊~~~XDXDXD

(星:別牽拖。)

(狼:......)
----------【OOC】----------
「喝！」獥大聲喊了一聲，三隻史萊姆被本能驅使，連忙後退。

「沒事吧？」巴茲趕忙到炎遺身旁，用本身的醫療知識和隨身的藥草療傷。

「本體在那......」炎遺指著前方的巨大物體，虛弱地說道。

巴茲馬上轉頭看著獥，「你也太誇張了吧！距離六百公尺，現在不到五十！」

但獥只是疑惑地瞪著巨大史萊姆，沒有理會巴茲的話。

「......真是！」巴茲丟下一句，架起槍，準備狙殺史萊姆。

但只見獥用爪子壓住了巴茲的槍，巴茲生氣地看著獥。

「你在做什麼？」

「等一下......」獥說道，「先別開槍......」

「什麼？」

「巴茲......」突然，炎遺叫了一聲，「你看......」

巴茲回頭一看，只見史萊姆們開始撤退、聚集，黏液般的身體聚成一灘，聚成和一旁的大史萊姆不相上下的史萊姆「灘」。

「這是怎麼一回事......」

「你們回去吧。」獥面無表情道，「牠們已經不會攻擊你們了。炎遺，把草莓帶回去。」

炎遺察覺出不對勁，沒有多說，開始將草莓裝入黑球中。

「那你要留在這嗎？」巴茲問道。

「嗯......處理一些事情。」

「什麼事？」

「幻獸界的私事。」獥道。

「回去和夜說一下，我在處理幻獸界的事，牠會了解的。」

「但是......」巴茲還想說什麼，被炎遺拉住了。

『牠很危險。』炎遺搖了搖頭，指著遠處的一個黑影，用唇語說道。

說完，將冰錐往上一拋，唸道。

「冰精之錐，依血緣之契約助我穿梭空間之力吧！水界穿影！」

語落，藍光一閃，兩獸消失在樹林中。

「好了......雜人都走了。」

「好久不見了呢......」

「你......還是不悔改嗎？」

「悔改？我做錯什麼了？」

「算了......觀念的問題是爭不完的，了結一切吧，虎王么子，黑焰！」

－待續－

好老套的劇情......￣﹁￣

先把學校那裡交待完吧~ 

還有 應該快晚上了><"

----------


## 幻貓

好久沒上來回文囉~
───────────────
───────────────
「喂‧‧前田，它們好像在慢慢撤退了‧‧‧」米里斯轉頭說道
「‧‧‧啐‧‧‧時間還真是剛好‧‧我的能也所剩無幾了‧‧‧唔‧‧」
「你還可以走路吧？我們去找巴茲他們‧‧‧‧」
但話還沒說完，前田的身體迅速倒下，只靠右手硬撐著法杖才不至於完全倒地
「前田？！喂，你‧‧你沒事吧？看你打得蠻輕鬆的啊？等等！你的腳，怎麼有史萊姆的毒素？」
「‧‧唔‧‧‧我不能讓你們為我而分心‧‧‧任何人都應該知道這點‧‧啊‧‧‧‧」接下來是沉重的喘息聲
「呆子，幹嘛逞強呀？我‧‧我這‧‧該怎麼辦？‧‧‧對了，」米里斯突然想到「獥好像把他帶的包包放在一塊石頭上，希望它還在‧‧」他循原來的路回去找
「但願‧‧‧裡面有對付史萊姆的毒素‧‧啊，太好了，還在這裡，快啊‧‧解毒劑，解毒劑‧‧哇咧‧‧好多種，還有得分了‧‧」


〈糟糕‧‧‧毒素已經擴散了‧‧再這樣下去，恐怕‧‧唔！〉
「前田！~你還撐得住吧？再等一下！‧‧‧」
「啊啊啊啊‧‧‧唔唔唔呀呀‧‧‧」「馬上就好啊，忍耐一下！」
「該死，化毒劑跟溶毒素要怎麼分呀？」

劈！〈小樹枝斷裂聲〉
「可惡‧‧‧咦？什麼‧‧」
米里斯轉頭一看，竟然是舉爪準備揮落的前田！
「嗚呀！」他機警的跳開「前田！你‧‧你怎麼了？」
但，下一秒前田的左手卻緊抓著揮下的右手，只見他的右手不斷的抽蓄
「嗚吼吼吼‧‧‧‧米‧‧米里斯‧‧快‧‧唔唔‧快逃‧‧離我愈遠‧‧愈遠愈好！嗚啊啊啊‧‧‧我‧‧我不行了啊‧‧」
「前田！」「快走啊‧‧‧快啊‧‧嗚喔喔‧‧」「我走了你怎麼辦？！喂！你聽到了嗎？」「啊啊啊啊啊‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧」
他靜了下來，但隨即立刻撲上！
〈空手‧‧好！我就來跟你打！〉「啐，接招！」


米里斯右拳擊出，左手護著身體準備帶動下一招
「吼吼吼‧‧‧」
前田左手臂擋格，而米里斯的左手肘立刻擊向前田頭部
他沒有防備，但是米里斯感到不妙，前田的右手已經抓住了米里斯的衣領往上甩！
米里斯也不甘勢弱，趁勢向後翻一圈落下
〈好強！他竟然‧‧破了我的成名技之一！〉不及多想，他抽出多年來未用的短棍準備還擊，而前田已經蹲低，想要再來一個撲擊‧‧‧

碰！〈嗚嗚嗚嗚啊啊啊啊啊！！〉
只見前田搖晃了一下，使勁撐著
不知道那來的力量，下一秒又襲擊他的腦袋

碰！正中目標‧‧‧
米里斯看的目瞪口呆，但是隨即想到‧‧‧
「炎遺！」
而這時前田終於倒下，毛色慢慢退去，回復了人型，也陷入昏迷
「冰精之錐 依血緣之契約‧消除加住於吾身之術！」
在不遠處，炎遺跟巴茲一起現身，三人臉上都帶著驚疑的表情
「前田他‧‧怎麼了‧‧」巴茲先問道
「我也不知道‧‧」米里斯搖搖頭


───────────────
───────────────

to  瘋虎：
我不太清楚水界穿影的解除咒，只好亂掰了‧‧
跟我講一聲吧~我改過來~

----------


## 瘋虎

------------------OOC--------------------
to:幻貓
sorry><~那時忘打上去了~
水界穿影的解除咒
[冰精之錐 依血緣之契約~消除加住於吾身之術]
感謝幻貓的提醒喔^^~[前幾次都是被打出形體....都忘了這件事說~~~xd]
ps:冰晶錐有中等治療的特殊能力=w=""[而且需要的能是初級的量!(因為多半是靠冰晶錐裡所存的能~~xd)]
-------------------OOC結束-----------------------

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
獥的故事就當作番外篇吧~XD

暫時不讓牠出場了

接下來兩獸的恩怨要到幻獸界去解決

介紹一下:

獥‧良

幻獸狼王的么子 在本界的形態是一隻有翅小狼

回到幻獸界後 因為限制解除

能長回兩公尺長 身高一百五的巨狼

攻擊能力回復 防禦能力增強

黑焰‧彪

幻獸虎王的么子 獥亦師亦友的玩伴

大約兩百五十歲=3=

技能以毒性攻擊為主 還有操控的能力

史萊姆們和前田就是中了牠的毒而被控制的

(謝謝幻貓￣﹁￣)

而且因為是虎王之子 所以同是虎族的炎遺能感受到危險

什麼觀念不同呢? 請待後續發展~
----------【OOC】----------
「對了，獥呢？」米里斯在巴茲對前田做初步治療時，問道。

「解決某些恩怨。」巴茲沒好氣道，「莫名其妙就結束了，感覺怪怪的......」

「算了，先回去吧。」炎遺道，「前田還需要治療，而且草莓也到手了。」

十份蛋糕的魅力何其大？頓時三獸都沉醉在喜悅中。

「好了好了，快走吧。」

商店街。

「老闆！」巴茲很有精神地踢開大門，「任務完成了！」

「真的嗎？」熊太高興地衝出櫃台。

「史萊姆們都退了，應該不會再有問題了。」炎遺在一旁補充道。

「不過那些草莓不能再用就是了......」米里斯很遺憾地看著手上一大袋......草莓糊？

「沒關係！只要路通了就好了！」熊太高興地向店裡的客人大喊，「如果沒有意外的話，下禮拜就能回復供應了！」

「萬歲！」頓時，店內的人和因為熊太的嗓門而得知的路人都發出了歡呼！

「不過，孩子們......」熊太臉上有點抱歉道，「你們也知道，蛋糕的受歡迎度......十個蛋糕是不能一次給了......」

「沒關係沒關係......」巴茲連忙搖手，「我們不會介意的。再說，我們一次也吃不了那麼多啊！」

開玩笑，限購的蛋糕一次拿十個，不被買不到的老師們報仇才怪！

醫療室。

「毒大概都排出來了......」

「呃......謝謝......」巴茲有點害怕地看著和牠說話的老師。

那正是－早上惡整自己的月！

現在是晚上，前田在經過月兩個小時的治療後，終於把體內頑固的毒液取出，現在正躺在床上休息。

下午交付完任務，再經過不下十個老師的耳提面命，不准吃太多蛋糕後，米里斯回房，而炎遺傳送走了，只剩下自己回房後發現工人們，只好來探望前田。

「不過這是我沒看過的毒啊......」月似笑非笑地看著巴茲，「把你們的驚魂記告訴我吧。」

－待續－

----------


## 幻貓

> 技能以毒性攻擊為主 還有操控的能力
> 
> 史萊姆們和前田就是中了牠的毒而被控制的
> 
> (謝謝幻貓￣﹁￣)



稍微改一下~
前田是被兩種因素所影響
一是毒素，二是黑暗面
在此解說一下他的黑暗面
當前田感到極度的無助或是身體遭受到大傷害
會啟動這項機制〈犬夜叉？〉
49%的機率保有自己的意識，約30分鐘或被擊昏〈→炎遺 XD〉後回復
而這段期間他的內心會非常想‧‧‧‧殺戮
他會為此困惑也是因為他怕某一天會莫名其妙的失控
因為這個黑暗面的戰鬥因子很強〈不會法術〉，傷到別人就不好囉~

而這次任務呢~
因為他的受傷使他自動的變身，意識有保留
控制他的，是史萊姆的毒素~

----------


## BOSS

------------------OOC-------------------- 
期中考考完摟
可以繼續RP了

加入新角卡德.麥爵(Cade.Imagic)
麥爵家族的人
魔王級角色.....
晚一點在補充他的角色資訊...
------------------OOC結束-----------------------

某小狗獨自一人在學生宿舍默默的走著.....

今天因該結束了吧

呼~~~~好累....

回想剛剛把之經過的事講給月聽了之後
只見眼前這隨時帶著邪惡(??)笑容的老師
表情突然正經了一下
月:[是嗎......巴茲你因該也已經累了....先回去宿舍休息吧...至於房間..你先去宿舍裡的管理室 有人會幫你處理]

眼看管理室的招牌越來越進
巴茲的心情也越來越好
因為他已經打算好一進到新房間 不管七三二十一 先給他睡到明天在說

但身後一陣熟悉的聲音   讓他有一種不好的預感
[巴茲~~~~~~~~]

某狗轉身之後 眼前的景象是一隻棕色大熊朝著他撲過來.....
巴茲連閃都懶的閃躲 就這樣被撲倒在地上

orz.....最不想碰到的事來了

[巴茲 你怎麼沒有先來找我?]壓在他身上的棕熊說著

.....誰敢先來找你呀

某狗發現路人都用著其意的眼光投視著他們  兩臉就紅了起來....

[趕快起來啦......]巴茲說著

棕熊:[不要~~~~]

巴茲:[卡德.麥爵(Cade.Imagic)不要鬧摟....]

卡德:[呵呵 巴茲你連生氣都好可愛...]

XD...巴茲想著 同時右眼也開始閃爍著光芒

巴茲:[JUMP....countdown 10...9]

卡德用手將巴茲的右眼遮住 笑笑的說著:[好啦  不鬧了  快停止吧  學生宿舍會被你毀掉的...]

隨著卡德的爬起 巴茲的右眼也慢慢的恢復原來的樣子

卡德:[你的個性還是一樣衝動呀....]


....還不想想是誰害的 全世界會讓我想用這招的也只有你吧 

巴茲邊鬧脾氣邊說著:[反正你的命比小強還厚  又打不死你.....]

卡德:[可是如果你把宿舍毀了 當學生會長的我會很麻煩呀....]

[煩死你最好....]巴茲嘟著嘴  

卡德:[呵呵呵....好啦  你來這裡有事嗎?還是特地來找我 嘿嘿]

巴茲:[想的美...我是要來換新房間...]

卡德:[歐~~~原來那個剛進房之後 房間就毀了就是你呀  想想也對 只有你有可能...]

巴茲:[JUMP....countdown 10...9]

卡德:[好啦~好啦 說認真的 月老師有找我去談過 但是很不幸的是 我們這學期招生特別好 所以房間都沒了...]

巴茲:[那...我怎麼辦]

這時巴茲突然發現 眼前的這棕熊露出了比月老師邪惡 比米契爾老師陰險的笑容

卡德:[嘿嘿嘿 巴茲你就來我房間跟我睡吧 我已經幫你都安排好了]

----------


## 豹冰

======OOC======
回頭看看....
讓米腸把十個蛋糕折合成等價的米腸 會比較適合他的個性XD
另外...女性腳色太少的話...
我還有一位構思一段時間的老師
米里斯的戰技部老師(詳見人物表吧~)
再來...設定一下財務狀況...
由於再戰技部的十年都有再打工 所以目前還有一些積蓄
約15金 32銀 60銅
===============
結束一天的鬧劇，米里斯背著差點壞掉的冷凍背包回到自己的寢室
一面構思...下次去訂做一個有壓縮功能的冷凍背包好了~
這樣才不用背這麼大包~又容易壞~
反正冷凍背包現在好像被那個奸商量產了...(還不給我設計費...)
再去叫他加個空間擴張的法陣 應該可以殺到3個月的薪水就夠了
這樣就還有6年又9個月的打工錢~反正開始有實習教師跟任務獎賞可以拿了~

回到房間把包包放好，米里斯走進浴室，準備開始他人生最愛做的第二件事:洗澡
這隻大貓不明所以的特別愛玩水...一個澡洗了要三個半小時Orz
還不知道他在玩什麼= =
洗玩澡出來以後，坐在風乾機(PS.1)裡吹風時，床頭上面的擴音器響了:
[007-5號房學生，請到大廳第9通信機(PS.2)，有人找您。]
唔...快要躺到床上的生理時鐘告訴米里斯，這時候會找的...應該只有那位"神仙"教師了.....

穿上熱褲，米里斯一晃一晃的走到大廳，坐進第九號通信機裡，馬上遭到一陣痛罵
[真是的，找你一下找了四個小時才出來!!你是存心讓我變老嗎!?]前方螢幕出現一位五官清秀，毛色亮麗，"彷彿"氣質不凡的女性俄羅斯藍貓獸人。
[我說老師阿，你也不是不知道我洗澡要洗很久嘛~]米里斯開始狡辯
[而且...誰叫你在戰技部畢業典禮時，故意讓我遲到，害我被罰愛校服務...被操的那麼慘...]
[什麼!?這是你對師長講話的態度嗎!?]那藍貓獸人微怒...
[唉喲~是你自己說畢業以後我們就不是師生，是朋友了阿~]米里斯冤枉的喊到...
[好啦~開個玩笑嘛~你們不都是這樣玩?]恩...好像不太一樣....
[好了啦~都要凌晨兩點了...找我什麼事阿?]米里斯打了個大大的黑色哈欠...
[才兩點?不會阿~夜晚還長的呢~]藍貓不以為意的說
[我又不跟你一樣都不用睡的阿~菲娜加雅神仙姐!姐!]姐姐那兩字刻意加重很多
[好啦~我已經聽說你第一個任務的獎賞囉~要給我進貢幾份阿~?]菲那加雅露出"如果不讓我滿意，一定會給你死"的表情
[恩...]米里斯開始注意思考這問題[你讓我提早三年畢業，一年一個，如何?]
[恩...加利息一共六個~那~就這樣說定囉~]直接翻兩倍...真是...藍貓大開口...
[好吧...]米里斯無條件答應...畢竟還有"愛校服務單"這王牌在對方手上...橫豎失去蛋糕遠沒有失去米腸另米里斯心痛...
[好了~就這樣囉~早點睡吧~米腸弟弟~]菲娜心滿意足的放人了[晚安囉~]
[唔..恩..都早安了啦= =~]結束通信後，米里斯又一晃一晃的回到房間，直接倒進那張有兩件被子，三顆枕頭，附加六顆鬧鐘的床上

=====ooc=====
PS.1 風乾機是獸人學員房間必備的裝備，專門用來風乾剛洗完澡的獸
PS.2 大廳的通信機，事大部分學生連絡家人，或是老師找學生時最常用的方法，是雙向的視訊設備，一層宿舍至少有10~20台

----------


## 夜月之狼

？？？

「還有多久呢？」

「快了，五天後的月圓之夜，就是轉換的時候了。」

「這是最後一次了吧？」

「嗯......四年來麻煩你了，這一年再過，就結束了。」

「不會麻煩的。」

第二天。

卡德精神奕奕地走在路上，手中拖著被壓得有點扁的巴茲。

解完任務後，有三天的休息時間，不必急著跑去上課。

於是巴茲一大早就被卡德從床上踢下來，然後什麼也來不及說就被拖出來逛街了。

「我都沒有好好帶你逛校園呢！讓我好好補償你吧！」

免了......巴茲有氣無力地想著。

不過不能說出來，不然卡德會......

「巴茲你看！」卡德轉身用力抱住巴茲，「那個噴水池是我最~喜歡的呢！！！」

......這樣。

巴茲一臉無奈地被拖著走，後方的群眾側目不少。

後方的虎豹兩人組跟著前方的可憐白狗，其中一隻手上拿著......米腸。

「要被那樣凌遲，我寧可被月下毒......」米里斯在後方打著冷顫，「至少月的毒一定會死的......被那樣整不一定還會留下一口氣虐待自己呢......」

「別說了，草莓處理好了嗎？」炎遺問道，「那些沾有毒液的草莓可不能亂丟啊。」

「牠交給月了。」突然，後方一道聲音傳出。

「前田！」米里斯驚喜道，「那麼快就好啦？」

「我本來就沒有什麼傷......」前田道，「毒液排出就差不多了。」

「你真該看看月拿到草莓時的表情......」米里斯想著，嘴角不禁微笑，「比買到一百份蛋糕的老師還高興......」

「那又怎麼樣？」炎遺冷道。

昨天的估算失誤，把整個報復米契爾的計畫打亂了......

沒關係，君子報仇，三年不晚！

一抹冷笑爬上了危險藍虎的嘴角。

－待續－

----------


## BOSS

======OOC====== 
阿阿
卡德算是陽剛的角色拉
還有點大男人主義
只是很喜歡平常喜歡整整巴茲
感覺變的有點娘了

巴茲你已經變娃娃了....
======OOC====== 
在學生餐館

一熊一狗坐在同一桌桌子

卡德:[巴茲.....阿~~]
巴茲:[..........]

周圍的人再次把觀點注視在二人的身上

一個是高人氣的好男人(別人眼中)學生會長
一個是最近異軍突起剛入學的可愛白色小狗

路人對話
學妹甲:[咦~那個坐在學長身旁的是誰?.....好羨幕]
學妹乙:[聽說是安提麥爵家的人呢]
學妹甲:[.....真的假的呀.....那個跟麥爵家並駕的安提麥爵家嗎?]
學妹乙:[對....他最近人氣度也很高呢]
學妹甲:[因為很可愛呀!]


巴茲臉紅的說著:[卡德...不要鬧了...]
卡德:[呵呵  你管快吃下去不就沒事了]
惡魔.....巴茲想著     然後一口把卡德夾的炸雞塊吃了下去
卡德:[很好吃吧!]
[嗯~~嗯  真不錯]巴茲邊咬邊說著
卡德:[哈~哈~ 我就知道你會喜歡 ]
[對了 卡德  我之前跟你說我要一間槍械跟藥品的研發室....你有幫我申請嗎?]:巴茲問著

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

======OOC====== 
亂入前言
這是我第一次打的
可能會覺得很爛
或可能是很無聊
這是我第一次的試試看
會很短的(謎)

此篇可以忽略XD
原來巴茲的義眼是加農砲(爆)
======OOC結束====== 
寒帶溫室  地上二樓

一個身穿淡綠色的T恤和牛仔褲拿著一個有嘴巴的植物盆栽的貓頭鷹蹲在那撫摸著一朵花

月見草:[嗯?你說有一個東西來啦?]對著那朵花說。 

月見草一副他終於來的樣子。 

一個衣服和毛色黑白分明的貓女性出現。 

幻影:[Mr.月見草找我有什麼事情?]

月見草:[我有找你來嗎?好像沒有吧?Ms.幻影 ， 呵呵......]月見草懷疑道著。

幻影:[...........]看起來好像有點生氣 。 

月見草手上的那棵植物正在發抖。 

月見草:[好啦好啦 ，開玩笑的啦 ，何必那麼認真呢.....而且在這裡談話不需要那麼正式吧?幻~影~]

突然一道槍聲傳遍整個草原。 

幻影把子彈準確無誤的射在月見草的腳邊。 

月見草:[妳好像太敏感了一點呢.....使用暴力是不對的唷.....我可不喜歡暴力呢......]

幻影把槍收回去。 

幻影:[好吧....月見草你到底找我有什麼事.....]

月見草:[嗯.....好吧......那個....妳找到了吧?]

幻影:[嗯.....找到了.....正在監視中.......]

----------


## BOSS

======OOC====== 
猜對一半
不過眼睛本身不是加農砲(爆)
======OOC結束======

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
眼睛是......電子機器人~XD

電腦雷射光~

破壞陷阱~=3=

(以上可忽略)

卡德和巴茲的關係是什麼呢？
----------【OOC】----------
「那種東西......難度高了一點......」卡德支吾。

不過牠的表情洩漏了牠的心情。

「拿到啦？」巴茲高興道，「真是太謝謝你了！」

「三八啦！」卡德捶了巴茲一下，「像不像男人啊！婆婆媽媽的。臉皮那麼薄，整你真是好運動啊......」

「別再說了......」巴茲看著被卡德大嗓門吸引注意力的顧客，趕忙低頭喝飲料，不過耳朵還是紅得不像話，而且馬上被嗆到。

「嗚噗......咳咳......」

「沒事吧？」卡德抽了幾張紙巾，擦了擦手臂上的紅茶。

「......」還沒回過氣。

「下禮拜就能啟用了，到時你去找隻......小白狼報到。」

「小白狼？」巴茲好不容易回氣問道，「找隻小白狼報到？」

這種事至少也要個主任來辦吧！

「到時你就知道了......」卡德笑笑，「月圓過後三天，剛剛好。」

「？」

？？？

「準備好了吧......」

「差不多了，最後的材料，就等時間了......」

「別把我說得像是某種藥似的......」

「呵呵。」

兩天後。

「各位同學！」米契爾很有朝氣的喊道，「我們又見面了！」

「老師好！」純真的一年級生。

「今天我們有很奇特的同學哦！」米契爾將一旁異常溫順的炎遺拉了進來，「這是解決我們蛋糕缺貨的小英雄哦！」

真該死的老師......饒是冷酷如冰的炎遺，被這樣多的同學盯著的感覺還是不太好。

藍色的皮毛上微微泛出紅暈，不過沒被其他人發現。

沒關係......等一下你就知道了......

「好了，炎遺同學，請回你的位置上坐好，別再讓我把你當做任務目標囉！」

「現在我們開始上課。翻開戰鬥理論課本第十三頁，戰場上的隨機應變......」

課上了二十幾分鐘，炎遺開始有點不安。

怎麼還沒開始呢......已經過了五分鐘了......

突然，教室外一陣騷動，接著發出巨大的聲響。

炎遺邪笑了起來。

來了......

但牠沒注意到，在笑的似乎不只牠？

－待續－

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

======OOC====== 
難道是Tamama衝擊波嗎?(爆)

請不要誤會月見草跟幻影的身分=3=
讓我們來揭曉= ="
======OOC結束====== 
寒帶溫室 地上二樓

幻影:[悶死了......要表演話劇也不需要找我練習吧.....而且都已經取消了......]

月見草:[真的嗎?我怎麼不知道......]月見草心想該死的話劇社都不通知的嗎。

幻影:[算了......你肚子餓不餓要不要去吃飯.....?]

月見草:[嗯，好阿。]很爽快的答應了。

=========學生餐館=========
時間倒回一下XD
卡德:[巴茲.....阿~~] 
巴茲:[..........] 

巴茲一口把卡德夾的炸雞塊吃了下去

幻影:[那桌的兩個舉動很奇怪阿......]

月見草:[是巴茲．安提麥爵和卡德．麥爵呢。]

幻影:[你怎麼會知道?]驚訝道著。

月見草:[我又不像你，成天都在那邊睡覺。而且那有名的世家很多人的知道的阿。]

幻影很想把槍抽出來射月見草，但礙於人多，所以只好用凶惡的眼神瞪著月見草。

月見草:[我說的可是事實阿，你一直都在睡覺呢。還有，生氣會變老喔。]

月見草說完後，幻影就用高跟鞋的墊高處，重重的向月見草的腳踹下去，月見草痛的差點叫出來。

服務生(?):[來~這是你們要的蛙肉果凍(謎)跟水果沙拉各一份。]

月見草:[妳也太狠了吧....]發抖加臉色發白。

----------


## BOSS

----------【OOC】---------- 
哦....
這要從他們家族說起
麥爵與安提麥爵家族一直在獸人國站有一席之地
也都是在醫學的領域中出名
但雙方的方法卻差了很多
麥爵是用魔法 
安提麥爵家則是用科技
兩家為了爭奪第一的榮耀冷戰了很久
直到上一次獸人與妖精的大戰中
現在雙方的領導人
也就是卡德跟巴茲的爸爸兩人在戰場裡成了生死之交
兩家的關西就變的很好
時常會聚在一起辦宴會或交流
巴茲的上面還有兩個哥哥 不過都比他大很多
而卡德則有很多兄弟姊妹
但是都是同父異母
卡德從小就天資過人
所以比較受父親疼愛
但相對的也就遭受排擠
加上小時後發生過了一點意外
卡德幾乎與兄弟姊妹們都沒有什麼交流
而為一接受他的就只有巴茲而已
所以卡德似乎對巴茲抱著與一般人不同的情感...(雖然表現的方式有點怪orz)


呵呵
給個提示好了
巴茲的右眼比較向遙控器
至於遙控什麼 嘿嘿嘿
是秘密

----------【OOC】----------

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

----------【OOC】---------- 
那就是砲台了
以我的直覺應該是砲台= ="
抱歉 我根本就導不入主線Orz
----------【OOC】結束----------
一天後的早晨

月見草:[起來起來起來起來(無限輪迴)]

幻影:[ZzZzZzZz.....]

月見草:[快起來啦!在不起來我就要再用那個了。]

幻影:[ZzZzZz......]

月見草:[去吧!西恩斯(食人花的名字)]

月見草說完後西恩斯咬住幻影的頭。

幻影:[擾...我....者...死!!!!!!!!!!!]

幻影馬上爬起來用槍瞄準月見草。

月見草:[哇~你睡覺還帶槍的喔?]驚訝道著。

月見草衝出了屋子，幻影也隨即追殺了出來，不知道什麼時候兩人換好衣服的。

=====小遊戲 躲避射擊(謎)=====
說明:被槍射到一次就死亡了唷(歐飛)
盡量的躲吧!

=====結束後=====
幻影:[呼...呼..呼太會跑了吧......]

月見草:[你以為我想被你殺了阿。]漸遠音。

這時只見在街上漸漸跑遠的月見草背影跟蹲在那喘息的幻影。

======學院???======
月見草:[應該不會在追來了吧......呼....呼....呼....]

月見草:[先別回去好了....呼....呼....呼....免的再被她追殺....呼.....呼....呼]

月見草喘的差不多時就獨自一個人在學院裡開始閒逛。

----------


## Michile

---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------
該把之前出去的空檔給補一補了…OTZ\

另外，這個學校還真是臥虎藏龍，處處都是魔王級角色，
可以見得我們的敵人（妖精？）實力也更是不容小覷（=3=）？

房號好難想，也沒有詳細規劃教師專用房號的格式或是數字範圍…OTZ\
---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

　　「到了案發現場的時候…現場空無一人，但據打鬥的痕跡來看並不像是走
錯地方…」

　　那少年看著周遭像是蝗蟲過境的場地，像是被什麼龐然大物壓過的殘破木
屑，上面沾了些許散發著腐臭氣息的毒液，偶而還有幾顆疑似草莓的殘骸散落
在地上，和幾片焦黑枯萎的草叢。

　　「哼，看起來熊太這次還真是遇到了麻煩，事件看起來平緩了些…不過可
以感覺到獥的氣息還在這附近…」

　　「稍微小心一點地看一下吧。」

　　少年用著有如暗殺者不引人注目的無息步伐，靠近聲音的來源，專注聆著
著。

　　「你…還是不悔改嗎？」 

　　「悔改？我做錯什麼了？」 

　　現場除了那熟悉的白毛翅膀狗，還有另一個散發出異樣氣味的野獸，以氣
息來判斷，應該是不同於獥的另一種幻獸。而牠們似乎正進行著類似談判的行
為。

　　「算了……觀念的問題是爭不完的，了結一切吧，虎王么子，黑焰！」

　　只聽到這句話，兩隻幻獸的周遭便開始產生魔法反應，而少年故作輕鬆地
離開現場。

　　「雖然這種事看起來真是肥皂劇，但不可否認的…這件事確實不簡單…」
少年看著天空，天空上高掛著半月。

　　「看起來離午夜還有一大段時間，該是休息的時候…」

　　「看起來事情解決得還真快。」

　　身份成謎的少年消失在森林的一角，就像是什麼事也沒發生的，平靜地離
開現場。



　　蛋糕店內一陣喧鬧，看起來是貨物可以回復通暢運輸的消息使得在場的所
有人們瘋狂歡呼著。其中有幾個是初級法術教學課程上見過的面孔，這使得偶
然經過的花豹獸人輕聲笑了起來。

　　「傳聞中的魔法醫學世家什麼時候也研究起了迷惑心靈的技巧。」

　　「不過這不重要，是該回去休息了。還要準備明天的教材…」



　　看著手上鑰匙的號碼：００４－１，推斷是任職教師的房號，雖然曾經從
門外偶然看過沒關好門的學生宿舍…看起來並沒有什麼不同。

　　豹人在有著相同號碼房門前猶豫了一會，但最終還是把鑰匙貼近門邊，門
像是感應鑰匙的力量而開啟。但下一秒，從門裡竄出的爆米花浪潮淹到了花豹\r
的半個小腿。

　　「匆匆趕去教室，結果忘了這麼一回事…好在有自動斷電系統…」

　　豹人無奈地按著額頭，一面走進爆米花堆淹沒的房間，開始他的清掃工作
。但正當他找到掃具和特大號垃圾袋的同時，鬼點子也從他的腦袋裡蹦出來。

　　「可以弄成整人的玩意…嘿。」

　　夜深人靜，靜得連校舍五公里外的狗吠聲也能聽見，但００４－１號房傳
出了陣陣微弱的光芒卻毫聲響，爆米花堆也隨之消失，最後從陰暗的房間內的
陰森冷笑顯露出貓科動物的白牙，和掌上所持帶有珍珠光澤圓球物體，或者應
該說是疑似珍珠的謎樣物體。

　　「事情比想像中的還順利，【壓縮】居然可以做到把這些東西弄到可以一
手掌握這種程度，且這光澤還真是令人不想讓它這麼快就【解放】…」將那物
體往他毛絨的臉上磨蹭著。要不是那還帶有一絲食物的氣味，不管是觸感或是
外觀都足以欺人的美妙都令人無法相信這曾經是一大團的食物。

　　豹人把玩著手上的東西，但沒過一會便將之放入一只精緻的盒子，並在上
面施了簡易的長效封印術法。

　　「沒記錯的話，包含今日的兩次變身用掉兩次法術，壓縮這團東西使用了
一次，再包含最後的保存…共計九次，任職這麼久還沒用過這麼多法術…哈。
」他掐指算著。

　　此時的豹人正赤裸著身子，毛皮之下的厚實肩部和有致的身材曲線一覽無
遺，被稱為臀部的結實肉塊上方，花豹尾巴正規律地晃動著。

　　豹人隨意地拿起浴巾裏住下身，悠哉地走向每間教師宿舍內附設的浴室。

　　「清潔後，泡完冷水就可以好好地睡一覺了！」十幾年前到處旅行的習慣
還是改不過來。
---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------
呼！之前的空檔補完，接下來的就直接到文章提到的教學時段了…
晚點再來想要怎麼惡搞爆米花珍珠ＸＤ

財務狀況？財霧狀況？
我對這個不太熟…有沒有人要大概說明一下ＸＤ
不過基本上這傢伙是享樂主義，身上不太容易存太多錢…
雖然也不容易花錢。
---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

----------


## BOSS

---------------------------------【OOC】--------------------------------- 
銅幣--銀幣 --金幣--白銀幣
個    --百     --千    --萬

一般物品的價格與我們差不多
例如便當是50-60左右
牛排就可能120以上
當然也有便宜的店
但不會差太多

一把普通的長劍價格約為 1金5銀 
特製獲精銳的價格約為2倍

魔法武器(魔法書)基本最底價都在5白銀幣(低等物品)
依能力的不同而價格也有所不同
---------------------------------【OOC】---------------------------------

----------


## 幻貓

坐在噴水池邊，貓人看著他擠「汁」後的傷口，還帶有一點血
「沒上課還真是有點無聊的說‧‧‧」
不久，他開始拿起隨身的小球上下拋著
愈拋愈高‧愈拋愈高‧‧‧
「不知道戈登老師走了以後，誰來帶課呢？‧‧」
想到這，他突然把球奮力往前丟
「會是那個花豹老師嗎？老實說‧‧他好像也不錯？」
這一顆有下過法術的球，在落地之後又慢慢的滾回來
‧‧‧‧‧‧
「唉‧‧‧五年後，那一個我又出來了‧‧‧這一個環還真是折磨我‧‧」
他的尾巴緩緩晃到眼前，那個金屬環發出的光澤，似乎在嘲笑他
球又滾回手中。他又嘆了一口氣，閉上了眼睛，再把球往上一拋‧‧
‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧
「耶？」
過了好久，球始終沒有回到他的手中
「奇怪？飛到那去了？」
他四處搜尋那突然消失的球
這時，他的身後有一個聲音‧‧‧
「唔‧‧喵‧‧‧」
一轉頭，這‧‧‧‧‧‧
一隻貓？
「嘎？怎麼這裡有‧‧‧啊！我的球！」
那隻貓嘴裡叼著一顆球，牠費力的咬著，因為這顆球「使勁」的要飛回主人手中
「哦‧‧‧球還我吧，這是我的喔~」
過一陣子，牠突然轉身，溜了！
「要不是那顆球，牠可以跑更快的‧‧‧追！」前田開始往前疾奔

「怎麼往禁忌森林跑過去啦？」他邊追邊想
颼！那個白色的身影鑽到樹叢裡去了！
「糟糕‧‧我最不喜歡鑽樹林了‧‧」
前田一躍，但是落地的是一隻四隻腳的動物
「喵‧‧真麻煩‧‧」
隨後一團灰色的物體也鑽了進去‧‧‧


──────────────────
──────────────────
好久沒回文了~
好像又多了不少新角色~

----------


## 瘋虎

---------------------------OOC------------------------
好久沒回了~~~XD
最僅有點忙所以長消失說~~~XD
那我從夜月之狼開始接哩~
------------------------OOC結束----------------------
聽著教室外逐漸混亂的吵雜聲.炎遺含笑看看向米契爾.但不巧的米契爾也同帶著奇怪的笑容看向炎遺.
看到米契爾的笑容.炎遺楞了一下.正當要從空間帶裡拿出小黑盒時.米契爾看著他說道

[看來炎遺同學好像對外面的狀況很感興趣的樣子.要不要和我一起去看看?]

炎遺口中輕輕的咒罵了幾聲站起來回答道

[不好吧.你難道不怕我又再次趁機逃跑?]

米契爾看著他含著笑容向他說道

[就是怕你跑走才叫你跟我去的.別拖拖拉拉的快跟我走]
說完就捏著走向臺前炎遺的耳朵走出了教室~~
-------------------------
接下來靠你了~~~夜月~~~~XD[太忙沒時間打完><"""SORRY~~~~]
嗯~~這兩個人物資料你可以考慮用看看

姓名： 亞利斯.奧德魯 
小名： 煞神 
種族：狼 
類型： 暗殺者 
武器：嗜魂爪 
裝束：緊身衣 
特殊技：遁風入影 
屬性：風 
個性：沉默寡言,但一開口就一鳴驚人 
介紹：在主角[炎遺]與登記招生伍考的登記官發生口角時登場,為幫主角化解了一場紛爭且與主角結識,在之後的旅途中~成為主角的生死之交 


 姓名： 炙羽.奧德魯 
小名： 女魔王 
種族：狼 
類型：暗殺者 女教官 
武器：原石 [外表光亮園華~在中間有個奇特的圖騰~是由不知名的礦物做成~含有強大的土之力] 
裝束：緊身衣 
特殊技：土界鋼盾 
屬性：土 
個性：與哥哥[亞利斯.奧德魯 ]相反~個性偏激~常常不顧一切的狂攻 
介紹：與哥哥[亞利斯.奧德魯 ]一起參加招生伍考~之後與亞利斯.奧德魯和主 角到處奔波

亞利斯.奧德魯 
力量　15 
敏捷　14 
體力　12 
智力　6 
睿智　3 
炙羽.奧德魯 
力量　13 
敏捷　13 
體力　8 
智力　13 
睿智　3 
這是兩人的基本素質^^~

在介紹上面的是我最一開始史的基本設定~~~可以做一點小變更~~~~XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
不禮貌的問題

這故事主角是誰?~"~

基本上 老師們應該都是配角XD

不過笨狼有信心當個最重要的配角

對了 教室外的那個東西原本是想讓別人來想的￣﹁￣

看來只好自己來了~"~
----------【OOC】----------
「這......這是......」饒是米契爾這樣的角色，看到外頭的景象也呆住了。

噴水池完全炸裂，在水柱的中央繞著一團黑色的物體。

但仔細一看，那卻是一種生物。

而且黑色的生物一看到米契爾，馬上對米契爾發動攻擊！

「這是什麼東西......」米契爾躲過不明生物噴出的藍霧，被擦到的衣服瞬間結了冰，並碎成粉末。

呵呵......這可是我可愛的凝噬，永遠不死的魔法生物......

炎遺邪笑，看著米契爾驚訝的表情和狼狽閃躲的動作，心情真是爽快。

『凝噬，別做得太過份了，只要攻擊你面前的豹就好了。』炎遺看著被冰起來的窗戶，在心中下命令。

『嘎嗚！』有精神的回應。

教師辦公室。

「呵呵......」月看著桌上的報告，嘴角噙著微笑。

「這孩子......真是有趣的能力......」

咦......月豎豎耳朵，補捉微弱的音波。

「米契爾嗎......」月閉上眼，集中精神。

教室。

『發生了什麼事？』月。

『嗯？有隻奇怪的魔法生物正對我攻擊。』米契爾，『而且把噴水池破壞了。』

『是「入口」的噴水池嗎？』

『正是。』

『牠有可能破壞「那裡」的跡象嗎？』

米契爾想了一下，『有，不過我在試著引開牠......』

『不用了，讓牠對其他地方造成破壞就不好了。』月插嘴，『魔法生物而已，控制牠就好了。』

『順便把主人找出來吧，雖然我大概知道是誰了......』

『沒問題。』

炎遺看著兩獸的打鬥，突然米契爾的視線瞄了過來，讓牠感覺不太舒服。

被發現了嗎？

突然......

『施術者。』月的聲音突然出現在腦中。

『！......』怎麼會被侵入......對了！

炎遺驚慌地看著前方突然不動的凝噬，了解凝噬已經被控制了。

『不論你是誰，趕快召還生物，否則我會讓牠失控。』

失控？

炎遺嘴角揚起邪笑。

『呵呵，讓牠失控也只是讓我的對手更加危險而已，這麼做好嗎？』

『我自有打算，給你最後的十秒，把牠解除。』

『絕‧不！』炎遺倒想看看米契爾的更狼狽樣。

『那就別怪我了！』月凝神，腦中立刻構出咒語的文字。

『喝！』文字刻在魔獸的腦上，轉眼沒入魔獸的腦中。

「！......」回過神來的炎遺，看到了一幅令牠驚駭的畫面。

牠所創造、飼養的冰之魔獸，凝噬，張開血盆大口，對牠的主人吐出了一大團的冰凍氣！

炎遺什麼也來不及做，只能在異常快速的氣團接近以前，本能的閉上眼睛。

「碰！」經過高度濃縮的能爆開，讓四周漫著白霧，令教室中的學生看不見任何東西。

但這些霧卻沒有任何的攻擊性，只讓教室中出現一點涼意而已。

爆炸中心的炎遺呢？

禁忌森林。

「喵嗚......」前田流著淚，舔著被樹枝戳到的，剛擠完「汁」的傷口。

「該死的小貓，到底把我的球拿到哪了......」

－待續－

對了 米契爾把上一篇的時間說一下 有點霧煞煞XD

----------


## Michile

---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------
呼，這點東西，嚇不到我的…
所以我是在裝弱…我的演技真好，連擦到衣服的角度也剛剛好(－v－)

另外，我上一篇是把我之前出去的空檔補上去而已，而且我有註明…
自己不看清楚不要怪別人XD
---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------

　　「啊－－－－－！！這是啥啊？！」

　　學院內的事件接二連三地發生，換做是一般小角色老早就無法承受而想從
這座怪物雲集的學園脫逃。米契爾不能否認他在看到案發現場的同時臉上出現
極為誇張的驚訝表情，但那只是他天生的演員細胞作祟而配合現場的情境，與
他個人的情緒並無關連。

　　這次是個毀壞的噴水池，崩塌的石塊中，和本來應該是水花四濺的地方出
現一團黑色的異樣物體，豹人稍微瞥了一會，發現那是種生物，而在察覺那個
生物意圖的同時，它突然間噴出了大量的藍霧。

　　豹人可以完美地閃過，但腦中插入一段想法，既然要演戲就乾脆逼真點。
於是他故作遲鈍地向旁邊移動，霧氣擦過豹人的左肩，而衣服開始結凍後便碎
成雪花片。

　　「什麼鬼啊！」花豹一反往常，瞪大雙目地大聲嚷著，在旁人看來有些爆
笑。

　　接下來是令人發笑的躲貓貓遊戲，當然這也全在豹人的計算範圍內。這時
炎遺開始邪笑，目光正注視著這一切，在眼尖的豹人眼中這也是不可錯過的線
索。

　　「好個突如其來的怪物，我承認我是有點小看他…不過這仍然不足以對我
造成威脅！」一面佩服自己精湛演技的豹人心想著，若說學院有演劇學院，最
佳金牌指導老師非他莫屬！

　　「媽啊！饒了我吧！！」掩飾那銳利的目光，豹人打算用著另人噴飯的表
情繼續演下去，同時也心想著這可以成為另一種絕妙的運動機會。

　　『發生了什麼事？』什麼時候不來，這個時候才來。米契爾正想用力吐槽
夜和月這組總是愛耍帥的傢伙同時，為了配合情境而繼續偽裝下去。

　　『嗯…有個奇怪的魔物正在對我發動猛烈攻勢呢！』刻意讓語調帶有一絲
緊張。『而且噴水池整個爆掉了…』

　　『「入口」的噴水池？』

　　『是的。』

　　『牠有可能破壞「那裡」的跡象嗎？』 

　　「好小子，再裝啊…想找機會出來耍帥直說嘛，一點也不坦白。」米契爾
游刃有餘地閃避那個魔法的攻勢，一面回應。『很有可能，我試著引開牠…』

　　『不用了，讓牠對其他地方造成破壞就不好了。』月仍不改那老是愛插嘴
的壞習慣。『魔法生物而已，控制牠就好了。』

　　『順便把主人找出來吧，雖然我大概知道是誰了…』 

　　『沒問題。』 豹人虛應故事一下，繼續演著旁人看來極其瘋狂的追逐戰。
這一切完全在伊凡提斯的掌握之中，他這時輕鬆地瞥了遠處的炎遺一眼，另他
感到渾身不自在。

　　在這之後那生物卻開始停滯了行動，像是指令無法正常傳送的混亂狀態，
並且停在炎遺的面前。

　　『不論你是誰，趕快召還生物，否則我會讓牠失控。』 

　　「失控？」炎遺嘴角揚起邪笑。 

　　『呵呵，讓牠失控也只是讓我的對手更加危險而已，這麼做好嗎？』 

　　『我自有打算，給你最後的十秒，把牠解除。』 

　　『絕‧不！』炎遺倒想看看米契爾的更狼狽樣。 

　　仍然聽著他們之間感應的米契爾輕聲笑著，真正能讓他狼狽不堪的角色，
還輪不到這名自大的學生。「把我看得太扁可不是好事，我什麼事都還沒做喔
！」

　　『那就別怪我了！』

　　只聽到月最後留下的恐嚇，還有下一刻魔獸對藍毛虎人張開血盆大口的畫
面，炎遺只是傻在原地動彈不得。

　　眼看著巨大的冷氣團即將撞上，他似是認命地閉上眼，想像著待會被醫務
班抬走的畫面，這時他似乎感覺到身上有什麼地方被掏空。時間並沒有給他反
應的餘地，只是看著巨大的冷氣團炸了開來，雖然如此，但炎遺卻毫髮無傷。

　　「……藉由媒介之力，釋放您的力量！冰雪障壁！」

　　炎遺看著自己身處於藍色障壁擋開的空間內，眼前多了一個人影。正是他
開學以來碰到的第一個列為目標的頭號敵人。

　　「這個東西真的不錯，給反應遲鈍的你使用還真是有些浪費…」看見眼前
這身影嘲笑著自己，炎遺再度怒火中燒。

　　「但是…」他還來不及發洩自己的憤怒，便被眼前的溫柔給澆了桶冷水。
「我能理解你憤怒的原因，而且…」

　　炎遺錯愕地看著眼前的花豹獸人。以他的常理來論，在經過剛才那麼激烈
的逃避與閃躲之下，體力應該是消耗殆盡而該氣踹如牛久久不能調適，但他眼
前卻出現與他的想像完全無法理解的事情。

　　雖然看得出因為活動後大量冒汗而被染濕的花斑毛皮，還有確實被霧氣破
壞的衣服卻沒看見任何皮外傷，而這個他無法理解的個體正站在他的面前，一
掌搭在他的右肩，一手握著正在釋放著能量的冰晶錐。虎人似是認命地不發一
語，等著再一次被奴役，但面前傳來溫和而誠懇的語氣，只告訴他事情並不依
照他的想像所進行。

　　「至始至終的原因都出在你不尊重你的受教權，擅自離開教室。不把你捉
回來我沒辦法對我的學生們交待…」豹人溫和地說著，臉上完全感覺不到一絲
殺氣。「我想聽聽你的理由…可以嗎？」

---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------
呼…掰完了(－v－)
論搶眼，目前的老師比學生還搶眼啊…OTZ\

不過隨著劇情的發展，學生會漸漸成長，老師們是他們的推力…
所以可以說都是主角，或都不是主角XD?

這次的接寫倒是給了我比較好發揮的餘地…

(P.S.)
這次的施法，一次算在那個冰晶錐的能量上，不過消耗得並不多…
(移動施法是一定得消耗在自己的身上，只要是屬於個人的特技…XD)

大概就這樣…繼續吧(－v－)/
冰雪障壁還在維持，要快點交待魔獸的動向喔…不然冰晶錐的魔力還會繼續消耗XD
---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

----------


## 豹冰

===魔法部部長辦公室===
這裡坐著三位.....
一位神情凝重.....
一位一臉好笑.....
一位則滿臉無奈.....
「雖然說，有戰技部的推薦，讓你直接從六年級讀起，並且身兼實習教師的資
格...」神情凝重那位思考了良久後說
「但是你的魔法基礎知識也太差了吧!?連未入學的小狗都懂得比你多耶!!老師，麻
煩你*重複*他的成績...」
老師調整思緒，憋住笑意，痛苦的復訟著，對眼前這位"據說"要接替自己職位的
實習老師，實在是百萬分的沒辦法，雖然說都身為"實習"教師，地位已經跟自己
差不了多遠，但是這種成績可是僅見的...立校以來的最低分...
「是...1年級測驗21分，二年級26分，三年級18分，四到六年級白卷...」
「而且一到三年級的成績還都是猜對的!!!」怒者看著那一排都劃圈的是非題，接
過頭來咆嘯「那位推薦的老師是在想什麼阿!!連自己學生今兩到哪裡都看不出來嗎!!??」
「我...我也不是自願被推薦呀ˊˋ...」那個滿臉委屈的傢伙小聲的講......
「什麼!!!?!??」怒者馬上以聲波攻擊...
「沒..沒有....您...您說的是......」他可被嚇壞了...
「好了部長」老師出言相勸，畢竟在這裡看這位實習教師被罵有三個鐘頭了「有
位老師在教育界以專交各種問題學生出名的，我看也交給他惡補好了。」
「唉....................」怒者長長嘆了一口氣，揉了揉眉間，這樣說到「沒辦法了，
只能如此了，不過老師，你的退休可能必須延後到另一位優良教師出現了，我沒
有辦法讓你在教職員會有空缺的情況下離開。」
「沒關係的」老師一派輕鬆的道「我也沒辦法把我自己的學生交給一位連上課都
會遲到的老師啊。」
「.........................................」第三者無法反駁.......
「而且...我也有一些私人感情未了....」這時他想到幾位他非常中意的學生...
「那麼，就麻煩你處裡了。」他拿了一份信封，交給老師「儘早處裡吧...」
「好的」老師接過信封，拉起第三者「那，我們先離開囉~」

部長室的大門開啟，戈登老師搭著米里斯實習教師的肩走了出來...
恩...剛剛那隻大~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~獅子....原來就是部長呀ˊˋ
「看來沒好日子過了...」米里斯這樣想著...
兩人回到戈登老師的辦公室，米里思一副"燒白"了的模樣，呆坐在一旁
戈登老師抽出信封裡的文件，那是一張蓋好印章的魔法部聖旨，已經蓋好的魔法
印章的聖旨上，看得到部長對戈登老師的信任，因為有了這個聖旨，戈登老師在
上面寫任何東西，在魔法部範圍裡是絕對有效的，不過，戈登老師當然不是那種
會有奇怪想法的正直老師
「好了」戈登老師將封信封封好，搖了搖仍然"慘白"的米里斯「帶著這個，去找米契爾老師吧!」
「疑...」米里斯稍微回黑的一點「剛剛說的那位就是米契爾老師??」
「恩~對阿~」戈登老師滿面笑容的說「怎麼，有其他你喜歡的老師嗎?」
「啊!不!不是!恩.....沒有!!」米里斯雙眼發光，毛色漸漸反黑回亮，恭敬的接過信件以後便大步奪門而出，跑了一陣才猛然回投喊道「謝謝你的幫忙!!戈登老師」
「呵呵...」戈登老師目送這位糊裡糊塗，一點也沒有老師架子的實習教師離開後
會心一笑道「這學院越來越有趣了，我還真捨不得離開呢...」


======OOC======
雖說自願當笨蛋....
好像越來越笨了ˊˋ
囧TZ﹋
===============

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
被罵了〒▽〒

笨狼會回去仔細看清楚的~"~

對了老師在學生面前不要太強 免得造成學生的依賴感XD
----------【OOC】----------
「先把你的寵物召還吧......」米契爾道。

「......」炎遺還是不發一語，被米契爾的溫柔震撼。

「快點吧！」米契爾大喊，對失神的人用這招非常有效。

「唔......」炎遺回過神，呆愣地看著豹人。

「召還。」米契爾指了指前方不能動彈的魔物。

「嗯......」炎遺拿出小黑盒子，凝噬被吸入盒子中。

「走吧......和我談談你的內心。」米契爾堅定地抓著炎遺的肩。

「同學們，這節先自修。」米契爾對教室喊了一聲後，拉著炎遺就要去辦公室。

「這些......」炎遺指著慘不忍睹的現場，「不收拾嗎？」

「哦，那個啊？」米契爾笑了笑，「那個交給月就好了，牠的專長是復原，尤其是這個地方......」

「月？」剛才腦中的聲音，不正是牠嗎？

「這地方對牠來說有什麼重要的？」

這問題像是觸動了米契爾心中的痛，臉色突然哀傷了起來。

「？」看慣了米契爾強勢的樣子，還真不習慣牠柔和的一面。

「沒什麼......我們走吧。」

辦公室。

月揉著自己的頭，臉色難看。

『時間要到了......有點失控嗎？』米契爾突然進入。

『嗯？』

『魔物的操控者是學生，現在我正要和牠談話。』

『牠沒事嗎？』

『沒什麼事，那一下被我擋下來了。』

『有受傷嗎？』

『你當我什麼人啊！』米契爾笑，『區區魔物的攻擊想動到我一根毛？』

『被我增幅的攻擊，我可不相信你沒事。』月，『況且那魔物......不，那孩子的力量不錯......』

『可惜叛逆了點。』

『我送點治癒過去吧。』月，『別故意閃躲。』

『真是......』離開。

月抬起手，低聲喃喃唸了幾句，一股白色的能從手指飄出，飛向空中。

「有趣的孩子......」月看著桌上有關炎遺的資料，虛弱的笑了。

「夜啊......夜，過了這年，你就要從當年的小孩成長囉......」

『......』

－待續－

看起來笨狼好像把兩個詞的意思記反了......~"~

叛逆不是壞事XD 叛逆是正常的~XD

----------


## Michile

---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------
那該叫柔和不叫柔弱吧…遣詞要適當XD

還有我並不會隨便說學生叛逆…更不會當面說…
現在想睡，明天再來補上文章好了…(ˊ_ˋ)
---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

----------


## 幻貓

忍著陣陣刺痛，前田繼續尋找著
「可惡‧‧‧牠怎麼對我的球有興趣？倒是苦了我‧‧‧」
感覺上過了好久‧‧‧‧‧終於，他找到了──
一顆大石頭上，一隻老貓在休息著，神色看起來有些痛苦
前田悄悄的走過去，看能得到什麼線索‧‧‧
「嗚喵！~」
一個白色身影突然跳了出來，是那個「小偷」？！
嘴裡還銜著那一顆球，伏低準備要攻擊這個不速之客
「哇呀~等等等等‧‧有話好說~先把球還我──」
「嗚喵‧‧唔──」
「請把球還給我。」
那一顆球在法術之下，還是使勁得想回到主人身邊
「嗚──喵‧‧‧」終於，牠放口了，球也迅速的滾到前田腳邊
「東西還給你了‧‧請你不要傷害我媽！」她不甘心的說

「這‧‧這位是你母親？她怎麼了？」前田把球收好問道
「不關你的事，請‧你‧離‧開！」
「嗯‧‧‧先別趕我走，我也許可以幫點忙。」
「喵？‧‧‧‧幫‧‧幫忙？」

「是的‧‧‧咦？你媽媽的腳底怎麼有一跟金屬針？」
「唔‧‧‧其實‧‧我也不知道。我問過米鼠，他說‧‧‧」「米鼠？」
「喔，沒有啦，他是我的老鼠朋友。他說這種事情要一個叫做什麼‧‧‧「吸鐵石」的東西才有辦法，我‧‧我以為‧‧」
「哦~你以為我的球是吸鐵石囉──」
────────────────────
────────────────────
去上學囉~回家再打~
這一段結束就要接回去啦~
慢慢打    慢慢打~

----------


## 豹冰

「米契爾老師!!」米里斯刷地打開一年級魔法教室的門，不過米契爾老師不再裡面
反而幾十雙莫名奇妙的眼睛望著冒冒失失闖進來的米里斯
「啊!唔...恩...那個...」突然才發現自己很沒禮貌米里斯，結結巴巴的問
「恩...不好意思，恩...那個...阿，那個...米契爾老師不在嗎...?」 
「老師讓我們這一節自習，請問有什麼事嗎?」這時一位像是班長的人站了起來問
「那個，我有事找他....請問他去哪裡了?」老師跑了?米里思想...不會是知道我要來...故意跑掉吧ˊˋb
「不清楚耶，他拉著一位同學就出去了。」班長回答
「恩..不好意思，打擾了...」米里斯抓抓頭，退出教室....

======OOC======
恩....突然發現...
米里斯也20+歲了吧...(雖然當初沒設定，不過入學也該10+了又在戰技部讀了10年...)
怎麼比國小生還白痴呀....囧rz

----------


## Michile

----------【OOC！！】----------

啊啊…基本上我是比較傾向傾聽者，因為我不喜歡，也不會說教…＾＾”
而是會對著對象所說的話進行回應或是質問…

所以對方耍悶不說話我也解不下去…這樣＠＠”



很不老師的老師…所以我會先等瘋虎上來ＰＯ－＠＠

----------【OOC結束】----------

----------


## 柴克

===========[OOC！！]===========
我要來接囉！！
這次是第一次在這玩，接不好請見諒嚕~~！

===========[OOC結束]===========
「恩．．．好～今天就到此為止吧！」

寧靜的森林中，有著一個金髮青年的人影

「呼～還真夠累人的說」青年一邊說著一邊用手背抹去額頭上的汗水

四周散佈著一些大小石頭的碎片，旁邊還有一堆營火的餘灰，看來應該至少在這裡待超過一天了吧？營火旁還放了個背包，但大概只有上路時才用的到吧？因為裡頭的東西已經全都在外頭了．．．除此之外還有一張類似卡片的東西，上面顯示著：「柴克．法克沃，一年級，房號158—3」的字樣，應該是識別證麼的吧

「嗯？」正當要收拾收拾準備離開的時候，右方的草叢突然閃出了一瞬的光芒，引起了青年的注意

一隻全身漆黑不規則狀的金屬怪物正向衝了出來，就在快要撞上的時候，青年扭腰驚險的閃了過去，順手抽出了預備在腰上的兩把勾爪

「好呀！！嫌我今天的練習還不夠多嗎？那我就陪你玩玩！」

金屬怪物又再度衝了過來，而青年也順勢衝了出去，拔出雙爪！斬！

「锵！！」金屬與金屬間發出了清脆的撞擊聲

「喔！還挺硬的嘛！在來！！」正準備要把爪收回來再砍一次，卻發現怎麼也沒辦拔下來——鐵爪已經完全的附著在金屬怪物的身上

「．．．麼！？」驚訝之餘，沉重的一拳已經揮了過來，瞄準了下腹部「嗚．．．好險！差一點就玩完了！」及時丟下了鐵爪，拳頭擦過了肚皮，但似乎並沒有造成太大的傷害

「哧！這到底是啥玩意啊？竟然會會吸住別人的武器」青年心想「那這招如何？」急速的繞到後方掃了一腳，重心不穩的金屬怪「磅！」的一聲倒下
「還沒還沒！！」青年趁勢又重重的補上了幾拳

地面漸漸的被壓凹了一個窟窿，而金屬怪身上早已佈滿了裂痕「該把我的鐵爪還我了」微微的一笑，並緩緩將能聚集在右手上

「光熱！附加！熊熊燃燒！！」拳頭整個燒了起來，狠狠的朝前方揮出

響起了一聲清脆的碎裂聲及物品掉落的聲音「嗯？這是啥？」青年撿起掉落在地上的鐵爪和黑色圓石，仔細的打量了一番還是不知道是麼東西「算了！應該可以拿去賣點錢吧」青年將黑色圓石及一些散落在地上的東西收入背包「好了！走吧！」

----------


## 幻貓

「喔，沒有啦，他是我的老鼠朋友。他說這種事情要一個叫做什麼‧‧‧「吸鐵石」的東西才有辦法，我‧‧我以為‧‧」 
「哦~你以為我的球是吸鐵石囉──」 「‧‧‧‧‧」
「我想想‧‧‧‧我的法杖應該可以派上用場。」


〈法杖？他想要做什麼？媽媽‧‧‧希望不會有事‧‧‧〉
眼前的灰貓，話還沒說完就原地跳了起來，在微微的白光下竟然‧‧‧長大了‧‧還用雙足站立著‧‧‧
「唔？‧‧喵！‧‧‧」雖然早就知道他是「獸人」，但是這突如其來的動作卻嚇著了她


「嘿！‧‧噢‧‧」前田兩腳落地後，右腳因為之前被樹枝戳傷而有些站不穩〈白貓：喵？〉
他從背後拿出法杖，深深吸一口氣，想道
〈剛好頂端的圓球是磁石，應該就是指吸鐵石了。〉
接著他蹲下來，將法杖首慢慢移向老貓的腳底，鐵針開始移動
颼的一聲，飛了出來，牢牢的黏在圓球上。〈老貓：嗚~〉
〈好啦，大功告成‧‧‧唉呦！〉
右腳傳來陣陣刺痛，轉頭一看‧‧‧‧是那隻白貓？
她嚼爛一片葉子，輕輕的舔著前田的傷口，漸漸的，疼痛感慢慢的減弱
「痛痛痛‧‧‧啊？你‧‧你在做什麼？‧‧‧噢‧‧‧」
「喵‧‧〈這個‧‧是這森林很普遍的藥草，你的腳好像‧‧受傷了‧‧〉」
「‧‧‧唔‧‧‧‧謝謝‧‧‧‧對了，你媽媽的傷口可能會感染〈←破傷風？〉，我身上沒有藥，要回去才有。你‧‧今晚可以在噴水池等嗎？」
「喵？〈今晚‧‧在噴水池？〉」「可以嗎？」「‧‧‧喵‧‧‧〈‧‧好吧‧‧‧〉」
「OK，那我要先走囉，那個‧‧晚上見！」
接著一個跳躍，他又變回了貓型，向白貓點點頭，隨即消失在矮樹叢中
「‧‧‧‧喵‧‧‧‧」
****************************************
****************************************
「老天‧‧‧噴水池是怎麼了啊？」前田不敢置信的說道
四處的破洞使得水不斷流出，隔著水池，有一個老師一語不發的站在那裡
〈他在幹嘛？被嚇到了嗎？〉
那老師搖搖頭，嘆口氣，接著低聲念咒，小聲到前田聽不到
流質的透明液體開始包圍了水池，因破洞流出的水量慢慢減少了
〈這個手法，我倒還沒看過‧‧‧‧說不這老師跟這水池有大大的關係。那‧‧‧四周的水呢？〉他舉起法杖說道
「激流，水速回。」
四周的水快速的「飛」回池中，而對面的老師報以一個微笑
「謝謝。你今天沒課嗎？」
「沒有，這一天是我的休養假。」
「‧‧‧是嗎？‧‧你的名字是？」
「喔，我叫前田，是二年級學生。你‧‧喔不，請問你是‧‧‧？」
「請叫我月。」
「嗯‧‧月老師‧‧‧‧我要回去宿舍了。」
「慢走~」



───────────────────────────
───────────────────────────
前田的屬性我改一下
他的本質屬性是火，但是他又去學其他屬性的法術
所以他每個屬性都有一點點，火最強，其他都是貪多嚼不爛的產物
真正臨敵的時候是完全不會對對方造成影響的〈廢啊~〉

休養假‧‧因為再之前的任務他受傷的比較多，所以又多了一天假
就變成大家都在上課而他在閒晃

月跟噴水池的關係？麻煩夜狼跟大家解吧~

一個小時的產物~

----------


## 瘋虎

-----ooc----
我今天晚上就會上來PO文了= =""[以免被殺死~~~XD]
因為下星期2-3要段考所以今天上傳完後又要等到下星情3晚上才可以在上來PO文哩~~~XD
PS:有點SORRY說><~~~[因為接下來是炎遺的過去.....(把草稿打上去~~~怕光挑錯字就花1小時~~~XD(如果完全打上去要花很久~~~XD))]
PS2:如果大家有關塔的設定可以跟我說一下嗎?因為我那過去的故事會用到大量塔的設定(我怕都是我的設定會有問題^^")所以如果有的話可以請大大們寄信到sogo736@yahoo.com.tw或是用MSN跟我說嗎~~感謝(msn:sogo736@hotmail.com)
----------ooc結束--------

----------


## BOSS

-----ooc-------------
伴隨期中考結束的竟然是一連串的報告呀= = 
雖然沒流言可是巴茲每天都有來看 呵呵
-----ooc結束--------
嗶~嗶~嗶~

吃到一半的卡德從口袋裡拿出一個像B.B.CALL的東西
這種聲音是只有再緊急事件的時後才會發出的
而上面顯示著[噴水池]三個字
看來有事了.....
卡德臉上帶點遺憾的表情說[巴茲 學校有事情 我需要去處理一下....]

太棒啦!我自由了!巴茲竊竊的笑著

[但是我晚上會好好的"補償"你的   掰掰]卡德又露出那專有的笑容(比月老師邪惡 比米契爾老師陰險的笑容)

----------------------------------------------
在教學大樓
卡德在3F俯瞰著噴水池正在上演的一切
當他到第一眼看到米契爾老師的時候
就已經知道不用出手管這檔事了
還可以趁機觀察一下自己選課的新老師

卡德笑著 因為他打算看這齣戲是如何演出

隨著施間的流逝

卡德項自言自語的說著:[熟練的實戰經驗..施法造成的波動....還有那精湛演技...呵呵  害我有點期待明天的魔法課呢!]

----------


## BGs

to RP-幻獸之境

8/4 (星期四) 早晨(預設 AM 8:20)

月見草因為吵醒幻影而被趕出宿舍。(一大早就在宿舍開槍，這樣不好吧？)
月見草在校園內閒逛，兜著的花盆裡沉睡著閉合上花苞的西恩斯。
月見草來到位於魔法部旁的溫室，他走進溫室入口，在大廳遇見了今日值班的服務人員。

[NPC:溫室接待員:職如其名，負責在溫室大廳接待參訪者，採輪班制。基本配備：電腦一臺]

今日溫室的接待員是一位女性，和之前兩天的是同一人；月見草對她感到有些親切。
接待員說：「早安，歡迎來到溫室，這裡是寒帶溫室；若你想要進入展區，請出示相關通行証件。」
月見草遞出了宿舍房間的鑰匙卡，等候接待員Key-in電腦作資料處理。
一會兒，接待員再次開口：「確認，學生 月見草 申請進入許可。探索權限：基本展區。」卡片遞回。
月見草善意地笑著回應：「謝謝。」

甫低下頭，打算再繼續還沒看完的讀物，接待員不經意地聽到月見草的聲音，便又抬頭看著櫃檯前的學生。
接待員輕輕的說了：「不客氣。」然後目送著月見草離開大廳。
接待員心裡想著：這學生還真是特別，才剛開學沒多久就幾乎每天都來溫室報到。是新生嗎？或許......
接待員臉上刻印出奇異的微笑。

AM8:50 月見草在寒帶溫室二樓 四望皆是遼闊平坦的草原

月見草靠在入口──一塊巨大岩石旁，靜靜望著天空。他幾次差點就被人工塑出的穹廬所欺騙，不過，他心裡還是明白，在溫室內部是不可能看見外面天空的，甚至就連遠方的地平線都只不過是迴圈結界所構成的假象罷了。他嘆了口氣，便閉上眼，將頭縮進胸前歇息。

「不，我沒事，放心吧。」月見草說著；西恩斯的觸鬚似乎是被風所吹動，微微拂過月見草的臉龐。

「我只是在想，西恩斯的家鄉也是個像這裡一樣寧靜的地方嗎？」月見草撫摸著西恩斯的莖結。

「西恩斯也會懷念從前嗎？我也很想知道，在我們遇見之前，西恩斯是過得如何......」
月見草將頭貼近盆栽，似乎正聆聽著什麼。

「我們永遠都是朋友，不是嗎？」自言自語著。「總有一天，我們會一起找到曾經讓西恩斯感到熟悉、能夠安心生活的地方。」
月見草注視著被他捧在胸前的西恩斯。「相信我吧，因為，我也很喜歡西恩斯啊。」

月見草重新抬起頭來；空蕩蕩的平原上有一陣風吹過，帶著些微寒冷的氣息，呢喃著來自遠方的聲音。
「回去吧，幻影他也應該醒過來了，該是回去收拾的時候了。」
月見草在巨石上摸索著，似乎找到了開啟之處；他打開了岩上的通道，踏入，又轉了個百八十度的回頭看了草原一眼，最後離開。

AM 9:45 月見草從二樓展區返回大廳

「我出來了。」正如之前幾天的例行公事，月見草在櫃檯向服務人員報備；此時，服務員正和櫃檯前的另一個人在談話。
接待員注意到了月見草的出現，於是向第三者示意，接著對月見草說：「月見草同學，你出來啦...(神秘的笑容)...先說聲抱歉，請容我佔用你一些時間；我想為你介紹一個社團，或許你會有興趣......」
月見草疑惑地轉頭看著眼前兩人。同樣站在櫃檯旁的那人，是學長吧？
獵豹學長面對著月見草，開口說道：「月見草同學，你好，我是生物研習社的 波痕‧儷影，很高興在這裡見到你。」看來有些緊張。
「你知道生研社這個社團嗎？」
「不太清楚。」月見草眨了眨眼，「不過，我已經加入話劇社了耶。」
-----[OOC]-----

To:貓頭鷹
SOLO也能夠創造出有趣的劇情啊
就算只有一個人，試著在校園內單獨行動吧
等待，就一定會有機會出現

To:夜狼
主角嘛......RP的主角不就是RP世界本身嗎？
所有玩家都在幫忙建造整個世界──主角的完整。不過，換言之，由於主角並不是單指一個角色，或者也可以說主角就是所有玩家；有一種說法：能夠在故事中活躍的角色就是主角。既然如此，大家就努力表現吧，各位主角們。

我發現有個原本可以連起來的劇情線斷掉了......
幻，以及柴克......

有沒有[星期]的設定呢？
LR89 8/1 開學，RP是從 8/2 開始，同日解決[草莓奪還]的任務。
同樣是在8/2，不知道是誰說的：「快了，五天後的月圓之夜，就是轉換的時候了。」 (請注意月圓)
8/3 卡德在學生餐館告知巴茲將可在下個禮拜啟用他所申請的研究室
8/4 月見草早晨被趕出宿舍而在校園內遊蕩-目前的劇情線
8/5 米契爾與炎遺過招-目前的劇情線
    米腸跑到米契爾的教室卻找不到人-目前的劇情線
    幻在噴水池與月見面-目前的劇情線
8/7 月圓之日
柴克不知道跑到哪個時間點上(或許是8/5？那這樣他已經「遲到」五天了！除非是......)
若開學是在[禮拜一]，那麼8/5就是[禮拜五]囉。不知道學校有沒有放週末的假~

關於時間點交錯的問題，我認為RP的個別劇情線不要相差太多的時間(五天？)，不然會很容易亂掉。

......

矣 我也是下個禮拜二、三要期中考的高中生，同時，聽說期中考後再隔兩週有第三次的北區聯合模擬學科能力測驗考試......
人生，對許多人而言算最複雜的RP，真是一場有趣的遊戲啊。

放一句不相干的話上來：若能從「顯現未來」進步到「命令未來去做什麼」，就算是大功告成。
-----[/OOC]-----

----------


## 瘋虎

米契爾隨著炎遺來到了穴居.炎遺一面指著床邊的沙發示意米契爾上面.一面走向儲存櫃前.並從儲存櫃右側的暗門裡拿出了一條項鍊,項鍊的中央垂著一顆藍色的寶石,在寶石的中央間刻著由CT組成的文字圖騰,在圖騰的上方印著一個中間菱形旁邊六到爪痕的國徽,寶石的四周被鑲了8顆寶石,其中兩顆各有著藍與黑色,而其餘的寶石透明的似鑽石一般
看著手中的項鍊炎遺坐在自己的床上猶如說故事一般說道:

[等一下我說的你信不信由你,我出生的地方並不是這個世界而是在一個名叫烈封異世界的地方,(克狼大別K我阿><~~~~爆)我原本是在那裡一個名叫震都的國家裡的五皇子,而就在我取得八元素之心且過我300歲生日之時....]

[等等....你說你300歲了?還有如果你是異世界的人那又是怎麼過來的?還有]

炎遺板著臉看向米契爾說道:

[你等我說完再問拉,而且我們那個世界和這裡的獸人身體結構有些不同...(相關問題請至http://www.furnation.com/Digiknight/index3.htm)]噸了一下又道[再我三百歲的慶祝典禮上我父皇也派了一個任務,要我和我二哥去調查古老的傳送門遺跡,並且要在阻止從傳門來的人(因為就在國都附近)]

聽到這時米契爾臉色突然凝重了起來,以深沉的口氣向炎遺問道:

[你說的傳送門遺跡難道連接到學校那高塔上面?]

炎遺點了點頭說道:

[我們那世界的傳送門連結到高塔的三樓,那時我和我二哥剛從傳送門出來時碰到了一組由精靈和獸人組成的調查小組...]

[精靈和獸人聯手!!怎麼可能!]米契爾反常的大叫了起來

炎遺冷冷的看向他說道:

[我是不可能看錯的...,就是因為他們我下了八封詛咒,我二哥也因此被打的只剩下靈魂...]

米契爾沉思了一會道:

[那接下來?]

炎遺平靜了一下情緒說道:

[後來我和二哥因為擋不住那一群獸人和精靈的聯手使他們穿過了傳送門道了我的世界去...,並且和我國的軍隊打了起來,直到我外公出來才阻止他們的破壞...,之後我和我二個分別背判了八封刑和絕刑]

[絕刑?]

[是一種使靈魂與肉體一起死亡永不超生的刑法....,你別一直打斷我拉!]

[嗯...然後勒?]

[之後我父皇以自己的生命交換了我二哥的靈魂,在父皇死前把一些東西傳給了我,且叫我到異世界修練直到八封咒解開....,在去找我外公.....]

[那之後就如同你在傭兵工會裡留的資料那樣?]

炎遺再次點了點頭說道:

[我到這世界之後被當傭兵的銀月.嵐光給收養,並和他學習傭兵的知識和戰技,但就在一次我和他出去工作結束時遇到了刺殺...,銀月為了保護我而受了重傷....]說道了此時炎遺因為過度激動全身抖了起來,手握起的拳頭也被指甲刺傷流出的藍色鮮血給浸濕了.
米契爾一邊施起定心咒一邊說道:

[冷靜點!那這和你不上課一直往外跑又有什麼關係?]

炎遺看著他說道:

[為了早點把八封詛咒給解除掉阿!目前才解除到了二個水和黑的! ]

就在米契爾要繼續說時,穴居外面響起了一聲聲的打鬥聲....
-------------OOC--------------------
超多~~超累~~~這已經是濃縮板了><~~~XD希望打的還可以~~~XD

----------


## 幻貓

****************Ooc  開始*****************
to 炎遺：
哇！三百歲，跟獥有得拼了~

to BGs：
經你提醒我才想起
其實在禁忌森林就可以把跟法克的劇情連起來了‧‧‧‧
再找機會吧‧‧
***************Ooc  結束*******************

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

======OOC======
因為最近幾天段考的關係
所以只能偷偷的上來看XD
終於是考完了
真是累阿=3=
月見草好像變帥了XD
生研社那段....
我不知道我不知道我不知道(裝傻+搖頭中)
======OOC結束======
AM 10:00 返回宿舍途中

「空氣好像有點沉重的感覺....」邊說邊走著。

突然，月見草看到了一團黑影蹲在那邊，旁邊還有......一條掉在地板被壓扁的米腸。

「我的米腸....我的米腸....」那團黑影突然說了話。

月見草摸著牆壁靠過去看了一下，看到是一個黑豹獸人。

「我的米腸.....我的米腸.....」黑豹獸人還是歇斯底里的一直說著這句話。

「怎麼....好像越來越黑了...」月見草用搞什麼鬼的表情看著四周。

「呃....好可怕的低氣壓....整個人都掉進了黑暗的深淵裡了....」被嚇到掉了一些羽毛下來。

「此地不宜久留，還是先走好了。」身上冒著些許的冷汗。

西恩斯好像也在表示同意這樣做。

AM 10:10 學院???

「糟糕....好像迷路了....」有點緊張的樣子。(由此可知月見草是個大路癡bb)

月見草看著學院窗外，心裡閃過噴水池三個字。

「為什麼我迷路了還會想到這三個字阿.....真是奇怪.....」閉上眼睛無奈的說著。

西恩斯似乎在說:「說不定會有有趣的事情發生呢....」

「嗯.....」閉上眼睛沉思著。

「你這個笨蛋.....這樣還會迷路....」月見草的影子中突然站起了一個黑色的外形。

漸漸的...外形變成了幻影的樣子。

「搞什麼....妳什麼時候....」月見草驚訝的說著
。
「就是你跑遠的時候我把我自己的一些影子混在你的影子中，以防你再迷路。」幻影整理著自己的毛髮。(幻影的特殊能力控制影子操控者(爆))

「真是個神出鬼沒的傢伙.....」有點害怕的樣子。

「好了，先去吃早餐吧....」幻影無奈的說著。

AM 10:15 學院通道

「欸!你怎麼蹲在這裡阿。」巴茲對著米里斯說著。

「嗯....啊沒事。」米里斯說著。

「咦?綠色的羽毛?」米里斯看著綠色羽毛說著。

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
童音:有人想和我比老嗎?XD

我是夜狼~ 不是獥~

獥是我使喚的幻獸~
----------【OOC】----------
「暗！」炎遺小聲說了一聲，洞口馬上暗了下來。

「那是......」

「幾個不死心的調查者。」炎遺簡短的說，「最近比較少了......以前是一天三四個的。」

「是嗎......」米契爾沉思著，「它們的種族是？」

「獸人。」

「哦......」

「牠們大概一時半刻間不會離開了。」炎遺輕鬆地道，「要回去嗎？」

「嗯？好吧。」米契爾道。

一道藍光閃過，兩人回到了辦公室。

「我會受到什麼懲罰嗎？」炎遺問道。

「嗯......我斟酌給好了。」米契爾笑道，「畢竟我要公平點，其他學生這樣做可能早被送到訓導處了，既然你有特殊原因......」

米契爾想了一下，「後天晚上十點，到噴水池旁找我吧。」

「十點？」炎遺疑惑道，「那麼晚要做什麼？」

「月圓前夕，望月而詠......」米契爾突然喃喃唸著，眼神迷離。

「......」炎遺將手伸到米契爾眼前晃了晃。

「......對了，過幾天我去幫你『清場』吧......牠們在那裡，你不太安全。」

「這倒是不用麻煩，」炎遺說道，「我不希望因為我造成你們種族的自相殘殺，況且我自己能應付......」

「你是我的學生。」米契爾堅定道，「我不能讓你身處任何危險。」

「但是......」

「不然給你兩個選擇，搬進學校，或讓我去清場。」米契爾斬釘截鐵道，「我絕不允許我自己讓我的學生受到任何我能預防的危險。」

「我......」炎遺顯然被米契爾的強勢震撼住了。

「明天給我答案。」米契爾說道，「現在，回去上你的課吧。」

「哦......」

「你是王子吧！說話有氣質點！」米契爾笑道。

「是！」炎遺也笑了。

「對了......」

「嗯？」

「我是異世界的人，我會不會被......排斥？」

「呵呵......」米契爾笑看著不久前還很強勢，現在卻一臉擔憂的炎遺。

「這問題，你去問大家吧。」米契爾說道，「問問看你的同伴。」

「同伴？」炎遺疑惑地說道，「我有同伴嗎？」

「那就看你怎麼定義了。」米契爾揮揮手，「去上課吧。」

「嗯......」炎遺應道

但正炎遺要走出辦公室時，又回頭看著米契爾，欲言又止。

「還有什麼事嗎？」

「謝謝你......老師。」

「......走吧。」

炎遺離開，米契爾轉身為自己倒杯水。

邊喝水邊看著炎遺的背影，米契爾笑了。

『謝謝你......老師。』

『嗯？炎遺的哥哥嗎？』

『是的。』

『沒想到你能進入這世界生物的腦中啊......真有趣。』

『不過這是很耗力氣的，我不能久留。』

『那別待太久，你的謝意，我收下了。』

『嗯......請你務必要幫我弟弟解開封印。』

『我已經打算這麼做了呢。』

『你要牠找你......是為了這件事嗎？』

『是的。』

『噴水池底下......有什麼特別的嗎？』

『呵呵，那東西可好玩了。』

『？』

『裡面有個......生物實驗室。』

－待續－

----------


## BGs

再整理一次：

LR89 8/1 開學，RP是從 8/2 開始，同日解決[草莓奪還]的任務。 
同樣是在8/2，不知道是誰說的：「快了，五天後的月圓之夜，就是轉換的時候了。」 (請注意月圓) 
8/3 卡德在學生餐館告知巴茲將可在下個禮拜啟用他所申請的研究室 
8/4 月見草早晨被趕出宿舍而在校園內遊蕩。 從溫室出來後遇到幻影-*目前的劇情線* (生研社的串場部份就讓我來補如何？首先，我需要西恩斯的設定資料......) 
8/5 米契爾與炎遺過招。之後米契爾拜訪炎遺居住的[穴居]-*目前的劇情線* 
    米腸跑到米契爾的教室卻找不到人-*目前的劇情線* 
    卡德收到[噴水池]事件的通知而到噴水池旁教學大樓(應該就是那個花蕊吧？)3F上看熱鬧-*目前的劇情線*
    卡德在明天(8/6)要上米契爾的課(有一點糟糕耶......)
    幻在噴水池與月見面(傷假應該會讓他休息到下一個禮拜吧？)-*目前的劇情線* 
    幻和小貓約定晚上在噴水池見面
8/6 晚上十點，米契爾約定和炎遺在噴水池見面。呃......月圓前一日
8/7 (可能是)星期日 月圓之日，開學滿一周
8/10 月圓過後三天，巴茲的實驗室啟用！
柴克不知道跑到哪個時間點上(或許是8/5？那這樣他已經「遲到」五天了！除非是......) 
若開學是在[禮拜一]，那麼8/5就是[禮拜五]囉。不知道學校有沒有放週末的假~ 
就現在看來，禮拜六還是有人在上課......還是說沒有星期的設定？

大家(學生以及老師)的課表都排好了嗎？
目前已知月見草(8/4週四)上午十點前沒有課
炎遺：週二(8/2)上午有米契爾的魔法課程
            週五(8/5)有米契爾的魔法課程
前田：週二上午有歷史課(在魔法部)
         開學第一個禮拜就受傷(中毒)......不好的預兆......
巴茲：週二上午有米契爾的魔法課程
米腸：(？)到米契爾的課堂上實習
柴克：(？)手中握有[磁鐵]中，快點到學校報到吧。(應該是從下週一開始上課，週六、日為準備時間)

米契爾：週二、週五上午有一年級魔法課程
                週六有N年級的魔法課程
[真珠爆米花]......

這樣喔......怎麼都沒有人修其他學院的課啊？

----------


## Michile

======【OOC！！】======

是啊…發現人一開始多，就開始混亂了…＠＠”

不過阿夜好像開始有寫出米契爾的個性了，不錯…（－w－）

另外，我非常不喜歡插嘴，像是MSN那樣需要打字的就算了…
但還是會『嗯』…『這樣』…的，示意對方繼續說話，而不會隨便插嘴。
而疑問和質問等回應會在覺得對方已經把話說到一個段落時，才會開始…

最近沒什麼靈感，大概就只是推劇情和修改部份而已(－"－)
BGs大很用心在整理時間點，感謝m(_ _)m

======【OOC結束】======

----------


## 夜月之狼

-----------【OOC】----------
阿夜......￣﹁￣

時間點整理出來後 才發現~~~

有個時間點笨狼弄錯啦~~~XDXDXD

沒關係...... 不修改了

想辦法把它合理化中......
----------【OOC】----------
第二天。

『看你自己的定義了。』

「我的定義......」炎遺隨著人潮漂流到教室去，邊走邊沉思著。

畢竟在自己的世界活了三百年，交朋友是很久以前的事了。

要認定「朋友」這種東西，對老人來說，還真是一大難題啊！

「嘿！」肩被拍了一下，回頭一看，是巴茲。

「嗨。」

「怎麼啦？一臉嚴肅。」卡德在一旁笑道。

「沒事......」炎遺奇怪地看著巴茲，「你不是我們班的吧？怎麼走到這了？」

「陪牠來的。」巴茲一臉無奈地指著卡德，「和牠說不用補償我了......」

「怎麼可以呢？」卡德大笑道，「我可不能言而無信啊！」

「到這裡就可以了吧！」巴茲道，「我要回去了。」

於是，巴茲艱難地「逆流」直往主流走去。

「巴茲！」卡德大叫，「明天繼續啊！」

「哇噗！」有學生的慘叫，似乎是被某個不小心跌倒的重物壓到了。

「......」炎遺疑惑地看著兩人，「你們是朋友嗎？」

「是吧。」「不是！」兩個不一樣的答案同時跑出。

「......牠是順風耳嗎？」炎遺看著遠方巴茲消失處問道。

「牠對這件事特別敏感而已。」卡德輕鬆地說道。

「......」

「進教室吧。」卡德指著門說道。

「哦。」

米契爾饒富興趣地看著走入的卡德和炎遺，微笑著。

直到最後一位學生走入教室，帶上門後，米契爾才站了起來。

「好，各位同學，讓我們翻開課本第五十頁，『自保』......」

「叩叩！」突然，門響了。

「當你不知道對方是誰時，就要先確認對方的身份......」米契爾說道，「是誰？」

「新來的實習老師......」

「然後，保持高度警戒，直到你完全確定對方的身份......」米契爾舉起手並聚集能，「請進！」

「伊呀。」門開了，一隻緊張的黑豹站在門外。

「我......我是米里斯‧新月，你是米契爾老師吧？」

「米腸啊？找個位置坐下吧。」米契爾散去能說道，「這就是在戰爭休息時的自保，直到最後一刻都不能鬆懈。」

「老師！」一名學生舉手道，「如果進來的人已經被控制了呢？」

「那就閃躲！」米契爾道，「準確且快速地閃避攻擊，如果是保護的任務就護好目標！並盡可能地解開隊友的控制。」

「如果不能呢？」

「那就讓牠失去意識！但最重要的是，絕對不能，也不准殺了牠！」

「為什麼？」

「因為牠是你的朋友！」米契爾看了炎遺一眼，「牠是你最親密的戰友！」

「而且殺了隊友後，你就不能在這個隊伍裡了......」炎遺身旁一個聲音咕噥道，「大家心裡會有個疙瘩......」

炎遺回頭一看，是米里斯。

「嗨。」米里斯微笑揮手。

「嗨。」

「你還好吧？」米里斯問道，「你一直在發呆......」

「有件事想不通。」炎遺道。

「哦，」米里斯道，「那我就不能幫忙啦！自己想通的才是最正確的。」

「真的嗎？」

「呵呵，試了就知道了。」

突然，一個筆蓋快速且準確地擊中了米里斯的鼻子！

「啊嗚！」

「親愛的實習老師先生，你不應該讓學生在這麼重要的地方分心的......」米契爾笑道，「這些技巧也能用在要俘虜敵方時。用力攻擊牠們的頸後就好了。」

「然後，接好倒下的身軀，以免發出聲響，讓對方察覺有異......」

炎遺看著用力揉著鼻子的米里斯，笑了起來。

－待續－

想不出來也要用力地想啊啊啊啊啊~~~XDXDXD

----------


## 柴克

==========OOC！！==========
新增了兩個人物，大概都只會出現幾次而已吧

馬諾恩：妖精，鑄劍師，穿著墨綠色的連身長袍，以打造出各式各樣的武器為興趣，武器的品質時好時壞，所以客人的評價並不高，平時冷漠寡言，不太喜歡與人交際，似乎會對柴克造成一些影響？

伯薩：矮人，老舊武器店的老闆，微胖，平時都穿著獸皮衣，個性老實熱誠，對朋友總是非常的關注，似乎是馬諾恩的舊識

嗚．．．努力想進入學校中．．．@@（遲到了五天）
時間忘了說，基本上是跟前田同一時間，所以應該是8/5吧？
“磁石”盡量想辦法把它用掉中．．．
大家趕快進來吧！已經停滯了一段時間了說><~~~
==========OOC結束=========

話說在禁忌森林裡跟金屬怪打起來了之後，又過了大約半天的時間．．．

在人來人往的商店街中，柴克走進了一家古老破舊的店面（真不知道為啥這種店面會開在盛大的街道上？）

店裡燈光並不明亮，只有一盞靠牆的油燈，透過昏暗的光線，可以隱隱約約的瞧見散置在各處的幾張椅子和一個老舊的小吧台

「老闆！在嗎？老闆？」

「．．．．．．」沒有任何的回應，只是從裡面傳來了一些像是在翻箱倒櫃的聲音

在好奇心的作用之下，柴克漸漸的往吧台裡面走，突然從左前方的角落傳出了一個低沉的男音「建議你最好不要進去．．．偷窺他人隱私不是一件好事．．．」

柴克立刻將眼神坄向發聲之處，本能反應的裝備上鐵爪

「還有，最好不要馬上讓別人對你有敵意，想找死了話就另當別論了．．．」那聲音不屑的哼了一聲「不過你的武器倒是不錯，可以借我看嗎嗎？」從陰暗處走出了一個全身穿著墨綠色長袍的怪異男子，看不出來是麼種族的

「為啥我一定要借你看呀？」柴克叛逆的說著，心想「你剛把我罵的這麼難聽，還要跟我借東西看？想都別想！！」

「倒是沒有強迫你一定要給我看啦」男子突然從眼前消失「大不了我自己來拿罷了」轉眼間已經繞到了柴克的背後，左手扣著柴克喉嚨，另一手聚集了大量的能抵在柴克的背後

「你．．真卑鄙．．．！！」

一個聲音急急忙忙的從吧台後傳出「對．．對不起，讓你久等了．．咦？」一個長著白髮的矮人從吧台後走了出來，大概是因為用跑的，此時臉上已經流滿了汗

頓時，一個人、一個矮人和一個不知道種族的傢伙，站在大小不到10坪的店面僵持了大約3分鐘，矮人才回過神來說「這．．這是怎麼回事啊？馬諾恩？」

柴克身後的人這才回話說「沒麼，只是一點小事．．．」

----------


## 瘋虎

======【OOC！！】======



> 另外，我非常不喜歡插嘴，像是MSN那樣需要打字的就算了…
> 但還是會『嗯』…『這樣』…的，示意對方繼續說話，而不會隨便插嘴。
> 而疑問和質問等回應會在覺得對方已經把話說到一個段落時，才會開始…


=口=""其實那是因為為了讓接下來的比較好接才那樣打的><"""[有點對不起><""等一下如果有時間看怎麼改><~~]
TO:幻貓
      炎遺他哥....更老=口=",當初的設定是1024歲...[如果換算這世界大約24歲而炎遺設定才19歲...(因為那世界只要到了18歲之後.身體產生變化因此每半年才會老不到一個月.能力高點的甚至才1.2天...)]
對了補充一下上次忘了補充的名詞
八元素之心:如同其名是由八個基本元素所巨集成的一顆元素種子.當能力提升到一定的程度時會開始轉變為元素花蕾→元素蓮花→元素之體[當然是指烈封異世界的基本八元素](元素之核→元素種子→元素花蕾→元素蓮花→元素之體).可以為擁有者帶來源源不絕的魔法元素.(但要一個一個慢慢練出來{一共八顆^^"}~而且一但成長失敗就要重來!)
八封詛咒    :如同其名~可以封印八元素之心並且一同封印了身體裡的大部分力量與魔法!要解開除了要有強烈的元素衝擊之外還需要心境上的轉變!是一種極度麻煩的詛咒,且如果只是解開前7到詛咒也是沒用的!因為如沒把八顆元素之心收集其就會因為屬性的相克而使的理智漸漸喪失[除非是元素之核的時候!(如果只是一個元素進化通常會先將其禁制直到全進化為止)]
大約就這樣~~~~(因為還有很多東西但是因為是要到後期才會出現所以就先不打哩~~~)
=======【OOC！！】======
一上完課炎遺走出了吵雜的教室.從空間帶中拿出一個類似碗甲的東西裝備了起來.按了碗甲上的一個小凸點.只見一個光幕從碗甲的一條縫細中照射了出來.上面密密麻麻的文字寫著:
星期一  藥學與急救課程(上午)/空堂
星期二  魔法課程(上午)/空堂
星期三   社團活動
星期四   考古與歷史課程(上午)/藥學與急救課程(下午)
星期五   魔法課程(上午)/戰技課程(下午)
星期六   戰技課程(上午)/考古與歷史課程(下午)
假日       打工

看著課表.炎遺露出了難得的微笑.隨手把光幕關閉.心想:

[今天有戰技課,太好了~終於可以把上午魔法課的鬱悶發洩掉了]

隨意跳向一顆離自己最近的樹上.半躺在樹幹上.吃著出門時帶著的蘋果.看著天空不知不覺看的出神
就在炎遺看著天空出神的時候.一發中級風系魔法--風靈砲狠狠的打在炎遺的背上,就在風靈炮打向炎遺的同時前田也跑了過來並喊道:

[炎遺小伈!!]

似乎沒聽到前田的警告,炎遺連閃都沒閃的就被風靈砲打中了,但就在風靈炮打到炎遺的身上時不但沒有應該發生的爆炸,反而再碰到炎遺的衣服時轉為旋繞在炎遺身上的炫風,且帶動著週遭的風元素迅速的巨集到了炎遺的邊,就在前田被眼前的景象嚇到不知道怎麼言語的時候,一道藍色的強光把周遭的風元素與炫風全都吸到了炎遺的體內,就在四週的風元素被吸光的時候,突然炎遺的身體內爆出了大量的風元素,且炎遺的爪子也變成了天空的青藍色.....
-----------------------------------------------------
這次把課表完成了~~且也把炎遺的第三封印給解除掉了[風之封印]!剩下的火.雷.水.木.地.光~可能會在日後"碰巧"解除吧![畢竟心境這種事情是不能說有就有的啊 !]
(當時前田是在練習剛學到的中級魔法)

----------


## 幻貓

前田在練法？好吧~
解釋：
應該是他對照書本去練的，但是還沒完全掌握，所以打到炎遺~
是這樣對吧？
凌晨繼續打~

----------


## 幻貓

──────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧中院‧下午兩點整‧人類狀態
──────────────────────────────
「炎遺小心！」前田失聲叫道
這時的前田，在百般無聊下自行循著書本練法
但是因為本質與施法本來就不符產生一點問題，想不到竟然會失控

但眼前的景像卻出乎意料之外， 風靈砲‧‧‧竟然與炎遺產生了融合現象！
「怎‧‧怎麼可能？‧‧‧嗚哇！這‧‧這是怎樣？」
藍色的強光，伴隨著強勁的烈風，襲捲著周圍

幾分鐘後，終於漸漸恢復平靜
「呼‧‧‧‧怎麼會這樣？‧‧‧炎‧‧炎遺，你沒事吧？」
「炎遺？」
他眼前看到的虎獸人，正在緩緩的喘息當中
「你沒事吧？‧‧抱歉‧‧我練法術不小心失控‧‧還是第一次‧‧‧」
「呼‧‧‧哈‧‧‧那可能跟我有一些關係‧‧‧‧不不不‧‧我沒事」前田放下攙扶炎遺的手疑惑的看著他
「你真的沒事？‧‧‧那‧‧那剛剛一陣強風是怎麼一回事？」
「哈‧‧‧唔〈吞口水〉~沒什麼‧‧只是，你幫忙我解除了‧‧‧我的詛咒‧‧」
「〈嚇到〉詛咒？！這這這‧‧‧這個‧‧那‧‧‧我‧‧‧你沒事吧？」口才本來就不好的前田，現在更加的結巴，最後只能冒出那已重覆說過的詞
「真的‧‧真的沒事啦‧‧‧其實這說來話長‧‧‧這個‧‧唔‧‧我問你喔‧‧‧」
「‧‧‧哦‧‧什‧‧什麼？」
「你‧‧‧為什麼會這麼‧‧關心我？‧‧」
「嘎？‧‧‧‧這個問題‧‧噗‧‧很簡單啊！因為‧‧呃‧‧我們應該算是朋友吧！~是你先帶我去解任務的‧‧‧只是希望你沒受傷~」
「朋‧‧友‧‧‧」
「好吧，或許我暫時不要再練下去了，我先走了，掰‧‧‧‧」
前田帶有一點不好意思的轉身離開
「朋友‧‧‧」炎遺反覆思索這幾個字的意義，這幾個先前米契爾說過的字眼

──────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧宿舍‧下午兩點二十分‧人類狀態
──────────────────────────────
「真該死‧‧怎麼會失控？之前練別系的法術都不會這樣的‧‧」前田躺在床上反覆思考
他把頭蒙在枕頭裡，突然想到一件事
「對了，給那隻貓的藥好像快沒了‧‧‧」
起身，走向櫃子，找出一個小布袋
「啊喔，不是快沒了‧‧是根本空空如也‧‧‧又要去買了。」

──────────────────────────────
商店街‧街上‧下午三點整‧人類狀態
──────────────────────────────
「如果沒記錯，應該這裡直走過三條街‧‧‧」
他悠然走在街上，不時瀏覽櫥內的商品

走著走著‧‧‧‧
「唔？是誰！！」聽到風聲，前田猛然回頭
只見一個人〈猴子〉往後面狂奔
他的錢袋被偷了！
「啥？媽的‧‧‧滾回來！」他也跟著追，大家都在看著他，彷彿是一件好玩的事
跑幾步路，他才想到‧‧‧‧‧
「呆瓜，我可是法師耶。火炎彈‧炙熱爆擊！」舉起法杖，前田叫道
一陣鮮艷的紅光自前田的法杖併出，快速的飛過去
不一會兒，碰的一聲，隨後又伴隨著連綿不絕的慘叫聲
「哇‧‧‧」「好啊！」「帥呆了！」「真夠狠‧‧」
前田笑了一下，慢慢走到小偷面前，準備開始質詢
但是小偷只是不斷的慘叫，燃燒的效果持續發作
「嗯‧‧‧是這樣吧‧‧澆淋雨！」
嘶嘶的聲音冒了出來，水澆熄了火
「啊‧‧謝‧‧謝謝‧‧」
「錢拿來。」
「啊‧‧對不起對不起‧‧可是‧‧拜託大爺‧‧施捨一點錢吧，我上有老母，下有妻兒‧‧‧」
前田心想：老套，天下烏鴉一般黑
「拿來。」他冷冷的說
「老母已年屆耄耋，多有疾病‧‧」
「不要逼我再放一個火炎彈。拿來。」前田舉起法杖
「不不不不‧‧‧是是是‧‧‧」隨即交出手上的錢袋

前田接手，立刻感到不對
「火炎彈‧炙熱爆擊。」
碰的一聲，火球擊在地上，旁邊的人還納悶他為何趕盡殺絕？
「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊‧‧‧‧‧對不起對不起對不起‧‧‧」小偷又交出另外一袋
〈好厲害‧‧一瞬間就分成兩包以防萬一‧‧‧〉
「這還差不多。你腰間那一大袋是什麼？」
「呃‧‧‧是別人的布甲。這這‧‧」
「誰的？」「唔‧‧‧‧熊太他兒子珍藏的。」
‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧
*********************************************
背著那一包布甲，前田輕鬆的走向熊太的蛋糕店
〈營業時間好像快結束了‧‧‧〉「等等‧‧門先別關！」
「幹嘛？咦？‧‧‧你是，上次那一個‧‧啊！對啊，是這家店的恩人啊！來來來，快進來！不過草莓蛋糕賣光了，你要‧‧」
「唔，我不是來買蛋糕的啦~你兒子好像有一個布甲遺失了，我拿來歸還。」
「我兒子的‧‧‧布甲‧‧在你手上？」
「嗯，被小偷偷走了。我逮到他來還衣服。」
「這‧‧‧這‧‧‧謝謝！真的非常謝謝你的幫忙！他已經吵了三天三夜了！謝謝！你‧‧你等一下喔！」熊太高興的轉身走進店裡
「嗯？」
********************************
十分鐘後‧‧‧‧
********************************
〈好慢‧‧他怎麼會沒有效率啊？〉
沒多久，熊太一臉無奈的走了出來，手上拿著布甲
「怎麼樣？」
「唉‧‧‧真是被我寵壞了，這喜新厭舊的小子‧‧‧不如這衣服就送給你吧！」
「啊？！這，這怎麼行？‧‧」
「沒問題的！我穿，太小又沒用到。我兒子穿‧他剛剛才嫌太大。若是你來穿的話，一定可以的！」
「呃‧‧不行啦，我不能拿‧‧‧」
「請收下，就當作是上次欠你的禮物吧！十個蛋糕可能還不夠，你那時還受傷了呢！」
「唔‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧好吧。謝謝‧‧‧‧」
****************************************
人家不要的他倒無所謂，有情意就好
〈怎樣這布甲好像又大了一點？〉
前田坐在一個石塊上，開始檢視這個免費的東西
〈材質還不錯，不過有點像緊身衣。〉
他站起來把布甲展開來，一個拳頭般大小的東西掉到地板上
叮鈴噹噹噹‧‧‧‧
〈咦？是什麼！〉
一個被絲帶繫住的鈴鐺，在陽光照耀下閃閃發光
〈喔喔喔‧‧‧還不錯耶！〉
他撿起來，開始玩弄起來──一定是熊太送的！
「哈哈~真是謝謝~」
*****************************************
「倒是沒有強迫你一定要給我看啦，大不了我自己來拿罷了。」
「你．．真卑鄙．．．！！」對面的小店突然有人叫道
〈嗯？又怎麼了？〉
接著是椅子被推翻的聲音，他把布甲跟鈴鐺收好
〈是有人打架鬧事嗎？我瞧瞧‧‧‧〉
前田欺身過去躲在窗戶下聆聽‧‧‧‧‧

──────────────────────────────
──────────────────────────────

以後用雙線框著東西表示狀態及地點~
終於把跟柴克的劇情連接起來了~
謝謝瘋虎給我一個起頭點，要不然我不知道怎麼接~
前田除了對圓的東西以外，他對有聲音的玩意兒也有強烈的興趣〈誰叫他是貓~〉
兩個小時，又破了紀錄~〈好累‧‧‧〉
哨崗高級訓練學院，是根據BGs提供的意見改的~希望遊戲設定者同意~

----------


## BGs

=====OOC=====
補充生研的劇情
我怎麼覺得自己開始僭越一個觀眾應有的責任了......

再找時間整理一下關於[任務]的資料吧。
=====/OOC=====

LR89 8/4 AM 9:45

「啊...呃，這...這個...」波痕開始結巴了起來。依舊堅定地注視著獵豹學長，月見草在等待波痕把話說完。
服務員及時插了一句：「聽聽又何妨呢？月見草同學，那麼我就先簡單介紹生研的歷史吧。」

「[哨崗高級訓練學院]附屬生物研究社，簡稱生研，是校內歷史最古老的四大社團之ㄧ，由創校即成立的醫學研究社、化學部成立時所創的化學研究社於學院十二年時同怪物研究社合併而成。目前生研締屬在化學部以及魔法部的管理範圍下，本部位在[半月法陣]和魔法部間社團大樓1-4、1-5號教室，以及地下一樓的B1-1號教室；集合時則多半是在1-5。」停頓，看著波痕。

「...啊！」波痕突然回過神來，接口說道：「社團內部組別分為醫學組、生體化學組、植物組、動物組、怪物組、能與有機生命組這些較大的支派。像我就是植物、還有動物組的組員。各個不同組別間有獨立的資料庫僅開放給組內調閱；雖說如此，在研究或學習上有所需要時，各組之間還是會互相交流。」

服務員再承續下去：「生研成立的宗旨是要讓所有在生物研究方面有所長處的學生們有個能夠討論、交換心得的地方，並且統整各領域間交集的知識；當然，如果是在生物研究方面有興趣的同學也歡迎成為生研的一份子。而以我的眼光來評斷，我相信你必定在此方有所過人之處，因此希望你能加入生研。」

「藍影...」波痕低聲唸著，「我記起來了！這該不會就是藍影花吧？」激動地說著。

月見草下意識地抱緊西恩斯沉睡著的花盆，若有似無地點了點頭。
波痕的眼神閃閃發光，透露出一股狂熱。服務員則笑著遞給了月見草一張紙：「考慮看看吧，在下週一生研將舉辦一場入社說明，歡迎參加。」

月見草收下了傳單，又四顧週遭：學長正處於失魂的狀態，不知在興奮什麼；服務原則是又回頭處理桌上一疊的文件。
將單子收入衣袋中，月見草便安靜地離開。

AM 9:55

萊比錫和波痕還在寒帶溫室的大廳交談：
「老師，想不到竟然有學弟在飼養藍影花，文獻資料早就已經將它列入瀕臨絕種的植物了...」
「嗯，確實是有趣，而且，月見草同學看來對植物研究有獨到的見解。」

「無論如何，一定要想辦法拉他入社；多一個人，就可以多一份知識。」
「我們會努力的，萊比錫老師。那麼，我已經把文件送到了你的手上，先走一步，老師再見。」離開。
服務員只是笑了一笑，接著低頭，開始了沉思...

=====OOC=====
ㄟ...萊比錫是化學部與魔法部的老師，專長在植物以及醫療...
現在之所以會在溫室守門，單純是因為輪到她值班(七月中旬至本週結束是她的值班時間)
下週一(8/8 )上午有一堂她的化學課程，地點在花園(化學部花園)的一塊園圃，內容是植物研究...
有興趣選修此堂課程的同學請在"OOC"版面中報名！XD
人物資料再說...

To.lion
妖精出現在獸人的社區中是很危險的喔......該不會他是間諜？
曾經與人類共同生活的前田應該能夠認出妖精吧。
矮人就讓它成為少數種族唄，不然主要種族太多會很麻煩......

真期待[噴水池]的劇情線開始運作......
=====/OOC=====

----------


## 小犬

==========OOC==========
恩~~~接下來要往哪發展勒=口="
還是先把在暗處的反皇勢力拉出來好了~~~XD
=========OOC結束========
反覆想著前田所說的話,炎遺不知不覺中走到了戰技教室
無視於班上以著奇異的眼神看向自己漫步走向自己的位子
安靜並沒有持續多久教室又恢復了炎遺進來前的吵雜,
炎遺靠著牆低頭沉思著種種問題,就在炎遺覺得頭快當機拋開惱人的問題開始穩固元素之心--風之種子得禁制的時候,一團黑火在教室中間燃燒了起來,就在黑火消散的時候,一個鷹人站在中央,手中拿著一條墨紫色的長鞭,
不知為什麼炎遺總覺得在哪裡見過這個鷹人,但不管炎遺怎麼想就是想不起來
鷹人看著炎遺他們緩緩說道:

[我是你們戰技課的代課老師,你們可以叫我冽魂,再開始上課前我要先測試一下你們的實力,全都給我站成一排並進去這個黑室裡]
說完就伸手從空間袋中拿出一個黑色方塊,並拋向空中,只見黑色方塊一點點的變大直到變成一間黑色的房間

炎遺走到隊伍的後方並跟著長長的隊伍以著龜速緩緩的前進,就在炎遺走進黑室裡後,只見一個連接式的長槍飛了過來,一個側身躲過了長槍,但也在躲過長槍的時候想起了這名鷹人是誰

冽魂.歐里斯,害死銀月的兇手....

冽魂以著挑釁的眼神說道:

[嘿!想起我了沒阿?放心我這次的任務不是要殺了你,畢竟你還是重要的"key"呀!]

炎遺不理會冽魂所說的話瞪著鷹人吼道:

[亨!今天我就要以你的命祭拜天國的銀月!納命來!]

說完也不等冽魂反應過來就拿出冰精錐化成長劍往鷹人身上砸去
冽魂含笑躲過了炎遺的一劍,並從空間袋中拿出一個葫蘆狀的酒瓶,喝著酒看著炎遺笑道:

[嘿!別這麼生氣拉!大不了在幫你解除些包袱如何?那個前田好像跟你很要好的樣子,不如.....]
炎遺發瘋似的對他咆嚎道:

[不准你碰我的朋友!]

冽魂像是聽到了一件極度有趣的笑話一般狂笑了起來,看著炎遺笑著說道:

[朋友,你在這世界不可能交的到的,不說你在異世界的時候就因為太強大的力量使的沒人敢靠近,你想你可能交到朋友?還是說你想再次發生天芳的事件?]

炎遺抱著頭吼道:

[別在說了!我叫你閉嘴!]

冽魂笑著說道:

[我就是愛說你咬我?有能力就使我閉嘴阿?]

炎遺在聽到這句話之後突然冷靜了下來,看相冽魂緩緩說道:

[這是你逼我的,以凡.鋼茲之名立誓,解除加注於吾身之所有禁制!]

只見炎遺說完這句話之時只見三道光芒分別藍.青.黑三色圍繞著炎遺周身,幽蘭的瞳孔更是轉為了黃色
冽魂看炎遺的樣子吃驚道:

[沒想到短短的10年不到你就解開了三道封印,果然有下任帝皇的資質,恩...看來留不了你了!]

說完冽魂也一改之前輕藐的態度,舉起手中的長槍也不知呼就往炎遺的身上砸
但就在長槍要砸到炎遺的時候一道黑色的薄光擋偏了長槍,也就在長槍射偏的時候 炎遺動了
一道道水藍色的波紋與青色的風痕圍繞著炎遺手中的冰晶錐,炎遺口中緩緩道出:

[水中的精靈請企聽著我的訴說,空中精靈請隨我飛舞,在天與地之間開啟納古老的力量,風阿請賜與我猶如羽毛一般的輕巧,水阿請賜與我撕裂一切的力量,風甲水爪!]

只見冰晶錐爆閃出了強烈的光芒,並迅速的在炎遺的身上圍繞出了一身青色的凱甲,雙手也旋繞著深藍色的水紋波,凝鍊成了一雙爪子

就再雙方要大打出手的時候,黑室的外牆突然被打破了一個大洞,從洞口中走出了一個豹人和貓人....

--------------------我是幫小瘋虎留言的歐---------------------

----------


## 瘋虎

==========OOC=========
呼~~完成了!接下來就看大大們了^^"[雖然有點打出來的有點早^^"]
這個任務玩再集結大家一起解任務八^^"[不然都是支線任務><~]
========OOC結束========

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

=====OOC=====
最近很懶= =
可是看到大大們的努力
所以我就繼續我破碎的片段吧OTZ

對了!至於月見草要不要加入應該都很清楚了吧?(歐飛)
=====OOC結束=====
 學院???? AM10:20 
「呃...你陪我去化學部逛逛好了，我還不餓.....」月見草邊說邊走著。

「好吧...隨便你，不過我看你大概也不知道在哪裡吧?」幻影以諷刺的語氣說著。

「呃.....」有如箭正在穿月見草的心。

「看吧看吧，我果然說的沒錯。」幻影無奈的說著。

然後幻影很粗魯的抓住月見草的手，並且，大力拉著月見草走，使的西恩斯差點掉了下來。

「耶耶耶?」月見草心裡想著這是幻影第一次牽著他的手，不過頗粗魯就是了....

「欸!你應該是要去植物組的吧?」幻影還是拉著月見草的手。

「呃....你怎麼知道?啊!對了這張紙。」這句話使的幻影停下來，然後月見草把紙遞給了幻影看。

「果然沒錯....」幻影好像吐露我贏了的一絲笑意看著紙。

學院 化學部  通往植物組電梯 AM 10:30

「我跟你說喔，化學部的人都很詭異喔，不要被抓去當實驗品喔。」幻影越說越笑的恐怖。

「呃....」月見草聽到這句話後臉上好像有幾條線似的。

「還有喔，改造生物跑出來是家常便飯喔。」還是....越說越笑的恐怖。

「什麼!!!!!」月見草驚恐突然的大叫一聲。

「所以說，要清除爛攤子也是家常便飯喔。」果然還是....越說越笑的恐怖。

電梯很大的碰一聲。

「啊！到了到了。」幻影終於停止了恐怖的笑容。

電梯的門開了之後便是一隻巨大的野獸怒吼。

「吼！」不知該怎麼形容的野獸大聲怒吼。

「這個就是爛攤子嗎?」月見草冷靜的指著野獸說。

「阿!沒錯沒錯。咦?等一下，這裡是植物組的，應該不可能出現在這裡的是改造生物啊。」幻影疑惑的說著。

「那....先收拾這個東西吧?」月見草對著幻影說著。

「嗯....」幻影跟月見草跳開了電梯，因為改造生物的遲鈍所以撲向了已經沒有"獸人"電梯。

「阿!電梯毀了。」月見草說完後電梯就被改造生物硬生生的撞爛。

「先別說這個吧?先找個空曠的地方，不然這裡那麼狹窄，也就不能"殺個痛快阿!"」幻影順勢地跑向較深處的地方。

「阿?喂!等我一下阿!」月見草也跟了過去，隨後的並是一隻巨大的改造生物。

生物組 大廳 AM 10:45

「嗯....這裡應該就可以了。」幻影看了看四周。

「阿?就在這裡?喔....準備了!西恩斯。」說完後西恩斯的根部纏繞在月見草的手臂，在手指前形成了一個長槍頭的螺旋形狀，而花苞也很有精神似的回應了月見草的話。

「希望...你別拖累我喔...」幻影將她愛用的小槍拿了出來。

「放心吧!我不會的。」月見草笑笑的看著幻影。

而兩獸人面向了改造生物來的方向。

影之領域!  雨林之藤!

大廳便被有刺藤蔓和影子侵蝕了。

=====OOC之2=====
看來....我打的字數有限OTZ
之後在來想想跟野獸打的劇情吧OTZ
那個...後面兩個像領域招的是保護大廳OTZ
=====OOC結束之2=====

----------


## BOSS

剛離開卡德身邊的巴茲嘆了口氣
感覺輕鬆多了

[..那傢伙竟然蹺掉這禮拜學生會會長所有要做的事   還好他今天要上課]

走著走著就到了目的地----化學部

之前被獥抓的毒....還有史萊姆的.....因該還有剩一些吧  巴茲想著

只要還殘留一點  再加上身體製造出的抗體
我就能把毒跟解藥的成分分析在加以製造
雖然運氣不好
但這些毒平常可不好取得呢
先到生物組把毒取出吧......

想到這巴茲笑了笑  一腳踏進了往生物組的電梯

接著許多的學生也跟著近來

其中有一個特別讓巴茲注意

貓頭鷹?綠色的羽毛?好像在哪有看過
不過還真是少見呢......貓頭鷹族的數量一直不多

噹～的一聲
電梯的門打開　　眼前的是一隻怒吼的巨大野獸

各個學生看到了都好像習慣式的閃出電梯

orz.....看來這學校還真是多災多難＝　＝

巴茲也隨著人群閃到外面

而野獸則撲向電梯　接著就追著剛剛那頭貓頭鷹跑去

我也去幫忙好了．．．．巴茲將被上的黑色包包提了一下
往野獸移動的方向跑去

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
終於要上來接了......

......

......

......

怎麼跑出一個黑盒子啊XD

努力想中......~"~
----------【OOC】----------
「火球！」貓人手一揮，一顆火球從手上的杖飛了出去，擊向冽魂。

但只見冽魂動都沒動，火球竟自動轉向，飛往貓人。

「轟！」一聲爆炸聲，貓人面前多出了一隻手，是一旁的豹人的手。

但擋下火球的手卻沒有任何損傷，只有一些被燒焦的毛飄了下來。

「那就是你的包袱吧。嗯？」冽魂看著貓人道。

「前田？」炎遺驚訝道，「你怎麼會過來？」

「我......」前田剛要說話，被豹人打住了。

「做個防護罩，」豹人小聲地說，「一會兒可能會有點......危險。」

「老師？」前田疑惑地轉頭看著豹人。

「把那小子拖到一旁，你們兩個合力用能撐出一道防護罩。」冷靜語氣說得飛快，但前田感覺到強烈的壓抑。

「為什麼？」

「我怕等一下會波及到你們......雖然我會盡力地控制，但還是保險點。」

「我......」

「快吧。」

「炎遺......」前田正要跑向炎遺，冽魂發出了一道能，擊向前田。

米契爾馬上上前，將能擋了下來。

「快點！」米契爾吼道。

「老師嗎？」冽魂邪笑，「看不出來你在這裡過得還不錯嘛......」

「炎遺，小心點，米契爾老師有點不太對勁......」前田將炎遺拖到了角落，「用你的冰錐做出防護罩吧......」

「牠要做什麼？」炎遺疑惑地看著米契爾，問道。

「我也不知道......」

一道藍光閃過，米契爾放心地將頭轉回，瞪著冽魂。

「對我的學生做什麼呢？」米契爾冷笑道。

「呵呵，火氣不用這麼大吧，老師？」冽魂召喚出酒瓶，邊喝邊笑道。

「再說，我和炎遺也只不過是有一些......私人恩怨要解決的。」

「不過你可不能在我面前傷害牠啊。」米契爾還是冷笑，「讓我知道你有或要傷害牠，我可能就會干擾你們......」

「干擾別人的私事，這不是好習慣呢，老師......」冽魂手一揮，酒壺消失，一把長槍出現在手中。

「真是抱歉啊......」不過語氣和表情完全不是這回事。

「好了，現在我是該先除去阻礙呢？還是直接把你的寶貝學生殺了？」冽魂握著槍，打量著米契爾。

「我建議你先除去阻礙，不過......」米契爾道，「那可不是能輕易跨越的小土丘哦。」

說完，米契爾伸起雙手，嘴中喃喃唸著咒語。

「是嗎？那我倒要看看，那是怎樣的一座大山。」

冽魂身影一晃，人消失了。

下一秒，人又出現在米泌爾身後，手上的長槍向米契爾刺了下去！

米契爾被刺穿了！但冽魂眉頭一皺，回身用槍往背後掃了下去。

「轟！」一聲，冽魂的槍被米契爾以左手握著，而冽魂前方的米契爾則消失了。

「沒錯，那是......」米契爾笑道，「殘影。」

說完，右手強而有力地往冽魂的肚子打了下去！

冽魂踉踉蹌蹌地退了三步，倒是米契爾驚訝地打量著冽魂。

「蠻厲害的招式......普通人至少會斷幾根肋骨的，」米契爾將冽魂的槍握在右手上道，「這種防禦可真好玩......」

一團黑霧在冽魂的肚子前凝聚著，冽魂冷冷地看著米契爾。

「原來魔法師不全是近戰白癡啊......」冽魂冷笑道，「看來是我的失策，保持距離和你打好了。」

「呵呵，保持距離就安全了嗎？」米契爾道，「法師的遠距攻擊可不是好玩的。」

「我用的可是長兵器，你以為我會讓你施法嗎？」冽魂冷笑。

「我的武器也用得蠻不錯的呢......」米契爾道，「不過這種大的不太熟練，被我操壞了別怪我啊！」

「哼！你以為你能使用我的流星嗎？」冽魂冷道。

一響指，米契爾手上的長槍突然散成一團黑煙，黑煙再飛回到冽魂的手中，重新凝聚成一把槍。

同時，米契爾突然跪在地上，發出了奇怪的吼聲。

「哦哦！」冽魂興奮地叫道，「看來你中了大獎啊......」

米契爾狂吼著起身，兩手便往冽魂抓去。

冽魂輕蔑地笑了一聲，「哼，抓狂的野獸是傷不了我的。」

長槍一刺，將米契爾的右手刺穿了。

但只見米契爾冷笑了一聲，「縛。」

右手突然爆出了大量的風能，將冽魂包了起來。

「爆。」

爆炸聲響，地上的灰塵被爆風吹了起來。

風能四射，但往防護罩射去的能又以奇怪的姿勢轉彎，射向了爆炸中心的冽魂。

爆炸完，米契爾不支地跪在地。

「老師！」炎遺衝了上去，扶住米契爾即將倒下的身體。

「呵呵......真是有趣的老師啊......」爆炸中心突然傳出了聲音。

「小小的『發狂』就能造成這樣的效果，潛力無限啊......」

語畢，一股黑煙飄出，不久便消失了。

－待續－

發狂:能激發對手的力量和潛能 讓自己得到更多挑戰的變態高手才想用的輔助招式

不過對象會失去理智就是了

改良後可以成為有用的輔助技 不過會加倍消耗體力

在沒有強力肉體做後盾時使用 極危險

----------


## Michile

----------【OOC！！】----------
完全不對…你完全在寫一個格鬥家，不是寫米契爾
包含那個藏不住的表情和技巧…他憤怒的表情絕對不寫在臉上……
當他全程演技也不是這樣。

不過為了劇情需要，當做是多一個特技算了(－3－)"
另外，噴水池對他有什麼回憶嗎…？
----------【OOC結束】----------
（要打的東西晚點再一次貼上，太多要編…）

----------


## 幻貓

時間請盡量控制在晚上之前~
因為我要接一個前田再度發飆的劇情~
不好意思喔‧‧‧‧
噴水池？‧‧我一直搞不懂有什麼特別‧‧‧
凌晨來po

----------


## Michile

----------【OOC！！】----------
沒關係，可以先ＰＯ…我還沒打到後來的部份。

反正還沒ＰＯ上來可以再修改，幻貓請先吧：Ｐ
----------【OOC結束】----------

----------


## 豹冰

某閱覽室...
在一巨大的張杉木桌子上，幾百本字跡潦草，幾千套怪異圖騰，幾萬卷理論思想...
無盡的書本與宗卷，一層一疊的，以巧妙的平衡堆到了天花板上...
牆壁上的窗戶，只有些許陽光流洩近這幽暗的密室...
天花板上的弔燈，一道昏黃的光線，淡淡照在桌上的某處...
再桌子的一角，有一團黑影，緩緩起伏...
這時...「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!」
半邊的書堆倒了下來，全砸在這黑色物體上....................

----------


## 柴克

============OOC！！=========
好像接的有點晚耶
抱歉啦@@
不過總算把劇情銜接起來了，好累啊～～
好!!接下來嘛～～就交給後面的囉^^～
============OOC結束=========

商店街．薩伯的店    8/5（五）   下午3：20
=========================================
「沒有啦，只是一點小事．．．」馬諾恩平淡的說
「小事！？搶別人的東西叫做小事？」
馬諾恩像聾掉了一般不理會他的怒吼，只是緩緩的抽走了柴克綁在腰際上的鐵製長爪「喂！不准動我的鐵爪！！」
「吵死了！安靜一點！！」馬諾恩右手的能逐漸變成紫色，擊向了柴克的腹部
「嗚．．．」伴隨著一聲重重的倒地聲，一個黑色的球狀物掉了出來
「咦！？這不是．．．怎麼會在他身上？哼哼．．小子 ．．算你好運！」留下了這句莫名其妙的話，馬諾恩轉向了店長「那東西．．不用再找了，我已經找到了，沒想到會意外的在他身上發現」露出了難得的微笑「這就是所謂的因禍得福吧？」
「把東西還來！！！」突然從馬諾恩的身後傳出了一個陌生的聲音，一個全身灰毛倒豎的貓人，站在窗口怒目瞪視著裡頭的兩人．．應該說是三人，手中的法杖已經準備好隨時發出致命的一擊
「！！．．．．哼哼！！就憑你？」男子不以為然的發出了笑聲，但聲音從被包裹著的臉龐理發出，顯的非常的不清楚，但眼神很確切的在說著：「你要是拿的到就過來啊！」
「可惡！！．．．！？」貓人的眼神一變，從生氣變成了驚訝，而雙目也從男子身上移到了在後頭躺下的柴克，應該是柴克吧？此時的柴克全身發出了光芒，而身型也逐漸從原先的人類變成了一頭全身棕毛的大狼，原先綁住手腳的能也鬆脫了，此時正齜牙裂嘴的往這個方向注視著，彷彿正在窺視著麼
「嗚嚕嚕嚕～～！！」變成狼的柴克不分青紅皂白的撲了過來，嘴裡的每一顆尖牙都瞄準了男子的喉嚨咬去
馬諾恩輕鬆的閃了開來，但似乎受了點驚嚇「這是麼玩意阿？．．嗯？」不理會閃開的馬諾恩，柴克立刻轉移了目標撲了過去，把貓人整個壓倒在地上死命的掙扎，大狼的呼氣聲、貓人的喘氣聲、清脆的鈴聲以及四處撞到的東西掉落碎裂聲，場面又再一次的變的混亂不堪「去～～麻煩死了！『亂舞！凌空！疾風之刃！！！』」一段咒語從男子的口中喊出，瞬間，柴克整個從貓人的身上彈了開來，被數道真空刃給為團團包住，強烈的風壓在柴克的身上畫上了無數的血痕，大狼掙扎的想從裡頭出來，卻反而被整個拋向牆壁，猛烈的一撞似乎使大狼失去了意識，動也不動的倒在地上，鮮血不斷的在流出「好了，你應該是學生吧？趕快把他帶去醫療吧，至於這個．．」看了一下手邊的鐵爪「你不用擔心，時候到了我會還給他的『時空！交換！轉移之鏡！！』」在男子的面前突然出現了一面鏡子，鏡面好像是水波一樣的在晃動著
「等一下！！」一道風係魔法利刃般的劃過了男子的臉龐，包裹下的真面目竟然是一種尖耳綠眼的生物「你！！．．．妖精！！」
「替我轉告他，我不會虧待他的」說完，男子逕自的走入了鏡子之中，消失了蹤影，留下了在當場錯愕的貓人
「還是先想辦法搞好這邊吧．．唉～我難得的假日怎麼會這麼忙呢？」貓人心想

==========================================
前哨站 大門入口             8/5（五)   下午4：00
==========================================
「怎麼辦？」貓人背著柴克（已經變回了人類型態）走回了學校「米契爾老師．．．不知道在不在．．．不管了！先去看看吧！」

==========================================
前哨站 導師辦公室           8/5（五）  下午4：15
==========================================
「呼呼．．．請問米契爾老師在嗎？」貓人打開辦公室大門，往內搜索著老師的身影，最後終於在一個小角落發現了一個花豹獸人正和另一個狼獸人談論著事情
花豹獸人轉過頭來「怎麼啦？他是．．．？算了．．先跟我來吧！」米契爾跟身後的狼獸人道了聲抱歉後，隨即拉著貓人往辦公室外走去

==========================================
前哨站 醫療室              8/5（五)    下午4：30
==========================================
「前田，現在你可以跟我說是怎麼回事了．．」米契爾把受傷的柴克帶到醫療室接受治療後詢問著貓人
「事情是這樣的．．．」
「妖精．．．．」花豹獸人若有所思的閉上眼睛，
「妖精．．．．怎麼了嗎？」
「不．．沒麼．．．．．！？？」
「怎麼了？」前田看到米契爾突然反常的被麼嚇到似的縮了一下，整個眉頭都縮了起來，但只持續了大概5秒鐘的時間，就又變回了原先和善的表情
「恩．．．．炎遺．．似乎有事發生了．．前田！麻煩你跟我過來一下！！」
「阿？．．．．喔！」搞不清楚狀況的前田，這時也只有跟這老師一起走了
「『以風之靈．西爾夫之名，連接氣流之鍊引向未來…風之門！』」一陣旋風從米契爾的面前竄出，很快的已經變的可以讓一個成人穿過了「快！過來！」匆促的拉了前田的手，一豹一貓就這樣在醫療室裡消失

===========================================
前哨站 戰技教室            8/5（五）   下午4：40
===========================================
戰技教室中，學生排成了長長的一排等待進入已經擴充的黑室，而現在在黑室中的是炎遺和新來的代課教師冽魂
教室內颳起了一陣的旋風，米契爾熟練的從旋風中跳了出來，在空中翻了兩圈後優雅的著地，隨後則是前田，但可能是第一次的關係，前田竟被整個甩了出去，險些撞上了教室的牆壁「嗚．．．痛！這裡是．．．戰技教室？」
不理會教室中的學生各個都一片茫然的表情，米契爾快速的走到了黑室的面前，不管三七二十一就用魔法把牆壁給打碎了，隨即出現在眼前的是裝備了青色鎧甲及一雙深藍色爪子的炎遺，前頭站著一位手持長槍的鷹人
「炎遺！！！火球！！」前田揮了一下手杖，一顆火球從手邊朝鷹人飛了過去，但火球卻突然轉了向，往貓人的方向衝了過去
「轟！！」一隻手出現在前田的面前，擋住了迎面而來的火球，是米契爾的手，雖然有一些毛燒焦掉落，但本身似乎沒有太大的傷害
「前田？」炎遺驚訝的問「你怎麼會過來？」

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
原來笨狼還是不太了解米契爾......~"~

想表達為了學生而拼命的老師形象XD
----------【OOC】----------

----------


## 瘋虎

==========ooc===========
呼.....好想打炎遺發狂的場景[手好養阿.....]
但那樣多半又會有犧牲品=w=""
好吧......在設計一個消耗型人物~~~xd[星期三把文po上來~~~xd]
[期待幻貓和Michile.E的新作~~xd]
=========OOC結束=========

----------


## 幻貓

───────────────Ooc開始───────────────
耶~lion來接了~
打得真是累，不過就像瘋虎說的，打人家發狂令我熱血沸騰！
下次找機會也讓炎遺發狂吧~
───────────────Ooc結束───────────────

前田下了一道法術「火燄彈，強力爆擊！」
拳頭大的火疾往洌魂飛去，其速度是一般火球的兩倍
但是怪的是火球轉向了，反而往主人這兒打過來！
轟！
米契爾伸手去擋…………
「老師！」前田跟炎遺同聲叫道
「做個防護罩，」米契爾小聲地說，「一會兒可能會有點......危險。」
「老師？」前田疑惑地轉頭看著米契爾，他的臉………滿臉都是憤怒………
「你們都到一旁，兩個合力用能撐出一道防護罩。」「為什麼？」「我怕等一下會波及到你們......雖然我會盡力地控制，但還是保險點。」「我......」「快吧。」 
「嗯………炎遺，走吧。」「唔…………」

到牆角，只見兩人已經要打了起來
「我們最好快點………我要借你的能………」
炎遺雙手舉起冰精之錐，前田將左手放在上面，說：「火燄壁罩！」
***********************
在防護罩內，兩人一邊看著戰況一邊討論著
炎遺跟前田快速的講了一下他的身世，而前田則是驚訝無比
當米契爾的手被戳了一個大洞時，前田失聲叫道〈老師！〉
等到米契爾施完法跪在地上，炎遺不顧危險而衝了出去，他知道洌魂一定會追打…………
但值得慶幸的是，洌魂並沒有這樣做。「呵呵......真有趣的老師啊......」爆炸的中心傳來一道聲音，「小小的『發狂』就能造成這樣的效果，潛力無限啊......」 
他消失了…………前田也收了壁罩跑過來
「老師，你的手………」「冰精之錐，施展你那天使般的治療之翼吧！」
米契爾的左手被強烈的白光所罩著，不一會兒洞就消失了，但是還有傷痕………
「謝了………炎遺啊………你的對頭還真是強啊…………」「他是發起叛變的第一人………其他還有更強的…………」
「唔………不管怎麼說，隨時保持警戒，我不知道以後會不會有人趁你睡覺桶你一刀………前田，你也是………隨時，保持警戒…………」

──────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧噴水池‧晚上七點整‧貓狀態
──────────────────────────────
一隻灰色的貓坐在噴水池下等，口中叼著一個藥包
〈我好像只有跟她說晚上沒有說幾點…………真糟糕……〉
〈今天還真是發生不少事，先是我的球被偷、炎遺說什麼詛咒解除、遇到小偷、得到鈴鐺《笑》、結果鈴鐺又被偷走了一下、再來炎遺的對頭又找上了門來…………老天，誰知道接下來還有什麼事會發生……………〉
****************四十分鐘過後**************
一個白色的身影從草叢中冒了出來，一步一步的走向水池
原本臥坐的前田趕緊坐了起來，吞了一口水
「嗨………」「嗯……藥呢？」「就是這一包………你媽媽怎麼樣？」
「嗯，幸虧有你的幫忙，他已經可以走路了。」「喔………那……那還不錯………他人呢？」「這個………在草叢中等著我呢，有事嗎？」「〈驚〉什什什麼………喔……沒事沒事……嗯……我想問問，你的名字………」「喔，叫我荷莉就好了。怎麼啦，這麼緊張？」「沒有沒有…………唔！小心！」
一團青色的球飛了過來，前田趕快推走荷莉！
炎球打到地板後反彈，又回到了發動者手中
「可惡………洌魂………」「嗚……你……你說什麼………」

「哼哼………在這裡跟母貓調情，真有你的…………」

「荷莉，聽我說………趕快回你媽那裡，快！」「可是………」「快！我護著你…………」話還沒說完，第二團火球就飛了過來
碰！
爆炸聲伴隨著濃濃的煙，一個貓獸人從煙霧中緩緩站了起來
「該死…………只會暗箭傷人……」
「……哈哈哈哈………好笑……我連正大光明的跟你打都能贏，你信不信？接招！」第三顆炎球又飛了過來
「火燄壁罩！」一大團火燄籠罩了前田，但他知道這絕對擋不住

因為在獸人狀態他的法力數值會降低，加上眼前的敵人非同小可………
「嗚哇！」護罩被擊得粉碎，前田也多少受到一點影響
「怎麼樣？」洌魂冷笑道
「啐……………好………跟你拼了！」他舉起手中的法杖，往洌魂奔去！
「噗哈………近戰？你死定了！」他召喚出直槍，直往前田戳

前田的杖頭本來就比較重，在揮動時不免會使動作停滯，這給了洌魂進攻的機會；再加上洌魂本身是個身經百戰的戰士，前田只是個普通的學生，經驗上自然就給比了下去。
前五招由前田進攻，攻勢凌厲，但都給洌魂輕鬆的擋掉，完全沒有帶到他的一根羽毛。五招一過後，列魂冷笑了一聲，開始由守勢轉為攻勢，不出三招前田就被打得左支右拙、狼狽不堪，腹部還被洌魂的直槍末端捅了一下。
「嗚…………該死………喝！」中招後前田立刻跳開，稍微喘一下氣，再往洌魂攻去
他水平把法杖揮過去，洌魂擋格，並以武器接觸點為轉軸，在尖端處向下施力，讓前田的下巴又冷不防的中了一招。
這時，前田的心自發性的猛然震了一下。但是他無暇去管這件小事。
洌魂又開始進攻，但是前田奮力擋了兩招以後，法杖被他狠狠的打飛到噴水池旁，還震的前田的手臂、虎口隱隱作痛。洌魂拋下武器，向前衝出，抓起前田的衣領，將他的身體高高舉起。

「哇哈哈哈………你可知道我是誰？敢跟我打，算你還有種………」
開始不對勁了……他的心又狂烈的震了兩次………但他不甘勢弱的回嘴

「啐……我知道……你是大混蛋一個………」
「哼哼哼……死到臨頭還在跟我耍嘴皮………去死吧！」說完，一拳就往前田臉上打去
左手放，右手打，讓前田的身體飛向牆面，撞了一下〈嗚哇~〉又掉到地上
「哈哈哈哈哈…………該讓你上西天了，我讓那隻母貓跟你隨行怎麼樣？」他一步一步的走向前，撿起了直槍且聚集了大量的能
前田的痛楚彷彿消失了，他只感到心藏不停的激烈跳動，全身上下好像在燃燒
他知道，另外一個「他」就要出來了……
「好好好……我讓你出來……但是先讓我把話說完……」「你在自言自語什麼？祈禱嗎？」
伴隨著沉重的喘息聲，前田口中倂出一句話「洌魂……你要逃趁早……要不然待會兒你有得受了……」
「嗚哈哈哈哈………這笑話真是有趣，你這小子還蠻幽默的，難怪炎遺對你這包袱那麼『意深情重』！哈哈！怎麼樣，你有什麼遺言要我傳達的嗎？！」
「嗚嗚嗚嗚……我已經警告過……嗚吼吼吼……警告過你……不要在陰間怪我……唔唔唔……」
「你要是真有那麼厲害就站起來打我啊！怎麼樣？！」洌魂感到有些怪異，但他還是以輕蔑的語氣對伏在地上的前田說

「唔唔唔唔…………如你……所願！……嗚啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊……吼吼吼吼吼……」
「啥？」
前田的身軀不見了？！但是下一秒洌魂發現他就在自己眼前！
他看到的，不是平時的前田，而是……而是面目猙獰的魔王！
他還來不及回招，左胸就已經感到痛楚，前田的爪子已經劃過洌魂，又消失在他眼前……
「唔唔……該死，防禦之療……」他舉起右手進行治療……掉了幾根羽毛……
沒多久，前田又站在自己面前，蹲低了身軀準備攻擊……顯然就是一隻兇猛的惡貓！
洌魂突然瞥見有一個東西在發著微光……是他尾巴上的金環？！為什麼有種似曾相識的感覺？難不成是‧‧‧‧炎遺家族的魔影環？！
「唔吼吼吼吼……吼喵！」
「媽的！敬酒不吃吃罰酒，接我一招！」洌魂舉起長槍開始使出自創的一路槍法進攻
不過，洌魂雖然很快，但是前田比他更快……
啪唧！
但令他震驚萬分的是多年來伴隨他的直槍就這樣硬生生的被劈成兩段！
他還沒想透，前田就已經把他舉了起來，就有如剛剛他自己被舉起的場面……
「什什什麼……你……不不不要啊……」洌魂這時才感到恐懼
而前田的臉上閃過一絲邪笑，右手出爪………「吼喵！」
「嗚哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇…………」
碰！這次是洌魂的身體撞到了牆壁，右胸已經被鮮血所覆蓋，四周掉滿了羽翼，隨之而來的是排山倒海而來的痛楚──這爪痕起碼也有五公分深，只差一點就是心藏了
「嗚嗚嗚……救……救命……」他感到死亡正慢慢的襲上來……前田也一步一步的走向前
「嗬嗬嗬……」眼看洌魂就要命喪前田爪下了……他閉起眼睛準備面對

碰！
「嗚嗚吼吼吼……嗚喵？」
前田的後腦勺敬莫名其妙的受到重擊！他已經有些站不穩……
洌魂微微睜開眼，他在做什麼？為什麼還不快解決自己？
碰！
「吼吼啊啊啊啊……」
又一次重擊，這一次讓前田真的倒下了……
這些，只看得洌魂一頭霧水。

「冰精之錐，依血緣之契約──消除加住於吾身之術」
這時，洌魂看到炎遺跟米契爾從藍光中走了出來。

─────────────────────────────────
─────────────────────────────────
累‧‧花了超過三小時來打‧‧
可憐的洌魂啊~

----------


## Michile

---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------

把自己的部份再寫一下…（謎：你在混啊！）
寫著寫著，應該可以再想出些什麼……

---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

　　「再怎麼說，請先搞定你召喚出來的寵物。」

　　米契爾看著炎遺，看似溫和眼神之下的堅定容不下炎遺提出第二個選項的餘
地。然而炎遺在搞定自己的意識狀態之後，正爆出一股怒氣想大罵的時候，又馬
上被壓了下來。

　　「除非你想跟那大傢伙玩，不然就快點！」米契爾在最後兩字特別加重語氣
，帶有一股更強勢的震撼。

　　「唔…」

　　炎遺低吼了一聲，有些不情願的將那冰之魔獸封了回去。花豹一貫的輕鬆笑
臉從虎人的眼中閃過，而虎人的手中又接回那熟悉的觸感。

　　「這個還你。另外…我們需要談談…」米契爾輕輕搭上虎人的肩，另一種型
態的壓制。

　　「有關於你的事情。」

　　「抱歉，同學們…」他對著教室的方向喊著。「這節先自習。」

　　虎人看了看凌亂的現場，說著：「不先收拾一下？」

　　「那些？」

　　總是掛著笑容的豹人，在他的臉上再摻了些傷感，他平靜地說：「交給月就
行，他最喜歡也最擅長復原，尤其是這兒…」

　　「月？」炎遺一邊想著。「剛才腦中的聲音不正是他…那個破壞我計劃的傢
伙。」

　　「這地方對他來說有啥重要…」

　　「……」

　　米契爾靜靜地看了一下噴水池的方向，眼神有些黯然。沒一會，他迅速轉換
表情，將炎遺帶開。

　　「不說這些，走吧…」語調仍然是輕鬆而平緩的。





　　半路上，感覺到同事的不適，米契爾的鼻頭皺了一下。

　　「再怎麼說還是同事，稍微關心一下吧。」

　　『時間又到了，有些失控？』

　　『嗯？』回應的聲音刻意不表現出現在的狀態。『你那裡情況如何。』

　　『轉移話題？好吧，不打算回答這問題也罷…操縱者是學生一名，我正要和
他談話。』

　　『他沒事？』月仍然保持鎮定。

　　『那一下被我擋了下來。除了反應有些異常，基本上無大礙。』

　　『有受傷嗎？』

　　『哈…這個問題問其他老師會覺得你在關心他們。』米契爾輕笑一聲。『這
種等級的想讓我出現外傷，那只能說我之前是白活的。』

　　『被我增幅的攻擊，可不相信你沒事…』

　　『信不信由你。』

　　『且那魔物…不，那孩子力量不錯。』

　　『是啊，不善忍耐了些。』

　　『送點治癒過去吧？』從語氣可以隱約感覺到他的手掌正在抬起。『別想閃
避。』

　　『聽起來比較虛弱的好像是你呢。』

　　從身後吹來一股清爽的風，令人為之精神一振。而身旁的炎遺看起來似乎鎮
定了許多。





　　豹人在炎遺的帶領之下，到了他平日藏身之處－－【穴居】。

　　他指著床邊的沙發，對豹人示意著，而他則是稍微看了看這周圍之後，才輕
鬆地坐在上面。

　　炎遺從儲存櫃右側暗門取出一條墜飾，墜飾中央鑲有一顆藍寶石，其上刻有
ＣＴ所組成的文字圖騰，圖騰上方印有菱形圖樣的周圍各有幾道爪痕的圖示，藍
寶石四周有八顆較小的寶石，兩只有著藍色或黑色的光輝，其他則是似水晶的剔
透，又像鑽石的閃耀。

　　「等一下我說的話，信不信由你…」

　　「請說，我傾聽著。」

　　在米契爾眼皮之下的炎遺，看著項鍊，坐在床邊，像是說故事一般。

　　「…我出生的地方並不是這個世界，而是在一個名叫烈封異世界的地方。原
本是在那裡一個名叫震都的國家裡的五皇子，而就在我取得八元素之心且過我三
百歲生日，在我三百歲的慶祝典禮上，父皇也指派了一個任務，要我和我二哥去
調查古老的傳送門遺跡，並且要在阻止從傳門來的人。」

　　「等，三百歲…你們世界的年齡計算方式和我們這裡不同？或者是說身體的
構造？」

　　看到炎遺點了頭，他接著問，語氣顯得深沉。「至於你來到這個世界的原因
，應該是那高塔之上連接著你們世界的傳送之門？」

　　「是的。回答你剛才所說，我們那裡的族人們，身體確實有著和你們不同的
地方。」

　　「嗯…那，在傳送門之後？」

　　「我們那世界的傳送門連結到高塔的三樓，我和我二哥剛從傳送門出來時，
碰到了一組由精靈和獸人組成的調查小組…」

　　「等一下，是靈魂形態保持中立的精靈族群，還是仍然與我們處於敵對狀態
的森林種族妖精，這點我必須搞清楚！」米契爾鎮定地說著。雙目之間的鼻頭上
皺痕，和下垂的嘴角都說明著格外凝重的表情。

　　「都那時候我哪管得了那麼多！」對方大吼著。「就是因為他們我下了八封
詛咒，我二哥也因此被打的只剩下靈魂！」

　　得不到答案的花豹沉思了一會，臉上的表情比之前顯得平靜。

　　「如果是精靈，那麼需要注意的只有我們這裡有沒有所謂的調查小組曾經來
過這裡；如果是妖精，那事件就不只如此了…」米契爾一邊思考，一邊示意炎遺
繼續說下去。

　　「後來我和二哥因為擋不住那一群獸人和精靈的聯手，使得他們穿過了傳送
門到達我的世界去，並且和我國的軍隊打了起來，直到我外公出來才阻止他們的
破壞。之後我和我二個分別背判了八封刑和絕刑……」

　　「絕刑？」

　　「是一種使靈魂與肉體一起死亡永不超生的詛咒…你別打斷我啦！」

　　「不好意思…」米契爾臉上掛了點歉意。「你在這裡頓了一下令我以為你所
說的話告了一段落。」

　　「之後我父皇以自己的生命交換了我二哥的靈魂，在父皇死前把一些東西傳
給了我，且叫我到異世界修練直到八封咒解開，再去找我外公。」

　　「之後就如同你在傭兵工會裡所留下的資料？」

　　「是的。」炎遺點了點頭。「我到這世界之後被當傭兵的銀月．嵐光給收養
，並和他學習傭兵的知識和戰技，但就在一次我和他出去工作結束時遇到了刺客
…銀月為了保護我而受了重傷……」

　　此時炎遺因為過度激動全身顫抖，握起的拳頭也因為情緒的影響，使得無意
識露出的指爪刺傷雙掌，而不斷流出藍色鮮血滴到了大腿上。

　　「冷靜點！」米契爾站起身，雙掌按住炎遺的肩搖晃著，試圖讓炎遺清醒些
。「而且我要問的是你從課堂上蹺掉的理由。」

　　「為了早點把八封詛咒給解除掉阿！目前才解除到了二個水和黑的！」嵐光
大喊著，而此時外面傳來陣陣打鬥的聲響。打斷了正要繼續追問的米契爾。

　　「暗！」炎遺馬上輕聲說道，洞口立刻被黑暗籠罩。

　　「調查者？」直覺讓米契爾做出這種猜測，同時也本能地壓低聲音到需要專
注聆聽的程度。

　　「是…他們還有幾個不死心的傢伙會在這附近徘徊，不過最近明顯較少。」

　　「是嗎…」沉思了一會，花豹繼續發問。「種族是？」

　　「獸人。」

　　「嗯……」

　　「他們大概暫時不打算離開吧…」炎遺苦笑，轉頭面向著發著紅光的雙目。
「要回去嗎？」

　　「嗯，暫時先這樣。」從紅色雙眼傳來的聲音。





　　一陣藍光閃過，回到空無一人的辦公室外。

　　「嘖！好啦，反正我知道又要來個什麼狗屁懲罰的…」

　　「嗯…我勘酌一下。」花豹臉上掛著令人猜不透的笑意。「雖然你的理由不
單純，卻選錯了時機，這是我必須保持公正的原因。再說其他學生若也做出像你
這樣頂撞師長的事，可能會先被送到訓導處關照一下。」

　　「明晚十點，噴水池見。」

　　「十點？」炎遺疑惑著。「那麼晚幹麼？」

　　「月圓前夕，望月而詠…」豹人自語者，眼神有些迷離。

　　「喂！搞啥啊！」虎人伸手在豹人的面前揮了揮。

　　「…對了，幾天後幫忙清場吧？他們在那裡會造成威脅。」

　　「這倒不用麻煩啦…」炎遺不以為意。「況且那些雜碎我還能應付，多謝雞
婆…」

　　「你是我的學生。」米契爾一臉嚴肅，堅定地說著。「這是我身為教職的責
任！」

　　「啥啊…」

　　「不然給你兩個選擇，搬進學校，或讓我去清場。」米契爾斬釘截鐵道，「
我絕不允許讓我的學生受到任何我能預防的危險。」

　　「呃…」顯然炎遺再次被米契爾的強勢震撼。 

　　「明天給我答案。」米契爾說道，「現在，回去上你的課。」 

　　「喔……」 

　　「王子吧！說話氣質點？」豹人的背影回頭對著炎遺笑著。

　　「…哈！」炎遺笑了出來。

　　「對了…」

　　身後傳來的這兩字使得手插褲袋的花豹教師停下腳步，但沒回過頭。

　　「嗯？」

　　「我可是從別的世界來的傢伙…會不會被……被排斥？」

　　「哼…」他眼前的背影傳來一陣從鼻息跑出來的輕笑，轉頭望了一下不久前
仍然火爆的小子，現在卻在臉上寫滿了擔憂。

　　「這問題，自然會給你答案。」米契爾平和地說著。「會從同伴那裡得到。
」

　　「同伴？」炎遺撇開望向背影的視線。「哪來的同伴…」

　　「看你如何定義…」那身影揮揮手，繼續向辦公室走去。「準備好就去上課
吧。」

　　「……」





　　回到辦公室，不經意地一瞥，看見炎遺還在不遠處，微開的嘴巴像是想繼續
說些什麼。

　　「還有事嗎？」

　　「…謝啦。」有些倔強的嘴吻撇到一旁，但似乎從那藍毛覆蓋之下的臉透出
難得一見的紅暈。

　　米契爾再次微笑著，他輕輕閉上眼，隨後望向炎遺。「去吧。」

　　轉身為自己倒杯水，讓自己輕鬆地坐上椅子，無論是什麼時候看都看不出之
前究竟發生了什麼的笑容，在此刻仍然是安份地戴在豹人的臉上。

　　『謝謝你…老師。』

　　『嗯？炎遺的哥？』

　　『是的。』

　　『呵…』米契爾的嘴角又上揚了些。『能夠來到這個世界的生物腦中，真有趣

。』

　　『不過這很消耗力氣，我沒辦法久留…』

　　『嗯，不用待太久，我收下你的謝意。』

　　『…請務必要幫助我弟弟解開封印。』

　　米契爾視線向旁一移，輕輕閉上眼。『我想，但這是需要機會的。』

　　『你要他找你…為了這件事？』

　　『我只能說是為了更了解學生的情況，來調整我的指導方針。』

　　『…噴水池底下…有什麼特別的嗎？』

　　『啊哈？應該吧…』

　　『？』

　　『裡面有個生物實驗室。』米契爾將一個旁人聽來特別毛骨悚然的地點，輕
鬆寫意地說了出來。





　　「嗯，時間到了…」豹人教師看了看桌上擺放的小型時鐘，抓了幾本教科書
便往教室的方向走去。

　　抵達了教學室，看了看自己手上的教本－【初級法術學】和【實戰技巧】，
確認了課表後便一派輕鬆地走進去，並且看著門外陸續進入的學生，其中看過的
幾個面孔讓他臉上平時看來慵懶的表情加了些光采。

　　看來像是最後一名學生抵達教室，他看著教室內掛著的壁鐘，一邊看著學生
將門帶上，才站了起來。

　　「好，各位同學，讓我們翻開課本第五十頁，這次講到的是有關於『自保』
……」

　　兩聲清脆的敲門聲，打斷了正在授課的花豹教師。

　　「當你不知道對方是誰，就要先確認對方的身份…」一個絕妙的機會教育，
他一邊說著。

　　「是誰。」他將聲音放大些，但並沒有將視線轉向門邊，直到一個熟悉的聲
音從門邊傳出。

　　「新來的實習老師…」

　　「然後，保持警戒，直到完全確定對方的身份…」他一手拿著鋼筆，一邊轉
著。

　　「請進。」

　　此刻被製造出緊張氣息的沉默教室，開門的聲音顯得格外尖銳刺耳。門外的
是被氣氛感染，也顯得不安的黑豹。

　　「我…我是米里斯．新月……米契爾老師？」

　　「啊，米腸？找個位置坐下吧。」目光仍然注視著黑豹，一面對著台下說著
：「這就是在戰爭休息時的自保，直到最後一刻都不能鬆懈。」

　　「老師！」一名學生舉手道：「如果進來的人已經被控制了呢？」

　　「好問題…」

　　花豹一面看著找到位置的黑色大傢伙坐穩，一面對著台下的學生說著：「以
解除對方受到控制的狀態為第一優先，不管是讓他暫時失去意識或是使他的神智
回復。只要能夠使對方安定下來，在最少傷亡的情況下都是可行的。」

　　「如果不能呢？」

　　「連使他失去意識也沒辦法，就束縛對方的行動，最重要的一點就是…避免
殺了對方！」

　　「為什麼？」

　　「即使不是友方，被控制的人大多也不是出於本意要加害於人，還是有可能
再度成為我們的戰力。」豹人掃視著台下的所有學生。「尤其對方是你們的朋友
，那你們會更明白這一點。」

　　台上的米契爾繼續授課，而台下仍然有個問題仍在炎遺的腦海中迴繞著，這
使他的行動近乎凝結的停止著。而這時從他身旁傳來一個熟悉的聲音，把他稍微
拉回現實。

　　「如果把隊友殺掉了，就沒辦法在這個隊伍裡了…」

　　「？」

　　「大家的心裡，可是會有個疙瘩……」那聲音咕噥著，帶著一點鼻音。

　　炎遺看著聲音的來源，是那名見習教師，幾日前也隨他們解決事件的成員之
一，那次的護法似乎還令他記憶猶新。見到米里斯笑著向自己招呼，炎遺也在臉
上添了點輕鬆的神情，以示回應。

　　「還好吧？」新月問著。「你一直在發呆…」

　　「有件事想不通。」

　　「哦？」黑豹抓了抓耳朵。「那我可能沒辦法幫忙，自己想通了才最正確的
吧？」

　　「是嗎？」

　　「嘿嘿…」黑豹瞇起了眼，露出與他體毛形成強烈對比的潔白牙齒。「試了
才知道啊。」

　　就在這個時候，他看到了米契爾老師親切和藹的笑容，和手中握著的筆蓋，
他對著花豹笑。

　　「就在這個時候，看到了舉起的筆蓋，我正想大叫要他停手，８２２５７但
…我差點咬到舌頭。我回神看到飛過來的筆蓋和慈祥老師的笑臉。我想抓住那筆
蓋…但它竟然直接撞上我的牙齒…。」鼻子被筆蓋撞到的米里斯，有些口水向後
方飛濺，一邊胡言亂語。

　　「ＹＥＳ！正中紅心！」台上的教師居然像個大孩子一樣喊著，但沒過幾秒
馬上回復原來的笑容。「親愛的實習教師先生，你不應該讓學生在這麼重要的地
方分心……」

　　「唔…」米里斯揉著被撞到的他的牙齒…不，是揉著他的鼻子。

　　「這些技巧也可以運用在俘虜敵人，來套出情報的狀況。對自己的體術有信
心的，只需要抓準時機，準確地攻擊他們的頸後。切記，要接好將倒下的身軀，
以免發出聲響而讓對方察覺有異。」

　　炎遺看著揉著鼻子的米里斯，笑了起來。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　To Be Continue…

---------------------------------【OOC！！】---------------------------------

只整理到了一些…

晚點再把之後的情節打出來…
一次修改果然比較費事(－﹁－)

---------------------------------【OOC結束】---------------------------------

----------


## BGs

＝＝ＯＯＣ＝＝
月見草的支線還在8/4……
先把一部分貼上來　［可能］還會再改(吧？)

照目前的劇情走向，說不定還沒到期中，學校就會因為被破壞得太嚴重而宣佈停課......
＝＝ＯＯＣ＝＝
生物組 大廳 AM 10:45 

結界之中，月見草與幻影兩人與改造生物對峙著。

「幻影…」月見草開口。
「幹麻？」幻影此刻正盤索著眼前怪物的要害應是何處。
「我怎麼覺得它動作停下來了？」

幻影的結界裡不具任何光源，唯有與藤蔓交纏的部份狹縫散射入些微的亮光才使月見草依然能夠在將近黑暗的空間裡鎖定目標。

「不~知，但這對我們不是一項優勢嗎？話說回來，你覺得它有什麼弱點是可以讓我優雅而有效率去攻破的？」小聲。
「(優雅勒…)我還在觀察。」
對峙持續著。


巴茲跟隨著改造生物跑到了生物組的大廳，然後在一瞬間，大廳的部份區域和怪獸都被包入了一圈由暗影與棘藤所構成的結界之中。
巴茲開始繞著影球外圍勘查。
結界啊…應該是剛才被怪物追趕的那兩人釋放的吧？
看來這可以將麻煩困住一段時間了；趁現在先去找看看附近是否有老師可以提供協助的。
猛一轉身，巴茲與從身後奔來的獵豹獸人撞在一起。


波痕在今早將行政大樓委託送至各個老師手中的文件遞達以後，又回到化學部──自己的實驗室內繼續未完成的研究。

正當他在暗室之中操作融合培養出來的成果之時，突然間──牆壁破了一個大洞，強烈的光線頃洩而入，伴隨隔壁傳來的巨大歡呼。
「不要~~~！」波痕大叫著，但一片巨大的光亮淹沒了整個房間。
在一陣強光刺眼裡，培養槽內的小型生物開始膨脹、成長，然後緩緩地移動著，朝門外移動。
最終光線終於黯去，波痕從方才躲藏的櫃子後方爬了出來，現場只剩滿地黏稠的培養液與玻璃碎片。

隔壁那傢伙跑了過來，熱情地一把抱住獵豹獸人，狂吼著：「我成功了！你看到了嗎！你看到了嗎？」
廢話，小黃都被你的光嚇跑了啦。
小黃？
波痕用力掙脫那人的擁抱，急忙衝出了實驗室，循著走廊上一條閃亮的黏液道路狂奔。
再過十分鐘，波痕在大聽與巴茲撞成一團。


巴茲被撞倒在地上，同樣的，眼前的獵豹獸人亦是如此。
瘋狂。巴茲默默地看著獵豹動作，退到牆邊；他似乎沒有意識到自己撞上人，匆忙爬起，然後......他朝著結界壁用力撞了上去！？


「搞什麼鬼啊！」幻影吼著，他感覺到有人在外部破壞結界──雖然是不具威脅啦，不過突如其來的干擾還是讓人感到不悅。
算了，還是先把眼前的怪物束縛住吧，已經有人在外面催趕了。

「算了，月見草，不玩啦。快點動作吧。」
月見草立即以行動回應：靠近怪獸的結界壁伸出大量藤蔓，一層一層包覆靜止如雕像的改造生物。
隨著目標捕獲，結界收回。

整個大廳剩下四人，以及一團綠色的包裹纏在他們之間。

==OOC==
沒人要承認的話，怪物就由我收下啦。
~波痕‧儷影

[波痕本學期的成績關鍵]
在化學部植物組的某間教室裡，波痕進行著將植物因子融合動物的實驗......
對象是商店街上的野狗──小黃。
呃......在做培養觀察的時候不能照射光線，不然他會開始快速成長......成長到一定程度後會萎縮，然後死亡......
如果大家還願意給波痕一個機會的話，那就送他一個種子吧。
要不，乾脆留他再大廳一個人抱著小黃哭泣......
開玩笑的~XD
==OOC==

----------


## Michile

（ＰＳ．以下文章為代貼，格式以及部份情節為M.E.修改。）
=========OOC=========
呼~~~又到了星期三發文的日子~~~感謝大大們的等待~~[炸炸炸~~~核爆]
那我從前田到噴水池的前幾分鐘開始打吧~~
=======OOC結束========
----------9:40----------
　　望著手中的項鍊，坐在噴水池旁的炎遺想著下午時的慘況，心中想著：

　　「如果元素種子可以齊就好了…該死的八封咒，該死的反皇派！可惡！」

　　「為什麼我什麼都守護不了？為什麼！]

　　就在炎遺自責的時候，一名豹人從走道上走了出來。

　　「想通了嗎？」豹人看著炎遺說道。

　　「米契爾你的傷好點了嗎？」

　　炎遺岔開了豹人所問的問題反問著，而米契爾只是看著他微笑。

　　「好多了…快用水界穿影！」

　　炎遺疑惑的看向米契爾，把項鍊戴了起來，並走向米契爾道：

　　「水界穿影？你不是有事要和我談？難道有什麼不對的地方？！」

　　「照做就對！」

　　米契爾以著不可拒絕的嚴厲眼神看向炎遺，炎遺心頭跳了一下，一邊拿出
冰晶錐施展水界穿影一邊想道：

　　「那是什麼眼神？！和爺爺生氣起來真有的比……」

　　藍光閃過兩人的身影消失在噴水池邊，只見一隻灰貓刁著一包不知道什麼
東西走了過來。炎遺向米契爾質詢，米契爾搖了搖頭要炎遺繼續看下去。

　　過了一段時間，一隻白貓走向灰貓拿走了那包東西，就在炎遺快要等的不
耐煩時，一發青色的火球飛向兩隻貓，而灰貓推開了白貓躲過了這一擊偷襲。

　　炎遺還弄不清楚情況之時，只見灰貓轉換成一名貓人。

　　「前田！？」

　　炎遺幾乎整個人傻在當場。

　　也就在這轉眼間前田也被打的發狂了起來，身旁的米契爾忽然消失蹤影。

　　「嘖…」從米契爾消失的地方傳來這個聲音，而下一秒卻出現在前田的後
方。「情況變成這樣還挺不好控制…」

　　只見米契爾連續的在前田的後腦杓打了兩下使他昏去，就在前田倒下了炎
遺才完全的回過了神，並也為自身的實力到再一次的無力……

　　「夠了，我受夠了！！」

　　只見炎遺再一次的由身體裡旋繞出三色光芒，但不同於下午的時候，三色
光芒開始爭奪起『地盤』。

　　一邊用大量的魔力施展出高階治療術－【天使的恩賜】治癒身上的傷口，
一邊看著這情形的冽魂笑道：

　　「哈！你終於禁制破散啦？嘿嘿…真可惜沒有相剋屬性，不然你…」

　　一語驚醒夢中人，但以於事無補。他強忍著漸漸消散的意識轉身向米契爾
叫道：

　　「快帶前田走，快！在我還有意識的時候…」

　　「但…」他正想再說些什麼，但炎遺的行動像在告訴他，不容他做出第二
選擇。

　　「快！！」

　　炎遺幾乎吼叫了出來，眼神中的清澈也漸漸的被黑暗給吞噬。

　　「…好。」向前踏出一步，豹人的身形逐漸消散。「我把前田送到醫療室
就回來。]

　　又一陣吼叫聲從炎遺的口中傳了出來，像是催促著米契爾快點行動一般。

　　冽魂看著離他不遠的前田道：

　　「你當我會讓你們在我面前搶走人？你們太……咦？！]

　　只見原本在地上的前田突然化作一攤水，而離開噴水池的米契爾手中卻多了個貓人。

　　「可惡！！」

　　就在冽魂要追出去時，一道藍色的身軀出現在冽魂的眼前。只見炎遺圈身
上下形成了黑、藍、青的三個顏色光層。

　　[吼－－－！！]

　　一個個帶滿著暗、風、水三元素的爪子往冽魂身上招呼，看著突然發難的
炎遺，他一邊用敏捷的身手和不時放出的魔法護壁躲著密如雨襲來的攻擊，一
邊冷笑： 


　　「哼！現在的你只不過是發狂的猛獸，對於現在毫無技巧的你，我沒興趣
…」

　　一個轉身，冽魂的手中多了一只長杖，口中喊道：

　　「沉睡之繭！」

　　只見一條條的藤蔓從地底爬出，並把炎遺包覆起來，而炎遺掙扎個幾分鐘 
身上的三個光點就隱入體內停止了動作找周公下棋去了。 

　　看著沉睡中的炎遺，冽魂苦笑道：

　　「沒想到他的元素種子的力量這麼難纏…居然把我的魔力都耗光了？」

　　搖了搖頭，張開了翅膀飛向了那漆黑的天空。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　To Be Continue…

----------


## 幻貓

嗯‧‧‧
基本上洌魂是受重傷的
右胸有四道爪痕，最深的有五公分~
所以‧‧‧他應該沒有力氣站起來~
前田的黑暗面被我設定成魔王級人物〈噗哈~〉
正常面是個普通法師~

我之前說的魔影環，也就是前田尾巴上的金屬環
我想像的劇情是讓他變成炎遺家的鎮國之寶之一〈預設三個，其一是冰精之錐〉，滅國後莫名其妙飛到前田手上~希望瘋虎同意~

----------


## Michile

（以下代瘋虎POST）




> 嗯‧‧‧
> 滅國後莫名其妙飛到前田手上


=口=!!炎遺的國家沒滅國阿!![不然瘋之狂想就打不到第五部了~~~xd]
至於三個鎮國之寶這點沒關係的^^"[因為.....炎遺他爺爺也就是炎雷瘋......超級大凱子= ="找到寶物也不要的亂發= ="而且還喜歡製造新的兵器= ="]
那三個正國之寶的名稱我先打上去好了:
冰晶錐[炎遺的父親給的~原為炎雷瘋與炎遺他爸聯合一起打造的~之後是炎遺他爸的貼身武器]
魔影環[請幻貓補充哩~~~~xd]
創生滅世雙劍[炎雷瘋的配劍(一代傳一代的拉~~~xd)至於其功能及其特殊能力等等~~~請參照瘋之狂想裡的敘述吧~~~xd(免的到時又說我在湊字數~~~xd)]

大約就這樣哩~~~xd



TO夜月之狼:光的封印是最後一道喔^^"而且我暫時不會讓炎遺再開任何一道封印[不然就一下就被破解了~~而且他還要在重新禁制一次元素之心所以沒辦法哩~~~XD]

----------


## Michile

> ----------【OOC】----------
> 話說終於要揭開水池之謎啦~XD
> 
> 預定是炎遺會解開第四封印－光
> 
> 炎遺同意嗎?
> 
> 對了米契爾 我要把米契爾和夜和月連上不為人知的關係哦~
> 
> ...




不同意。
這樣我自己比較好控制…

另外我對這篇接寫很有意見，你已經不是第一次擅自決定角色台詞和行動，根本沒有在揣測一個角色該有的行為吧?
尤其是被你寫得很格鬥家的那一段，我看了真的會想翻桌，你自己的角色那樣玩我絕對不會介意，還會拍手叫好！
因為是別人的事。

雖然我一直沒接寫是事實…

----------


## 瘋虎

^^"其實Michile.E說的有點重拉~~
夜其實你只要多注意一下每個人物的風格及其特性就可以哩~~
而且在發文之前記得問一下創造出那個人物的人覺得這樣可不可以~[如果不確定的話]~
[所以那時候我才說大家都留一下msn~這樣才可以討論與發問呀><~]

----------


## 夜月之狼

嗯......既然米契爾這樣有意見的話，

那我先暫時不要接好了，

那請大家把角色的詳細資料全都貼上來好嗎？

人物資料表那裡，就只有一些大目標，

武器精通？哪些？術士法術？精靈術？什麼是精靈術？

老實說，米契爾認為像格鬥士的那段，我把它當做精靈術的效果。

關心學生？任其自由發展？怎樣個自由法？

人設籠統，我根本不知道要怎麼寫，

就只能照我的感覺，照著大目標走。

我承認我漏掉了情緒起伏不大這裡，

我也承認自行定義精靈術是我不對，

那能把精靈術的精確定義貼出來嗎？

我不想把我的人設說得太清楚，因為我懶，

所以別人怎麼接，我沒意見。

一開始不就有人把月接成女老師嗎？

不合我的意，我就很努力地要把牠的女性身份合理化和扭轉。

米契爾如果不喜歡別人接偏的話，人設詳細一點。

瘋虎，我是即時通訊軟體絕緣體啊！

而且家裡的電腦太爛，即時通一用就LAG，

甚至當機掛掉。

----------


## Michile

> 嗯......既然米契爾這樣有意見的話，
> 
> 那我先暫時不要接好了，
> 
> 那請大家把角色的詳細資料全都貼上來好嗎？


…要詳細?
如果說連從文章裡推測人物個性也沒辦法的話，那寫再詳細也白搭。




> 人物資料表那裡，就只有一些大目標，
> 
> 武器精通？哪些？術士法術？精靈術？什麼是精靈術？
> 
> 老實說，米契爾認為像格鬥士的那段，我把它當做精靈術的效果。


我有寫了，在這篇RP另外開的討論區…
您沒看清楚請不要牽拖，精靈術的時效性和場地範圍影響，會使得這種法術的效果較趨向輔助性質，尤其是在暗室裡沒辦法使用暗以外的屬性。

至於武器精通，隨便猜也知道吧?擅長使用武器…
稍微再延伸一點就到了只要能拿在手上的就都能當做武器，是這個技巧的特點。




> 關心學生？任其自由發展？怎樣個自由法？


這段敘述我承認我寫得不好，太過籠統。
但只要學生沒出現偏差行為，就不需要在行為上去干涉太多…這是我的作法。




> 人設籠統，我根本不知道要怎麼寫，
> 
> 就只能照我的感覺，照著大目標走。
> 
> 我承認我漏掉了情緒起伏不大這裡，
> 
> 我也承認自行定義精靈術是我不對，
> 
> 那能把精靈術的精確定義貼出來嗎？


同上面的回應，沒看清楚就請先停下來。




> 我不想把我的人設說得太清楚，因為我懶，
> 
> 所以別人怎麼接，我沒意見。
> 
> 一開始不就有人把月接成女老師嗎？
> 
> 不合我的意，我就很努力地要把牠的女性身份合理化和扭轉。


因為上一篇被寫得很像格鬥家的，我還有辦法寫成其他的，
所以我還沒飆出來，而只是把不爽放在心裡。

至於這一篇就真的讓我很莫名，說話的方式也天差地遠，沒有信心試著模擬每個角色的說話方式之前，就請先停下來。




> 米契爾如果不喜歡別人接偏的話，人設詳細一點。


同上面的說法，看的人沒心去看，設定再多也只是流水帳。

----------


## 豹冰

再重申一次!!
亂入!!意外!!還有出乎意料的劇情走向!!
才是RP有趣的地方!!
如果要事事合自己意 那就不好玩了!!

----------


## Michile

> 再重申一次!!
> 亂入!!意外!!還有出乎意料的劇情走向!!
> 才是RP有趣的地方!!
> 如果要事事合自己意 那就不好玩了!!


小黑…在這裡我要說一下，

如果一個角色的形象已經在之前有了個基準，結果在之後卻做出完全相反的事，
一定會很混亂…

就像是LV1的笨蛋戰士，卻在下一秒發出高級咒文龍破斬…很難想像，也很不合理…
或是平常白痴到極點，胸無點墨的人，突然說出一長篇文言文大道理，也很匪夷所思吧…

主要是要在有辦法合理化的情況下，來接續這篇文章…
至於別人的對話，沒有把握的話…就別寫太多，交給那個人負責的角色就好。

可以幫別人決定劇情走向，但是不要干涉到別人的角色性格，除非你有把握寫出來…就這樣。

----------


## 幻貓

以上等等‧‧‧‧
轉到RP討論板去吧~
這裡是寫故事的空間‧‧‧‧

----------


## M.S.Keith

誰可以大略說ㄧ下前面的劇情走向阿.....

要不然我都看的霧煞煞....(因為我也想加入阿..

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> 誰可以大略說ㄧ下前面的劇情走向阿.....
> 
> 要不然我都看的霧煞煞....(因為我也想加入阿..


去獸之幻境討論區
第四頁
之後....自己看XDDD

----------


## 幻貓

──────────Ooc開始──────────
好冷喔~尤其是凌晨
來接一下，否則8/5日永遠過不完‧‧‧‧
鎮國寶的持有者設定我改一下，若瘋虎不贊同就改~
還有‧‧‧前田可不可以不要被帶進醫療室？因為此事過後他就要去睡覺了
時間上可能有些不配‧‧‧‧請見諒‧‧‧‧
──────────Ooc結束──────────

─────────────────────────
前哨站‧噴水池‧晚上十點整‧獸人狀態
─────────────────────────

在黑暗中，眼前的裂縫緩緩打了開來
「嗚‧‧‧好‧‧好痛‧‧‧‧」
「嗚喵？〈你沒事吧？〉」

前田忍著頭痛勉強抬頭看了一下‧‧‧是荷莉‧‧‧她‧‧正以「關切」的眼神看著我？‧‧‧

「嗯‧‧‧謝謝‧‧荷莉‧‧‧」他的心中感到一瞬間的甜蜜，隨即體悟到現在不是一個很好的時間

眼前，是血，是散落的羽毛‧‧‧‧羽毛‧‧‧‧唔‧‧洌魂！
他突然站起來想進入守備狀態，但是他只感到全身的酸痛與腦袋瓜的劇痛

「嗚哇‧‧‧‧痛痛痛痛痛痛」他無意中偏頭去看，發現‧‧‧
噴水池旁，有一個虎獸人‧‧‧‧
「炎‧‧炎遺？你怎麼了‧‧‧唉呦‧‧好暈‧‧」

他決定等暈眩感少了一些再去看他，很確定他還活著‧‧‧胸口緩緩起伏中
洌魂似乎是不見了‧‧‧如此甚好‧‧‧

「喵‧‧‧‧〈你真的沒事？〉」
「沒事的‧‧‧你怎麼還在這兒陪我這個傻瓜啊？」
「噗喵~〈嘻嘻，我又沒說你是傻瓜~〉」
前田漸漸感到面紅耳赤‧‧‧他想說出來‧‧但是又不太敢
「荷莉‧‧‧」「喵？〈什麼事？〉」
「你‧‧‧‧你‧‧‧‧你願意‧‧‧‧‧跟我‧‧‧‧‧嗯‧‧‧‧‧這個‧‧‧‧」
「喵‧‧‧？〈啊？‧‧‧‧〉」
他鼓起僅剩的勇氣，衝口說道
「你‧‧你願意跟我交往嗎？」
「唔喵‧‧‧〈這！！我‧‧‧我‧‧‧‧〉」


良久，荷莉靦腆的點點頭〈前田臉發燙！〉
但是她往上瞄了一下前田，聽到她的母親在呼喚著她，就飛快的轉身跑進了樹叢
前田整個人完全高興過頭了‧‧‧他看著樹叢‧‧一直盯著看‧‧‧‧
**********十分鐘後**********
前田甩甩頭，暫時甩掉剛剛的甜蜜感
「炎遺，快醒來呀‧‧‧你怎麼還有心情睡覺啊？」
「呼嚕嚕嚕‧‧‧」
「起來啦~要睡你在宿舍睡啦~」
「嗯‧‧‧呼嚕嚕嚕‧‧‧」
「炎‧遺‧快‧起‧來！」前田每說一字就用力搖了他一下
「啊‧啊‧好啦好啦！呵‧‧‧‧這是那裡啊？」


「學校的噴水池，你怎麼會睡著啊？」
「我‧‧睡著？‧‧‧對了！是洌魂‧‧‧」眼神開始轉為憤怒
「跑了。」
「嘎？跑‧跑了？‧‧‧‧這倒不像他的作風，嗯‧‧‧‧不過也難怪‧‧‧」
「難怪什麼啊？」現在換前田發出了疑問

這時，炎遺的表情變得很專注並正色道：
「前田，你知不知道‧‧‧你的體內有另一個『你』？」
「什‧‧‧‧什麼‧‧‧？你‧‧你知道？」
前田感到很震驚，不過後來想想在搶奪草莓的時候，應該身邊的人會看得到
「當然‧‧‧這樣子其實很危險‧‧‧你的行為可能有一天會被這個人格所控制‧‧‧‧這是你自己人格分裂還是‧‧‧？」
「小四我就知道了，那時把一個流氓學生打得三年回不來學校。」
「〈震驚〉哇咧！這麼‧‧這麼猛‧‧‧‧」
「我懷疑跟這個〈轉頭看尾巴〉環有關，我小三學期末就有，小四就發生事情‧‧」
「這個環？干它什麼事？」說完，炎遺伸手去觸摸



啪滋滋滋滋！



「嗚哇！這‧‧這什麼？它電我？！」炎遺大吼
「這‧‧‧怎麼回事？？它第一次有這個現象的‧‧‧」他焦急的摸著金屬環，內疚的說道
〈怪了，你電它可是不電我？〉
「這個環‧‧‧嗯‧‧‧〈思考〉‧‧‧‧‧‧‧唔‧‧‧‧不可能‧‧‧怎麼可能‧‧‧‧‧」
「什麼不可能？」前田抬頭問道
「試試看就知道‧‧‧‧魔影環，我以血之契約命令你，還諸於吾！」
炎遺伸手靠近。他的手跟環之間散發出強烈的黑光，前田很清楚那顏色代表闇系法術，他很訝異炎遺竟然會跟這金屬環有些淵源‧‧‧
但是隨著炎遺的手慢慢的靠近，金屬環開始放出闇電流，當炎遺碰到的那一刻，金屬環擊出了闇雷攻擊炎遺！
「炎遺！」
但炎遺彷彿是排練過似的，往一定的方向躲了過去。他的手一放開，金屬環便停止了攻擊
「呼‧‧‧好險沒事。喂喂喂‧‧怎麼開始攻擊人啦？耍自閉啊？」他皺著眉頭，輕輕敲著金屬環
「很好‧‧‧這證明一件事。」
「啥？」
「這個東西，我剛剛已經證明了‧‧‧‧‧它的名字，是魔影環。」
「魔‧‧‧什麼？」
「魔影環。你怎麼會擁有它？」
「這‧‧其實說老實話，我也不知道‧‧‧很弔詭‧‧‧小三結業式那天晚上，它就出現在我的床頭櫃了。很玄，對吧？你跟它又有什麼關聯？」
「小三‧‧‧不對啊‧‧時間明明不符合的‧‧‧」
過了好久，炎遺緩緩說道：
「好吧。前田，你仔細聽著，先不要問任何問題。」


「魔影環其實是我們震都的鎮國之寶之一〈幻：哇！好大的來頭。〉，先聽我說‧‧‧‧三個寶物分別是我的冰精之錐，你的魔影環，及我皇族家傳的創生、滅世雙劍‧‧‧冰精之錐，雖然不是極強的破壞性武器，但是它的屬性會隨著持有者的經驗而增加；創生、滅世雙劍，上古時代有個傳說，誰奪得這雙劍，可以號令天下、當上王者、並享有數萬年國祚直到雙劍被另一人奪得，我的祖先奪來這把劍，因此創立了王朝，一直傳下來直到‧‧‧直到反皇黨叛變‧‧‧可惡‧‧‧」
「哼‧‧‧‧那些叛徒‧‧‧‧它曾經是我父王的配劍。至於‧‧‧你的魔影環，也有一個傳說：它本身有靈性，且會使持有者獲得世間至高的近戰武功，但缺點是它會挑人，無緣的人就無法碰觸它。」
說完，炎遺狠狠的瞪了魔影環一眼，而魔影環也不干示弱的發出一道金屬光澤作回應〈前田傻眼〉
「我從小就嘗試摸過它，但是它就是像剛才那樣電我、攻擊我。父王也說祖先對它的評價不高，因為幾乎全國的人民、貴族、奴隸、祭司都試過了，它卻攻擊了每一個人‧‧‧‧因此它一直被供奉在炎神祭壇中。反皇黨發起叛變的那天，有村民說他看到炎神祭壇突然有一道黑光直往天際飛去，就是這個魔影環‧‧‧‧但是叛變還未超過三年啊‧‧‧‧再怎麼說，時間都不對‧‧‧」

這一席話，只聽得前田目瞪口呆。這個魔影環竟然是「世間至高武功」的關鍵‧‧‧而最令他不可思議的是，他自己竟然是這個萬中取一的唯一人選‧‧‧這‧‧‧怎麼可能‧‧他只是個普通的貓獸人啊‧‧‧‧‧這有沒有可能是一場誤會？


「可是‧‧‧‧炎‧‧炎遺‧‧這‧‧這‧‧‧」
「唉‧‧‧你現在問我，我其實也沒有頭緒‧‧‧‧，我什麼也想不到‧‧‧呵~~~~好累‧‧‧」
「〈汗〉你不是才剛睡過？」
「那不同啦，睡眠魔法並不是接受者自願，所以無法有休息效果‧‧‧你應該知道吧？一般的法術書都有寫‧‧‧呵‧‧」
「喔‧‧‧對喔，我想起來了‧‧‧」
說著說著，兩隻獸人便往宿舍方向走去，將適才的種種不安及疑惑早已拋諸腦後

─────────────────────────
前哨站‧學生宿舍‧晚上十點半‧人類狀態
─────────────────────────
「呼嚕嚕嚕‧‧‧‧」
「啊？巴‧‧巴茲？怎麼在沙發上睡啊？」炎遺說道
「嗯‧‧‧顯然他的房間還沒修理好‧‧‧」前田輕快的回答，並隨手用巴茲的外套蓋住他的身軀
「前田~」
「啊？是‧‧‧柴克？你還沒睡啊？」
「不‧‧不是啦‧‧‧我‧‧這學生宿舍好大，我找了三回就是找不到我的房間‧‧‧‧幫幫我啦~」
「他是誰？」一旁的炎遺問道

前田笑了一下
「是該讓你們彼此認識一下了~」


──────────────────────────────
──────────────────────────────
打後感：我寫荷莉的原因，看過我的「幻貓記事」的人應該都知道~哈哈~
巴茲跟月見草的劇情希望作者要記得補上去~
柴克的部分也是~
米契爾溜到噴水池下，去做了什麼呢？
夜、月‧跟獥又跑去那了呢~

期待‧期待~

〈對了，炎遺應該是住在穴居的~不是宿舍，但要怎麼改啊？〉

----------


## M.S.Keith

我問一下....我要啥時才可以寫阿??

----------


## 幻貓

都可以啊~
只要能夠連上劇情就好啦~

----------


## BGs

例如在中國或日本的神話裡，狐仙就可以算是一類廣義的獸人。
不過在更多時候，這一類的幻想生物幾乎都有能夠幻化為人形的能力；就外表來定義，「狐狸精」或「化人生物」已不具獸人(獸型)的特徵。(謎之聲：貓耳還有尾巴又該怎麼說？)

To RP-幻獸之境/L.L.
==========
8/4 PM12:40 溫室一樓大廳
「林肯？」
冒然傳來的聲響硬生生地將萊爾從虛空之中拉回；她眨了眨眼，旋即回過神來。
眼前的狼獸人看她似已聽到了自己的呼喚，便又繼續說到：「林肯，辛苦你了，咱們換手吧。」

「喔，好。」萊爾從檔案櫃中抽出了輪值紀錄表，翻開，先在簽退欄中註記，接著將簿本遞出。
那男子繞了半圈從一旁的入口進到接待處的小隔間裡，接下萊爾半空拋來的筆；他邊寫邊問：「有什麼特別要注意的嗎？」

萊爾查看著電腦紀錄，一派輕鬆地回應道：「沒有──你也知道嘛，才剛開學沒多久(第一個禮拜耶)，而且平常就很少有學生來這裡參觀。」她突然紀起那一年級的貓頭鷹學生，「不過，倒是有個埋特別的學生……」神秘地笑著。
「什麼意思？」狼獸人搭上萊爾的肩膀，視線越過，興致盎然地觀看著電腦螢幕。

「那就留給你當作紀念禮物吧。」萊爾狡黠地說著，屈身脫開那人胸膛，然後撐起桌面，直接就從櫃檯翻了出來。
「紀念什麼啊？」咧齒而笑，望著她的背影大聲問著。

萊爾沒有回話，兀自離開了溫室。

PM 1:10 魔療系 萊比錫的教學準備室
「8/8(一)上午有一堂植物專題研究……」萊爾又再次確認了一次行程。「……那這樣時間還算充裕……」
自言自語地碎碎唸著，絲毫不理會走廊上路過者好奇探入的視線；萊爾一把抓起埋在雜物堆裡的錢包，連門都不關好，就這樣邁步離開──過沒多久，一位路過的老師隨手把們帶上。

=====OOC=====
好像沒有可以讓她出場的機會……
預定在8/8(一)之後才開始與其他人互動，在這之前，先讓她離開一下……(週六、週日萊比錫不會在學校出現)
有人有設定關於[與獸人結盟的人類]這類資料嗎？再接下來，萊爾會回去自己以前居住的地方……
不過，今天(8/4)下午會在商店街(蛋糕店)出沒，就這樣~

大家覺得熊太是個怎麼樣的人啊？
=====OOC=====

----------


## 幻貓

熊太啊~
隨和，親切，有點傻憨，還送給前田大鈴鐺~

----------


## Michile

－－－－－－－－【ＯＯＣ！！】－－－－－－－－

看了一下，我的角色現在還正在被盜用中，
所以登入不能…

懶得接……
（就算想接也很麻煩，所以請夜自己收拾殘局…）



請各位繼續加油吧。
也有可能會找到適合的時間點就先把角色隱居起來，來觀察後續發展。

－－－－－－－－【ＯＯＣ結束】－－－－－－－－

----------


## Michile

（以下為代ＰＯＳＴ）==============OOC=============
呼~~~於可以打了~~~
關於炎遺鎮國之寶那部份的設定活要度很高,幻貓可以自己調整哩!
[但創生滅世雙劍被奪走這件事......引導出了新的劇情.....XD(但不會很快打出來拉^^")]
這次就先把冽魂之後的悲慘史打一下吧~~xd
ps:我要準備讓他和他哥融合了^^"
[所以我會讓他的爺爺輩人物~~炎雷瘋出場了= ="]
=============OOC結束===========
____________渾沌塔一樓密室_____________
渾沌塔.一個未知的高塔,隱藏著讓眾多種族互相敵仇的眾多秘密與財寶
就在這神秘的高塔裡,一聲巨響突然的從一樓的祕室裡傳了出來

[冽魂你這個渾蛋!]

只見一名滿臉刀疤的獅人坐在一張木椅上對著跪在地上的烈魂破口大罵
在獅人的四周站滿了滿了滿臉淺笑獸人與妖精
而在獅人的正後方的牆上,畫滿了
大大小小的魔法陣,而就在陣中央放了一雙寬大的雙手長劍

冽魂雙目看著地板,不敢看向獅人以著顫抖的聲音緩緩說道:

[炎桑洛大人請您息怒,雖然小的沒能把炎遺帶回來,但我倒是取了不少的"皇之寶血",可以請您看在這寶血上饒了小的嗎]

冽魂說完就把那把被前田砍成兩半的長槍拿了出來,並在槍頭的刀葉部分按了一下機關,只見藍色中帶點金色的鮮血從中流了出來
冽魂見血流了出來急忙拿出一個空瓶子裝填,只見原本空空的空瓶子不一會就裝的七八分滿了

被稱做炎桑洛的獅人看著裝滿藍血的瓶子,伸出右手一揮,只見瓶子內的藍血一一飛了起來,並在空中與藍血中的微微金色分離了出來
就在籃血與金光分成了兩邊之後,獅人舉起了剛剛喝完酒的杯子並且右手往下揮
金光就往那酒杯飛去,但就在酒杯裝滿了半杯金光時,空中的金光早已全部流進了酒杯裡
看了看酒杯裡的金光,炎桑洛冷冷的說道:

[就這一點?亨!這一點過個幾次的傳送門就用光了哪能解開我身體裡的封印?你說本皇該拿你怎樣才好?]

說完就以著寒冷的眼神看向跪在地上的冽魂

[對.對不起.....小的下次會帶更多的皇之寶血,可以.....]

[夠了!魁斗,炎遺這件事就交給你,還有!等過了半個月後再行動......我覺得最近有越來越多的風精靈往我們這裡附近遊走.....]

一名站在炎桑洛身旁的一名豹人面無表情的說道:

[是.小的必定完成使命]

說完轉身就往門外走去

[至於冽魂你....,還是給我去試鍊之門好好修鍊吧!]

說完只見炎桑洛把一圈銀色的圈子往冽魂身上都去
只見圈子碰到冽魂身體時,一道白光閃過,冽魂消失於原地,留下的只有縮小的銀色圈框
______________男生宿舍______________8/6早晨                            (超感動~)
吃著新鮮的蘋果,炎遺看著從左手手臂上的碗甲放出來的光幕
右手像捲著捲軸一般以著順時鐘的方向旋轉著,而光幕上投射中來的文字也一行行的往上跑

看了一會,也不知是手轉到累了還是沒找到要找的東西,炎遺嘆了一口氣,關掉了光幕,把蘋果連同果核一口氣吃掉,走向男生宿舍的管理員室
敲了敲掛著"管理員"牌子的木門

[進]

一個聲音從門裡傳了出來,炎遺依話走進了管理員室,只見一名牛人正磨著大斧頭,連看也不看一眼的向他問道:

[有事嗎?]

[我想轉進來住]

[喔!那你先把門口旁的那放著的表格填完之後在來找我]

說完也不再理會炎遺,自故自的磨起大斧

拿了門口旁的表格,炎遺二話不說的往外走去,就再炎遺要走出門外時
那名一直不理會他牛人看向他說道:

[你就這樣走掉阿?連一聲謝謝都不會說?]

炎遺寒著臉,以著連大海都可以結凍的神情看向牛人緩緩說道:

[對你,沒必要,別逼我]

說完也不理會一臉震驚的牛人走出了管理員室....

=======================

呼~~終於打完了~~xd
恩~~~目前的炎遺處於寒冰期(炸)
因為三元素的禁制破裂~雖然現在已經被穩住了下來,但已經開始影響了原本炎遺的個性.....
且如果這樣下去最終直有爆體而亡一徒~~除非可以及時進至三個元素之心或是用其他的方法限制住元素之心.....

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
這篇就先保留吧~"~

剛好可以做個潤飾......~"~

米契爾到六日晚上前可以自由活動啦~XD

而且既然被延到月圓之夜

那就可以走原本路線了=3=
----------【OOC】----------

----------


## 幻貓

卡卡卡‧‧‧
現在應該還是8/5狀態吧？炎遺最後去那了？
原本應是被洌魂打昏且直到前田搖醒他喔‧‧‧‧最後還直接到宿舍
還是說中間有小串場？

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
啊嘎?

不是米契爾先把炎遺扛走了嗎?~"~
----------【OOC】----------

----------


## 幻貓

唔‧‧‧
我想一下‧‧為什麼我筆下的前田有搖醒的那一幕呢？‧‧‧

如果硬要接上來的話，可能就是炎遺在實驗室不小心睡著了吧~XP
不會接了啦───

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

=====OOC=====
嗯.....
因為一直停留在8/4號的劇情
所以趕快到8/5了囧
經BGs桑說
巴茲好像真的變NPC了囧

我會盡量的把月見草塑造成故人怨的形象的囧
=====OOC結束=====
生物組 大廳 AM10:47

「是你!?」月見草與波痕不約而同的說。

「波痕....是你啊....」幻影慢慢的說著。

「咦?妳也在這裡啊?」波痕疑問的說著。

「嗯?現在什麼狀況啊?巴茲‧安提麥爵你怎麼這裡?」說完後並用手指指向巴茲。

「嗯!波痕和我因該"差不多"是朋友吧。對了，波痕剛剛是你撞結界的吧?」說完後幻影用拳頭大力的向波痕的頭打下去。

「嗚...痛....」波痕摸著被打的地方說著。

「因為本來想要幫忙，不過好像已經解決問題的樣子。」巴茲回應了月見草的問題。

「妳幹麼打我....，對...對..對了，可以...把..小黃還給我嗎?」波痕緊張的說著。

「啊!?那個怪物是隻狗啊!?」月見草驚訝，因為名字像狗，所以就說是狗了|||。

「啊?你怎麼會知道呢?」波痕疑問的說著。

「哼哼哼.....猜的。」月見草"猜的"這兩個字說的非常直接。

「嗄嗄!?」波痕反射說出的話。

「嗯....改造的威力真可怕啊!(其實幻影更可怕呀!(心裡說著的話))」說完後月見草冷汗直流。

「好啦....還你....」月見草用大拇指和中指發出"啪"的一聲後，藤蔓就慢慢的縮回去。

藤蔓縮去後，就看見改造生物不動的站在那。
不過是不是幻覺，改造生物好像變小了些。

「糟了....好像已經開始萎縮了....」波痕驚恐的看著改造生物。

「萎縮?」月見草問著。

「波痕...你說一下吧!」幻影以在旁邊說風涼話的方式說著。

「呃......在做培養觀察的時候不能照射光線，不然他會開始快速成長......成長到一定程度後會萎縮，然後死亡......咦?該不會是那個時候....?」波痕摸著下巴想著。

「那....你是進行什麼的實驗?如果是植物的話....我大概還有辦法。」月見草對著波痕說。

「呃......大概好像是吧?我做的是植物和動物融合的實驗....」波痕摸著下巴說著。

「那麼我大概有了辦法。」說完後月見草跳上小黃(?)的背上，並且好像有跟西恩斯說了一些話，然後西恩斯的根部張開後便刺入了小黃(?)的背上。

「噁.....」波痕用手遮住了嘴。

西恩斯開始好像在吸入某些東西似的，則小黃開始變回原來的樣子，月見草是跳了下來。

過了一段時間後，小黃變回來了，不過卻好像奄奄一息的樣子。
則月見草把手伸向西恩斯，西恩斯爬了(?)上去。

「已經都把植物的基因都吸出來了(?)，不過....看來那隻小狗也已經活不久了....還是先有心理準備吧....」月見草一副無奈的樣子。

「.......」波痕望著天花板，闔上了眼。

「看來我....好像被無視了....」巴茲背靠著牆壁心裡說著。

「咳咳...好了!犬死了不能復生，請節哀順變，就不要這麼難過啦!哈~哈~哈~」月見草顯露本性了!?

「其實....你也很難過吧?」西恩斯問著月見草(只有月見草聽的到!從頭到尾西恩斯說的話只有月見草聽的到= =)。

「嗯....」月見草突然地臉色凝重。

「天啊!真想打這傢伙...」波痕心裡想著。

「碰!」正當波痕再心裡很想打他面前的這頭貓頭鷹時，幻影的一記肘擊(痛恨一擊XDD)硬生生打在月見草的肚子上。

「呃.....死老姐.....妳不需要做的那麼絕吧....」說完後....月見草就昏了過去。

「太狠了吧!?」波痕與站在旁邊看的巴茲一副錯愕狀和心裡想著。

「抱歉了....他說話就是這樣請你原諒他吧....」幻影把月見草擔在肩上後說著話(無奈狀)。

「嗯?喔...喔...好..」波痕在想月見草每天都受到這樣的摧殘都還能活著真是厲害。

「安提麥爵請過來一下。」幻影以垂手式的招手方式叫著巴茲過來。

「呃....有什麼事嗎?」巴茲疑問的說著。

「嗯...是這樣的，這幾個月我都有不好的預感，特別是這個月最強烈了.....說不定他會有危險...我...不想在失去最後一個了...所以...請你當我不再他身旁時注意一下....」幻影的眼神透露著哀傷。

「嗯?....等一下...為什麼是我!?」巴茲一直都在問(歐飛)。

「因為....你倒楣....」幻影把擔在肩上的月見草拿(?)了下來給巴茲。

「.....|||」巴茲頓時無言。

「我要去上課了，那麼...那傢伙就交給你了....對了!波痕你就去幫那傢伙介紹一下課程吧....」幻影走出了大廳，兩獸錯愕的望著她的背影。

「對了，我下午一點四十多分都時候會來接他。」幻影漸漸遠去的聲音說著。

介紹課程.....斬斷!!!!(不清楚= =|||)

宿舍通道 下午 2:01

「啊~啊~啊~不要啊~今天被你吃了妳一記肘擊，都不讓我休息一下，竟然是為了去買蛋糕.....」月見草被拎著後領子拖著走。

「回~答~無~用~，你還是認命吧~」幻影笑笑的拖著他走。

「嗚...嗚.....」月見草哭喪著臉。

商店街 蛋糕店 下午 2:32

「歡迎光臨!」熊太有精神的說著。

萊比錫因為受到這句話的影響，所以好奇地向門口看了看。

「啊!原來是杜恩里斯同學啊!」萊比錫對著在門口的月見草說著。

「是服務員小姐啊...沒想到會在這裡見到妳呢...」月見草很沒精神的說著。

「阿?服務員小姐?對了我都忘了自我介紹了。」萊比錫笑著說。

「請容許我自我介紹一下，我的名字是萊比錫‧林肯，叫我萊爾就可以了，請多多指教。」萊比錫還是保持著第一號笑容。

「阿?呃.....」月見草因為不擅長說這種話所以頓時說不出話來。

「咦...?你怎麼那麼沒精神呢?」萊比錫問著。

「被逼來的....」月見草攤手說著。

此時幻影正看著他們，然後買好了蛋糕抓著月見草的後領。

「走囉走囉~」幻影以皮笑肉不笑的臉說著，並且拖走月見草。

「那麼快就要走啦?」萊比錫問著月見草。

「畢竟是被逼來的啊.....」月見草被拖著走出門口。

「是這樣阿?那麼再見囉」萊比錫揮了揮手。

「再見~~」月見草則是揮手帕(汗顏)。

「那個萊比錫有一股危險的氣息....」幻影摸著下巴在心裡想著。

 月見草劇情線 8/4的劇情結束
=====OOC=====
這樣...大概又更進入主線一步了吧囧
盡量把小黃的死變的不哀傷一點囧
月見草本來沒說完的話
可能某某天會跟西恩斯說啦XDD
=====OOC結束=====

----------


## BGs

=====OOC=====
從現在起，萊比錫短時間內不會在溫室大廳坐檯了。
陰謀論啊......貓頭鷹怎麼會知道我要寫的是什麼？(奸笑)
幻影的上課時間(8/4)是早上大概十一點到[？]，如果下午沒有課的話就能夠解釋拖月見草去買蛋糕的劇情。倒是月見草，現在他能上課的時間只剩中午至下午被幻影拖走的那一段，以及下午到晚上(星相學？)。
那個……蛋糕店的時間提早一點吧……因為目前的情況，(8/5)在下午三點左右就關門了
蛋糕店應該沒有開到晚上吧……(還是說每天的存量用完就結束當日營業？)
從學校逛到熊太蛋糕店如果中途沒有被耽擱，以人類的腳程大概要花二十到四十分鐘。
====／OOC=====
萊比錫的部份：

PM1:00 校區與商店街之間
萊爾偶然抬頭，望見遠空穿刺天際的渾沌塔，尖端隱沒在悠悠碧藍之中；似乎在凝視的瞬間，時間也跟著停下……

不行！現在還不是時候。萊爾猛然回神，強迫自己將視線移開；一度空無的知覺又再次開始感受到大街上的律動，此時她才意識到自己正劇烈心悸著。
萊爾靠背在路燈旁，喘氣，路過行人有避開的趨勢。

今晚，今晚一定要快點回報；在我還能控制的時候……
萊爾調整好呼吸，便疾步離去。

不過現在最重要的還是先去攝取些糖份再說~

PM 2:30 商店街

人類還真是麻煩啊。萊爾靠在窗邊，攪拌著熱咖啡牛奶，一邊想著。
身體代謝這麼旺盛，體態發育卻完全無法獸人族相比，真不知道吸收的養分都跑哪去了。

萊爾注視著店長；熊太正在指導兒子做蛋糕上的奶油花飾。大熊操持著小熊手臂，緩緩在半空游移……
午後的蛋糕店裡擁著一小群、一小群的學生與社區居民，各自竊語或寂靜閱讀著；萊爾一直看著熊太兩人，出神不知過了多久……

「好啦，大功告成。」熊太放開實習者，隨後在他背上拍擊一下。(重擊的聲音引起少數客人的注意，不過大多數的人都已經習慣這樣的狀況──像是在打架的聲音)「對一個初學者來說，算是不錯的了。」
「我不要不錯，我要『很好』~」嘟著嘴說。
熊太豪邁地笑著：「這對第一次接觸的人來說，已經很好了。」他抬起頭來，快速瀏覽店內，注意到了還在發呆的萊爾。

「這位客人，請問有什麼需要協助的嗎？」熊太走近她的座位，一面擦手，一面問著。

「客人？」
「啊……呃，」萊爾連忙答到：「抱歉，我剛才沒有聽到你的聲音，請問你說了什麼？」
「怎麼啦？」大熊拉了個位子坐到萊爾對面，「看你心神不寧的，碰上麻煩了嗎？」
「不，沒什麼，只不過是一點私事罷了。」目光避開。
「是嗎？」熊太平靜地回應著，伸手收下萊爾推向桌子中央的兩枚銀幣。「那我就不便干涉了。」

「總共收你兩百，找零二十八塊。」從腰包掏出銅幣數著。
萊爾站起，伸手接下呈來的餘額；帶點俏皮地說了ㄧ句：「奶油蛋糕味道不錯。」笑容。

是嗎？熊太還在想著，開門的風鈴聲突然響起──

「歡迎光臨！」熊太幾乎是反射式的，有精神的說著。 
萊爾因為受到這句話的影響，所以好奇地向門口看了看。 

「啊，杜恩里斯同學......」萊爾對著在門口的月見草說著。 

「是服務員小姐啊...沒想到會在這裡見到妳...」月見草很沒精神的說著。 

「嗯？服務員小姐？」萊爾有些疑惑。「對了，我都還沒有向你自我介紹呢。」 

「我的名字是 萊比錫‧林肯，叫我萊爾就可以了。」萊比錫還是保持著第一號笑容。 

「啊？呃......」月見草因為不擅長回應此道所以頓時說不出話來。 

「咦？怎麼這麼沒精神呢？」萊爾問著。 

「被逼來的......」月見草攤手說著。 

此時幻影正看著他們，然後買好了蛋糕便揪住月見草的後領。 

「走囉走囉~」幻影以皮笑肉不笑的表情說著，並且拖走月見草。 

「那麼快就要走啦?」萊爾問到。 

「我是被逼來的......」月見草被拖出了門口。 

「這樣啊，那麼再見囉。」萊爾揮了揮手。 

「再見~」月見草則是揮著手帕。

風鈴聲停，店內又回復原先靜謐。
熊太在和別桌的客人說話，萊爾又獨自坐了ㄧ會兒。
最後決定離開──此時天色已開始暗去。

PM 5:30

------------------------------
波痕的部份：

LR 89 8/4 PM 11:00
幻影離開了，留下現場三人(巴茲扛著昏過去的貓頭鷹)。原先不知躲到哪去的路人群又開始在大廳、通道間穿梭，彷彿剛才什麼事也沒發生過。

幾個看來像ㄧ年級的女同學在不遠處指指點點：
「你看，那是之前在餐廳和會長坐在一起的安提麥爵同學耶。」
「他怎麼抱著一個全身綠色的人站在那裡啊？」
「波痕學長也和他在一起耶。」
「該不會他們把某個學生綁來要進行什麼實驗吧？」
「沒有想到安提麥爵同學也會這麼大膽……」
……

波痕走向前，蹲下，抱起小黃，漠然從大衣袋裡掏出了什麼。
巴茲注意到那是針筒，還有小玻璃瓶罐……獵豹學長似乎注射了什麼到屍體裡面，然後再ㄧ次緊緊地抱住殘骸。巴茲注視著波痕動作，他把小狗埋入長袍暗袋內，靜默須臾，接著他起身，回頭，走到巴茲面前。

「學弟，要聽我介紹化學部地下[蟻穴]嗎？」冷淡。
「還是說，你想到哪間處室，如果順路就ㄧ起走吧。」說完，自顧自地走向大廳牆面，ㄧ整排的電腦；波痕站在其中一架前方，開始輸入資料。

-----
<table cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 width=90% bgcolor=000000 align=center>
<td bgcolor=ffffff>
<p align=center>線上報修系統</p>
<p align=center>公告事項:教室日誌相關問題請洽程式設計人員  e-mail address : micchiu@wildland.edu.lr， 
<p align=center>或直接聯絡行政大樓教學組。
<table cellspacing=1 cellpadding=5 width=90% bgcolor=000000 align=center>
<td bgcolor=ffffff>   登入者:89-149-2<a href=>        登記報修<a href=>        修改預設基本資料<a href=>        登出</td></table>


<table cellspacing=1 cellpadding=3 width=90% bgcolor=000000 align=center>
<td bgcolor=ffffff>
<table cellspacing=1 cellpadding=4 width=100% bgcolor=000000 align=center>


<tr align=center bgcolor=ffffff><td width=30>編 號</font></td><td>問 題 主 旨</td><td width=60>項 目 類 別</td><td width=60>報 修 單 位</td><td width=90>報 修 日 期</td><td width=60>狀 態</font></td><td width=90>完 成 日 期</td></tr>

<tr align=center bgcolor=ffffff><td>1697</td><td align=left><a href=>牆面破損</a></td><td>教室、實驗室類</td><td>波痕‧儷影</td><td>LR 89年08月04日</td><td>尚未處理</td><td>-</td></tr>
<tr align=center bgcolor=ffffff><td>1696</td><td align=left><a href=>電梯又壞了</a></td><td>傳送傳輸機械類</td><td>系統管理員</td><td>LR 89年08月04日</td><td><font color=008800>正在處理</font></td><td>-</td></tr>
<tr align=center bgcolor=ffffff><td>1695</td><td align=left><a href=>......</a></td><td>......</td><td>......</td><td>LR 89年05月30日</td><td><font color=f00000>處理完成</font></td><td>LR 89年08月02日</td></tr>
<tr align=center bgcolor=ffffff><td>......</td><td align=left><a href=>......</a></td><td>......</td><td>......</td><td>......</td><td><font color=f00000>......</font></td><td>.......</td></tr>

</table></table></table>

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> =====OOC=====
> 從現在起，萊比錫短時間內不會在溫室大廳坐臺了。
> 陰謀論啊......貓頭鷹怎麼會知道我要寫的是什麼？(奸笑)
> 幻影的上課時間(8/4)是早上大概十一點到[？]，如果下午沒有課的話就能夠解釋拖月見草去買蛋糕的劇情。倒是月見草，現在他能上課的時間只剩中午至下午被幻影拖走的那一段，以及下午到晚上(星相學？)。
> 那個……蛋糕店的時間提早一點吧……因為目前的情況，(8/5)在下午三點左右就關門了
> 蛋糕店應該沒有開到晚上吧……(還是說每天的存量用完就結束當日營業？)
> 從學校逛到熊太蛋糕店如果中途沒有被耽擱，以人類的腳程大概要花二十到四十分鐘吧。
> ====／OOC=====


陰謀論@_@|||
因為我本來也是想當壞人的囧
不過當KUSO的也不錯囧
說不定到後面會有兩個路線(先保密囧)
幻影上課時間差不多是十一點到一點四十
所以應該可以拖囧
月見草是被打暈(?)然後去上介紹課程囧
所以應該可以中場休息(歐死)

大致上....已經有修改細部的地方了囧

----------


## 幻貓

目前巴茲照顧完月見草了，接下來~多多發揮囉~
熊太的店可以的話設定成存量沒了就關門~

好像目前只有開兩家店‧‧‧熊太的蛋糕跟另一個矮人〈名字忘了‧‧〉的武器店
多開一點商店吧~商店街是很大的XD



：：：課程分配規則：：：〈二度宣佈〉

分成上午、下午、晚上三個時段，每個時段有兩節課
*一星期內要修滿25堂，空堂最多五堂〈有空堂寫沒有〉*
社團在禮拜六，時間自訂〈每個社團時間都可以不一樣〉
星期天的去向別忘了說~

必修：戰技〈3節〉、魔法〈4節〉、歷史〈2節〉、地理〈2節〉、軍訓〈1節〉、語言〈2節〉←←節數可多不可少，如前田自行增加一節魔法課
選修：烹飪、自然〈又分生物、化學、物理、地科、天文〉、體育、童軍〈野地求生〉、詠唱魔法、武器製作、防具製作‧‧‧‧‧〈各位還有嗎？〉


前田的課程表：
星期一：：上午數學課、語言課    下午戰技課、烹飪課    晚上魔法課、沒有
星期二：：上午歷史課、沒有        下午語言課、生物課        晚上化學課、數學課
星期三：：上午魔法課、地理課    下午魔法課、生物課    晚上數學課、沒有
星期四：：上午戰技課、童軍課    下午魔法課、體育課    晚上軍訓課、化學課
星期五：：上午地理課、戰技課    下午歷史課、魔法課    晚上化學課、沒有
星期六：：下午固定到商店街玩〈以後會加社團〉
星期天：：躲在宿舍睡大頭覺~

----------


## 瘋虎

> 卡卡卡‧‧‧
> 現在應該還是8/5狀態吧？炎遺最後去那了？
> 原本應是被洌魂打昏且直到前田搖醒他喔‧‧‧‧最後還直接到宿舍
> 還是說中間有小串場？


==========ooc=========
那已經過了一天了^^"
[8/6號凌晨~~也就是前田他們還再睡覺炎遺就已經跑去找管理員了!]
必修：戰技〈3節〉、魔法〈4節〉、歷史〈2節〉、地理〈2節〉、軍訓〈1節〉、語言〈2節〉←←節數可多不可少，如前田自行增加一節魔法課 
選修：烹飪、自然〈又分生物、化學、物理、地科、天文〉、體育、童軍〈野地求生〉、詠唱魔法、武器製作、防具製作‧‧‧‧
星期一 戰技(上午)/ 魔法(下午)/空堂(自我修煉)
星期二 魔法(上午)/地理 (下午)/軍訓(晚上)
星期三  魔法(上午)/語言(下午)/戰技(晚上)
星期四 歷史(上午)/地理(下午) /自然(晚上)
星期五 魔法(上午)/戰技(下午) /空堂(自我修練)
星期六 戰技(上午)/歷史下午) /社團[晚上.野外求生社]
假日 打工  (接一天可完成的傭兵任務) 
==========Ooc over============

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> 目選修：烹飪、自然〈又分生物、化學、物理、地科、天文〉、體育、童軍〈野地求生〉、詠唱魔法、武器製作、防具製作‧‧‧‧‧〈各位還有嗎？〉


吃掉一些=3=
(謎:叫一些嗎?= =)
心理學?(好像不重要耶XDDD)
現在就只能在假日打了(泣)

----------


## 幻貓

to  瘋虎：
一星期要修滿25堂，空堂五堂
還有‧‧上午有兩節、下午有兩節、晚上有兩節
再修改一下吧~

to  owl：
心理學也不錯啊~還有別的嗎？愈多愈好喔~

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

月見草的課程表:
星期一:空堂(去溫室)、軍訓(早)\戰技、魔法(中)\魔法、地科(晚)
星期二:空堂(去溫室)、魔法(早)\魔法、地理(中)\戰技、戰技(晚)
星期三:空堂(去溫室)、生物(早)\自然、生物(中)\生物、歷史(晚)
星期四:空堂(去溫室)、語言(早)\戰技、語言(中)\地科、歷史(晚)
星期五:空堂(去溫室)、歷史(早)\魔法、心理學(中)\心理學、地理(晚)
星期六:話劇社....阿不...話劇社停滯了囧不表演就不會練習了囧所以變成生物研究
星期天:跟西恩斯聊整天(去溫室)和跟幻影去祭拜已故的親屬

幻影的課程表:
星期一:空堂(睡覺)、軍訓(早)\戰技、魔法(中)\魔法、地科(晚)
星期二:空堂(睡覺)、魔法(早)\魔法、地理(中)\戰技、戰技(晚)
星期三:空堂(睡覺)、槍械學(早)\自然、槍械學(中)\槍械學、歷史(晚)
星期四:空堂(睡覺)、語言(早)\戰技、語言(中)\地科、歷史(晚)
星期五:空堂(睡覺)、歷史(早)\魔法、槍械學(中)\槍械學、地理(晚)
星期六:睡整天XDDD(可能會有突發狀況)
星期天:祭拜已故的親屬

大概就這樣囧
嗯....因為月見草才剛入學所以還沒調整好囧
下個星期大概就可以調整好了囧

----------


## BOSS

巴茲:
星期一: 物理(4)         化學(4)
星期二: 醫藥學(3)
星期三: 槍械學(4)     
星期四:
星期五: 槍械學(4)
星期六:回家社= =(有人要拉我入社嗎?) 

另外6學分是自我醫藥研究   不用上課
可是每一個月都要交研究報告審核(x之鍊金術師?)

平時常做的事:去熊太的蛋糕店(超愛吃蛋糕)    在實驗室裡作研究     打靶場試新槍或練習
                         散步   逛街= =
                         星期3-6晚上6點到9點在學生宿舍的咖啡廳打工(預定劇情)

----------


## 幻貓

每逢考試都是淡季耶‧‧‧
模考考完再破文，大家也不要讓這個好不容易經營起來的RP消散了啊~
它可以是很精彩的，大家加油！
共勉之~

----------


## 瘋虎

必修：戰技〈3節〉、魔法〈4節〉、歷史〈2節〉、地理〈2節〉、軍訓〈1節〉、語言〈2節〉←←節數可多不可少，如前田自行增加一節魔法課 
選修：烹飪、自然〈又分生物、化學、物理、地科、天文〉、體育、童軍〈野地求生〉、詠唱魔法、武器製作、防具製作‧‧‧‧

炎遺課程表~~~XD]
星期一 戰技 童軍(上午)  魔法 自然(下午)   空堂(自我修煉)
星期二 魔法 空堂(上午)  地理 空堂(下午)   軍訓(晚上)
星期三 魔法 武器製作(上午)  語言 防具製作(下午)   戰技(晚上)
星期四 歷史 軍訓(上午)  地理 防具製作(下午)   自然(晚上)
星期五 魔法 詠唱魔法(上午)   戰技 語言(下午)   空堂(自我修練)
星期六 戰技 武器製作(上午)   歷史 防具製作(下午)   社團[晚上.野外求生社]
假日 打工  (接一天可完成的傭兵任務)
呼~~大約就這樣~~~(如果有衝到~就代表有一起上課~~~XD) 
==========Ooc over============

----------


## 幻貓

**********Ooc開始************
好不容易考完了，上來野疆破下文
也希望有玩的大大也來繼續寫劇情
加油吧~
**********Ooc結束************
────────────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧男生宿舍‧前田幻的房間‧八月五日晚上十一點‧貓人狀態
────────────────────────────────────
「呵~~~~」
「搞什麼啊‧‧‧今天為什麼這麼累啊‧‧‧」
咚的一聲，一個身影矯捷的跳上了上鋪的床
「呼‧‧‧‧我想‧‧‧八成是這個環搞的鬼‧‧‧原來它叫做魔影環啊‧‧」說著說著，將尾巴從大腿內側緩緩的移上來
幽暗的房間，這個環似乎在發著微光
「不過還真是奇怪，他怎麼黏再尾巴上不會掉下來啊？」前田大力的晃動尾巴，設法要讓他掉下來，但是完全沒有用，牢牢的黏在上面，彷彿一個頑固的生命體，死抓著不放

「唉‧‧‧你還真是倔強‧‧‧」他伸手輕輕取下魔影環
「就是你讓我今天變得那麼野蠻，我決定要把你當古董供奉了，畢竟你會傷害人的啊‧‧‧」他遙搖頭，緩緩的對著魔影環說話「不過我也真蠢‧‧‧這個環〈輕敲〉再怎麼厲害也不會有感覺吧‧‧‧呵~說到明天啊‧‧‧禮拜六‧‧‧不用上課‧‧‧」
禮拜六其實是參加社團的日子，但是他從來沒有把「加入社團」放在心上
「呵~~~~~~隨便啦，睡到自然醒吧~」他輕快的說完，把魔影環往下鋪一丟就進入了夢鄉
────────────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧男生宿舍‧前田幻的房間‧八月六日早上七點‧人類狀態
────────────────────────────────────
但這個夢鄉不是很美‧‧‧
「噢‧‧該死，那是什麼鬼夢啊？」他勉力爬起來
不知該如何解釋，他夢到的‧‧‧很詭異

在夢中，他是貓人狀態，在一個無重力空間，四周一片黑暗
沒多久，他感到全身都要爆掉了，好熱‧‧‧
一個靈體從他的軀體鑽了出來，他不自覺的變回人類狀態
一個聲音進到他的腦中，說：「咈咈咈‧‧‧你不要，也可以，你會知道的‧‧‧‧嘿嘿嘿嘿‧‧‧」
結果他就被嚇醒了

他有點不安的低頭看下鋪的魔影環，會不會‧‧‧那個靈體就是他？

一切都沒事嘛‧‧‧

他又想了一下，應該是巧合吧‧‧‧想著想著，眼皮又垂了下來。管他的，繼續睡！

*******************************
同日的中午十二點
*******************************
「呵~真飽‧‧‧開學以來第一次睡的這麼舒服‧‧‧除了‧‧那個夢？」他跳下床又轉頭看了看魔影環，還是乖乖的躺在下鋪床上
「噗‧‧‧我還真是膽小啊‧‧怕個什麼勁啊？」
他說完，想到今天可以去商店街玩，那邊聽說有成千百萬的店家可以逛個夠咧！
但是他的行囊卻不爭氣，沒什麼錢了〈2金60銀32銅〉
他考慮去打工賺錢‧‧‧‧‧但他很快的放棄這個念頭，這樣就沒辦法睡到飽了而且他又不善交際，幹麻給自己找麻煩啊？

────────────────────────────────────
商店街‧路邊攤‧八月六日下午一點‧人類狀態
────────────────────────────────────
「老闆，滷肉飯一碗。」
「小弟馬上來！來，50個銅幣」
「‧‧‧‧〈掏腰包〉」
「1銀有找‧‧‧50銅幣，來，謝謝！」

省錢計畫開始實施~直到老爸下一次寄錢給他
「好鹹‧‧‧他的鹽是不是放太多啦？還是他滷太久了？」
吃完了，他開始逛大街
他小心的拿出錢袋以免再度被偷走，還剩2金59銀82銅。
今天他只能來個櫥窗瀏覽，縱使他多麼想買一件物品

啊？上次那隻死猴子？他在幹啥‧‧‧？還‧‧還在偷東西？
這次的對象是個雌性虎獸人‧‧‧噗‧‧去惹母老虎
猴子環顧一下四周確定沒人看到

偏生就是這麼巧，兩人的目光有所交集
前田歪著頭，摸摸自己的法杖，示意他會仿照上次的方法解決他
這位猴哥愣愣的看著他，再轉頭看即將到手的錢包，再想想上次悽慘的經驗
他不情願的吐了一下舌頭一溜煙的跑了
「火炎彈，爆擊。」前田出掌小聲唸道。他就是不喜歡那隻猴子的反應
小小的火焰就這樣飛啊飛的飛到了猴子尾巴上‧‧‧‧〈嗚啊！！！！〉
一切只看的眾人一頭霧水，因為前田已經迅速的收了招，無人知曉

這種小插曲，還添增了不少趣味。以後每當他想到，總是會不自覺的笑出來

***************************************************
***************************************************
感覺上跟其他獸沒什麼交集，那是因為礙於目前的冷淡期
希望其他玩家努力寫下自己控制角色的故事，不要讓這個RP就這樣消失
給常去狼版的獸：雖然狼版規模很大，也很好玩，但是不要忘記還有一個野性疆界，這個故事可不能虎頭蛇尾的結束，會被別獸認為是不負責任的
金錢制度如下：
1金=10銀
1銀=100銅
1金=1000銅
幣值跟新台幣一樣

大家好好加油~

----------


## 瘋虎

============OOC===========
其實不是我不接拉^^"
因為如果連續是我接就不好玩哩~~~XD
恩~~~~所以~~等貓頭鷹把它的小說文發表出來我就發表我的中篇小說文哩!
PS:BOSS快發任務吧~~~~XD
==========OOC結束==========
 蔚藍的天空伴隨著雲朵而美麗
 生活中伴隨的恐懼.歡笑而精采
 .........

看著手中的書.炎遺一邊走向學校校頂的角落坐了下來
翻著破舊紙張.炎遺柔了柔疲憊的雙眼.合起了書自言自語道:

[可惡....暗元素之心快禁制不住了........天殺的!我不信!!]

[暗. 凝  固  封]

只見炎遺手中變換著各種奇異的花勢
原本隱隱圍繞在周身的暗芒也一點一點的在炎遺的眉前凝聚

就在暗芒要形成一團圓型的黑色物體時.炎遺的眉間突然皺了起來.身體也跟著顫抖著 而暗芒也就一瞬間潰散了開來.重新回到了炎遺的周身

[可惡!就差一點了!怎會有"惡"的意念在這附近散佈!?難道......是魔影環覺醒!]

想到了這點炎遺背上似長了翅膀一般.飛奔向外面尋找前田的蹤影....
===========================
這樣幻貓你就可以解釋魔影環了!
還有~~~我先補充一下關於三個鎮國至寶的一些設定
冰晶錐-------善的意念
魔影環-------惡的意念
創生滅世雙劍---陰與陽的力量

三把武器的聯合技----天療[有起死回生(時限30分鐘以內)和一切的詛咒與毒]
                             但是持創生滅是雙劍的人會施完術之後就陷入昏迷一整天!!!
PS2:武器不一定只能一人施展一個!可以一個人施展數個!  但那樣對身體的負擔會很大!甚至可能致命!
[天療施術時不能有人打擾~不然一定失敗且精神力及能也一樣會耗掉!]
施術時間20-1小時

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

===OOC===
有新想法了
來破破破破文囧|||
剛剛當機了一下
我冷了囧(雖然沒打多少囧)
===OOC結束===
??? 上午?下午? ?點??分

「嗯....這裡是哪裡啊?」
「月見草...你怎麼會在這裡?」
「......」

宿舍 上午 7:43

「嗯...已經早上了啊....」幻影伸著懶腰。
「他每次都那麼早就起來了呢...」
早上必做的是就略略略= =
「好了去找他吧。」幻影說完後就化成影子消失在宿舍裡了。

??? 上午 8:01

「這裡...是哪裡?怎麼一大堆樹藤?」幻影抱怨說著。

這時，幻影看到了綠色的強光飄在一個不知名的湖中央，伴隨著綠色的光球。

「唔...好刺眼....」幻影以手遮住了眼睛。
「誰....?」綠色的強光說完後就消失了，只剩下綠色的光球漂浮在湖上。

「嗯?那是什麼東西?算了先找他好了。」又是化為影子消失了。

前哨站??? 上午 8:13

「唔...怎麼會有那麼強的怪物....」月見草滿身是血，對著一隻綠色的巨龍說著。
「可惡...頭好暈啊....」說完後月見草就碰的一聲倒在地上了。

中間製造機會XDDD

前哨站 醫療室 上午10:53

「啊?你醒了啊?」護士親切的問著。

「嗯....這裡是哪裡啊....?」月見草摸著頭問。
「這裡是醫療室，剛剛有幾個人把你帶到這來，我看到你滿身是血的樣子嚇了我一大跳呢。」從頭到尾都是親切親切所以省略= =|||。
「是這樣嗎?」不以為意的語氣。
「啊，對了我要先走了。」
「歡迎下次在來(?)喔~」

商店街 上午 11:21

「小弟弟...過來一下...」一個坐在街道旁邊全身穿著紅紗的人說著，不過可以很確定的是，是女性。
「唔..有什麼事嗎?」
「這是我第一次占卜，要不要來試試看啊?」
「嗯..隨便吧...」心裡想著只要當作參考就好了= =|||。
「好，那麼請坐下。」指不知什麼時候出現的椅子。

月見草坐下後，就看見占卜師姐姐(?)發狂式的洗牌|||。

「好，那麼現在，就請把手放在這副牌上，並且閉上眼睛專心的將意念投注在這副牌上。」

「嗯喔..好..」月見草馬上照著指示去做，因為不想被那種洗牌方式洗臉|||。
過了一分鐘
過了十分鐘
過了十五分鐘
「怎麼會有打呼的聲音?」月見草感覺有點不對。
「天啊!竟然睡著了|||」月見草連忙把占卜師姐姐搖醒。

「啊..抱歉，因為天氣太舒服了所以就不小心睡著了。」擦去口水|||。
「好了，我想大概都已經好了。」

「真是個不可靠的占卜師啊...大概勒|||」月見草在心裡想著。

突然，在桌上的牌就開始發光。

「可以把手拿開了。」說完後牌開始快速的飛了起來，然後以整齊排序的掉在桌上，並且沒有一張牌被翻過來。

「那麼請挑出四張牌，但請不要先翻過來看，挑好之後請遞給我。」

「好了。」月見草把牌遞給了占卜師。

「好，那麼我就隨機的排出順序，這就是你的未來。」

月見草看到了桌上牌子的排序分別是.....喂!還不快去上課阿!從月見草後方傳來著聲音。

「呃....被抓到了。」月見草驚愕。
「那麼...再見啦~」占卜師姐姐揮著手說。

占卜師姐姐對著被幻影拖走的月見草揮著手說再見。

塔羅牌的排序:塔、吊人、死亡、審判、及飛到旁邊的魔鬼

===OOC===
因為搞了塔羅牌搞了半天
不過這樣就可以當壞人了XDD
至於塔羅牌意味著什麼意思我就不說了XDD
耳環被遺忘了XDD
不過似乎以後會用到XDD
各位跨年快了喔X3
===OOC結束===

----------


## 柴克

=========OOC==========
呼~~~總算告一個段落了
這樣至少前面跟後面都可以椄的上了
其他的部分......等任務阿~~~~XD

========OOC結束========
在一個清爽的早晨，禁忌森林中的一角，兩個大小不同的黑影在草叢之中穿梭，一來一往，兩個黑影一直保持著大略的距離，難分難捨。

其中的一條黑影是柴克，他跟平常一樣穿著無袖的襯衫加上一條七分褲，腰間配戴著他那把鐵爪，不過好像變的跟以前有些不一樣。

柴克緊緊的追著前方的黑影，絲毫不敢讓牠從自己眼前消失，繞過了先前進行修練的場地，又經過了對面的一條小河，黑影不斷的東竄西躲，就是不讓柴克碰到一根寒毛。

「呼．．．呼．．．還真會跑．．」柴克看著黑影鑽進了一個不大的洞窟中後，靠著岩壁抱怨著「要不是那封要命的郵件，現在就可以好好的躺在床上睡我的覺了！」一邊抱怨著，一邊又繼續深入洞窟中尋找黑影的下落。

一個小時前．．．
如雷的鼾聲正在宿舍中迴盪著，吵的同層的獸都完全沒辦法入睡，不過，在一聲岩石被整個電焦的聲音和一聲長長的慘叫聲後，酣聲終於停了。

「嗚．．．．嗚．．．．這．．到底是．．怎麼一回事．．．阿．．．？」柴克無力的躺在床上，一手搭在每個房間都有的特製鬧鐘上，身上還冒出了淡淡的灰煙。

鬧鐘還肩負了簡易傳訊機的功用，現在上頭正顯示了一段訊息，是從學校直接發下來的，上頭寫著：
「給本校親愛的學生：柴克．法克沃
由於無故未參加開學典禮及無故缺席五天未上課，校方將予以處分！！請於五星期內，將所有的課程補齊，另並服勞動兩星期。
確實收到訊息後請回言。                                             」

「．．．．．．」柴克甩了甩頭，好不容易終於恢復了神智「不會吧！？要補課！？還要服勞動服務！？這是麼學校啊？」發現還有另一封郵件，這次是一個完全不認識的人寄的，上面是這樣寫的：
「給本校學生：柴克．法克沃
你好！我是米契爾．伊凡
在你尚未進行選課前，我永遠不會是你的老師，至於決定權則在你的手中。
不說這些，由於校方公文已經發下（我也不知道為啥給我，所以不要問我XD），請於8月6日至行政大樓的櫃檯索取任務單並完成任務。祝你有個美好的假日！」

「有完沒完啊！！還有任務要解？呿！真是夠了．．等等．．．還有下文？」柴克一邊說一邊用手指點著螢幕上的捲軸。
「ps.：以上並非我自願！完全是無奈於學校的公文！！請不要隨意將矛頭指到我身上。另外，如果對我所教授的戰技課有興趣了話，隨時歡迎你成為我的學生！但我想．．你的時間應該不多了吧？」

「．．．．．．這種被人看穿的感覺真的很討厭，不過好像還挺有趣的，這個老師．．．」看了一下鬧鐘「啊？都已經8點30啦？我不快一點不行了！」一溜煙的往房門外衝了出去。

20分鐘後，柴克已經到了行政大樓前的一塊綠地了，綠地上到處都是利用休假來這裡休息乘涼的獸人。

「恩．．．請問．．？」柴克身後傳來了一個陌生的聲音「是．．柴克同學嗎？」

柴克緊急的煞了個車，眼看再10公分就可以安全的煞住了，卻要死不死的剛好撞上了一顆小石頭，整個人就這樣直接飛了出去。

「嗚．．．好痛！．．喂！！你幹麻沒事叫我啊？」柴克摸了摸頭上的一個大腫包，回頭也不管是誰就破口大罵。

只見一個綿羊獸人緊張的不知所措，口吃加上比手畫腳都用上了「對．．對不起！！．．不過．．這個．．」說著從身後拿出了一把鐵製的爪子。

「！！！！這不是我的鐵爪嗎！？你從哪拿來的？」柴克一看到之前被妖精給搶走的鐵爪，激動的抓起了綿羊獸人的衣領「說！！從哪拿來的！！」

被柴克突如其來的反應給嚇了一跳，原先就已經夠害羞的個性又變的更加的膽小，竟然就這樣哭了起來。

現場頓時尷尬了起來，從附近投來的注目眼光全都聚焦到了他們兩人的身上「．．．．對不起，我不是故意要嚇你的，你不要哭了啦，可以告訴我這個鐵爪是從哪來的嗎？」柴克稍稍緩和了一下衝動的情緒。

「這．．這個是．．．一個奇怪的人給我的，他．．全身都穿著大衣，就．．就連臉上也都包裹了一成厚厚的面罩，他說一定要親手交到你的手上．．」綿羊獸人一樣低著頭說。

「．．．是嗎．．．那你怎麼知道那個東西的主人就是我？」

「恩．．我有從他那邊得到了一些你的特徵，他說這東西的物主是一個很衝動的人」（．．．．）「而且很蠢，做事完全不經大腦」（怒！）「只會憑著蠻力做事，完全不會考慮到身旁的一些因素」（怒！！）「簡而單之的說就是一個頭腦簡單四肢發達的人」

「你說麼～～～！！」終於忍不住的柴克又抓起了他的衣襟，將他高高的舉起。

「不．．不是我說的！！全都是他告訴我的啊！！」

「．．．．總之謝謝你幫我拿回了鐵爪，如果沒有其他事了話我要先走了」收斂了怒氣，想到還有任務要做就急急忙忙的告別往行政大樓跑去，一路上還是覺得很不對勁「等一下！也就是說，他會找上我是因為．．．阿～～！！那個混蛋！！！竟然在背地裡罵我蠢？」回頭一看，那個綿羊獸人已經不知道消失到哪去了「可惡！就不要再讓我看到你！！不然．．．呿！算了，先去解決任務的事吧」

行政大樓的櫃檯前，一位小姐正在裡頭忙的昏頭轉向

「恩．．抱歉，可以打擾一下？」
「咦？喔！當然！有麼事嗎？」即使再忙，櫃檯小姐還是拿出了一貫的職業微笑
「恩．．是米契爾老師要我來的，他要我到這裡來領任務單」
「請問你的名子是？」
「柴克．．，柴克．法克沃」
「柴克．法克沃是嗎？請稍等一下．．．．．好了，這是你的任務單及相關的內容，截止日期為今天上午的12點前，祝你一切順利！」

稍微僑了一下從櫃檯小姐那遞出的單據「委託人：瑪諾女士 住址：他可街220號．．．」

「阿呀！這不是柴克嗎？早安呀」一個似乎有點熟的聲音從行政大樓的的樓梯處傳來，柴克往那個方向看了過去，一隻全身白毛的藍色老虎獸人正朝自己的方向走了過來
「．．．．你是．．．？」
「我？你不認得啦？昨天晚上在宿舍中．．我們見過面的啊！對了．．當時前田也在場」
「．．．阿～！！我想起來了！你是炎遺對吧？找我有事嗎？」
「恩．．也沒有麼事啦！只是想問你有沒有看到前田，今天我一直找不到他」
「前田嗎？沒有耶，你找他做麼阿？」
「沒．．沒麼啦．．．對了，你在這裡幹麻啊？填任務表？」炎遺用一副不可置信的表情看著柴克「都已經星期六了耶，還出任務？」
「我也不想啊！但又沒辦法，誰叫我翹掉了五天的課和開學典禮．．．可以邊走邊說嗎？我趕時間」
「當然可以！」

兩人對櫃檯的小姐說了聲再見後就走出了行政大樓的樓梯。

「對了！你知道『他可街』在哪裡嗎？我這次的任務要先到那裡去找一位叫做瑪諾的女士」
「他可街嗎？我記得好像在禁忌之森東北方15公里的地方，好像是住宅區的樣子」炎遺一邊走一邊四處張望著前田的身影，可惜的是完全沒有他的下落。
「是嗎？謝啦！那我要先去那裡了，雖然不知道你找他幹麻，但希望你能早點找到前田，再見啦！」跟炎遺道了聲再見後就自顧自的往禁忌之森跑去了。

場景回到森林中的那個岩洞前。

柴克隨地撿了根木棒，口裡念念有詞的說著「『星光．誕生．火焰之種！』」只見從木棒上冒出了點煙，麼事也沒有發生「呿！又失敗啦，再來一次『星光．誕生．火焰之種！！』」

這次稍微好了一點，木棒上冒出了小小的火花，但很快的就又熄滅了

「．．．．．．我就不信邪！『星光！誕生！火焰之種！！！』」

但這次木棒卻完全沒任何的動靜，只有被強大的握力給擠壓到發出了劈啪的聲響。

『笨蛋！連一個小小的起火術都不會啊？』一個聲音鑽進了柴克的腦海中。
柴克四下張望，但沒有看到任何的人影，心想「奇怪？我聽錯了嗎？」
『不！你沒聽錯！』聲音又再度出現，仍然聽不出聲音的出處，簡直就像是簡直就像是在對你的腦袋講話一樣『沒錯！我是用傳心術再跟你談話，因為我並沒有辦法用嘴巴發出你們的語言』
「嘎～～～！！」
「！！！！．．．是你在說話？」柴克指著眼前大約足球（那裡有足球嗎？XD）般大小的一隻奇怪生物說。
這個生物有著一雙小小彎彎的角及一對蝙蝠翅膀，皮膚是森綠色的，上面有一粒粒隆起的疣狀物，皮膚最尾端的尾巴上刻著閃電狀的金色刻痕，面目簡直就像是一條巨龍的超米你版一樣。
「你．．是一條龍？」柴克驚訝的搖了搖頭，不敢相信自己的眼前所看到的事物。
牠也搖了搖頭『不，我並不是龍』語氣非常的老成，跟那稚氣的外表一點都不搭『若根據你們的分類，我應該算是一種叫做巴魯德的生物，由於我們的外型跟龍族很像，有很多人都會將我們與給混淆了』
「．．．．」
『看你一副呆頭呆腦的模樣，我再給你上一課好了，若要分辨龍族和巴魯德了話有幾個地方可以比較容易觀察，像是巴魯德的額頭上一定會有一顆明亮的寶石，而是哪種寶石就依種族而定了，而龍族了話則會長角，另外，如果仔細的看尾巴了話，可以發現不管是哪種種族，上頭一定都會有一個刻痕，而且每一隻的刻痕都是唯一的，獨一無二的。』
柴克狐疑的看著這隻博學的巴魯德，雙手也逐漸往腰間移動。
『你想問我為要告訴你這些？其實也沒麼，只是認為你應該會想知道』稍稍停頓了一下『放心吧！不用偷偷的動刀動槍，我會跟你回去的』
「！？這麼乾脆？」柴克心想，手上還是緊緊的抓著那副鐵爪。
『並不是我乾脆』（！！！）『只是我玩膩了想回去一趟』停了一下又說『而且要是不帶我回去了話你會很麻煩吧？』巴魯德用一種彷彿把人都看透的表情說著。
「．．．．好吧，你說的沒錯，不過你最好不要輕舉妄動，不然就算違背了任務我也會解決掉你」
『呵呵！是「解決」而不是「殺掉」嗎？提醒你這絕對會害到你自己的，假如你一直有這種想法了話』
「．．．走吧！」

「可惡！到底跑哪去啦那隻死貓」
「咦？這不是炎遺的聲音嗎？看來他還沒有找到前田的樣子」柴克到行政大樓交付了任務單之後，正在打算再回到宿舍去好好的睡一覺，卻再宿舍大樓的門口處看到炎遺氣喘噓噓的四處張望「．．．．反正我也沒事了，去幫他一起找好了，好歹人家也告訴我他可街在哪了，不回報一下實在過意不去．．」
「怎再這時候給我覺醒？真是夠了！」說著邁開沉重的腳步往商店街跑去
「炎遺～～～等一下！」
炎遺聽到背後傳來的呼喚聲，稍稍的減低了速度「咦？柴克？又見面啦，有麼事嗎？」
柴克心想：「他一定找了很久吧？看他喘成這樣．．」
「沒有啦，只是我的任務已經完成了，剛好看到你在這邊，找到前田了嗎？」
炎遺無力的搖了搖頭
「還沒嗎？這樣吧，我也來一起找吧！就當作是你那時候告訴我他可街位置的謝禮！」
「謝了！．．．不過還是不勞煩了」
「為麼？你看起來很累耶？不用跟我客氣喔！真的不用嗎？」
「我說不用了！！！！」也不知道是因為太過疲累了還是因為暗之元素的關係，炎遺似乎有點失控「．．．對．．對不起，我趕時間，我先走了，再見」
「麼嘛～～我好心想幫忙的說！．．．不過，炎遺的樣子似乎有點不對勁．．．以防萬一，我還是跟在他後面看看好了」柴克心想，一邊用著輕盈的腳步向前跟進。

商店街，原本就是人來人往的地方，一到了休假日時就更顯的人潮洶湧了。

「到商店街了阿．．．說到商店街，我的鐵爪之所以會遺失也是因為到了這邊的關係，不過幸好找回來了，但那個怪傢伙搶了我的武器卻又原原本本的還了回來，到底是為麼啊？．．．算了，先顧好炎遺要緊」柴克心想，仍然緊跟在後「咦？那裡怎麼聚了一群人？．．．咦！？炎遺認識？啊！？？前田也在？這到底是怎麼回事啊？．．嗯？炎遺走過去了．．．似乎問了些麼，是在問前田的事嗎？咦？怎麼全都笑了起來？好像很有趣的樣子，我也去看看好了」

柴克走到群眾之中，然後故意裝作是碰巧遇到的樣子「炎遺你們怎麼都在啊？還有他們怎麼啦？怎麼笑成這樣？」

「痾．．．」

炎遺似乎因為這突如其來的一問而整個呆掉了。

一旁的犬獸人解釋說「我們會聚在這是因為我要和前田傳達老師要找我們的訊息，正準備要去找你們，誰知道你們就這麼剛好的走了過來．．噗．．不行，我忍不住了．．．哈．哈哈哈哈．．．哈哈哈．．．．」
柴克看的一頭霧水，只是一個勁的狂搔頭「這又跟他們笑成那樣有麼關係？」
炎遺尷尬的笑道：「恩．．這不重要啦，我們去找老師吧！」
柴克：「啊？」
在跟大家都做了一番的認識後，一群獸就這樣大拉拉的往教師大樓移動。
============OOC===========
修完了,如果有其他地方要修了話在跟我說一聲吧^^~

----------


## 瘋虎

===========OOC===========
必須以著超高速打小說~~~~[因為必須在20分鐘內打完~~~XD]
所以有錯字等等如可以在上現在改哩!
=========OOC結束===========

[可惡!到底跑哪去拉那隻死貓]

把宿舍及教室都跑遍的炎遺氣餒的喘氣道

看著碗甲上所顯示的數據:

[黑暗化:35% (警告!接近危險值)]

[怎在這時候給我覺醒!真是夠了!]

邁開沉重的腳步往商店接的方向跑去

-----------商店街------------

前田帶著輕快的腳步漫步在繁榮的商店街上
不時看著櫥窗裡的精美飾品
突然一聲熟悉的聲音從後方傳來

[前田!你在這阿!我找你好久了!]

前田轉身看向發出聲音的獸.嘴角微微笑道:

[巴茲有事嗎?什麼是找我這麼急?]

被叫巴茲的犬人開口道:

[沒有拉.只是老師叫我們集合有事要和跟我們講......快點吧!還要在中午前找到炎遺和柴克!]

站在巴資身旁的棕熊笑道:

[現在可以省的許多麻煩了.你看他們兩個不就正從不同地方走過來嗎?]

就在棕熊說完話時一名虎人從他後方跑過來喘氣道:

[卡德你有看到前田嗎?疑!你們怎都在這前田.巴茲?]

自問自答的話惹的巴茲等人大笑了起來!
就在巴茲等人笑的快不行的時候.一名犬人走了過來問道:

[炎遺你們怎都在這?還有他們怎麼了?怎笑成這樣?]

[痾......]

被這話問的不知如何回答的炎遺當場呆掉....

強忍住想破口大笑的衝動對著柴克和炎遺說道:

[我們會聚集在這是因為我要和前田傳達老師要找我們的訊息.和準備要去找你們.誰知道你們就正麼剛好走了過來....噗....不行.我忍不住了.....哈.哈.哈..哈..哈......]

柴克疑惑的看向炎疑問道:

[但這和他們笑成這樣有什麼關係?]

炎遺尷尬的笑道:

[恩....這不重要拉.我們去找老師吧!]
說完也忘了一開始是要找前田的事情往教師大樓跑去........

==================================
打的有點濫~~~~XD
如果有空我會上來改一下![角設的個性好像有點沒抓到~~~~XD]

PS:柴克是在遇到那位"獸人"之後才出現的![但我怕會是前田或是巴茲等等的~~~XD]如是的話我會把文改一下的!

----------


## BOSS

新年破文= =
-------------------------------------------
一群獸就這樣的走到了米契爾老師的辦公室前

[進來吧....]從牆傳出來的是米契爾的聲音

巴茲打開了門 眼前是米契爾坐在以椅子上
嘴上依然掛的著那似有似無的笑容

米契爾:[你們來啦.......上次你們解任務的地方....]

巴茲心想:怎麼有種不好的感覺?難不成....

[沒錯就是你想的那樣 巴茲....]米契爾看了巴茲笑了笑[那裡的怪物又在做亂了.....你們上次任務的成績學校很滿意...所以你們還得在去一次....]

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

===ooc===
嗯....呃.....= =
(請無視XD)
===結束===
前哨站 下午１：０３


「今天，你給我乖乖的去上課，不然．．．你就死定了！」殺氣騰騰殺氣騰騰（汗顏）。
「啊啊啊．．．．不需要那麼生氣吧？」
「必要的話．．．．我還是會生氣！」
「呃．．．．」被嚇住了|||。
「如果你想偷跑的話，我都會知道，不信的話可以試試看！不過你會不會活著我就不知道了！」
想說本來應該不可能的．．．．結果真的實現了。
乖乖的上了一整個下午的課一整個下午的課一整個下午的課一整個下午的課。

？？　上午？下午？　？：？？
　　
「犧牲的死去．．．背叛過去的復活．．．走向毀滅自我的路．．．」　
宿舍　上午　６：３４

「．．．．．」

「任務．．．．？是什麼東西？」

「呀啊啊啊～～～碰！」月見草把幻影踹到牆上|||。
「嗯．．．．怎麼了．．．？」從地上爬起來ＸＤ。
「沒事．．．（竟然沒有生氣！？）」

----------


## 瘋虎

====OOC====
WHAT!?
不是說看的很懂說~~~XD
+++OOC結束+++

------烈封異世界-震都-------

一陣急促的腳步聲從一個昏暗的長廊中傳了出來

[疾.你有找到瘋子嗎?]

被稱為疾的犬人搖了搖頭.看向窗外恨恨的道:

[要出去也不看一下情況,都當上了炎皇幾百年了還不改以前個性.....,等等!影.你說他會不會是去"那"了!?]

[......有可能.....,我剛剛去看了一下煞凌也不見了.....]

[恩.....那我去找他們兩個!這段時間就靠你了!]

說完就往皇殿外走了出去

看著疾快步走出去,影嘆了一口氣自言自語道:

[.....怎麼每一代的炎皇都是如此.......,初代如此.炎鳳如此.甚至連炎遺也如此........,這家族是受到什麼樣的詛咒阿........,真是夠了!]

說完也搖了搖頭,往皇殿裡走去.....

----------


## Michile

－－－－－－－－－－－－【ＯＯＣ！！】－－－－－－－－－－－－
嗯…人物描寫有誤，麻煩請指正一下…謝謝。
－－－－－－－－－－－－【ＯＯＣ結束】－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　「是這樣子的，這次的任務，是要你們去解決一件事情。」

　　米契爾從桌上拿起一張手繪的塗鴉，上面紅色的線條圍繞出一個大概的形
狀，並且有幾個不同的顏色加以點綴，乍看之下是個相當隨興的隨筆。

【OOC：請見下方附圖】

　　「據傳聞，這次搗蛋的是這兩個小東西，而且附近經過的人們都相當頭痛
……」

　　「要解決牠們？」面前的狼人說著。

　　「還是把牠們抓回來？」這次是另一個貓人的聲音，他自顧自地把弄著他
的法杖，一面習慣性地順著另一手的毛皮。

　　「煩死了，看起來應該是些該死的臭精靈之類的，把牠們做掉算！」藍色
虎人不耐地嚷著，尤其鼻子上的扭曲更是明顯地表露他的情緒。

　　啪！啪！啪！三聲清脆的響聲，分別在柴克的額頭、幻的右手背和炎遺的
鼻子留下白色的印記，地上有斷成幾戳的幾根粉筆。

　　「靠…右邊站！幹麼丟我鼻子…」

　　「解決事件，如果他們有什麼需求，就儘量達成，他們不會主動對他人發
動攻擊或侵略，抓回來就免了，這次的重點是不能對他們造成傷害。」米契爾
的目光隨著說到的事項，分別掃視著被粉筆打中的三人。

　　「嚇唬牠們呢？」巴茲終於說話。

　　「嗯…自認實力堅強的話，可以試試看。」巴茲的鼻頭也中了一記筆蓋。
「牠們一被嚇到很容易使力量失控的，而且炎遺沒有說錯，牠們確實是寄宿在
森林中，林木和花草的靈魂…」

　　「…一旦森林的平靜被破壞，要再平復下來是很困難的，到時候吃不完兜
著走的可是你們呀！」剛才趕進來的貓頭鷹故作輕鬆地靠在門邊，並且用右手
托住額頭，巧妙地擋住因急喘呼吸而上下起伏的胸腹。

　　「月見草同學，沒想到你知道這回事，看來你植物學也學到了不少東西。
但現在才出來插嘴，未免有些不敬，而且你的背後？」花豹笑著指了指貓頭鷹
的後方，雙眼瞇著，像是看著好戲一般。

　　「嗯？」月見草正打算一派悠閒地轉身向後看，而門版不等人，被硬生生
地踹了來，壓在月見草的身上。

　　「月見草，給我死出來！」

　　一名手持雙槍的雌性貓人殺氣騰騰地踏在被踢倒的門板上，絲毫沒有注意
到門板下露出的翅膀……

----------


## 幻貓

───────────────Ooc開始───────────────
嗚~感動啊
這學期終於結束了，要開始大玩特玩啦！
〈天音：基測‧‧〉
〈幻：啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊‧‧‧《穿心》〉
───────────────Ooc結束───────────────
──────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧教室‧下午12點25分‧貓人
──────────────────────────────
「月見草，給我死出來！」 

　　一名手持雙槍的雌性貓人殺氣騰騰地踏在被踢倒的門板上，絲毫沒有注意 
到門板下露出的翅膀……

貓人看著自己手臂印記的部份
「噢‧‧‧討厭，弄髒了‧‧」前田滴咕著
貓的本性讓他很自然的舔了過去，再一次把毛梳好

「咦？啊人咧？」站在門板上的貓人問道

巴茲忍不住了，笑了起來：「哈哈哈‧‧‧」
「笑什麼啊？我說月見草他人呢？」貓人一頭霧水的問
大家都笑著，眼光都瞄到門板底下‧‧‧但是這位貓人還無法會意？！

「門板下啦~」前田梳完毛，笑笑的對她說
「啊？啥‧‧」
「幻‧‧‧我輸了‧‧拜‧‧拜託你‧‧起來‧‧‧你變肥了嗎？‧‧」

前田聽到月見草叫「他」，準備上前幫忙。
但是他又想一想，那個「幻」應該不是叫他，而是那個雌性貓人

「哇！噢，抱歉抱歉‧‧‧」
月見草全身酸痛的撐了起來：「死肥貓‧‧‧你很重你知不知道啊？！」
「你說啥？！你說我『什麼』？！」幻影怒不可遏的說，體重向來是女性的忌諱‧‧
「我說你很‧‧‧」月見草也是火氣上揚，準備要嗆回去

「好啦，先別吵。回到正經事上面‧‧‧明天之前辦得完嗎？」米契爾打斷糾紛問道
「啥？！明天？你瘋啦？這‧‧我可沒有去過森林啊‧‧」柴克說道
「嗯‧‧我也沒去過，不過‧‧‧我蠻想去去看的說‧‧」月見草輕鬆道

「嗯‧‧‧‧既然你知道森林的平衡被破壞是件糟糕的事，那就加入吧！」
〈月：哈哈，太好了！〉〈幻影：可惡，給你逃掉課了！〉

「柴克啊‧‧只能說你倒楣啦，因為你開學前幾天沒來，所以‧‧這對你來說應該是具有處罰性質的任務吧~呵呵」米契爾笑著說
「對了，米里斯大哥有要參加這次任務嗎？」巴茲問
「沒有。但是如果你找到他，可以把他拉進來。我們的實習老師也需要累積一些經驗！」

「好餓喔‧‧我還沒吃飯耶‧‧‧」炎遺嘆道
「我也是‧‧‧中午要吃啥呢‧‧‧」柴克附和
「好吧，我也餓了，那我們預定下午兩點在學校噴水池集合好了！」巴茲提議

眾獸散去，前田最後一個離開
「前田同學，請留下來。我有事要說。」米契爾在他背後說道
「啊？」

「好‧‧‧現在，我要問你。為什麼，上次草莓事件你會攻擊米里斯？」米契爾的臉上沒有一絲笑容，而是嚴肅
「啊，‧這‧‧‧‧‧‧」前田驚到，但是他不知如何回答
「我就直接說好了‧‧‧你尾巴上的環呢？」
「魔‧‧你說‧‧那個金屬環啊‧‧我‧‧我放在宿舍裡。我總覺得帶著他有一點‧‧邪門‧‧‧」
「嗯‧‧‧那就好‧‧‧沒事了，你可以去吃飯了。」
前田看眼前這位老師欲語還休，可能跟魔影環有關‧‧‧
「我吃過了，那，需要我把那個環帶來給你看看嗎？」
「啊‧‧‧不，不用了，我只是希望，這次任務，你，千萬不要帶那個東西。」
「喔‧‧‧我也不想帶呀~」
「很好。那，請出去吧，有人在外頭等你呢。」他終於露出一絲笑容，並指著窗外說道
「炎遺？」
──────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧走廊‧下午12點30分‧貓人
──────────────────────────────
「前田，你看這個！」炎遺拿出碗甲

黑暗化：32%[警告！接近危險值！]

「這是啥？」
「你的魔影環！你‧‧它做了什麼？」
「魔影環？沒什麼吧，我只是‧‧只是把他放在宿舍啊？」
「啊？就‧‧就這樣？那為什麼這個數據會‧‧‧」
「黑暗化數值高會‧‧會怎樣嗎？該不會又跟那個環有關係了吧？」前田偏著頭問
「這‧‧這‧‧沒有‧‧‧」炎遺不說，但他很清楚，這影響到他封印的解除‧‧‧
前田看著臉部一陣青的炎遺，問道：「才怪，一定有事，須要我幫忙嗎？」
「‧‧‧‧不，謝了‧‧咦？數字降下來了‧‧‧30%‧‧‧24%‧‧‧11%‧‧老天，怎麼這樣‧‧‧2%？！他‧‧‧他在搞什麼啊？」炎遺瞪著碗甲叫道
「說不定他壞掉了？」
「嘿~我也覺得！」
兩人相視大笑，原本僵硬的場面也軟化了下來


──────────────────────────────
哨崗高級訓練學院‧宿舍床上‧下午12點30分‧魔影環
──────────────────────────────
一個東西，在床上發著紫光
那是個有靈體的物品‧‧‧‧

「哼哼哼‧‧‧‧前田幻‧‧‧你不久就會知道‧‧‧‧我們是一體的‧‧‧哈‧哈‧哈‧哈‧‧‧‧‧」


***************************************************
***************************************************
打完了~
任務中精靈們會有什麼需求呢？~
還有‧‧米里斯大大不知何時會出現耶，黑豹大大上來解說一下吧~~

----------


## 柴克

〈哨崗高級訓練學院．米契爾辦公室前走廊〉

「炎遺~！前田~！要走囉！！」柴克從走廊轉角處探頭出來問。
「馬上就去~~」藍色虎人轉向貓人說「走吧！反正黑暗化已經降了下來，大概．．．沒有什麼問題了吧？」
「炎遺~！！前田~！！」走廊盡頭又再次的傳來了柴克的呼喊聲。
「．．．好啦！再不走了話就得要跟一隻狼玩躲貓貓囉」前田頭朝聲音傳出的地方點了一下，示意該準備走了。
「哈哈！！說的也是，走吧！」


〈哨崗高級訓練學院．美食街〉

一獸一人一邊聊著，一邊往學生宿舍的方向走去，不一會就來到了宿舍下方的美食街。
「前田為什麼不跟我們一起來阿？」其中那個金色頭髮的人類轉投向遺旁的老虎獸人問著。
「不知道阿．．．可能他已經吃飽了吧？」藍色虎獸人兩手一攤，遙遙頭道。
兩人走到了一家看起來很高級的店面前停了下來，但柴克在四處張望之後，卻走向了隔壁的一家看起來快要倒店的破房子裡去。
「對了！你們剛在聊些什麼阿，一會皺眉一會大笑的？」柴克在應該是服務台的地方左挑右選著「歐巴桑！給我兩碗滷肉飯，大的」
「好的！」服物台裡的一隻熊獸人用一種開朗的口氣回應「請稍等一下喔~~馬上就來~~！」說完就轉身去準備料理。
「啊啊！別光顧著看我點阿，你要吃些什麼阿？」
炎遺低頭看了看桌面上的菜單，無奈的對看一下「恩．．．我還是去別的店看看吧．．．」因為雖然說是菜單，但其實也只有賣滷肉飯和貢丸湯而已。
「是嗎．．．」不一會就端出了兩碗熱騰騰又大碗的滷肉飯「不好意思，可以改成外帶嗎？」
「沒問題！」熊獸人又回頭將之裝入餐盒中，並拿出了個不大不小紙袋，把所有的東西全都一股腦的裝進去「好了！一共是100銅幣」
「謝謝！」柴克付了100銅幣並接過了紙袋，轉身向炎遺的方向走去「好啦，讓你們久等了，接下來．．．疑？前面怎麼啦，聚集了一大群的人？」
「不知道耶．．．去看看吧」


===========ooc===========
大家趕快來PO文吧^^~~
.......對不起
之前沒有看清楚,所以文章有點錯誤,希望改得還通順
========================

----------


## 食老TPOA

對，小生只是來幫貼的，不要懷疑你的眼睛=ˇ=
=====這是辨別的分隔線=====

========OOC========
呼呼~~~xdd
最近電腦一直離我而去~~~
[天音:其實是你懶的打吧]
瘋虎:你管我~~~xdd我也不願意阿~~~xdd
現在的小說都至少落後了~~~~一個章節~~~xdd
又要趕搞了~~~xdd
=======OCC結束=======
朝著越聚越多的人潮走去,炎遺心想:

[黑暗化現在是暫時的制止住了,但下一次再發作可能就不能再保有清明......]

就在炎遺胡思亂想的時候，一個聲音緩緩的傳入耳中道:

[真是夠了,你居然可以搞到黑暗化!?放著風、水境界不用光用暗的你不失守神識＊1才怪!]

就在炎遺尋找突然而來的聲音時,一名虎人與龍人從人群中跳了出來並落在正要走過去的柴克一行人前方。

柴克看向跳過來的兩人問道:

[請問你是.......]

不理會柴克的問話，虎人繼續看向炎遺說道:

[還記得走前我和你說的吧!看來,你還有得練勒。]

說完就伸出手往內一揮,一道藍色的流光從炎遺的儲存夾裡流到了虎人食指上的戒指裡,而就在藍色流光完全消失在戒指裡時，另外四道分別為藍、綠、紅、白色的流光流向炎遺的四周環繞了幾圈之後，也流進了炎遺的儲存夾裡。

虎人身旁的龍人笑道:

[好在你才練到元素種子，不然再強我也沒辦法幫你了!記住,別再解開我放在你身上的禁制!除非你已經把封印全都解除了!]

說完一串暗紅色的能量束一圈圈的圍住在空中旋轉的炎遺。

看著身旁的龍人施完了法術,虎人放下了伸出去的手,包圍炎遺的淡金色的波紋也隨之消失。

[用這個可以聯絡到我們,除非有必要不然不要用!不然......你知道的!]

帶著賊賊的笑容看著從空中落下的炎遺，手一揮,一道白光的流光在炎遺的前方停住，一個類似筆記型電腦且散發著淡淡白光的東西飄在炎遺冒星星的眼睛前面。

[那我們就先走了!]

說完也不理會滿臉錯愕的眾人隨著浮光流轉的白色魔法陣雙雙消失於眾人的眼前......

 ＊1神識也就是自我的意識!但是可以游離身體去觀測世間萬物或自我探視自身的體內[可以游離多遠多細由功力而定!]

========================
希望這麼久沒打筆鋒不會變濫哩~~~~xd

----------


## 瘋虎

說著說著一隻手突然伸出虛抓,一股淡金色的波紋迅速從手臂散發了出去並把炎遺包復了起來

[吼~爺!你幹麻把我封起來!?痾.......別......別在轉了拉!煞凌大哥你也不阻止一下......痾阿.......]

[見面也不打招呼,還問我幹痲封你?看來你在這過的不錯嘛!恩.......冰晶錐我先拿來用幾天,恩....那這幾樣武器就先送你吧!]

----------


## 瘋虎

感謝食老幫忙發文哩~~但這兩段之間少了幾段 (上面那層的文是這之間少的部分)

還記得走前我和你說的吧!看來,你還有得練勒。] 

說完就伸出手往內一揮,一道藍色的流光從炎遺的儲存夾裡流到了虎人食指上的戒指裡,而就在藍色流光完全消失在戒指裡時，另外四道分別為藍、綠、紅、白色的流光流向炎遺的四周環繞了幾圈之後，也流進了炎遺的儲存夾裡。

----------


## 柴克

================OOC!!================
總覺得人物的描寫怪怪的
抓不到每個人特有的感覺說= =

柴克阿~~~加油一點阿
================OOC結束==============

「什麼阿!?怎麼都不理人的阿?炎遺，你認識他們?」柴克對於剛剛完全被冷落在一旁顯得極度的不滿。

眼睛正冒出點點星光的炎遺勉強的解釋著「恩....那隻虎獸人是我爺爺，另外站在他旁邊的龍人叫做煞凌，是我爺爺復國時，九人眾的其中一人......」

「阿?.....等等等等!!復國?!九人眾?!我怎麼都聽不懂你在說什麼阿?」柴克用一種狐疑的眼光看向炎遺。

「恩.....九人眾阿，就是.....」藍色虎人停頓了一下「算了，說了你們也不會相信...」似乎若有所思，但隨即卻又換上了一副輕鬆的表情「不說那些了，去吃飯吧，還要在兩點前到噴水池集合呢!!」

「恩....喔....」



下午兩點左右
天氣正當晴朗，但遠方卻有幾朵淡灰的雨雲正努力的抵抗著夏日的艷陽。
八月，一向都是個炎熱的季節，為了抵看逼人的酷暑，大多的人都選擇待在自家中安安穩穩的吹著涼爽的冷氣，在戶外的話，則就近找個有陰影的綠樹下，一邊享受著迎面吹來的暖風，度過一個悠閒的午後。

一到了夏天，總是會有不少的名眾為了一消難耐的暑氣而聚集在噴水池的四周，一隻棕色的老虎獸人口中正咬著一條熱狗，一對年輕的男女在另一頭訴說著他們的戀愛羅曼史，一個看起來充滿了書香氣息的豹獸人，一邊聽著前方不遠的母貓獸人拉著優雅的小提琴，一邊看著手中的一本書籍，書上的標題寫著：「人生的盡頭與開始：如何活過每一段精采的時光」另外還有幾個小孩在附近追逐著玩捉迷藏，臉上盡是說不出的愉悅表情。

「阿～～～好熱阿!!!為什麼要在這種大熱天裡出任務阿?」柴克一邊在人群中穿梭，一邊不停的發著牢騷「炎遺～～～你都不會熱嗎?你還穿著一件厚重的虎皮大衣耶」

一旁老虎獸人輕鬆的回答道「會嗎?我覺得還好阿，這種天氣....」

「天阿～～!!我快不行了，噴水池還沒到嗎?」

「好啦，就快到了，你看，已經可以看到他們了」虎獸人指著前方幾百步遠的地方，一隻狗獸人站在水池旁使勁的揮著手。

「柴克～～炎遺～～你們終於來啦，等你們很久了說!」狗獸人後頭傳出了聲音，聲音的主人是一個貓獸人前田(目前是人類狀態)，從發出的鐺鐺聲來看，剛剛應該正在玩弄著手杖上的鈴鐺好打發時間吧。

前田的隔壁坐的是月見草，依舊在跟手裡捧著的一株植物對話著，月見草都叫它作西恩斯，據說西恩斯是一種具有魂魄的"靈魂植物"，但除了月見草外，好像也沒有其他人能夠了解他所要傳達的訊息。月見草的前面還站了一個穿著黑白分明的母貓獸人，一手插著腰、另一隻手指著月見草，似乎正在指責些什麼的樣子。

「好啦!這樣就全部都到齊啦，出發吧!!」

「那個....可不可以再等一下?」柴克在整裝完畢，正準備要出發的一行人身後以極微弱的聲音呻吟著。
========================
大家趕快PO文吧!!^^~

----------


## 幻貓

to lion:
關於以下文字須更正：
「聲音的主人是一個貓獸人前田(目前是人類狀態)，從發出的鐺鐺聲來看，剛剛應該正在玩弄著尾巴上的鈴鐺好把發時間吧。 」

看這張圖

人類狀態的前田沒有尾巴喔‧‧如果要玩弄鈴鐺可以改成「法杖上的」
〈而且‧‧尾巴上的不是鈴鐺是魔影環~XP〉
麻煩改正~謝~

找時間回文~

----------


## 夜月之狼

嘎咕......

好久沒在這裡發言了~"~

那個......

我想雞測完以前應該都不會來想RP吧~"~

所以我想......

先把我一直在搞神秘的地方跳過 生出新的人物

等雞測完再來補吧~XD

新增人物:

姓名：白獥‧霧林‧歐卡米 
小名：獥 
種族：狼 
類型：法術師 
武器：大鐮刀(其實是魔杖?XD)、盾(平時是護符)
裝束：開朗小弟弟的隨意裝束~XD 脖子上有一個深褐色的護身符 
屬性：光 
特技：大鐮斬(無差別光屬攻擊 打到敵人會噴血 打到同伴有治癒功能 範圍最大十公尺)、自癒
法術：治癒術、金光罩(兩公尺內攻擊防禦)、光球、光闇爆(謎之自爆= =+)

外表： 
身高： 165 
體重： 45 
年齡： 11 
毛色： 純白 額頭有兩塊黃色的圓 
個性： 開朗少年一個 
臉嘛...... 就按照先前和米契爾說的 是隻會讓人誤認成蘿莉的正太吧XD

能力:
力 3
敏 6
體 12
智 14
睿 15

夜:性格依舊 但看白獥的眼神特溫柔 像個十二歲的大男孩￣▽￣

月:要暫時下場了吧......~"~

獥:是個很好的伏筆哦~XD(毆飛)

----------


## 柴克

開始回文囉～～雖然過了很久.....大家應該還沒有忘記有這個文章的存在吧？

為啥過了那麼久都沒人回～～～～

=====================================

炎熱的午後，剛接下任務的一群獸，來到了上次史萊姆黏液獸的事發地點，翻覆的貨車似乎已經被哪些不知名的人士給清理掉了，草地上只留下了被壓過的痕跡，其餘的，就跟一般路上望去的草原沒啥兩樣。

「就是這附近嗎？」柴克東張西望著。由於已經離開了陽光直射所可及的範圍，在樹蔭的庇護下，至熱的太陽也顯的虛弱了三分，原先揮汗如雨，一副像活在地獄一般的柴克已經打起了精神，開始將心思放在了任務上「可是.....到底在哪裡阿？這裡看起來一點異常都沒有阿？」

棕色狼人更加接近森林內去探察，但仍就一無所獲。

「吶！前田，米契爾給的那張資料你有帶嗎？」柴克走回團體中，從前田的手中接過了一張稍有揉過痕跡的紙張，上頭確實的描繪著這次的關係人物，精靈，雖然有些像是隨筆的塗鴉。

「恩......」棕狼仔細的研究著照片和一些跟精靈有關的資料，但似乎仍沒有任何的頭緒「唉～～我投降了......誰有辦法把這些傢伙找出來的嗎？」

正當在詢問意見的同時，柴克的身後不遠處發出了一陣的樹葉摩擦聲，接著是一條黑色的長影竄出，從這叢跳到那叢，迅速的向森林的深處移動著，突然的身影消失，接著是一陣的寂靜的時光。

「......是我看錯嗎？」柴克有點懷疑的歪著頭向上看「啊！」突然發現有一個傢伙站在自己頭上的樹枝上，一隻看起來應該是狼的傢伙，身旁還站了一個大約十歲上下的小孩子，高興露出了一臉的得逞了的笑容。

小孩突然用手指指了一下棕狼的頭，指頭微微的泛著粉紅色的光芒，一種搭在小孩身上在適合不過的顏色，光芒瞬間閃耀，爆開，如雨一般的橡樹實砸到了柴克的身上，雖然不過是樹木的果實，被砸到根本就沒啥感覺，但若要阻擋別人的視線，或只是純粹想要玩弄人，這樣就已經足夠了。果實雨好不容易下完了，當棕狼勉強的抬起頭後，樹上已經沒有半個人影或是獸影了。

「呿！跑的動作真快......」棕狼無奈的將視線移回，卻發現身旁的人都用一種奇怪的眼光看著自己「嗯？.....我臉上有什麼嗎？」

「沒.....」回話的炎遺「只是....你從剛就一個人在自言自語些什麼阿？」藍色虎人用手在棕狼的面前晃了晃「你還好吧？」

「一.....一個人？你在說啥啊？那傢伙剛不是在這嗎？就在樹上阿！」

「樹上...？」一群獸往樹上看，當然，什麼也沒有看見「沒有阿....」

「早就已經不在了，他們剛對我丟了一堆的橡果後就不見了阿，不信你看....！」看著地面，除了滿地的落葉和青草外，別說是橡樹實了，根本就沒有一顆果實掉在地上，畢竟夏天並不是適合植物結果繁衍的日子。棕狼一臉驚愕的定著不動。

=================================
描寫的有點頭昏眼花~~

----------


## 瘋虎

乎哈~~~~~XDD
真的是太久沒來哩= ="  
恩~~~既然LION來接了~~
那我也執行我的承諾吧^O^~~~~~
------------------------------分隔線------------------------------

  望著柴克發愣的臉，炎遺暗暗的搖了搖頭，心想：[柴克不會是被這森林悶昏頭了吧?恩....雖然說的確是滿悶的啦]從儲存夾裡拿出了從虎人那拿到的藍色小刀，只見藍色的霧芒從鋸齒狀的刀尖一直蔓延到了墨藍色刀柄，在小刀刀葉的正中央鑲了一顆寶藍色的寶石，一波波的天籃能量波朝著四周散發開來，無視著周遭看過來的奇異眼神，炎遺口中唸起

[封印在元核裡的獸靈阿，依你主人之名凝出玄冰之盾吧  玄冰龜盾!!]

只見當炎遺唸完啟動咒*1，一個深藍色的身影突然的掃向四周並在一行人的周圍圍繞了起來，隨著藍色身影的移動，一道道的冰霜結成了一圈美麗無比的結界圈，且每當結界遇到了週遭的植物之時都被那結界給棟成了冰柱

  前田呆呆的看著演前的深藍結界，轉身看向炎遺問道：

[炎遺你幹麻突然放中階魔法?而且你現在不是不能亂用魔力嗎?]

炎遺看向前田晃了晃手中的藍色小刀說道：

[這是這把小刀裡封印的魔獸的魔法，所以大部分的魔力都是由裡面的魔獸出的，我只要維持一小部分爛他聯繫的魔力就可以了......恩!?是誰!]只見一道身影以著飛快的速度擦過了結界的一小角並帶起了類似火花的藍色光團，但就在炎遺出聲之時那個身影也飛快的隱入了森林之中....

*1:啟動咒-是把封印在物品裡面的物品喚醒的預設咒，可以隨意的設定，但是如果術者精神力不足或是不穩會造成被封印事物的反噬
---------------------------------------------------------
恩.....這次就這麼一點哩(因為之前的草稿和之後的劇情有點插到&&")
呼呼~~~那接下來換下一位哩~~~~~(當然啦~~~~我現在一樣是週三或是週六日發文^^"沒空阿><~)

----------


## Michile

【OOC!!】

啊~抱歉抱歉，過了許久才想起還有這篇東西^^;;
還好還沒有太多接文，真是對不起 @_@"

話說…最近似乎有不少獸也開始忙起來了?

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　「嘻嘻…有幾個看起來很傻的大哥哥來了呢，你說對吧…里克……」

　　「…里克？」

　　除了身上像是長出花草一般的幼小女童身影，周遭並沒有她口中呼喚的名
字。

　　在夏日午後的森林，有著無法言說的神秘，總是有著許多人們訴說著，關
於精靈們的身影，有些他們藉由搗蛋來吸引旅人們的注意，注意到一些他們平
時不甚關注的事情…

　　「…就像是森林所即將面臨的巨大變化，或是世界…」

　　「…這種事情交給他們，真的不要緊嗎？」

　　「我是他們的老師，我該信任他們的，但他們畢竟還只是不經世事的孩子
們……」

　　一名豹人，在辦工室整理著文件。一手抓著成疊的紙張，一手翻閱著，目
光迅速地掃視文字，而臉上寫著若有所思。

　　「畢竟他們是藉由風，直接將訊息傳達給我…但身為教職，總是難以抽出
空閒…」

　　「雖然，愈是心靈純粹的生命，愈能夠感受到精靈的話語，或是注意到他
們的存在…」

　　「…不論如何，事情終究會往好的方向去發展的，就相信他們吧。」

　　「現在可是身為導師的忙碌時刻呢……」





　　柴克張望著森林的四周，一邊懷疑著自己方才所見的究竟是虛是實。地面
一片翠綠，頭頂上的密林沙沙作響，像是在嘲笑著。

　　「喂！你們，確定沒看到有個小傢伙對我投了橡果就跑得不見蹤影…」

　　「實在搞不懂你在說啥夢話，傻子…」炎遺不屑地看著新來的棕狼，「有
那閒功夫自言自語，還不快解決那陰險豹子下達的狗屁任務…」

　　「確實沒這時間磨蹭了，老師會將這個任務交予我們，也是信任我們的能
力…」前田一面看著周遭的林木，一面撥了前額的頭髮，並揮去額間的汗水。
「似乎沒有什麼值得留意的線索…走吧？」

　　「呼呼…西恩斯，到了森林裡高不高興啊？」似乎無視於身旁幻影的責難
，自顧自地和植物聊起天來……

　　「…和植物聊天？！」巴茲呆滯地看著眼前的景象。





　　「嗄嗚…莉拉那孩子就只顧著玩…長老大人也千叮嚀萬交待，要我看緊莉
拉那個小丫頭的…」

　　一隻身上帶有岩塊形狀的狼精靈，身上還生長著少許的綠草，一面在森林
中徘徊著，背上還又插了一朵花，跟身上其他的草葉相比，似乎不是本來就長
在身上的。

　　「明知道我們也是有要務在身，每次都這樣…」

　　「我知道長老大人是很信任我們的…」土狼嘆了口氣，「可是莉拉就連面
對這麼重要的事情也可以這麼嬉鬧，她已經不知道弄丟幾次東西了……」





　　「怎麼辦啦…顧著玩，跟里克走丟了啦…」

　　森林之中的某個樹枝之上，傳來微弱的啜泣聲，不只是女孩的臉朧，就連
她頭頂上的花朵和草葉也流出了露水。

　　「而且人家身負著媽媽交待的，要給住在附近那些可以看到我們的人的信
…咦？」女孩翻了翻身上，不論是頭髮，或是草葉裙子的折層…

　　一片寂靜，留下小精靈錯愕的表情。

　　「不見了…」

　　「啊哈哈…又不見了耶……」

　　女孩模樣的小精靈忽然傻笑了幾秒。

　　「怎麼不見的呢……」小精靈歪著頭，忽然想起她方才的惡作劇……

　　「啊！！」





　　「啊！！」

　　「又啊啥了，如果是什麼看到果實雨之類的幻覺就別說出來丟人了。」

　　柴克在原先以為沒有任何東西的草地上，發現了以為是錯覺的東西，在炙
熱夏日中，一片森林裡的草地上多出了一粒橡果？
　　
　　「這個是……」柴克看著那多出來的東西。

　　「唉…」炎遺暗自搖了搖頭，一面嘆著。「八成是給這森林給悶昏頭了吧
…雖然，的確是還滿悶的。」

　　柴克趕在炎遺啟動魔法之前，將那粒橡實拾了起來。

----------


## 柴克

======================
開始接吧~XDDD

======================

	「難道真的只是我看錯了嗎？」柴克默默的跟在後頭，不解的想著剛發生在自己身上的怪事，還不忘偶爾拿出剛撿到的奇怪果實，看樣子應該是屬於橡樹的「可是在這種季節，會有果實嗎？......而且...剛剛明明什麼都沒看到的啊？」繼續跟著前頭的腳步「算了...想太多頭好痛...」

	光線照進了森林之中，受到附近綠葉的影響，似乎連光線都變成綠色的了，一行獸沐浴在森林的綠光當中，什麼都沒有發現，除了發生在柴克身上的幻影，還有那顆奇怪的橡果，好像一切都相當正常。

	就當柴克心裡要這麼想時，卻突然聽到前方傳來微弱的哭聲，聲音斷斷續續的傳來，但卻又非常的清楚，棕狼想叫住大家，但話才剛到嘴邊卻又馬上被硬生生的吞了下去。

	「剛剛看到幻覺，現在連聽覺都不行了嗎？」棕狼小聲的自語著，打算不去理會在耳邊不斷繚繞的細小哭聲，繼續跟著。

	隨著隊伍的越向前走，柴克越來越覺得聲音變的清晰了，原先只是糢糢糊糊的覺得在前方，現在他可以很清楚的聽出聲音就在距離不到一百公尺的左前方了，雖然很想無視於哭聲的存在，但直覺卻認為不應該再繼續的忽視下去了，心中一直躊躇著。

	終於，柴克看到了，一個身上長著花草的怪異女孩坐在草地上啜泣著，不過只是在啜泣著，竟然可以清清楚楚的傳到了棕狼的耳朵裡。獸人們似乎完全沒有注意到前方的小女孩一般，繼續的往四周探察，小女孩則是先抬頭看了看，接著就又無視的低下頭繼續哭。

	柴克先是愣住了一會，但不久後就發現這傢伙就是那時在樹上向自己丟果實的兇手，他確定這絕對不是錯覺更不是幻覺，那個渾身長草的傢伙就確確實實的坐在那兒。

	「你在這幹麻啊？」

	突如其來的一句話，把在場的所有人，就連那女孩也都嚇了一跳，她錯愕著，她沒想到有人能看的到她，更沒想到會在自己把重要的"任務"搞丟之後遇到，她哭的更大聲了。

	「莉拉～～～～！」放大後的哭聲似乎引來了某個東西，只見一道影子閃過，將樹下的女孩擋在後頭，一頭看似像狼卻又不太像狼的傢伙，全身一樣長了花花草草，穩穩的站在女孩面前，呲牙裂嘴著，露出了白色堅硬的牙齒，喉嚨裡鳴著微微的低吼，背後的毛紛紛倒豎起來，一副備戰的狀態。

	「里克！」看到狼的到來，被叫作莉拉的女孩開懷的笑了，緊緊的抱著狼不放。

	里克稍稍的掙脫了，面向棕狼，咆哮般的問道「你想對她怎樣！？」

	頓時棕狼呆住了，而其他的獸人也呆住了，他呆住是因為前方突然冒出的兩隻莫名其妙、長相奇特的傢伙，而他們呆住的原因，卻是因為柴克竟然突然發起瘋來了！

	「喂！柴克！你還好吧？」

	「我？我好的很阿，倒是你們，這會總該相信我沒說謊了吧？」棕狼指著前頭的兩隻，眼睛也不忘要緊緊的盯著，以防他們又"突然"的消失，不過這顯然是多餘的，狼和女孩依然不動的待在那兒。

	「就是這兩個傢伙像我丟果子的」一邊掏出剛撿到的橡樹果實。

	女孩和狼都驚叫了一聲，張大了眼睛看著柴克手上的東西。

	比起他們倆的反應，其他人倒是冷靜不少，只不過各個的臉上都添加了一分怪異的表情，看向柴克手指的方向，在看看柴克的臉，一副什麼都沒看到的狐疑表情。

	沒有一個人再說一句話，森林中頓時又變的安靜了許多。

	柴克不曉得為什麼只有自己看得到，還是說他們集體起來在開自己的玩笑，不過幹麻要開這種玩笑，不僅一點好處都沒有，在這種大熱天也只是耗費多餘的體力罷了。

	「熱天......該不會自己真的像他們說的熱瘋了吧？可是...他們明明就清清楚楚的在那阿，怎麼可能會是...幻覺？」心中同時有多種想法同時在思考著，效率顯然不是很好。

	「那個...先生？」那邊坐著的狼首先發話打破了沉默「雖然很冒昧問你這種問題...」剛剛那副備戰狀態的表情全部不見了，取而代之的是另一副溫和的表情，也或許這才是他原本的表情，狼又繼續問道「...先生，從你的反應看來，你應該看的見我們對吧？方便了話可以請你幫個忙嗎？」

	棕狼並沒有回答，腦袋似乎還沒恢復原先的流暢。

	看柴克並沒有回答，但也沒有作出討厭的表情，狼也當作他是默認了「先生，你手上的那顆果實，事實上是我們這次任務所必須的一封重要的信...」稍稍停頓了一會，觀察了柴克的表情，又接著繼續的說「而必須找到有辦法看見我們精靈的人就是我們這次的任務，而你就是那一個人，所以想請你收下這一封信...」

	「等、等、等等一下，我？這封信？」柴克一手指著自己，另一手將橡實小心的拿到自己眼前，疑惑的看著「可是...為什麼是我？為什麼只有我看到？這真的是一封信？那要怎樣才能看到內容？還有...還有...」一堆問題如湧泉般不斷的竄進了棕狼的腦袋，一時也不曉的自己究竟問了些什麼。

	狼並不回答柴克的問題，只是載著叫作莉拉女孩慢慢的走向後方。

	「喂！等一下阿！」柴克丟下在他身旁的其他人，逕自的跟著里克往森林的更深處走。

----------


## Michile

【OOC!!】
現在應該還在八月六日吧…星期幾來著？六？
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　被兩名精靈引導著，柴克向森林深處繼續邁進。持續穿越著有如屏障般削
弱陽光熱度的茂密樹海，從腳邊的路況來看，並沒有人類或獸人經常在此周遊
的跡象。

　　「喂！我說你們究竟要帶我去哪啊！」

　　似是無視於柴克的質問，前頭的地狼精靈依然用著輕鬆的步伐向森林更深
處前進，既使速度不快，但只要一不留神就有可能被層層樹木擋住視線，而迷
失在這片廣大的綠色迷宮中。

　　「喂…算了……」柴克頓了一下。「問話也不搭理一下，我還浪費口水幹
啥？」

　　發牢騷之餘，他又一邊檢視著剛才拾來的果實。現在最大的疑問莫過於要
如何處理這個玩意，如果這真的是信件，又要怎麼開啟？像是種植物一樣扔進
土裡等它發芽？還是這只是一個媒介，要放到什麼地方來著…

　　「…還是吞了它，就會看見了？」

　　但一想到這種不符合季節出現的產物，他打消了這個念頭。

　　「對了里克，媽媽還說這個花…」女孩的手伸向那狼背上唯一的一朵花，
像是要摘起它。

　　「不要現在拔啦，莉拉！」

　　「有什麼關係嘛！」沒有理會土狼的哀嚎，女孩仍是將那朵花給拔了起來
。「我好喜歡這種花呀！里克，你看我這樣好不好看？」

　　「嗄…」里克停下腳步轉首一望，馬上又開始行走。「就算是不拿著那花
，妳一樣很可愛…」

　　女孩很開心，笑容甜得像花蜜一般，而頭上的花更是綻放得神采奕奕。

　　「可是妳可別玩壞它了，要是那個枯掉了就沒辦法馬上給他看信了…」地
狼無奈的說著。「妳總得想看看那些生活在文明世界的人們，他們總是會想盡
辦法讓自己攬上一大堆的事情，好讓他們忽略並且遺忘大地之母的恩澤…」

　　「就算長老大人願意讓他們久留，可不保證別人有那閒情逸致去理睬這些
東西一整天，那種人啊…不多了。」里克又加了一句。「除了長老大人時常提
到的那隻，一得閒就來這裡當他家後花園的豹子…似乎這件事本來該是由他來
處理的。」

　　豹子？一有空就會到這座森林？

　　「好嘛…」莉拉不甘願地撅起小嘴。

　　正打算將花擺到狼精靈的耳邊，這動作馬上被他的話給打斷。

　　「放回原處就好，那花兒弄在我耳邊我會覺得很難為情…」

　　隨著路途的距離，柴克的疑問愈來愈重，除了手邊的橡實信件，這路程的
終點究竟在何處也是目前最大的疑問。

　　「啊！不好意思，先生…剛才忙著找路，忘了跟你說明那些東西…」里克
沒有轉頭，但很明顯是和身後的棕色狼人說著。

　　「找路咧…」狼人心想著。

　　「我知道你還在對這些事抱有疑問，但現在還不是說明那些的時候…」

　　不是這個時候，難道還有什麼時候適合說？

　　「現在只能說，那顆果實是用來打開信件的鑰匙…」　　

　　「鑰匙？」

　　「嗯！」坐在背上的女孩也說話了。「我曾經看過媽媽也給過那位花豹叔
叔這種種子…」





　　「哈啾！」剛從圖書館門口踏出的米契爾重重地打了個大噴嚏，這差點讓
他拿在胸口前的資料如天女散花般掉落滿地。

　　「呼…好險，可沒那種時間再浪費在重新整理這些令人頭疼的文件上…」

　　他小心地穩住了那些書藉，並且暗自慶幸剛才並沒有因為緊張而從指尖伸
出銳爪。

　　「總覺得好像聽到了什麼不該聽的東西……」

　　「還是先把這些東西放回宿舍，等到處理完社團的小伙子們，再來研究今
後的對策……」





　　「你說，也有人收過你們的信件？」

　　「是啊！」莉拉說著。「啊！對了…剛剛要拿里克身上的花的時候，人家
好像有要說什麼的……」

　　「確實是這樣嗄…莉拉妳剛才是要說什麼啊？」

　　「要說什麼呀……」她又歪了歪頭，作思考狀。

　　「………」

　　過了幾秒，女孩又傻笑了。

　　「………」氣氛一陣尬尷。

　　「嗄…總之現在先見到長老大人再說吧。」里克說著。

　　終於，走到一處和先前的樹海不同的場所，可以看見天空，外圍高大的樹
木圍繞著，其中有許多高矮不等，卻看似刻意安排過的林木井然有序地分佈其
中，圍繞著中央的巨樹，樹身有著像是通道一樣的洞口。這個廣場內有許多精
靈周遊著，不只有像人類或獸人的，更有著許多各種像是動物、昆蟲或是游魚
模樣的，偶而會發光或是浮遊在這個空間，是唯一的共通點。

　　有些看起來較年幼的精靈，一見到莉拉和里克到達，便湊了上來。

　　「莉拉，又去對那些傻瓜人類搗蛋了對吧！今天的結果如何？」

　　「少來了！人家可是去辦正經事的，對吧？」

　　「我說你啊，又不是不知道平時莉拉生性好動，看到什麼東西可以玩弄總
會去故意玩上一把，就算是有要務在身，照玩不誤！」

　　「好了啦！」莉拉有些生氣，「只知道跟平常一樣顧著取笑我！」

　　「莉拉…會這麼說，也是希望妳能夠在重要的時刻能夠謹慎一點啊？」她
座下的狼精靈也無奈地說著。

　　「你看人家里克每次都要幫妳收拾善後，真是辛苦人家啊。」

　　「長老大人的委託有照辦吧？」

　　「嗯，說也奇怪，本來以為莉拉把那東西亂扔之後就再也沒下落，本來還
想又得再找長老大人回報…」里克垂著耳朵，又嘆了口氣，「就算長老大人不
責難，我也覺得很不好意思啊…」

　　「這麼說來…」

　　精靈們的目光開始移向莉拉和里克身後的陌生客人，這讓那名棕色狼人感
覺渾身不自在，像是被當做古怪的展示品一樣地被觀看著。

　　「他也看得見我們囉？」

　　「話說從上次那隻花豹男之後，就再也沒見過有誰能夠看到我們了，欸！
里克，莉拉不會是帶錯人了吧？」

　　「不要只顧著拿人家尋開心啦，討厭鬼！」莉拉的雙頰因為生氣而浮現淡
淡的紅暈。

　　「好了好了！」里克苦笑著。他伸出前腳抓了抓頭，「現在的重點應該是
，長老大人在哪兒啊…」

　　「啊！對喔…」

　　「繞過母樹，往後方的湖泊找找看吧？長老大人好像在那裡。」

　　「嗯，謝謝你囉！」

　　「有什麼消息記得再跟我們說嘿！」





　　脫隊後，跟隨眼前這兩名精靈到這個地方的柴克，繼續跟著他們尋找這個
部落的領導者，而炎遺一行人則是不知去向。

　　「嗯…這裡就是鏡之湖了。」

　　往那株巨樹的後方前進，來到一處湖泊。湖水平靜得有如鏡面一般，清楚
地映著圍繞湖泊的樹木倒影。有位女性站立於湖中央的小島，面向著一株橡樹
，樹前有個台座，上頭有只精緻的盒子。

　　「您來了。」女性緩緩地轉身，面向柴克。

　　女性有著烏黑的長髮，白淨的臉朧，和像是吸入了整座森林綠意的翠綠雙
眸，有著像樹木形狀，長著綠葉的雙耳，還有點點小朵的白花。衣著樣式簡單
而高雅，而儀態端莊而穩重，臉上掛著淡淡的微笑，宛如一株自然散發幽香的
典雅桂樹，又像是畫作一副。

　　但在之後的一句話，從她的眼神透露出一絲憂鬱。

　　「這個時候，果然到了。」

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
【OOC!!】

可能還畫不出那個感覺，暫時就先這樣(-▽-)

----------


## 瘋虎

我又來了=口=
雖然這次的字量也滿少的.....[忙碌阿~~~~積欠一堆小說搞><"]
那就讓我們廢話不多說開始吧!
----------------------OOC-----------------------------------
看著往樹林深處跑去的柴克，炎遺也脫離了隊伍追了上去，但不知是樹林的有意組黨還是炎遺自身的身法太差，竟在每次快追上之時都被樹的條條巨根給絆倒，眼看著離自己越來越遠的柴克，炎遺感到越來越強烈的煩躁

[為什麼追不上，難不成我真的不如他?不!不可能!]

甩了甩因煩燥而昏眩的頭往前跨了一大步追趕了上去，但就在快要追上柴克之時，一道無形的牆把高速中的炎遺給硬生生的擋了下來，揉了揉發疼的額頭，看著眼前除了樹木與數不清的植物以外再也沒有其他事物，除非剛剛被撞上不然打死炎遺也不會相信前面會有無形的阻擋，就連一絲異樣的魔法波動都沒有!

站了起來，伸手摸向那把自己擋在外面的無形牆，炎遺心中不經駭然想道

[這是光系最低階的防護罩!怎麼可能...，這種強度怎麼可能!!]彷彿為了印證心中的疑惑，炎遺緩緩的蹲起了馬步，運拳於腰，緩緩閉上了雙眼轉運著身體裡的鬥氣往右手凝結去

                 [破]
使出了全身的力量網防護罩上砸了過去，但防護罩非但沒破碎，反倒是炎遺被反彈的力量給轟飛了出去

[天阿!這是什麼鬼防護罩阿]被轟飛掉入落葉堆裡的炎遺吼叫道，再度站起拍了拍滿身的落葉，瞪著不遠處的無形牆，炎遺心中燃起了不打破是不離的怒氣，右手一抬一道道風刃往無形牆上砸去，但每當風刃砸在無形牆上時都反彈回正在施展風刃的炎遺，望著自己射出去的風刃飛快的飛了過來，炎遺重重的哼了一聲施展了久久未用的魔武合一武技，只見隨著炎遺每一拳的揮出都伴隨著淡淡的藍光，而被砸到的風刃都被那藍光給包覆且消溶掉，左腳往前跨了一步，躲過了反彈回來的最後一發風刃，炎遺將聚集再右手那一團藍綠光芒旋繞的光團狠狠的砸了下去

[碰!!]

[哈哈哈!終於成功啦!]炎遺看著支離破碎的無形牆吼叫出了心中的喜悅，但顏怡還沒高興太久就被一個冷冷的聲音給消除了滿身喜悅.........

---------------------------OOC-----------------------
呼呼呼~~~~這次還是一樣打很少=口="
恩~~~至於那聲音的主人是誰~~~~~就隨你們哩~~~~炸
炎遺可以說是最可以亂丟的角設了!~~~~XDD(設定本來就只是未了解開封印而到處跑的笨蛋，但說真的她很認真的解開封印嘛....這怎麼可能勒~~~~~除了愛玩外好像沒什麼可以使他認真去做的是= =")

----------


## 柴克

時候到了？是什麼意思啊？

    「這位先生，還沒請教你的名子呢」前方的女性又變回了原先淡淡微笑的模樣，是裝做什麼都沒有發生？還是...

    「...叫我柴克就可以了」看著前面這位女性，應該就是他們所謂的長老吧？

    「您好，柴克先生，我是這裡的領導者，也就是他們所謂的長老，我叫席狄雅」被叫作"先生"似乎有點令人不習慣，不過就目前來說這些都不重要。

    「相信您也應該已經知道了，我們這次找你來，就是為了要將那封信...」伸手指向柴克握在手中的那顆果實「也就是您手上的那顆果實，將裡頭的訊息傳達給你們人類，同時也希望你們能夠幫助我們一起解決這裡面的問題」

    裡面的問題？

    「這是什麼意思？」

    「這顆橡實，其實是我們的母樹，也就是您身後的那顆巨大樹木，在尊貴的大地受到危險逼近時，為了要將訊息傳達給我們而生下來的，至於內容是什麼...這我也不清楚了」

    不清楚？也就是說他們沒辦法單獨解開這果實的封印...的意思吧？

    柴克小心的拿好手中的果實「所以你才要派他們將果實帶給像我這類可以看的到你們的人吧？」

    席狄雅微微的點著頭，頭上的樹葉也就跟著顫抖、摩擦，發出了莎莎的聲響。

    雖然還有一些其他的問題盤旋在心中，但目前最主要的還是先把這東西給搞定，一旦把這個給弄好，接下來就沒我的事了吧？

    「好吧！那這個東西究竟要怎麼打開呢？」

    「這我不清楚」靦腆的微笑。

    「.........」

    不清楚！？

    「你是在開玩笑吧？哈哈...哈哈...」

    「我真的不知道」依然是微笑。

    「.........」

    不會吧？她是認真的！？也就是說她是真的不知道方法，那要怎麼解開這東西啊？

    頓時一陣寂靜，一隻青灰色的飛鳥不聲不響的飛近水邊，等待，突然伸出長喙，從水面底下捉出了一條肥大的魚，飛走。

    一陣無力的感覺竄到柴克的身上。

    好吧...看來一切都要從頭開始了...

    「因此，我們希望你能夠找到閱信的方法，在回到這裡來，我相信你做得到的」席狄雅莫名的信心。柴克似乎覺得更加的無力了。「還有...」

    女長老走道湖邊的一棵樹前，從樹下的一個精緻盒子中，取出了一片青綠色的葉子，不像是一般的葉子，周圍散發著淡淡的光芒及清新香味。

    席狄雅將葉子交給了棕狼「相信這對你會有幫助的」微笑。目送著柴克一行人離開。




    「對了，既然都要再回到村子中，為什麼還要你們帶著東西到處跑啊？要是東西不見了不是很麻煩嗎？」柴克無意的問著。

    里克跟在一旁，身上還載著莉拉「我想八成是...」




    「因為這樣比較有趣啊！」

    席狄雅被一大群的村民圍繞著，各個精靈的表情，除了席迪亞外無一不是驚訝和難以置信。

    「您...您說...您將東西交給莉拉只不過是因為覺得這樣很有趣？」

    「是啊！」微笑。

    「.........」

    「而且...你不覺得如果帶著東西去見人比空口說來的有說服力嗎？」

    席狄雅走出人群，望著村中央的巨大母樹，綠色的碧眼像是在對同樣充滿綠意的大地之母相輝映般。

    「他一定還會再回來的...」稍稍停頓「...而且會為我們完成這次的事...」

======================
OOC!!
我努力的接了= . =
真的接不好了話請多包含阿

總覺得今天好漫長...到目前為止還在下午嗎?會不會太久了點?
還有那朵花..那顆種子...再加上一片葉子...
唉~~越來越麻煩囉~~

其他一行獸的下落...似乎還沒得到回應...= =

----------


## Michile

【OOC!!】
柴克…接得太妙了！夠歡樂，我喜歡XD

有點出乎我的意料之外……
本來想馬上接的，不過突然之間有點寫不出來…再想一會OTZ

----------


## 幻貓

好久沒接啦~~><抱歉~
──────────────────────
──────────────────────

柴克走了，連炎遺也跟著脫隊了
「那我們要不要追上去啊？」月見草詢問剩下的獸人們

「我嗎？隨便~」母貓獸人幻影答道「你別問我，我不是領導人那一型的~」
「‧‧‧‧」犬獸人巴茲什麼都沒說，只是雙手一攤表示「都行」
「我覺得不要。」貓獸人前田說道

「我們不知道柴克為什麼莫名其妙就離開，也不知道炎遺追不追得上去‧‧」
「啥？」月見草問道「為什麼你認為炎遺會追不上去啊？」
「唔‧‧‧你有沒有注意到他消失在林木中的那一刻？」
「沒，我在跟西恩斯說話。」他聳聳肩

「柴克進入層層樹林中非常的順利‧‧‧似乎有『我們看不見的東西』在引導他；但是炎遺在穿越數林時，顯得‧‧有些氣急敗壞‧‧‧」前田解釋
「的確‧‧‧他也是個急性子‧‧」幻影說道

「所以我們在這裡等吧，等柴克或炎遺其中一獸歸隊‧‧」
「剩下的一隻呢？」巴茲問道
「如果是這樣‧‧那再一起找他吧。」


────────────────────
────────────────────
打得有點少，請見諒~
去上學~

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OGC】----------
(毆飛￣▽￣)
----------【OOC】----------
嗯...... 也過了幾個月了

不知道能說些什麼

總之 希望我能記取以前的教訓 來增進自己的能力

避免重蹈覆轍 和成熟自己

然後 再次表達最深的歉意

以上
----------【OOC】----------
嗯......這裡是......

「笨孩子，你又睡傻了嗎？」女性的聲音，非常溫柔。

我......

「好了，還不是到這裡的時候，去吧。」背部有人輕輕一推。


「哦，您醒了。」保健室的女學生看到起身的夜，高興地說道。

「我......嗯......」夜抱著頭，想驅逐腦中的暈眩。

「月老師怎麼不在呢？......」小女生著急地看著門口。

「不，牠不會來了。」夜下了床，拿起床頭放的短劍和護符。

「和老師說一下，我好了。」離開。


快走到校門，夜的臉上一改冷酷和兇惡，是著急和期待。

期待中的白色身影，出現在眼前。

「......」因激動而無言，和流淚。

白色身影笑了笑。

「哥哥。」


這裡是米契爾的房間。

「嗯啊啊......」將資料放到桌上，米契爾大大地鬆了口氣。

「嗯......接下來要做什麼呢？」腦中閃過了今天大約的行程表。

不過這表很快就要被打亂哩......

「米───契───爾───」很有朝氣地一聲大喊，和很有魄力的快速接近。

黑色的身影衝入了米契爾的房內，伴隨而來的強大氣流將文件們吹落在地。

欲哭無淚......

冷眼掃視著地板上的紙張，抬頭就要開始發飆，看到眼前的人卻又頓了下來。

「夜......夜？」米契爾叫喚眼前的不速之客，希望牠能回過神。

不然那個傻笑，看了是毛骨悚然兼起雞皮疙瘩。

從沒看過夜這樣笑過......應該是從沒看過牠笑。

而且，自從和牠同事以來，第一次牠主動來找自己。

看來，等下會有好玩的事發生了......

一抹微笑爬上了米契爾的嘴角。

不過，這不太影響想扁下去的念頭‧

----------【OOC】----------
先送給夜一些戲份這樣囧”

希望這樣做沒什麼不好囧”

正在想個辦法 把白獥插入劇情中~”~
----------【OOC】----------

----------


## 柴克

=================
OOC!!
呼~~~RP再度運行囉!!^^~
接著只要把那些比較少出來的傢伙也拉進來就行了
=================

「唔......想不出來啦！到底要怎樣才能打開它啊？」柴克望著手中的種子，無奈的呻吟著。

    黑色的夜，天上一點星光都沒有，就像是在暗示著棕狼這次的任務毫無希望一般，柴克沒有任何頭緒的躺靠在一棵大樹邊，望著剛升好的火堆，突然感覺到一陣疲累蜂擁而來侵蝕著他的身軀，他閉上眼，稍作休息，為了更加忙碌的明天作準備。

    里克從森林的陰影處走了出來，背上駝滿了今天的晚餐...各種的果實和可食的植物及蕈類，利菈則是和以往一樣，一看到狼就撲了上去，弄得那些水果滿地滾，有些熟過頭的，就乾脆摔爛在地上了。




    時間回到更早之前。

    炎遺打破了森林中的那道無形怪牆後，正當心中充滿著成功的愉悅感時，背後卻冷不防的衝出了一句話。

    「炎遺！」聲音突如其來，再加上又是從後方，炎遺猛地回過身來，或許是因為出力過多，用力過猛，害的他差點重心不穩而跌倒，好不容易勉強用右腳撐住地板，將重心拉回，抬頭一看，站在他面前的是一個熟人。

    「柴克！？你怎麼會在這兒？你不是已經到前面去了嗎？」不解充滿著炎遺的腦中與心中，同時也激起他懷疑的本能。

    「我為什麼在這兒？你這問題好奇怪，我一直都在阿，我又沒有離開過！」棕狼回答著，平靜的好像理所當然。

    那之前那個跑向森林的是...？我看錯！？

    「炎遺！走吧！」

    「嗯？走？去哪裡？」一時不留神，柴克已經跑到自己的身後，兩手推著，也不知是哪來的力氣，竟叫炎遺無法阻擋，就這樣一直被往前推進。

    「去哪裡？炎遺，你今天好奇怪喔，怎麼突然變的失憶了？該不會你連今天我們來這裡的目的都忘了吧？」看著炎遺，一副不可致信的表情「你真的忘了！？我們不是接下米契爾老師的任務，為了尋找那個奪走"重要東西"的人阿！」

    不對！我們的任務是....

    「快走吧！大伙還在前面等呢」棕狼繼續推著炎遺往森林的更漆黑處前進。




    「天黑了阿！不知道炎遺他們要不要緊？」巴茲抬頭望著天上的星星，隨口提起了這個問題，一邊拿出了他專用的武器，那把陪他闖遍天下的槍，仔細的擦拭、檢測，即使是再小的細節也不放過。

    「.........」沒有人回答這個問題，就連巴茲自己也不知道。

    「再等看看吧...我想他們會照料自己的...再說我們的任務也還沒完成」前田則是看著手杖上的鈴鐺，似乎有什麼想法，但沒有說出來的打算。




    既然有黑夜，就一定會有白晝。既然晚上會降臨，那也就必定會有消逝的一刻。這是萬物運行的法則，也是不變的真理。

    柴克深深的伸了個懶腰，打了個大呵欠，睡眠似乎趕走了所有身心的不愉快，雖然討厭的事並沒有因此而消失不見，也不可能就這麼憑空消失，但有時往好方面想卻也不是件壞事，這就是心情的影響力吧？

    棕狼拿起屬於他的行李，看了看睡在對面的里克和利菈，利菈緊緊的窩在里克的懷中，手中則抱著他的尾巴，換言之，就是把里克的身體當作枕頭，把尾巴當作棉被。不過看起來還蠻溫暖的。

    反正再怎麼想也想不出來究竟該怎麼辦，索性就將它拋道腦後，隨地拿起昨晚剩下的一些樹果，撿些還能勉強下胃的吞下了肚，早餐就這麼隨意的解決了。

    太陽漸漸的爬升，角度一大起來，陽光也就跟著鑽出葉子的間隙，照耀到泥土表面，映出了一塊塊的綠色亮光處，小鳥啁啾著，昨晚的寂靜，隨著太陽的出現也跟著消失無蹤，大地又再度恢復了生機。

    「唔...」陽光落到了利菈惺忪的睡眼上，微微的喚醒了她，里克也跟著醒來了，抖一抖身上的毛，同樣的打個呵欠，前肢伸直，將臀部抬高，拉著、伸展著，身上的雜草也跟著互相摩擦，鮮花在頭上搖晃。

    現在，全員準備完畢，出發尋找解開封印的方法。

    「喂！我記得你們說解開封印後才有辦法得知信件的內容對吧？」

    「嗯？是阿，有什麼不對嗎？」里克載著利菈在前頭走，不時會回過頭來確定柴克的去向。

    「恩......我是在想阿......你們上次說的那隻"豹子"...到底是怎樣解開這個謎的啊？」

    "豹子"...對了，米契爾好像也是豹屬的樣子...不會這麼巧吧？

    「恩...這我們也不清楚說」利菈搶在里克前面說著「不過我知道他那時候總共用了四種東西才把這顆果實打開，這朵花就是其中一種」

    「花阿...那其他的呢？」棕狼不經意的問著，反正他也已經很習慣碰壁了，因此就算問不出結果也是意料中的事，沒什麼好傷心失望的。

    「其他還有葉子、樹枝，還有...對了！對了！最後一種是雪」

    柴克一臉驚訝的看著利菈，不敢相信自己耳朵所聽到的，平常總是耍著自己的精靈，今天竟然一反常態的有個正常的回答。

    「嘎！？...利菈...你...還好吧？」里克也是滿臉的驚愕，擔心的看著利菈，檢視著、舔著她的臉頰「是昨天吃了什麼不好的東西嗎？」

    「沒有阿，怎麼了？」

    里克用前腳代替手放在利菈的額頭上，用上頭的肉球觸摸著，接著又放到自己的頭上摸著「...也沒有發燒阿...平常的糊塗腦袋，今天怎麼會突然變的這麼靈光了？」

    「里克！！」利菈生氣的搥著里克，牠跑她也跟著跑，就這麼一前一後的跑著「我不理你了啦！」利菈生氣的嘟紅了雙頰。

    花、葉子、樹枝、雪...前三項好像還有點關聯，但好像怎麼也都跟雪扯不上關係。靠這四個東西到底要怎樣才能解開這顆果實的封印阿？

    「對了，我們現在要去哪裡啊？」棕狼問著，只是隨便的問，但或許不問還比較好...

    「嘎？我不知道阿，我是看利菈我這個方向走才跟著來的」里克搖搖頭，然後看向利菈。

    「咦？我？我沒有啊！我只是在追一隻很漂亮的蝴蝶...」

    「.........」

    「.........」

    「.........」

    這是第幾次啦？被這樣的玩弄？

    沉默，既然都被玩成這樣了，就順其自然吧。

    「那這前面有什麼？」

    「恩......」利菈歪著頭想。

    該不會又說忘記了吧？

    「我忘了耶」傻笑。

    果然，今天這麼快就有無力感了阿，唉...或許利菈的"威力"比席狄雅還要來的恐怖。

    「前面了話...應該是瑪那之林吧？」里克在後頭補充著說「是我們的守護神"瑪那"所居住的地方」

=====================
OOC!!
總覺得這次描寫的有點失敗說= =

炎遺到底會被帶到哪去呢?謎樣的柴克?四種道具究竟有啥關係在?要怎麼解開信件?信件內要傳達的是...?
越來越多的謎題要去解開
同時也造出更多的謎題...

----------


## Michile

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
【OOC!!】
腦力激盪腦力激盪…XD
本來有預感信件很快就會打開，不過我還是比較喜歡謎上加謎的感覺…XD

目前解開信件的方式大致上有個底，但是我還想看接下來會如何演變…XD
因為我還沒想好要傳達什麼…(爆)
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　「這傢伙…」

　　豹人的臉上充滿不耐，並右拳握實，狠狠地揮向這打亂他行程，並且讓他
把時間浪費在不美好時刻的罪魁禍首身上，只見那看似熟悉的身影筆直地飛了
出去。

　　但那兇神惡煞一般的臉孔馬上消失得無影無蹤，馬上轉變回超專業的和善
笑容，並且悠哉地走向那名被打飛的犬科獸人著陸的地點。

　　「哎呀！對不起，一不小心就出現了反射動作，請問你有沒有怎麼樣？」

　　他低頭向那具身體親切地詢問著，簡直和方才判若兩人。

　　「不過我想，應該不會有什麼大礙的，以這般身子骨來說，不會這麼輕易
的就出人命的。」花豹看了看四周，正巧有幾位學生經過。「那邊的幾位同學
！麻煩請過來一下……」

　　「老師？這…」

　　散落一地的文件，昏迷的獸人，實在非常令人難以不懷疑這裡究竟發生什
麼事。

　　「別說這麼多了，剛才他跑進我房間的時候，不小心撞到了桌子，因為力
道過猛才會昏過去，聽到了就請快點幫忙帶他到保健室吧？」

　　「喔…好！」

　　留下那群充當臨時急救隊的倒楣學生，花豹便一派輕鬆地離開了。這根本
就是肇事後逃逸…

　　「呼，這幾天來的積怨總算能夠好好地發洩，先不說為什麼會有那麼詭異
的笑容好了…」那豹子重新整理地上的文件，就像什麼事也沒發生過。「怎麼
說…」

　　「就是看到了總會忍不住想扁下去！」

　　「不過這樣可不行呢，身為教師…」文件回收完畢，仍然是保持著那專業
的微笑。「怎麼可以隨便就出手打人呢？好歹也要不會讓別人看見嘛。」

　　「浪費太多時間，本來計畫好要準備的物件只能待晚上來行進了。」

　　關上房門，只留下空無一人的教師宿舍。





　　「任務目標不對，這傢伙是怎麼搞的…」被身後的棕狼推著前進的炎遺愈
想愈不對勁，往旁邊跳了開來，重新問著：「姓伊凡提斯的豹子給了我們啥任
務？」

　　「要拿回一個重要的東西啊！」柴克模樣的獸人疑惑地看著炎遺。「炎遺
你真的很奇怪，怎麼問我這種想都不用想的問題呢？」

　　「什麼傢伙拿走的？」

　　「就是不知道才要出來找嘛！剛不是說了嗎？我們要找那個人啊！」

　　「那麼，那個重要物品是啥！」

　　一陣沉默，在這天色漸暗的森林之中，氣氛更顯得沉寂。

　　「而且那群傢伙應該還在後方，雖然我跟那新來的在一起時間不長，但怎
麼樣也不可能會蠢到連任務是什麼也搞不清楚，你究竟是誰！」炎遺的表情顯
得更加冷漠。

　　「我真的搞不懂你，究竟是誰搞錯啊！」棕狼氣急地反駁著。

　　「那個重要的東西不就是…」炎遺立刻打斷柴克正要說的話。

　　「那，帶我回去同伙那兒，找他們確認…怎樣？」





　　「尤利亞茲冰湖畔…順著找到解開鑰匙封印的過程，應該會一起遇到那發
事件……」

　　米契爾一邊看著桌上的文獻，一手拿著最近的『發現者通訊』，一份在民
間廣為流傳的雜誌，內容包羅萬象，從介紹各地景點的旅遊觀光指南，到叛亂
事件等社會時事皆收錄其中。

　　「幾個月前才拜訪過那裡，看來多了許多事，在我無法抽身親自處理的期
間……」

　　「狂暴的冰原巨人出沒…沒理由的。」

　　「至少在我經過那個區域的時候，確實有那巨大的守護者，但若要說狂暴
的話……」





　　「瑪那之林…」莉拉手指抵著小巧的嘴唇，像是在想著些什麼，這也吸引
了座騎和後方棕色狼人的注意力。

　　「瑪那之林……」

　　「莉拉，妳有想到什麼嗎？」同樣長滿綠草的狼精靈問著坐在牠身上的女
孩。

　　「啊！」

　　「嗄？」

　　「糟了，昨天說好跟瑪那之林的帕特，要一起去看尤利亞茲冰湖畔的貝納
鈴蘭的！」

　　「天啊！莉拉，都這時候妳居然還只想著這種事嗄？」

　　「可是一看著媽媽給的那個花，人家才想起來的嘛…」

　　看著眼前的兩個精靈上演的鬧劇，柴克的無力感更是壓得他在早上就已經
感到疲累。

　　…等一下，關於那狼身上的，叫做貝納鈴蘭的植物？

　　「…昨天妳是不是拿著那花，本來要說些什麼的，後來被打斷了？」柴克
回想昨天發生的事，並試圖與之後所要解決的事件做連結。

　　「對啊莉拉…妳有想起來嗎？除了約好要跟帕特一起去看的那回事…」里
克顯然也對這個問題相當關注。

　　「嗯…我想一下喔……」

　　「嗯…」

　　「媽媽還說這種花……」

　　「這種花…？」眼前這名精靈女孩思考的模樣，在現時更顯得吊人胃口。

　　「啊！對了！我想起來了！」女孩突然大叫。

　　「是什麼？」里克和柴克不約而同地說了出來。

　　「媽媽還說這種花不只外表很漂亮，風吹的時候還會有悅耳的鈴聲作響，
是不是很特別呢？」莉拉高興地說著。「而且媽媽她也好喜歡帶我到那裡看花
呢，跟帕特認識的時候也是在那裡的喔！」
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（待續）

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
唉呀囧"

好痛QWQ

米契爾果然很生氣......(死)
----------【OOC】----------
「請問......」一名小白狼敲敲門，沒有回應。

「奇怪了，哥哥說來這裡找牠和......」白狼想了想，「米契爾‧伊凡提斯？一隻豹獸人......」

往四周看了看，「不過這附近都沒人的啊......」

「嗯......先連絡哥哥好了。」白狼拿出一把小鐮刀，低聲唸著。

「繫‧心‧語。」鐮刀一揮，「風之呢喃。」

「哥哥，我到了你說的地方，但找不到你耶......」白狼對著空氣說道，「你趕快來，我在宿舍前等你哦。」

「米契爾......老師？應該這樣叫你吧。不知道為什麼，我哥哥要我來找你，你方便的話，能過來嗎？我在你的宿舍門前。」

然後，鐮刀再揮。

「去吧。」

兩陣風吹了出去，白狼靠在牆上，坐了下來。

「嗯......還沒完全恢復，連施個小法術都這麼累......」眼皮慢慢地垂下。

「呼......」睡著了。

----------【OOC】----------
嗯......就這樣吧~"~
----------【OOC】----------

----------


## 柴克

===========OOC!===============

每次看小米寫的文章
每次都覺得相當的不可思議
為什麼可以想到這種東西?把兩種東西不經意的就聯想在一起
真是太令狼佩服了!!XD

暫時不知道該怎麼接...下次在想辦法接下去

夜月也來接嚕~~~太好了~~
雖然不知道白狼是誰~~不過..期待中~~XD
=================================

----------


## Michile

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
【ＯＯＣ！】
小柴真是過獎了(-w-)"
想像力過剩，再加上並不想只是單純的寫打鬥鏡頭…就出現這些莫名奇妙的產物啦ＸＤ
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　「算了…我投降……」

　　不禁開始懷疑，這究竟是精靈的天性，還是他只是無法理解這種趣味。不
管是族長也好，莉拉也好，怎麼從他們身上得到的回答都如此難以想像。

　　「不過，手上已經有了花和葉，剩下的樹枝與雪應該都會有什麼線索…」

　　柴克重新思索剛才的對話，似乎是從中整理出了頭緒。「從剛才他們提到
的冰湖，也許那裡可以找得到雪…」

　　「至於樹枝…」

　　「應該就在他們提到的瑪那之林，如果事情能夠發展得如此順利的話。」





　　週日的早晨，同樣晴朗到令人難以抗拒的天候，已經成為夏日的最佳寫照
。今日是學生的休息日，而絕大多數的教職人員也能有空閒安排屬於自己的短
暫行程，但也有些教師在這種日子還得繼續對著學生打轉。

　　「有什麼事情，就說吧。」

　　花豹在個人專屬的個人用辦公室內面對著一名年幼的白狼獸人，極端清純
的外表，幾乎令人難以辨認其性別。

　　「是這樣的…哥哥要我來找您，他說來到這個學校就可以找得到您…」

　　「你哥哥…？」

　　「是啊！就是夜哥哥呀！」白狼精神抖擻地回答著。「但是昨天沒見到哥
哥，也沒找到老師您，到底怎麼了呢？」

　　「夜．霧林．歐卡米的弟弟…那個黑漆漆的傢伙？」他心想著。

　　純白的毛皮，加上像是不時會發射光亮的清澄眼眸，要說眼前這名男孩和
那個人有關連，也是令這名教師百思不得其解的一個問號。不過既然他都這麼
說，那麼自然也就不能把昨天發生的事情給這個人知道，天曉得他是不是那個
雙重狼格怪胎的崇拜者。

　　「夜？他昨天出了點小意外，因為興奮過度，沒注意周遭情況而撞著了桌
子，所以在保健室休養。」

　　「咦？是這樣啊…難怪昨天傳訊給哥哥的時候，怎麼樣也沒有反應…那老
師您收到了我的訊息了嗎？」

　　「沒收到的話，怎麼會在這兒呢？」

　　一邊想著今日的計劃又再度被打亂，花豹獸人那和善面孔下的不耐又開始
在作祟。關切從禁忌森林方向傳來的風精靈的傳言時，也不經意地被那傳遞訊
息用的人工法術干擾，讓他有行程將會愈來愈緊湊的預感。

　　「不過昨天要辦的事情實在太多了，身為教師實在很難再抽出空閒處理額
外的事務…如果有什麼重要的事情就請說吧？」

　　「嗯…雖然哥哥說他會幫忙我的……」

　　「那麼……」

　　「啊！忘了先說…我的名字是……」




　　
　　「早上了…炎遺和柴克還是沒有回來欸…」

　　巴茲看著已經放晴的天空。雖然露宿野外的經驗並不是沒有，但一想到回
到學校還有那個卡德．麥爵的密切關照，不禁令他有種莫名的放鬆感。

　　「…月見草那傢伙從昨天到現在就只顧著跟他的寶貝盆栽說話，那花豹說
帶他來會有用處，不會只是信口胡謅吧？！」依列伊斯不耐地嚷著，而且還帶
著幾絲倦意。「還有是哪個混帳發出那麼大的聲響！本姑娘的美容覺可還沒睡
夠啊！」

　　「啥？西恩斯在吃早餐啊。」坐著的貓頭鷹，前方放置了一個盆栽，而那
植物像是有吃著什麼似的，出現奇異的聲音。

　　「吃什麼鬼啊？！」

　　相對於這一切，前田仍然是沉默著，他雙手抱胸靠著樹幹坐著，且雙目微
閉，像是在沉思什麼，又像只是在休息。

　　白毛犬人繼續檢查他的隨身裝備。

　　「啊…下一步到底該怎麼做呢？」





　　「咦？已經到了瑪那之林了耶！」莉拉看著眼前的景色說著。

　　不同於之前的精靈聚集地，這裡則是有著比之前更加異常茂密的樹林，霧
氣也相對明顯許多，而有著羽翅上隱約透出螢光綠和深紅色的蝴蝶飛舞在這個
場地之中。

　　「對於剛才和你們族長見面的那個地方，算是你們的村落嗎？」

　　「其實不是這樣的喔，先生。」里克回應著他身後的柴克。「科洛賽廣場
對於我們精靈來說，算是一種交流集會的場所，因為這整座森林就是我們的家
，而歷代長老則為了能夠守護這個區域，都是在廣場居住的，並且和我們這些
精靈有密切的聯繫。」

　　「這樣啊…」

　　「這個區域也有精靈的同伴們會在這裡留守，和莉拉認識的帕特也是長期
居住在這裡的守護者一族，說起來利菈第一次自己來這兒的時候也……」

　　話說到一半，里克才發現自己的背上並沒有重量，而他擔心的事情又再度
發生…莉拉不見了！

　　「天啊！不會又是去追蝴蝶吧？！」

　　「啊…我頭又開始疼了…」棕狼獸人按著前額，無奈地說著。

　　「先不說這個，你就看看前面吧，先生！」

　　狼精靈抬起右前腳，示意狼獸人柴克向前方望去。散發著光輝的蝴蝶隨著
翅膀的振動，在飛行軌跡下灑落的鱗粉，使得森林中的道路開始起了變化。

　　青綠色的鱗粉落在地面上會冒出比一般人還高的樹木，來堵住原來的通路
，而紅色的鱗粉卻又會讓附近的樹木變得矮小，讓人能夠輕鬆地走過去。

　　「這下可好了，我們要怎麼過去？」柴克一邊看著。

　　要是那些詭異的鱗粉落在自己身上將會變成什麼德性？！難不成也會像那
些植物一樣被任意的放大縮小…

　　「雖然只要進入瑪那之林的核心地帶，或是遠離這個區域約十步路就可以
回復原狀，但在這之前，路上很容易因為場地的變換而迷失方向…」

　　「…回復原狀，不是真的連身體也會改變大小吧？！」他問著眼前的精靈
。

　　「是真的，不過我們精靈並不會受到影響，因為這是為了保護瑪那之林而
衍生出來，一種特別的精靈。」里克回答。

　　「……到了這個森林，幾乎是除了驚訝和錯愕之外，就沒辦法有別的反應
了。」


　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（待續）
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
(梅子綠)

......

(毆飛￣▽￣)
----------【OOC】----------
「哥哥……」稚嫩的聲音呼喚著。

嗯……再讓我睡一下……

「哥哥……」

別吵……

「哥哥！」被子被大力地掀開。

半張眼，是張微怒的臉，模模糊糊的。


「老師……老師？」昨天把夜送出門的女學生用力地叫喚著。

畢竟夜已經坐起來不發一語，五分鐘了。她有點害怕。

不會去撞到頭吧……

「唔哦……啊？」幸好，牠終於回神了。

「老師，你沒事吧？」

「我……沒事。」才怪，肚子還隱隱作痛。

「沒事就好。」女學生鬆了口氣。

「……現在幾點了？」夜搖了搖昏昏沉沉的腦袋。

「九點整。」

九點啊……

不對啊，昨天好像是快中午才醒過來的……

「嗚啊！」夜突然大喊了一聲。

「老……老師？」

「我昏了一天了！」夜甩開被子，快速地衝了出去。

「……」女學生愣愣地看著夜的背影。

平常的夜老師好像不會這麼多話……


「白獥‧霧林‧歐卡米───」小白狼說道，「來自一個小小村落───！」

「白獥？」米契爾笑笑。

「對啊───」白獥很有朝氣地回答。

「白獥……獥……」好像在哪裡聽過這個字。

啊，想起來了，那隻冒失的笨蛋召喚獸。

「咦啊，」白獥突然動動耳朵，「哥哥來了。」

「嗯？那傢伙要來了？」米契爾疑惑地問。

我那一拳有這麼輕嗎？……

「十公尺，九……」白獥邊倒數，邊挪挪身子擋在桌子前。

手一揮，一陣風打開了門。

米契爾也聽到那急促的跑步聲了。

「二，一。」

「碰！」一團黑影撞入，連帶著一陣狂風吹入房內。

還好東西都已經收好了……米契爾冷眼看著那學不乖的夜。

「獥！」夜緊緊抱住小白狼，「抱歉我遲到了……」

「哥哥你終於來啦───！」白獥高興地喊道，「你還好吧？」

「我很好，我沒事，抱歉讓你等了……」

「嗯……」米契爾發聲了，「我親愛的夜同仁，請問你好了嗎？找我到底有什麼事
呢？」

計畫已經被打亂了…… ，可沒有時間在這裡多耗。

夜抬頭，還是那種笑容。

「哥哥到底叫我過來做什麼呢？」白獥也問了。

「我是想……」夜說道，「讓你入學。」

----------


## 瘋虎

=W=~笨老虎肥來啦!~~~~炸
雖然說是段考期間偷偷上傳文章~~~~而且才一點點~~~~~~!(炸)
但還是請大家看一下巴~~~~炸
--------------------OOC------------------------
    看著眼前假扮柴克的狼人，等著他的回話，而棕色的狼人也兩眼直值得看著他，兩人就這樣對看了幾十分鐘後，假扮柴克的狼人率先的打破了沉默道：

[好啦!不玩了，恩‧‧‧你跑來瑪那之林做什麼？還把這裡的結界給破壞掉了...，你難道不知道這裡是禁區嗎?]

    望著眼前逐漸轉變外形變成一位妙齡女子的女妖精，炎遺有點懷疑的揉了揉眼睛像是要把眼前那不可思議的景象給抹去一般

[喂!你有沒有在聽阿?怎麼一直在揉眼睛，眼睛進沙了嗎?]

    甩了甩頭把滿腦怪異的想法丟到一邊看著眼前的女妖精說道：

[我是追著我一位隊友才來到這的，恩...]說到了此，炎遺突然想到了眼前的女妖精的變身能力，不經覺得.....自己會到這都是眼前的女妖精所引導的!!

    女妖精臉上堆起了淡淡的微笑指了指森林說道：

[對了!我還沒說我名子吧，我叫做妠麗‧法拉斯，恩~你要不要和我進去森林探險呢?]

    微微皺起了眉間，炎遺看著指著森林的妠麗說道：

    [妳不是說那裡是禁區?怎麼又說要和你進去!]

     納麗熱情的拉著炎遺的手一邊拉著走進森林一邊笑道：

[我不一樣阿，長老叫我進來找一樣東西所以我當然可以進來阿，但我害怕裡面的怪物所以才找你來保我嘛，難不成你想要我一個弱女子一個人走進那陰森森的森林裡面嗎?]

    推不掉女子的拉扯顏怡和腰精走進了森林裡

----------


## Michile

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
【ＯＯＣ！】
咻，角色愈來愈多，得開始小心會不會寫混了…

不過妖精(ELF)和精靈(FAIRY)並不是一樣的，目前我寫到的都在精靈的部份，
瘋虎這次要給的角色如果是妖精的話，我倒是可以再想到關於這個角色的插曲喔XD
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 瘋虎

呵呵~~笨老虎知道哩~~~炸
恩~~~那個腳色的插曲等我段考完一次打完~~~炸(目前小說搞積欠過多中~~)
恩~~至於前田他們那部份的劇情怎麼辦@@"在走的都是那幾隻說^^"

----------


## 柴克

===========OOC===========
呼~~謎點越來越多囉~~~
故事也越來越精采了
要是那些傢伙們也能趕快回來接上就更好了

=========================

「那現在要怎麼辦呢？」棕狼看著眼前的茂密樹林，前頭還有幾隻樣貌怪異的蝴蝶在飛舞，一邊還散佈著有顏色的鱗粉，默默的在心中想著「要是我沒有想錯了話，解開這顆麻煩果實的其中一樣東西...樹枝...應該就在前面的瑪那之林吧...」

把頭偏到右邊，雙眼微微的閉著「可是...剛里克那傢伙又說這些蝴蝶的鱗粉會改變樹的路徑，要是一進去就出不來了，那該怎麼辦？」將頭偏向另一邊，接著是一陣搖頭「任務...唉...還是不能不進去阿...」

莉拉已經不知道跑到哪去了，而現在待在這精靈們的鬼樹林間，要是有個什麼閃失，可能就再也變不回來了吧？

「那要怎麼辦呢？現在...」柴克實在想不出有什麼辦法，可以通過這種奇怪的森林，事實上，他本來就非常的不擅長做「思考」這種行為，自從接下了這個任務，能夠堅持到著個地步，應該算是個奇蹟了吧？

在前面的這塊區域，雖然像里克他們這類的精靈可以自由的進出，沒來由的，但是如果是外來者一碰到蝴蝶們的鱗粉，卻會被縮小或放大...就跟那些樹的下場一樣，而那些鱗粉又細小的可以，想要從中間的空隙穿過是不可能的，即使是反應力再好的獸人都不可能，更別說是一個人類身軀的傢伙，再加上那些鱗粉還會隨著些微的徐風而來回飄蕩，想躲掉是更加的困難！！

「恩...」里克看著前頭的難題思索著「要怎樣才能讓你進去阿...」

霧氣越來越重，能見的視野也就跟著的縮短，柴克靠在一棵樹邊，雖然並不期待，但還是眼睛微閉等著里克的回答，沒注意到霧氣已經漸漸的向自己靠近，當他回過神時，已全然被包覆在其中。

「嘎？霧怎麼這麼重阿？喂！里克？你在哪？聽到了就回我一聲！！」里克完全從自己的視線內消失，但應該就在自己的周圍吧？柴克一邊叫嚷著，一邊這樣想著。

「......」四周沒有回應。

「里克！！別鬧了！！快給我出來！！！」棕狼仍是放聲大喊，而地狼精靈也仍是沒有反應，彷彿他憑空消失了一般，又或是自己憑空消失了！？

「不會吧...？在這種地方...？」棕狼如崩潰般的坐倒在地上。




里克待在原先的位置想著，前方的樹叢卻突然發出了聲響，草被踐踏發出了「娑娑」的聲音，地精發出了警覺，對著前面的未知傢伙提出了警示，但馬上就停下來了，因為他發現到那個走出草叢的人是莉拉，身後還跟著另一個精靈。

「莉拉！？你又跑去哪去玩了？還有...這不是帕特嗎？」看向在莉拉身後的小男孩。

「是啊！我們剛在裡頭遇到的，想說帶來給那個大叔認識的說，因為帕特最喜歡交朋友了，咦？大叔呢？」利拉四處搜索著，沒看到棕虎的人影。

「奇怪了...他剛還在的阿...難道去上廁所了？」




「哈啾！是誰？誰在說我的壞話？」柴克一個人迷失在瀰漫的白霧中。




森林的另一邊，炎遺被一位叫做妠麗的女性妖精給半強迫的拉向森林裡。

「喂！你給我等一下！！」為什麼我非得幫妳不可阿！」虎人甩開女人的手，大聲的咆哮著，對象當然就是那個女妖精。

「為什麼？你不是男人嗎？」妠麗歪著頭問。

「當然是阿...」

「既然你是男人，那保護"瘦弱"的女子當然是你的義務囉！」

「啥？」炎遺看著前頭的女子，心裡又是好氣又是好笑「這是什麼歪裡啊？」

妠麗繼續往前頭走去，而言遺也默默的在後頭跟著，這一對莫名其妙的組合，繼續的森林中尋找著那個「東西」

=============OOC==========
由於不知道帕特究竟是誰,我就暫時先這樣接了
假如弄得不好在跟我說~~
我會馬上修改的(假如我有上線了話...最近的上線頻率超低的>"<)

又多了一些謎題...柴克到哪去了呢?
炎遺和新出現的女妖精妠麗又會到哪裡去拿回什麼東西呢?
巴茲和前田他們的下落又是如何呢?
事情越來越不可收拾囉~~~XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

----------【OOC】----------
停了好久呢……

巴茲回來吧......
----------【OOC】----------
「入學？」米契爾道，「你找錯了吧？我可不是註冊組的人。」

「但是除了你，我不知道該找誰啊……」夜說道。

「別找我，我最近很忙的。」

「但是……」低頭。

「嗯？」

「我只認識你一位老師而已啊……」

「……」


「好了，以後你就是我們學校的學生了，孩子。」註冊組的職員笑道，遞給白獥一份資料。

「謝謝姊姊！」甜笑。

「這樣就好了吧……」走出辦公室，米契爾無奈地看著夜，「真是的……」

「謝謝啦！」夜又是燦笑。

「好了，白獥，現在老師我給你一個任務。」米契爾說道。

「要你去支援出任務的同學，可以嗎？」

「加油囉，獥。」夜笑道。

「是的，老師！」

----------


## BOSS

------------------OOC--------------------------
我回來了~
新增校慶  武鬥大會  請參考魔法老師校慶情況  大概就是那麼的熱鬧(真是懶惰的設定)
寫著寫著  卡德不知不覺間多了"黑腹"這個屬性XD
------------------OOC--------------------------

夜帶著白獥走入學生會辦公室
除了入學手續之外  還得帶白獥來學生會找個居所

卡德:[恩?有入學生?]
夜:[就是這位新的學生 白獥‧霧林‧歐卡米]
躲在夜背後的小白狼探出了頭:[您....您好]
[這樣呀.....你來的時機真不錯 下禮拜就開始我們學園的第500年校慶了]卡德露出了微笑將手中的卡遞給了白獥:[那這個宿舍的房號卡就給你吧]
[444-4?]小白狼歪著頭念著
[這不是......]夜的印像裡似乎有聽過這個號碼
卡德:[是之前巴茲的房間  現在已經修好了]
夜:[那巴茲怎麼辦?]
兩人眼前的棕熊露出了微微的邪笑:[當然是繼續跟我住啦 嘿嘿]

----------


## 幻貓

來接來接~~~時間多了就來打吧~XDDDD 
──────────────────────── 
保健室‧白獥‧早上9點15分 
──────────────────────── 
「夜哥哥.....」 
看著一旁睡死的夜，白獥輕輕呼喚，得到的回應只是低沉的鼾聲 
「呼..............」 


「啊！對了！」白獥叫道，無視於周遭病獸的眼光「米契爾老師叫我辦一件事...」還沒說完就走了出去.... 


──────────────────────── 
森林‧任務團‧早上9點30分 
──────────────────────── 

「喂...」巴茲哀嚎「已經第二天了耶，我們起來去找他們好不好？快無聊死了...」 

「...............」眾人不發一語 
「哎呀...不要這麼沉默啦....」他嘆道 

「我都可以啦~」月見草說完，繼續回頭玩他的植物 
「+1，月見草...你跟西恩斯講話一整夜不會膩啊？！」幻影念道 
「......也好，是該出發了...」靠在樹上的前田睜開眼說道 

「那我們走吧~隨便打幾隻妖怪也好...總之我的槍不能放著不用~」巴茲輕鬆的說 
「妖怪？」前田諷刺的說「上次那些史萊姆就已經夠了，你還要來一次？」 
「哦.....這...唉...不了....」巴茲低下頭「好了好了別提了，趕緊收拾收拾準備上路啦~」


───────────────────────────
森林入口‧白獥‧早上9點40分
───────────────────────────
「呼~就是這裡了吧...」白獥心道
「沒記錯的話老師說過，隊上有棕狼一隻‧藍虎一隻‧灰貓兩隻‧白犬一隻‧還有.....呃.....啊對，貓頭鷹一隻。就憑這個找吧~」

「棕狼‧藍虎‧灰貓‧白犬..............」說著說著，便走進森林小徑找獸去了





────────────────────────── 
────────────────────────── 

接下來怎麼發展呢~ 
我也不知道XPPP...

----------


## 萬獅

=================OOC=======================

呼……從下午五點看到午夜十二點多……總算是……看完了……（汗）
白激的變化和最初的設定不大同了，性格也變得比較可愛了，不知他還有毒爪嗎？

這世界有科技發展的話，應該會有電視或收音機之類的吧？

我可以加入RP嗎？

=================OOC結束=====================

----------


## 柴克

=========OOC============
歡迎阿~~
不過現在有點亂就是了
要先有點心理準備喔~~XD
========================

柴克莫名的被捲入了白色的迷霧之中。

在千呼萬喚出不來的情況下，棕狼決定靠自己找出路。

「說是這麼說啦....不過....這片霧還真～～～～～濃阿」將手舉到自己面前「靠！連這麼近都看不清楚！？是要怎麼找啊？」

棕狼漫無目標的向前走，雖然不知道自己究竟是往哪個方向前進，也許是回頭的路，也許是往前頭的那面瑪那之林，總之心裡就是沒個底。一路上，雖然勉強的看的出兩旁有些微的樹影，也就是說，他還算是走在"人工"開出來的道路上，危險....應該不會太大....吧？

「喂～～～～！！有人聽的到嗎～～～～？」

「........唉....叫也是白叫，要是聽的到早就來了」棕狼無助的拿出收在腰間皮囊的橡樹果和一片翠綠的葉子，仔細的檢視了一遍「要不是撿到這個麻煩的東西、要不是看的到那個平常人看不到的精靈、要不是接下了那個任務了話....我現在應該不會在這的吧？」

白露仍舊瀰漫著，四處飄逸的霧水一但碰觸到溫熱的身體，就漸漸的開始結成了露水，沾濕的棕狼的衣物和身體。

「阿～～～～！！我累了！不走了啦」對著空無一人的地方發著牢騷。索性隨地坐下。

「......！！」棕狼側身一閃，三支漆黑的匕首快速的自臉頰旁擦過，劃開了皮膚，鮮紅血液緩緩溢出。棕狼快速的掃視四周，沒有人，就算有人也被這迷濛的不像話的霧氣給遮蔽住了。眼光向下搜尋，耳朵仍警覺的向各處探望，原先以為是匕首的漆黑物，只不過是三顆細小的石頭屑罷了。

「誰？誰在那裡？」問了也是白問，既然會利用濃霧來發動攻勢，怎麼可能會白痴到別人一問就自己跑出來！？

「呿！....看來即使一個人在這片濃霧中也不會無聊了....」站穩馬步，凝神，隨時注意從四面八方傳來的任何訊息。

「既然眼睛用不上了，那就用耳朵彌補吧！」閉上眼，耳朵輕微的顫動「我不知道你在哪監視著我，不過我警告你，別小看了獸人的知覺能力，否則有你受的！！」柴克像個白痴似的對著浩瀚的霧氣大喊。

「......！」晃身，又閃過了敵人的攻擊。這次改從正前方來。

=====================ooc====================
總算有點獸回來嚕～～！！
加油吧！柴克～～努力找到回家的路XD

....總覺得最近我的文章越來越像劇本了= =
真糟糕阿.....

----------


## 萬獅

===================OOC===================

亂入！
就從白獥那邊開始接吧！X3
我的小說風比較偏向搞笑。
如果有什麼地方要修改或補充請指教，謝謝！

==================OOC結束=================

————————————————————————————————————
禁忌森林的西端-早上8點50分
————————————————————————————————————

[呼……呼……可惡……我現在到底在哪裏呀？]一個獅子抓著用不知從哪裏找來的粗木枝充當拐杖用，上氣不接下氣地嘆道……

那個褐髮藍眼獅子叫雷歐（好獅子的名字啊……），頭上戴著裝飾用的眼鏡，身穿白色外套，沒穿褲子（反正是動物沒關係啦！），背著一個手提式布包，雖然不是獸人族，但卻能用兩腳站立，前肢還能像手般靈活的抓著粗木枝。

再次拿出指南針，懷著一丁點兒的希望看著它……

果然不行！ 這裡的磁場亂七八糟，讓這價值五十五銀的指南針失去作用，還在那裏表演“轉轉轉我轉得比誰都要快”！

[嗚……我不行了啦！]
整個獅無力跌坐在地，嚷著一般菜鳥探險傢在密林裏迷路時都會說的話。

因為對魔法學院有濃烈的興趣，在加上聽說即將在下個禮拜就開始第500年校慶了，（第五百年嘢！想必一定很盛大！）所以才會從遠在西方的祖國—蒂弗蘭囯連夜趕來前哨高級學院報名註冊。

本來趕路途中很順利的，但在進入禁忌森林的商人路徑時，忽然出現一群可愛的史萊姆在草叢裏蹦蹦跳跳~

[哇！好可愛呀~]超愛可愛東西的他狂噴鼻血，二話沒說就興奮地撲向史萊姆。
那些史萊姆當然被這突如其來的舉動嚇倒了，閃避著雷歐的狂撲，逃進森林禁區去了。

[等等我！我的小寶貝~]沒撲著的雷歐再接再厲地追上去了……

嗚……現在可好了……不僅失去史萊姆們蹤影，搞到自己也在這白濛濛的霧林裏迷路了……

別說怎麼走到學院了，連自己是在地圖上的哪個角落都不知道啊！難道就此結束了嗎……嗚……我還沒看見全世界最可愛的東西呀……好不甘心……

就在他想要怎麼寫遺書的時候，忽然聽見歌聲從另一邊傳過來。

[這唯美歌聲是……妖精唱的！？太好了！果然我命不該絕呀！有救了！]馬上跳起來，往歌聲的方向跑過去了。

就在他到達傳來歌聲的小池時，他看到了一位女性在池中沖涼，但猛力一看時，他整個獅呆掉了。

的……的確是妖精沒錯……而且還是金髮的……可是這妖精和一般美艷妖精印象不同……在他眼前出現的這位是個全身肌肉，孔武有力，看來可以打死一頭熊的妖精姐姐（要不是她有兩個胸狀物體在她身上的話還真不知道她是個女的）

[啊~~非禮呀！]那個肌肉妖精也察覺到雷歐了，馬上向雷歐濺水，但濺水的力量過大，形成一股像水柱砲的威力，把雷歐沖到不知什麼地方去了。



——————————————————————————————————————————
森林某一處-早上十點
——————————————————————————————————————————
[嗚……我……現在在哪裏……天堂嗎？]躺在地上從昏迷中醒來，全身溼淋淋的雷歐眯著眼道。[也好……如果是在天堂的話……我希望會有個可愛的小天使接我……]

[棕狼，藍虎，灰貓兩只，白犬，貓頭鷹……]就在這時，雷歐看到一個小白狼經過。[他們在哪裏呢……哇！]

[我的小天使！] 雷歐看到這麼可愛的小白狼豈有不心動的道理？當然是來個竊抱再說！[你果然來接我了！] 

[哇！你是誰呀？放開我！]這……這只獅子是誰呀？啊，抱得好緊哦！

[有這麼可愛的小天使在天堂陪我做伴，我死而無憾了~] 雷歐自顧自地說下去。

[我……我……還沒死啦！什麼天堂，小天使~我不是你說的那種天使啦！我是……哇呀！你在摸哪裏呀？住手啦~啊！你在噴鼻血……夜哥哥救命呀！]這……這奇怪的獅子哪來的蠻力呀？怎麼甩也甩不開……

[可愛的小天使，我再也不會放開你了！]

[…………] 


咚！


良久……

[呃……那個……你現在清醒了嗎？]白獥擔心道，看來也哥哥教得沒錯，對付這種人，敲頭最有效了。

[呃……很抱歉……剛剛我還以為我在天堂了……看到這麼可愛的小白白……就忍不住……真不好意思……] 被激敲的雷歐頭上起了一個大紅腫，還在冒金星。

[呃……那個……話說回來，你……你是誰？] 不像是這附近的人。

[噢，我叫雷歐，是從西方的蒂弗蘭囯來的，因為對貴國的前哨高級學院有興趣而連夜趕來這裡報名，但卻在這裡迷了路……]

[我聼夜哥哥說過，在禁忌森林迷路可是一件危險的事呀……] 白獥道， [咦？你怎麼全身溼淋淋呀？]

[啊……這個……] 一想到那個肌肉女就不禁全身發抖， [……看到妖精沖涼的下場……]

[噢，這樣……要不要我幫你念個可以吹幹衣服的咒文呀？] 如果感冒了可是不好玩的事情。

[不用了，我自己會解決。] 隨後從包包裏翻出一本圖畫簿， [幸好沒溼，果然是附有防水咒文的包包最好！]

雷歐從外套拿出一支水彩毛筆，在圖畫簿上畫出一個類似魔法陣的圖畫。

[風精之祝福，發動。] 語畢，從魔法陣的中心點忽然發光，然後吹出了一股強風，圍繞著雷歐，不一會兒，他全身都被風吹幹了，一點也看不出有被水濺過的痕跡。

白獥有點訝異，雖然那是初級咒文，不過竟然不用詠唱就能發動了，這個獅子到底是……

[呃……你的魔法係統有些不同……]

[啊？噢，這個嘛……基本上我不太會詠唱咒文啦……] 話還沒說完，另一邊的草叢裏忽然冒出來一大堆史萊姆，向他們蹦過來。

[哇！我的小可愛！] 雷歐作狀要撲上去。

[……咦？等一下……它們不太對勁……] 白獥趕緊拉著雷歐。

果然，它們一個個抖動，然後聚集起來。

[啊……不……不會吧……又要重覆夜哥哥所說上一次的草莓事件嗎？] 白獥驚訝道。

[它們……在幹嘛呀？]雷歐看著史萊姆堆積起來再融化，看起來……不大可愛了……

[這……就是夜哥哥所說的……史萊姆融合！]  這時史萊姆融合完畢，變成一個黑色巨型史萊姆，有著一個可怖的眼睛，還長出了一堆尖刺般的觸角。

[糟糕了，是黑魔史萊姆！] 白獥驚道，這個史萊姆他在怪物圖鑒上看過，這只東西可是會詠唱黑暗咒文的，比夜哥哥上次所說的史萊姆還強太多了。

[啊啊啊啊！我的小可愛竟然變成了醬醜不拉幾的怪東西！]雷歐哭道。

[那個……你只想到這件事嗎？啊~當心！] 白激看到尖刺向雷歐沖去，馬上撲倒雷歐以閃避史萊姆的突襲。

[哇，小白白撲倒我了！超感動~] 享受著被撲倒的感覺~

[抱歉，我不是故意的……還有我叫白獥‧ 霧林‧ 歐卡米，不是叫小白白……] 這時史萊姆已以毛骨悚然的聲音詠唱完黑暗五轟雷的咒文，黑暗的波動從天上凝聚。[哇~詠唱的速度怎麼這麼快~]

此刻已來不及閃避了，眼看黑色的五轟雷就要擊中他們……

[唯美精靈—聖防護罩，發動！]

地上不知何時出現了巨型繪圖陣，散發一堆白色羽毛，啓動了防護圓罩，及時把五轟雷反彈了出去。

[咦？這是……魔法陣嗎？]而且也沒看過這種圖形的魔法陣。

[不，這是繪圖陣，把能集中在毛筆上，以繪圖的方式發動魔法，不過大部分都是補助魔法……] 雷歐不好意思地抓抓頭笑著， [我是繪圖師，所以不太善長詠唱。]

尖刺再度襲來，不過因為防護罩的作用，全被反彈出去了。

[噢……] 繪圖陣……沒聽說過這種類型的魔法……是蒂弗蘭囯的另一形式的魔法係統嗎？ [竟然可以把那種程度的黑暗魔法反彈出去，果然好厲害呢！] 

[哈哈，沒啦！] 雷歐不好意思地抓抓頭。

[好，接下來看我的！] 白獥有些躍躍欲試的掏出巨型鐮刀，可以試出鍛煉成果了[……大廉斬……呀！抱著我幹嘛啦？我沒辦法反擊啦！] 
[不行！反對暴力！再怎麼說它們曾經都是可愛的小東西，不要對它們施暴啦！]雷歐死抓著白獥不放，不讓他有攻擊的機會。

[那個……如果不還手就會被它們幹掉……] 眼看黑魔史萊姆召喚的黑影怪一個個增加，這防護罩再怎麼耐也抵不了這麼多……吧？

[那……讓它們都失去戰鬥意識就行了吧？]

[當然可以……什麼？]看來他剛才敲雷歐敲得有些重手，不會讓他腦筋變得怪怪吧？ 不可能有哪個補助魔法能讓眼前的兇惡首領級怪物一下子失去戰鬥意識吧？至少他不曾聼過……

[我來試試。] 雷歐掏出幾支毛筆，跳出防護罩（因為防護罩裏已有繪圖陣所以不能在那裏繪圖），然後快速在不遠的地上繪出一個巨大的繪圖陣。

[雷歐！] 眼看黑影怪快要襲擊雷歐——

[好！完成了！] 用毛筆接下黑影怪的攻擊，但沒乘機還手，往另一邊跳過去。[睡美人之催眠曲，發動！]

繪圖陣中心發出光芒，從繪圖陣出現了一個唯美的聖靈，唱出了宏亮的歌聲，讓那些黑影怪漸漸消去，變成聖靈向天上飛去了，而黑魔史萊姆也漸漸融化，恢復成一堆原本可愛的史萊姆。 

[哇！好厲害！] 把一切看在眼裏的白獥不禁重新評估面前的這位獅子。
這種程度的黑魔史萊姆竟然能讓他毫髮無傷地輕易解決！不只這樣，那高級的召喚魔法竟然在不消幾秒鐘就能成功發動！

看著那一堆熟睡的史萊姆，雷歐笑道：[等它們醒來後，它們都會忘掉這一切了。]

白獥察覺出雷歐的右手受傷了，沒完全躲過黑影怪的攻擊。

[呃……你受傷了。]

[噢，這沒什麼，我可以用治療圖……]

[為什麼你剛才不反擊？]白獥有些激動，[你可能會死啊！]

[可是我不忍心下手，它們原本都是受害者呀！] 黑影怪並不是無中生有的，它們都是悲劇下的產物。

[……夜哥哥說過，這種天真做法的人，是最愚蠢的了，不反擊就會被殺死……]

[……也許吧……] 雷歐苦笑道，因為他那痛苦的回憶，讓他變得臨死也不會傷害對方。

[……啊！我忘了米契爾老師叫我來支援巴玆他們了。] 白獥突然想到這件事，不過因為方才的戰鬥而差點忘了， [可是他們現在都去了哪裏呀？]

[你在找人嗎？我可以幫忙。] 雷歐在圖畫簿上繪出一個繪圖陣， [天使蝶，發動！]

隨即出現了 一只有著兩雙天使翅膀的蝴蝶，在空中旋轉一圈後往森林內部飛去。

[哇~好漂亮的蝴蝶~]

[好像找到你要找的人了，跟著它吧！] 




—————————————————————————————————————————
森林黑陰內部-早上10點30分
—————————————————————————————————————————

[……雷歐……]

[……幹……幹嘛……] 雷歐心虛道。

[……嗚……要不是因為你追著那只毛毛狸……我們就不會追丟那只蝴蝶，就不會來到這裡啦~]白獥忍不住發飆。

[對不起嘛！那只毛毛狸真的很可愛嘛！我再繪出一只出來，保證不會追丟了，好嗎？] 說完趕緊繪出魔法陣。

[真是的……] 白獥打量著周圍的環境，他最怕這種陰森森的地方了。 [呃……真的好可怕……咦？]

白獥注意到有一扇黑色的門藏在那岩壁的角落，因為被一堆暗色的樹籐掩蓋了，不仔細瞧是看不出來的。他走近那扇門瞧個究竟，看見門上有些古代文字，他看不太明白……而且他隱約感覺到……不同於往的黑暗氣息……

[小白白！再不走就要追丟了！] 雷歐催促道。

[噢，來了！還有……我叫白獥不是小白白……] 雷歐怎麼擅自就為他取了一個這樣的外號呀？

在他們走後，那扇門隱約發出一些毛骨悚然的笑聲……


                                                                                                                                待續……


===============OOC========================

花了將近八個小時的時間終於打完了……呼……
我是第一次寫小說的……沒想到寫小說這麼累人……
這一篇寫得有些長，不過只是介紹雷歐角色罷了，還借用了白獥真是對不起呀！（希望沒搞砸這角色）

希望雷歐的戰力能幫助到大家！他不會攻擊魔法（就算有也不會使出來），但補助魔法卻非常擅長，武器和配件也只有一些毛筆和圖畫簿，沒毛筆用時可以用尾巴來代替，靈敏度和智慧度較高，但其它能力值就較為偏低了（給打一拳就會昏倒在地，也擡太不了重的東西……），他通常都會盡量閃躲敵人的攻擊而不還手，如果避免不了要戰鬥的話，他會冷靜的分析，並找出盡量以不流血的方法來結束戰鬥，就算流血也是他流的。會用讀心術，不過並不是直接的，而是藉由毛筆作為媒介把對方所想的事情或回憶繪在紙上（也會用在戰鬥方面以找出敵人的弱點或攻擊的理由）。最大缺點是看見可愛的東西出現時往往會失去理智……（笑）


置於那扇門我也僅只想到這裡而已，如果要用別客氣請盡量用！（那扇門似乎是通往魔界或冥界，總之有毛骨悚然的東西在裏面就是啦！）
看完了整個內容頭腦還是混亂，不太記得地方名，還有一年級的必修課程的時間是不是一樣的……

=================OOC結束=====================

----------


## 夜月之狼

> =================OOC=======================
> 
> 呼……從下午五點看到午夜十二點多……總算是……看完了……（汗）
> 白激的變化和最初的設定不大同了，性格也變得比較可愛了，不知他還有毒爪嗎？
> 
> 這世界有科技發展的話，應該會有電視或收音機之類的吧？
> 
> 我可以加入RP嗎？
> 
> =================OOC結束=====================


我要說一下=口=

獥和白獥是兩隻不同的生物=口=

獥目前還在離開中 還沒回來=口=

白獥目前是在森林裡找團中

一隻是幻獸 一隻是獸人

一隻是夜的僕人(算吧) 一隻是夜的弟弟

一隻是咖啡色小狼 一隻是白色小狼人

一隻是糊里糊塗的粗心笨狼 一隻是外表很蘿莉的小正太

還有 夜說牠的弟弟別亂撲=w=

以上=口=

----------


## 萬獅

哎呀呀！真的很抱歉！我已經修改了，看你還滿意嗎？ 真的非常對不起啊！>_<"
另外，關於撲倒白激的事如果劇情需要的話我不介意被夜殺死哦~XD

----------


## 瘋虎

-------OOC-----------------------------------
呼~~~~好忙= ="終於有時間可以回RP了(雖然枝前已經把大概的草搞打好了^^")之後笨蛋虎可能會消失很久了(30號之後)所以.....在這幾天笨蛋戶可能會大量出小說文哩~~~炸
希望笨蛋虎消失的這兩年大家別忘了笨虎阿~
(因為高二要開始衝刺了 ==")
那笨虎就不說廢話了~~~故事開始吧
--------------------------------OOC結束------
    隨著妠麗快步奔走於瑪那之林，炎遺凝望著眼前帶路妠麗的背影，絲絲淡紫色的秀髮隨著微風的吹服在空中輕輕的盪漾著，便於行動的淺綠色衣裝與四週的樹木巧妙的融合在一起，使的原本就飄邈虛無的身行更加的難以辨識



    就在炎遺觀察著妠麗之時，前方的路突然被一排參天巨木給擋住了去路，高大的樹幹上刻滿了不知名的圖紋，看著眼前一排排巨木上的圖紋，炎遺突然感到一陣昏旋，眼前的樹木彷彿變成了旋渦了一般旋轉了起來，就在炎遺被旋渦給迷惑住之時，耳邊突然傳來妠麗震醒了被迷惑住的炎遺



    「喂！別被那上面的圖騰給迷惑住嘍，不然你就只好被其中所暗藏的力量給煙消雲散哩，嘻。」



    聽到了妠麗說的話，炎遺不禁頭冒起了冷汗，如果不是妠麗即時的提醒的話搞不好現在已經進入了萬劫不復的地步了，搖了搖依舊昏旋的頭，看向對自己竊笑的妠麗微笑道：「謝拉，那我們接下來要怎麼走？前方的陸都被巨木堵住了，如果要硬闖的話搞不好會引發圖騰內的力量給攻擊也說不定。」



   妠麗看著看著自己的炎遺，臉上露出了讓人迷惘的笑容，摸了摸耳垂邊的水晶儲物耳環，從中拿出了一小串的珠子，轉動了其中的三顆銀中帶藍的珠子，一陣藍光隨著三顆珠子的轉動從珠子湧了出來，默念了一小段咒語，妠麗用力的把一整串珠子往上拋去，只見珠子被拋出去的瞬間伴隨一陣銀光消失在充滿濕氣的森林之中



    看著妠麗近似魔術般的表演炎遺走上前問道：「剛那串珠子是要作什麼的？怎麼發出一些銀光之後就消失了？」



    擦了擦額頭冒出的汗，妠麗吸了一大口充滿濕氣的空氣掛起了招牌式的笑容笑道：「找援兵阿，嘻，再等一下就好了他應該也快到了…咦！是誰在那？」雙眼看向了炎遺身後的樹林裡，兩眼如狩獵時的獵應一般銳利



    轉身看向身後的樹林，但眼前所看到的除了樹木之外還是樹木，並沒有看到妠麗所說的人影，帶著滿腦的疑惑走向了樹林裡，就在走近一顆長向怪異的樹木之時，一個人影突然間憑空跑了出來，並成大字型的撲向炎遺，口中還喊著：「好可愛的小藍虎阿~」



    望著突然出現的人影，炎遺一時之間也不知該如何反應，一開始之時還以為是要攻擊他的刺客而暗暗準備了藍色小刀準備來個速戰速決，但見到雷歐那飛撲式的偷襲（！？），炎遺整個人竟不知覺整個人呆愣當場



「碰」



    兩獸就這樣在地上交纏了起來



    被撲倒在地上的炎遺在撲倒瞬間才回復意識，但想避也避不開的與雷歐兩獸抱在了一起，用力的推開雷歐那一直抱緊的身軀，但無奈雷歐的力道太大反而使的自己的雙手也被困在兩人之間，就在炎遺想發很把雷歐給轟開之時



「咚！」



一個身影突然出現把正在緊抱炎遺的雷歐給敲昏了過去，爬起了滿是泥巴的身軀，拍了拍身上的泥濘，炎遺看向敲昏雷歐的白激開口道：「謝拉，恩…你們兩位是……？」



白激看了看手中的紙張又看了看眼前的炎遺問道：「請問你是那位號稱留級留到不行，翹課翹到快被退學的炎遺嗎？」



炎遺看著白激哼了一聲道：「這是米契爾那傢伙說的吧？哼哼，看我回去怎麼和你造反，居然在背後這麼說我真是可惡，我也不過是超過200堂課沒去而已。」



    就在炎遺和白激討論著他們來這的目的之時，一陣陣的銀光突然在妠麗身旁閃動了起來，一個身影也隨閃現了出來，滿身如山一般的肌肉，手中拿著妠麗先前拋出去的那串珠子，身穿和妠麗一樣的衣裝，兩人站在站在了一起形成了強烈的對比



    妠麗走向那名妖精低頭說了幾句話之後就帶領著他走了過來和炎遺介紹道：「這位是提絲，也就是我之前和你說的援兵。」



    炎疑點了點頭開口道：「你好，恩…他真的可以打破那排巨木嗎？不是我不懷疑他的力道而是這些樹木光有力道應該也清除不了吧！」



    妠麗輕笑道：「別小看提絲阿，他可是我們族裡面數一數二的魔武雙全的拳擊師喔！」



    炎遺懷疑的看了看妠麗身旁的提絲點了點頭，正當要轉身背起昏迷中的雷歐時，原本昏迷在地上的雷歐不知何時怕了起來並指著前方的提絲訝然不語

----------


## 夜月之狼

獥=ㄒㄧˊQ口Q

瘋虎有錯字Q_Q

----------


## Michile

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　「……其實我是想叫他去顧他的學習就好，無謂的人多去也只是添亂。」

　　「完了，事情一多，居然連腦袋也開始混沌起來。」

　　花豹看著早已走遠的身影，腦中打轉的不是那些學生的安危，這次任務的
戰鬥難度絕對在他的計算之內，反倒是滿足特定條件的人才能見到精靈，才在
一開始就指派數名人員前往探查，既然掌握隊伍當中誰能與精靈溝通，就沒有
必要再多派遣無謂的人力去徒增困擾。

　　一邊整理著文件，花豹閉上雙眼，盤算著接下來的行程，總是開啟的窗戶
位於這名花豹獸人所專屬的辦公室右後方，而在這晴朗的夏日，也仍然是有陣
陣微風吹來，掠過花豹的耳際。

　　「……第二隻離群的小貓出現，撞上了妖精的炎遺。」花豹用左掌托住他
的臉龐，嘴角浮現一絲輕笑。「連妖精也到這個領域來尋寶，這禁忌森林來頭
果然不小。」

　　根據記載，獸人族群與妖精部落之間在達成休戰協議，在五十五年後的一
次微不足道的摩擦，而二度經歷過歷時半年的小規模勢力爭奪，大約在他來到
這個世界五年後爆發。而內容跟當代狼主在南方人類勢力以機械工程與科技為
交換條件，應諾協助討伐曾與妖精結盟的北方人類有關。

　　當時同時身兼前哨高級學院導師和國家外交官的米契爾也參與調停，鴿派
的米契爾也在當時向南方人類的國家元首，提出解除數年前作為與人類科學知
識條件交換的作戰協議，在他的情報收集與實地考察後，認為在維持數年和平
後再次引起戰端的導火線就在於這項條約，而得知實情的狼皇也同意米契爾前
往與人類交涉，終止此項條約的效力。

　　「對於已辭退國家職務的我來說，我倒是覺得妖精會再次來到這個地區倒
是一件相當有趣的事。現時魔法知識相對我們獸人發達的森林種族，會來到這
個森林且比往常更加頻繁，必定有什麼理由。」花豹將文件收進資料櫃後，走
向教師宿舍。

　　「不過我相信，身為我的學生，就算性格再怎麼衝動，該有的應對還是有
的。」在踏進宿舍後，便一面解開身上的外物，向浴室走去。「而且對於隨時
掌握情報的我來說，就算出現任何突發狀況都能來得及。」

　　「話又說回來，炎遺所在的地方應該有個結界，我想想…」

　　「由巨木所排列而成的迷障，從普通人的視線來看是如此，會讓人想到要
以魔法來解除其機關，不過其實那只是他們迷路了，而走到通道之外的地方，
才會被那些並不在通路上的樹根絆住腳而難於通行吧！」他嘴角浮起惡作劇一
般的笑容。「而且貿然地使用魔法或是毆打那些樹，可不是只有重心失衡摔倒
在地而已喔。曾經有一隊探險家，其中也有號稱Ａ級解咒師的人在那名隊伍，
一樣也是被迫留在原地停留二十分鐘…反正也不至於有生命危險。大概樹籠一
消失之後，就可以繼續找路了吧…反正似乎有好戲可以看了，呼呼。」

　　「呀哈－－！在辦正事前，悠哉地泡個澡也不錯，看還要不要再品點酒…
…」





　　「不過莉拉，我們到底要怎麼帶那位小哥進入我們的聖地啊？」里克舉起
前腳，搔著頭。

　　「他明明就是大叔啦！」

　　「莉拉，明明那狼人看起來只有十五歲出頭，怎麼叫大叔啦！」

　　「比人家大的就是大叔嘛！」

　　「這什麼道理啊！」

　　「喂…我說，現在並不是爭論是不是大叔的時間。」帕特鎮定地看著前方
爭論著的小女孩，和一匹狼互吠著。「重點是你們又把人給搞丟了，要怎麼找
回來吧。」

　　地狼和女孩互望許久，不時轉頭望著帕特，然後像是達成共識一般，同時
對著對方點著頭。帕特以為正經事終於要開始的時候。

　　「是不是大叔的問題很重要！！」里克和莉拉異口同聲地說著，

　　帕特一瞬間感到脫力，隨即馬上抽出他身後的綠色折扇，各在狼和女孩的
頭上留了一記清脆的聲響。

　　「你們夠了喔！」帕特好氣又好笑地說著。「這種事情等找到之後再來討
論啦！」

　　「喔……」

　　又陷入一陣沉默。

　　「里克，你是狗吧？」帕特向眼前的狼說著。

　　「喂！你故意的吧！明明我們一樣都是精靈，只是後來演變成不同樣貌而
已，而且我是狼的樣貌，不是狗！」

　　「反正也無關緊要，你的嗅覺應該也不差，既然這樣就把他嗅出來吧！」

　　「不要一見面就指使人啦，你這小惡魔！」里克轉頭望向莉拉。「莉拉！
妳也幫我說幾句話嘛！」

　　「好像很好玩呀！我也要！」說完，莉拉邊到處用她那小小的鼻子用力地
嗅著。

　　正當里克失意地伏在地上的時候，耳邊傳來帕特的話。

　　「這句話我就當做是讚美收下了，今後還要多多勞煩你了。」然後是相當
爽朗的笑容。「另外那位被帶來的人應該是不會爬到樹上，如果變小了之後就
更不可能了，還請你仔細在草叢間尋找喔！」

　　「這笑容好像哪裡見過啊……」


　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（待續）
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

【OOC!!】
噗，比司吉出來了…XD

忽然想，被迫用鼻子找人的里克會不會不小心把柴克給整個吸進去呢?
如果是這樣應該也很有趣吧…(笑)

不過被縮小的人，大小應該也會比動物的鼻孔大，所以應該是不需要擔心的，
大概就是突然間鼻子前端被一團東西堵住，然後才發現…
但要是有手之類的被插進鼻孔內，會不會一陣癢就…XD

至於明明是靈魂生命體的精靈怎麼能這樣找人，之後再解釋，這樣XD

----------


## 柴克

柴克一隻獸，或著說應該要是一隻獸的人類站在一團迷霧當中，此時的他正被莫名的敵人攻擊著，原因不明。

	「呿！怎沒完沒了的阿？」

	棕狼一一躲過自身邊輕巧擦過的兇器....森林內到處可見的小石頭，嘴裡還不停的咒罵著，但除了咒罵之外他還能做什麼？敵人一直利用著白霧來進行偷襲，而且每次的攻擊位置都不同，間隔時間也不同，除了可以略略的聽到一些悉嗦的腳步聲以外，距離還是方位什麼的都完全沒辦法確定，因為在同一時間內不只一個方向有聲音，或著該說，他幾乎是被聲音給包圍了。

	要是一般人，在一般的情況下，應該會認為自己被一大群人給團團包圍了。沒錯！他剛開始也這麼認為，但是在經過一段時間的攻防戰之後，柴克發現一直在攻擊著自己的應該只有一個人。雖然一切都只是他的假設，但這個直覺的可性度越來越高，因為對方除了不斷的偷襲之外，完全不敢作更進一步的接觸，一般要是大群圍攻了話，應該早就面對面的殺進來了。

	"咻！！" 又一顆小石頭自棕狼的頭上掠過，但這也不知道是第幾次這樣有驚無險的擦過了，彷彿一切都在他的計算當中似的。當然，他並沒有那麼聰明，只是反應有些遲緩，以致於每次都好像險些擦過似的。

	原先從四面八方不斷襲來的小石頭，頓時完全沒了蹤跡。

	柴克擦了擦臉頰邊的血痕，雖然那是好幾次攻擊前所留下的乾掉的血痕，但還是令人下意識的想去擦掉。「呼....怎麼？沒武器啦？」棕狼大聲的向四週咆哮著，語氣中帶有一絲嘲諷，卻又像是小孩子吵架吵贏了後的驕傲語氣，畢竟這也是他的第一次實戰。「就跟你說過不要小看了獸人知覺能力了！！視趣的就快出來吧，不然就換我去找你了！」

	說是這麼說，但要是能夠知道對方的所在之處，那之前就沒必要躲的那麼辛苦，早就直截了當的殺過去了。

	「.........」

	「.........啊！！」

	一聲短暫的驚呼，接著便是完全的寂靜，連一丁點風吹草動的聲響都沒有了，而原先柴克所站著的位置上已經沒有了任何的東西。




	不知道又過了多久，也許過了一天，也許是一個星期，也或許只過了幾個小時罷了。

	柴克再次的醒過來，眼皮一睜開，什麼都看不到，只覺得在遙遠的某處應該有一絲的光線，距離是如此的遠以致於連是否真的是存在著也搞不清楚。周圍相當的安靜，連聽覺敏銳的柴克都聽不出一點的聲音。伴隨著的是大量的疼痛與一陣陣不斷刺激著腦部的暈眩感。棕狼嘗試的想要站起來但卻感到無法使力，因此又跌坐下來好幾次，最後終於在靠著牆壁的支撐下站了起來，牆壁是一種類似土磚的材質堆砌成的，但為啥瑪那之森的地下會有這種土磚砌成的通道？

	地下！？

	「我掉下來了？」柴克剛想抬頭向上看，不料緊接而來的卻是一陣更劇烈的疼痛，直痛的柴克不敢再對脖子附近的肌肉施上半點力氣，因為這將會要了他的命。為了減輕身上的疼痛，棕狼盡量的將注意力往自己身體以外的地方集中。他發現原先感受到的些許陽光似乎是從上頭傳來的，從光線的微弱程度足以推測他究竟掉了多深，那是他爬是一個小時也爬不上去的超級陡坡，簡直可以用"垂直"來形容也不為過。

	看樣子要向上回去是不可能了，於是柴克開始向自己的周圍注意，這裡並不是個密閉的空間，因為除了從上頭來的光線外，似乎在別的地方也有還有另一條道路，雖然還不清楚是不是"通路"，但就跟前的情況也只能先走一步想一步啦。

	「脖子似乎沒有那麼痛了」注意力終於開始回到自己的身上，剛好眼睛也差不多適應了眼前的黑暗，正好可以好好的檢視一下身上的傷口。

	不看還好，一看竟然發現自己正不偏不倚的坐在一條又長又深的大裂縫上。柴克開始"仔細"的研究這條裂縫，發現它竟然處在一種「多一分則胖，少一分則太瘦」的"完美"境界。隨著自己在裂縫上每挪動一絲一毫，那裂縫也就跟著張裂一些，如果動作再大一點就會聽到屁股底下的細砂碎石漸漸的流失的沙沙聲。一個搞的不好，那就......

	啪哧！！

	「不會吧....？」整隻棕狼就此僵住，身上沒有一絲一毫敢顫動一下，不幸的是....此時竟剛好從上頭落下了些許灰塵，正巧落在了柴克的面前....

	「....哈....哈....(不要阿！！)哈咻！！！」

	磅！

	咻﹏﹏﹏﹏﹏﹏﹏\r

	「好討厭的感覺啊！！！！！！」

	終於....還是掉下去了....

===========ooc===========
想說好久沒來逛了﹏﹏\r
所以就來看一下
沒想到竟然還是沒有獸接下去阿= =
不知道還有沒有辦法接下去喔

----------


## 幻貓

「好！提絲，為我們開一條路吧！」納麗指著通道上的樹林喊道

而我們的提絲小姐對眾人咧嘴一笑〈雷歐囧掉〉，便一語不發地走到樹林前
「啊喳啊喳啊喳！！！！」在眾人還沒看清楚之前，提絲已經開始動工了，葉子紛紛被她強力的拳頭給震落，一棵棵的巨木應聲倒下

看著炎遺、白獥、雷歐被嚇到的表情，納麗不禁暗暗竊笑
「我們就跟在後面吧~嘻嘻嘻~~」


但是在眾人行進了將近百公尺以後，最先被擊倒的樹竟悄悄地又「站」了起來
一棵、兩棵、三棵.......



轟！轟！碰轟！
走了莫約半個小時，提絲的出拳速度仍是不變
「那個......她不會累嗎？」炎遺打破沉默，詢問一旁的納麗
「累？那你太小看提絲囉~」納麗輕鬆的答道「這種程度的障礙對她來說塞牙縫都不夠呢！」

「我有股不太好的預感。」雷歐這時突然出聲
「少烏鴉嘴啦雷......雷歐？」白獥轉頭，看到的是臉色怪異的雷歐「你怎麼了？」
「說了你大概也不相信，」雷歐憂慮的答道「從小我的第六感就很靈。」
「......」
「第六感？哈哈！」炎遺大笑「這種東西你也信？你是不是剛才被白獥敲昏頭啦？」
「真的啦~~之前有過這種感覺結果真的發生怪事......啊！」雷歐正要解釋，但是他一回頭便發現不對勁的事
「又怎麼了？」白獥回頭「......啊.....」

聽到白獥也啊了一聲，生性隨便的炎遺也轉過頭「啊什麼啊......呃啊......」


納麗看著提絲賣力的開路，突然有隻手敲了敲她的背「誰啊？」
「你看後面。」炎遺滿臉恐懼地答道，另外兩隻點點頭，同時吞了一口口水

不看還好，不料這一看納麗臉上出現了個「囧」的表情


唉呀呀，乖乖不得了，在一行人的後方不遠處樹木正一棵棵的「站」起來了，剛好彌補了方才他們走過的地方，而且樹木站的速度愈來愈快，再這樣下去一行人又要再度被困住且難以動彈了！

「提絲！快點啊啊啊！」納麗尖叫「後面！後面！」
提絲轉頭便立即會意，這番景像著實也讓她嚇著了
「厚啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！」

碰碰碰碰......
前方的樹木倒得更快了，但是後方的樹木站的速度慢慢得比提絲的出拳速度還快！

「嗚啊啊啊！」雷歐大吼「有沒有什麼辦法啊？」
「這邊有人會用火嗎？」納麗故作冷靜，發抖的說「或許會讓那些樹比較慢一點....」

「沒。」炎遺搔搔頭
「我只會輔助法術...」雷歐低頭
「別看我...」白獥想著他的鐮刀，應該派不上用場

「好....很，很好，這這，我們我們.......」聽到回覆，納麗的心涼了一截，開始語無倫次了起來


「速行！爆炎之彈！」


「大家低頭！！」

也不知道哪來的聲音，眾人只管趴下，閃避從頭上飛過的魔法彈
轟一聲，眾人後方的樹就燒了起來。嗶嗶玻玻的火無情的燒了起來，好一會兒才熄滅

「喂！那個肌肉大姐，這裡這裡！」
「前田！」炎遺大吼
提絲二話不說，立刻轉了90度出拳朝聲音來源打去

打了十來拳，前方終於沒有樹木阻礙著，看到的是隻灰貓獸人，拿著法杖正揮手著

「得救了！」納麗脫口而出，蒼白的臉慢慢有了紅暈


────────────────────────────
────────────────────────────

確實很久沒人接囉......在這邊說聲抱歉
要不是柴克挖上來，或許幻獸之境要被永遠埋末了吧。
也希望大家也能繼續把故事寫下去，不會有始無終的

另外這裡劇情似乎有愈來愈複雜的傾向，以前我覺得頭昏眼花就不寫了
今天勉力打起精神研究才知道該怎麼寫
所以想在這裡建議大家：當大家寫到一個段落時請在ooc中標明你想要劇情大概怎麼走，才不會有人續寫卻跟原作者本身的意思相差十萬八千里

比如說：
--------Ooc--------
接下來一行人會面後便開始研究怎麼突破森林迷障，並想辦法怎麼找到失散的柴克
--------Ooc--------
大概就是這樣，若尚有細節請自行補充

----------


## 瘋虎

高速行走在幽暗的森林小徑裡,炎遺內心逐漸的焦躁了起來,望著長不見底的道路,後面又有讓人不得不加緊腳步奔走的"樹人",一股無名的燥熱一直盤旋在腦中揮之不去,就在炎遺悶的快怒吼發狂之時,右側的一點淡綠色的光芒吸引了他的目光,那彷彿翡翠一般的碧綠閃耀在幽暗的森林裡,炎遺看了一眼之後整個人被深深現了進去

[走這]也不管身旁的大夥有沒有聽到,往右側一偏就往那微弱的綠光直奔而去

[喂!你要去哪呀?我在叫你沒聽到沒呀,啃,真是的]一群人只好急轉彎趕緊跟上已經快被週遭的黑暗淹沒的炎遺

突然眼前一陣耀眼的綠光刺痛著眾人的雙眼,等當眾人的雙眼適應四周迎面而來的綠光,睜開眼只見週遭是由充滿綠意的藤蔓所構築成的圓頂空間,一波波的綠光順著藤蔓流竄四處,不合時節的花朵開滿了各處，如果有熟知植物的專家在此，恐怕也會驚訝的目瞪口呆。許多已被書籍註明為滅絕的花草也遍布在此，隨便帶幾株出去都足以驚動整個植物界。

就在眾人被四周優美風景吸引之時,納麗和提絲悄悄的走向站在一顆佈滿綠苔枯樹下的炎遺

[很奇妙對吧,在這鬼森林裡居然有這種地方]納麗撥了臉旁的秀髮說道

[恩...,是很奇妙.......但更奇妙的是你們在這做什麼]

納麗驚愕的看著雙眼已變成墨綠色的炎遺,臉上的虎紋也在不知何時散發著淡淡的綠光,整個人像是一顆巨大的綠燈泡一樣

搖了搖頭,納麗苦笑道[這樣好嗎.....強行控制別人的身體可是會遭到天譴的喔~~再說~他的身體可是很值錢的呢,你不覺得這樣很蹧蹋嗎?]

整個人散發著綠光的"炎遺"面無表情的望著納麗開口道[對付你.值得.妖精不屬於這個地方.離開 毀滅 選擇吧]

無視"炎遺"的威脅,納麗拿起了不知從何拿出來的一個小巧木雕,狡詐的看著炎遺開口道[這個嘛...等我拿走原本就屬於我們的東西之後自然就會走了,再說你們這些自稱為自然的守護者,創物主的寵兒的傢伙憑什麼擁有他?當年你們害的我族被邪龍族殺的幾乎滅族,那時你們有出來幫過我們嗎?沒有,連一發你們一向自豪的箭矢都沒有!]說到這納麗停頓了一下,平緩了因怒極而喘氣不已的氣息又道[如今是該你們退出舞台的時候了,交出來,不然就算我要把他的身體摧毀.燒掉這該死的森林我也要弄到!]

[嗐..]"炎遺"無奈的嘆了一口氣,看了一眼被爭吵吸引過來的眾人無奈道[當年的事誰都阻止不了呀,他們的降臨是如閃電般的快速且毫無預兆,我們到來時他們又如風一般消散四處.無跡可尋,況且我們會接收你族的瑰寶也是為了保護你們呀,試想一下以毫無戰力的你們能守護的了嗎?]

從盛怒中冷靜下來的納麗冰冷道[哼.別和我說一些虛偽的假話了,交出來!我可不打算等你的救兵到了時候再任你宰割阿]

閉上了說眼,"炎遺"無奈中帶著堅定開口道[你明知還問?]言畢,只見"炎遺"單掌直立著,另一隻手掌握拳從手掌中抽出了一把燃燒著綠色火焰的長劍

[呿,那就讓我們來比試看看誰才真正有資格守護香格里拉吧!]説完的同時拋出了手中的小巧木雕,只見原本木雕瞬間脹大.爆破,煙霧瀰漫了整個空間,一場遣伏在原本相好的兩族戰爭在此展開了序曲
--------------------------------------------------
打完~~~~希望打的還可以嚕@@
PS:香格里拉<~在這並不是指某個地方而是指代表樹木的那樣事物 為妖精族的瑰寶,據說散發的綠光在特定日子裡可以開啟通往傳說之鄉的秘寶(想不出更好東西代替>D<~看來我還太嫩了)
PS2:炎遺是被"附身"喔@@~至於香格里拉在長老的手上~~~(拿來當媒介附身在炎遺身上XD)

----------


## Michile

＝＝＝＝【ｏｏｃ！！】＝＝＝＝
好棒！柴克落入地下遺跡…有新靈感了！（被打）

沒啦，找時間重新看最近的進度，並且準備接續。
不過看柴克的文章的時候，發現我必須注意什麼時候是人類貌，何時是狼人貌＠＠

另外，噴水池好像有什麼劇情，仔細搜尋中。





不好意思，近來沒什麼想上網的念頭，
一隻豹自己呈放空狀態，一事無成中。（遭毆）

森林長老失蹤事件，精靈去搬救兵，而莉拉等去尋找柴克，
預計將受到詛咒的因素摻入…ｅｔｃ。

＝＝＝＝【ｏｏｃ結束】＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

　　「喂！我好像聞到了血的味道！」

　　「血？！」身背一把綠色的吐槽專用武器－－折扇，有著男孩貌的小精靈
應聲回過頭，並且跑到背上長著草狼精靈的旁邊，而頭頂長著花的女孩也是在
無功而返的情況下，一面好奇地看著那狼的新發現。

　　「地上有許多的石子，想必是觸動林內某種東西的機關…」名為帕特的男
性小精靈在觀察看周圍，散佈的血跡，以及滿地的碎石，他斷定是一種名為「
加利茲」的肉食性植物的傑作。

　　這種植物在以藤曼狀的觸手捕食附近活動的小型昆蟲之餘，因為捕食過程
會摻有沙石的原故，無法消化的尖銳石塊就會被儲存在新生出來的囊苞之中，
由於無法承受太大的聲波振動，使得囊苞炸裂開來，許多石塊也隨之飛出。對
於普通身型的人類而言，並無法造成強大的損傷，但若沾上這座森林的蝴蝶精
靈所散落的紅色鱗粉，對於被縮小的生物來說，這些石塊就像兇器一般的銳利
且致命。

　　「而且這附近的地表土壤相當稀少，若不是加利茲用於補食的觸手在地底
周圍頻繁活動，這附近的地面可是普通人類一使力踩踏，就會陷落下去的。」
同時，他指著地面的小坑洞，印證了他的解說。「恐怕他是剛好遇到加利茲用
根部的觸手捕食其他昆蟲，土壤因而鬆散，使他從這個洞口跌了進去，因為加
利茲無法感應到昆蟲以外的生物氣息。」

　　女孩和狼驚訝於眼前這看似同齡，但比他們聰明博學的小精靈，就連狼也
是以前掌一面鼓掌著。當然，他們都被賞了一記紙扇。

　　「那，柴克也就是因為這樣，掉進了下面？」狼貼近那小到連他的前肢也
塞不下的洞口，瞪大了右眼看著下面。

　　「裡面好像…」正要說話的狼，被嚷著要看的女孩推了開來，她張大眼睛
看著漆黑的小洞口下方。像是發現了什麼驚奇的事物一般大喊著：「里克！帕
特！下面的空間好寬好大喔！」

　　叫做里克的草狼，想了想，像想到了什麼，說著：「說起來，之前我們也
有進去過，被命名為的伊坎的地下遺跡，那也是我們精靈所守護的聖地。」

　　「有嗎？」女孩歪了歪頭，天真的雙眼一閃一閃，但這只讓眼前的兩個精
靈搖頭。里克說著：「莉拉，我說妳的健忘到底是故意的，還是天生的，跟長
老一樣猜不透，不是先前跟那豹子一起去過這遺跡的？只是進入的方式不太一
樣……」

　　「先不說這個，那個人可能會需要一點東西，先收集一下吧！」帕特思索
了一下，然後說著：「莉拉，來捉蝴蝶吧！」

　　莉拉的高興程度自然是不在話下，但里克則是感到疑惑。隨即帕特也分配
工作，要里克去尤利亞茲冰湖取來一些積雪。由於里克的腳程在小精靈之中算
相當迅速，一下子就帶了一身積雪回來。與其說莉拉是在捉蝴蝶，倒不如說是
在趕蝴蝶，但她看起來相當高興。因為帕特是這座瑪那森林的守護者一族後代
，以其他小精靈也難以通曉的古代精靈語與蝴蝶精靈交涉，說服了兩隻顏色相
異的蝴蝶和他隨行，帕特拿起預先準備好的空瓶，分別將積雪、青綠和紅色的
蝴蝶裝近瓶內。也許是因為和人類文明接觸甚久，隱居於各地森林的精靈們也
發展出用於裝盛流體的容器。正在收藏物品的帕特，從他的小背包內依稀可以
看見事先從里克身上拿下裝進容器的貝納鈴蘭，以及瑪納樹枝。

　　「我們下去找人！」整理好行囊的帕特，準備出發的樣子。

　　「可是這大小我們怎麼進去呢？」莉拉問著。

　　「我們是精靈耶…簡單的改變大小不算是難事吧？」里克滿臉無奈，面對
著這永遠都充滿謎團的女孩，實在一點辦法也沒有。

　　「對喔！都忘了…」

　　帕特拿出三枚四葉草，分給莉拉一枚，並且在里克的背上插上一枚。這種
傳聞中可以帶來幸運的稀有植物，因為附有風精靈的魔力，能使身體變得輕盈
，而在這裡被他們當作減緩掉落速度的道具，由於精靈並不是在任何地方都能
有浮游的能力，因此這種植物對於他們是日常必需。

　　「為了能將長老託付給你們的任務圓滿完成，我們出發吧！」說完，帕特
率先跳進了洞穴之內部。





　　「席狄雅長老不見了？！」

　　精靈們聚集的科洛賽廣場，驚訝的聲音此起彼落著，因為是在莉拉等精靈
出外時發生的事件，他們三個精靈對於此事是毫不知情。

　　「有沒有什麼跡象？！」

　　「聽說是有邪惡的力量侵入森林，所以長老說去調查，馬上就不見了！」

　　「在這緊要的時刻，怎麼發生這麼多事啊！」

　　「有問過消息靈通，老是愛聽流言的風精靈嗎？」

　　「他們正為了附近獸人學校中哪些人適合當情侶而熱烈討論著！」

　　剎時，全廣場陷入一陣寂靜。

　　「那個…母親大人在目送他們離開後，回到位於廣場的居所時，面色看起
來相當痛苦…」說話的精靈擁有女孩的外貌，雖然和莉拉長得很像，不過卻是
和席狄雅同樣文靜的長髮，如同流泉一般閃耀，女孩被稱作緹拉，長老的女兒
，也是莉拉的妹妹。「在晚上我看見母親匆忙地走出廣場，身體看起來更是虛
弱，我跟上前去，而母親只是微笑著，要我乖乖地待在家裡……」

　　「除此之外長老大人還有說什麼嗎，緹拉小姐？」

　　「那個夜裡，母親和我都有不好的預感，母親對我說，要是她沒能在大家
發現她離開前回來，就去找花豹先生來……」

　　「那個之前經常來到這個森林探查情況的傢伙？」

　　「那個人也跟風精靈有熱絡的往來，不過在學校熟識的同事倒是很少…」

　　「沒事提這小道消息做什麼！」

　　「重點不在這裡，誰能以最快的速度去尋找援軍，現在的情況緊急，已經
無法依靠那些喜歡嚼舌根的風精靈了！」

　　「請讓我去！」緹拉堅定地說著，無視於周遭精靈村民們的驚訝。尤其是
方才稱呼緹拉為小姐的老者，在此時更是急忙地反對：「緹拉小姐，長老不在
，要是也失去您和莉拉小姐的消息，叫這即將回歸自然擁抱的老頭子該怎麼放
心得下…咳咳……而且，森林的大家也會因為失去具有領導能力的存在，而再
讓混亂的力量有機可趁，老朽墾切請求小姐能多……」

　　「但是我現在非去不可！我看著那樣痛苦的母親仍然必須一個人去奮鬥著
，我實在不能就這樣什麼也也不做！」緹拉別過頭轉身就走，從雙頰灑落了滿
地的露珠。「對不起，大家！」

　　「緹拉小姐！」

　　無顧於精靈村民的呼喊，緹拉衝出了森林。





　　好不容易將學校事務處理完成，正打算走到街上渡過悠閒的傍晚時刻，此
時卻在警衛區發生了事件，一名有著人類樣貌的少女被門衛阻擋在外，而少女
焦急的神情，在此時更是顯得無助。花豹獸人上前詢問門衛，門衛表示無法讓
獸人血統以外的人物進出校園，於是他仔細觀察被攔在門外的女性，有著淺藍
色的柔順長髮，隨時如滿溢的湖泊般水亮的青綠色雙眸，一襲潔白的及膝連衣
裙，女子雙手緊握在胸口，顯得非常不安。

　　直到花豹注意到少女胸口的木刻垂飾，他才發現原來是精靈。那是化身成
為人類模樣的精靈共有的特點，四葉草在精靈之中被視為祝福的象徵，不只是
配帶在身邊使身體變得輕盈，更由刻有四葉草的雙菱形垂飾做為精靈化身為其
他種族的證明。但只有少部分具有強大力量的精靈才有辦法在一段時間內變化
為具有語言能力的種族，並且使原本看不見精靈的人也看見其存在，這也是精
靈經過長久歲月也會逐漸變化，擁有一般生物能力的原因。

　　「風精告訴我了，席狄雅的事？」花豹獸人詢問那名少女。

　　「是的，請問是花豹先生？」少女清澈的雙眼望著豹人在夕陽餘暉下閃耀
的紅色眼眸。

　　「緹拉小姐，請叫我米契爾。」花豹簡單的自我介紹，隨即示意警衛收起
守哨用的長矛。「請帶路吧！」

　　米契爾尾隨那名精靈少女，走向禁忌森林的更深處。



　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（待續）

----------


## 柴克

「唔！！我怎麼都遇到這種事阿！！」柴克用一隻手攀住即將滑落的岩石壁上，一邊努力的想辦法該怎麼離開這種麻煩的處境。但身旁無論卻連藤蔓還是枯枝什麼的都沒看到，鬆滑的沙子更別想說要爬上去。

身邊的沙子正在不段的向下滑，可見這裡的地質組成相當的不穩定，加上柴克剛從上頭下滑到這裡的動作，還有第一次墜落時造成的傷口，現在也因為剛才的劇烈拉扯而隱隱作痛。看來往下掉不過是時間上的問題罷了，如果在想不到方法上去了話……

「冷靜…我需要冷靜！我知道我要冷靜，但……」柴克稍稍向下一瞥「這叫我怎麼冷靜啊！！我有懼高症啊！！！」

恐怖的哀嚎響騙了整個空間，八成連洞窟外頭都聽的到吧？

誰都知道，如果在狹小的空間裡大叫就一定會有回音產生。那回音是怎麼來的呢？那是由於聲波會在牆壁間來回震動碰撞，碰撞後的聲音將會反彈回來因此造成了回音。

注意！！問題來了！！如果在狹小且極度容易崩壞的地方大叫了話，那會造成什麼結果勒？



答案是……繼續往下墜吧！！





「這下或許死無全屍了……啊！這樣說好像也不對，如果運氣好摔下的途中沒有撞上啥東西了話，身體應該不會斷的亂七八糟吧？」柴克在心中想著，明明已經距離死亡相當靠近了，心裡卻反到平靜了不少，這就是所謂的"物極必反"？

「恩……還有啥想做沒做的嗎……啊！我放在冰箱裡的布丁還沒吃完啊！那可是我最喜歡的耶…」


撲哧！


「疑？一般掉到地面時是"撲哧"的聲音嗎？還有…怎麼地板一直在晃啊？」棕狼低頭看了看該是地板的方向，三團黑黑的球形東西正在不斷的"移動"中，最前面也最小的球上面長了一對類似觸角的東西，中間的球則是向左右各自伸出了三排黑黑細爪，最後的也是最大最長的球卻啥都沒有…

「恩…這…應該是螞蟻吧？普通的螞蟻……」柴克抓抓頭的看著，突然卻旁邊又多了一對觸角，不斷在自己的臉上來回摩擦，這種感覺還真是噁心。「…才怪！普通螞蟻有長這麼大的喔？」

一邊躺在螞蟻身上休息，一邊觀察著螞蟻們的動向「希望它們不會突然衝過來才好……等等！我才剛說……！」突然柴克的身影就被一堆螞蟻給淹沒了。



同時間，在洞穴的另一頭似乎還有什麼東西在蠢動著。

====OOC====
話說,本來只是想潛水一段時間的
沒想到居然溺水了= =在此跟大家說聲抱歉

不過說實在的,一直都沒啥靈感,打不出想要的東西
所以這次依舊只有一點點
如果還有獸繼續想寫了話就慢慢接吧~~XD
ps.我覺得故事想怎麼發展其實都無所謂啦
     雖然可能多少會有些衝突到,但這也是玩RP的樂趣阿^^~

----------


## 柴克

=======ooc==============
由於之前小米曾說我的狀態令人搞不清楚是狼還是狼人所以這次我就順
帶說明一下~
目前的柴克一直都處於狼人的狀態。通常只有在極度憤怒的情況下才會
變成完全的狼，力量也會因此提升。因此如果有變成狼的情況下我會特
別敘述的清楚點~~XD
話說我還要再這個螞蟻洞裡待多久呢？= =
========================


自從碰上了森林裡的精靈……莉拉後就沒遇過一件好事了，此時的柴克
在一群螞蟻的"看護"下，一邊想著關於精靈長老交代的任務，一邊觀察
著螞蟻的動向。

「不知它們要把我帶到哪裡喔……食物的倉庫？有可能，他們剛剛還差
點就直接把我當食物吃掉了」想到剛才被一堆螞蟻給整個淹沒，棕狼露
出一副心有餘悸的表情。「這肯定不是每個傢伙都有的經驗吧！」

四周的岩道不斷的在向後延伸，而柴克也不斷的往洞穴內深入。



似乎有什麼東西一直困擾著，不管是那群叫精靈的傢伙們，還是這個奇
怪的地洞，總覺得似乎有什麼東西正在慢慢的醞釀中……




經過了好一會，一行螞蟻似乎終於到了它們的終點，另一個更加大的空
洞！

在這個空洞中沒有任何東西，不管是食物也好，螞蟻的幼蟲也好，什麼
都沒有，除了空洞中間的一個類似凹坑的地穴外。地穴是筆直向下的，
雖說是在沒有一絲光芒的洞穴中，卻仍可以感覺到它的深不見底。

螞蟻們在地穴外圍環繞成一個圓，不大不小，恰巧與地穴行成了一個同
心圓，彷彿在進行什麼詭異的儀式一般，只差沒有在中間擺個營火什麼
的了。

一陣莫名的騷動後，完整的圓突然出現了一個缺口，一隻螞蟻走近了中
間的地穴，而這隻螞蟻正是柴克所在的那隻。

「喂喂喂！！不會吧？」先是一陣莫名的不安，但偏偏這種時候的靈感
又都特別準……

棕狼被當做倒垃圾般的丟進了地穴中。

「怎樣都好！不要把我當垃圾丟阿~~~~！！！」

隨著地穴中的聲音消失，螞蟻們也一隻隻的離開了這莫名的空洞，就好
像之前也沒發生什麼事的繼續他們的工作。






一小時前的洞穴中某處……

「里克！帕特！你們在哪~~」一個小女孩的聲音在一片黑暗中迴響著。

「………」

「快出來啦~~~~！」小女孩緊靠著洞穴的岩壁，身體不住的在發著抖。

「………」

「不要嚇我………啊！！！」腳邊突然不知道碰到了什麼東西，濕濕的
，溫溫的，嚇的小女孩回過頭就是一陣猛打，外加大聲的哭喊。「不要
吃我！！我不好吃啦~~！！」



「………莉拉，你在幹麻啊？」上頭突然出現了一個熟悉的聲音，被叫
做莉拉的小女孩停止了哭鬧，抬頭一看，原先黑濛濛的地方突然有了一
絲的光亮，光亮映出了周圍的景色，同時也映出了那聲音的主人。

「帕特~~~~！！！」小女孩小狗般的飛撲到帕特的懷中，臉上數不清的
淚珠和驚恐害怕的表情。「你們跑哪去了啦~~~~我還以為自己要被吃掉
了呢！！」

帕特倒是挺習以為常的抱著莉拉，但嘴角明顯有一點的無奈。

「對了！里克呢？怎麼沒看到里克？」

「………」帕特什麼都沒說，只是一手指著莉拉的腳下。

小女孩往腳下一看，一隻身上長著雜草，背上還開著一朵花的棕灰色狼
同時也在看著自己，用著那黑眼圈的眼睛。

「哎呀！里克，你怎麼啦？怎麼全身都是傷啊？」小女孩抱起在地上奄
奄一息的狼。

「………算了。」看著一臉天真無邪的莉拉，狼像是洩了氣一般。「只
要你不要再到處亂跑，（疑？那裡好像挺有趣的耶！！）害我們還要多
花時間去找你，（帕特！那個發亮的東西借我一下）（喔）知道了嗎？
………莉拉？」才剛說完，原先抱著自己的小女孩不知道又消失到哪裡
去了，留下一臉呆滯的里克。

「………帕特，你幹麻不阻止她？」

「你確定有辦法阻止嗎，那個莉啦？」帕特不以為然的聳聳肩。

「……………好吧，我錯了。」這回連狼身上的草都彷彿枯萎了一般的
倒了下來，看莉拉的保母還挺難當的。

「繼續走吧！」帕特又從身上拿出了一個跟剛才一樣的發光螢火蟲。

「…………」



洞穴…最深處

「哇~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！」一隻棕色毛的狼人吃力
的抬頭看著天花板，什麼都沒有，除了一片湛藍的天空以外，就是幾朵
漂著的白色雲朵，整個就是驚人，在那樣的洞穴中竟然還會有這樣的地
方！

也許是抬頭太久的緣故，棕狼開始環顧周圍的情況，順便讓僵直的脖子
也能夠獲得舒緩。

「不過沒想到這片葉子到還挺有用的。」柴克拿著手上的青綠色葉片輕
輕的晃動著，隨著每一下的搧動都會有淡淡的清香沁出。「不但在我掉
下來時充當了與地面的緩衝介面，上頭的香氣竟然還能治好我的傷。」

「那個席迪雅長老，或許並不像看起來的糊塗嘛！還是說那是她故意裝
的？」不知道為什麼"不可能"這句話突然傳到他的腦裡，棕狼傻傻的笑
了一下，便小心的把"葉子"連同之前拿到的橡樹果實信件一同收進隨身
的小包袋裡。

四周……沒什麼奇怪的，岩石的樣子跟形狀都跟洞穴裡的岩壁差不多，
除了岩石廣場最前面有著一塊巨大岩石。

棕狼走到大岩石前東摸摸西看看的，似乎沒有什麼特別之處，除了極度
的黑，還有中間的某處似乎有著某種凹痕之外，似乎也沒啥特別的了。

棕狼改繞到較外一圈來看，還是沒啥特別的發現……

「疑？那是什麼？」

在大岩石的右方稍有點距離的地方有著另一塊的小石頭，同樣不怎麼起
眼，跟一般石頭沒什麼兩樣，不過就是"黑"了點，差不多就和那個大岩
石的顏色一樣。

「岩石……缺口……或許！」棕狼像是有所發現的拿著黑色小石頭走到
大岩石的凹口前，仔細對準的放了上去。

「……………」

「哈哈……果然沒啥作用啊！」棕狼有點失望的看著小石頭。「也對啦
！又不是在小說的世界裡，怎麼可能會碰上什麼機關嘛！！」

想著，就著麼隨手把小石頭一丟，正好不偏不倚的打在黑色岩石的凹口
上。

說也奇怪，地面竟然開始莫名的震動，一塊塊的土地正不斷的崩裂，有
的向上凸，有的則向下凹。然後，逐漸的，一個貌似螺旋狀的"門"就這
樣敞開在棕狼的面前。

柴克一臉吃驚的看著，隨後卻又鎮定的開始往前走，彷彿身體不再是他
的似的，棕狼化成了一隻真正的狼，消失在門的另一端。

寬敞的石壁又再度恢復成空無一人的原樣，除了似乎仍舊在等待著誰的
螺旋狀的"門"還開著以外。





「…………呼~~終於走出來了！」一個稚嫩的小女孩的聲音從黑暗的洞
穴裡傳了出來。「人家不要再去那種黑黑暗暗的地方了啦！」

「莉啦！是因為誰那麼愛到處亂跑，才害我們差點多了一個救援任務？
甚至還連螞蟻群都給你遇上了。」隨後又跟出了一隻身上長了雜草的狼
。

「可是………我又沒去過螞蟻洞，而且裡面黑黑的很有趣嘛！！」

「…………」

「算了吧，跟莉拉講道理是沒用的。（哇！！！這裡好大又好亮喔！！
跟剛才完全不一樣耶！）」又一個長的像人卻又不太像人的傢伙從洞穴
中走了出來，手裡還拿著一把綠色的折扇。

「唉……也是……（咦？這個是什麼啊？可以進去耶！！）」

「我知道你感到很挫折，但是……」帕特拿著折扇的手指向前面的螺旋
門，一臉等著看好戲的望向里克。「如果你在不跟上去了話，莉拉又要
不見了喔！」

「嘎！？」

正說著，小女孩已經穿越"門"，從里克和帕特的眼前消失。




===========ooc=================
呼~~~打完哩~
進入"門"裡的柴克
差一點就追上棕狼的精靈們
無哩頭到了極點的莉拉
解開封印的方法
還有橡樹果的文件秘密
一切謎團的謎底究竟是……………………我也不清楚XD~

總之就到時候邊把邊看著辦吧~

目前的主要任務線有兩個:
一是由柴克和精靈們這邊的迷團任務
二是由前田和炎遺那邊的任務(不過那邊似乎還會在岔開的樣子= =)
還有米契爾的部分似乎也有點新動作...
其他人物動向不明

ps.帕特的設定感覺比較沒有很鮮明耶，在打他的部分常會不知道該如何
動作，不知道感覺有沒有走錯= =

----------

